# [Sammelthread] Forza Horizon 3



## onlygaming (21. August 2016)

Hey Leute, ich war auf der Gamescom und habe Forza Horizon 3 gesehen(in aktion ), ich finde das Spiel ziemlich mega, ich würde es gerne als Box für den PC vorbestellen.

Jedoch finde ich immer nur die Xbox One Version auf Amazon etc, und sonst halt nur im Windows Store.

Meine Frage deshalb. kann man sich das Spiel für PC nicht als Box vorbestellen?


----------



## Galford (21. August 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

So viel ich weiß, wird es für PC KEINE Retail-Version geben. Bleibt also nichts anderes als der Download über den WindowsStore. Ich hätte auch gerne das Spiel auf Datenträger, auch weil meine Internetleitung langsam ist (bei Gears 4 mit 80 Gb graust es mir jetzt schon)

Gibt ja auch keine Retail Version für PC von Gears Ultimate und der Win10/WindowsStore Version von Quantum Break. 
(Wobei natürlich bei der Steam/DX11 Version von Quantum Break jetzt, Monate nach Release der Win10 Version, eine Retail-Veröffentlichung stattfindet, und dass auch nur wegen der Partnerschaft mit Nordic Games)


----------



## onlygaming (21. August 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort  

Echt schade weil ich gehöre zu einer der vielen (wir können doch nicht alleine sein ) der gerne eine Retail Version hätte.

Beim ATS hab ich auch die Collectors Edition, naja was will man machen. Mal hoffen das meine 660 das Spiel noch stämmt


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. August 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Kann ich das Game mit Win 7 zocken?


----------



## onlygaming (21. August 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Kann ich das Game mit Win 7 zocken?



Soweit ich weiß nicht, weil man es ja über den Windows 10 Store kaufen muss, und es Direct X 12 vorraussetzt


----------



## ak1504 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Halo Warthog, Achievements, PC Specs


Unsupported Browser


----------



## Galford (30. August 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Ich habe leider immer noch Fragen, die immer noch nicht geklärt sind.

- Wird es endlich möglich sein, über den Windows Store auch Pre-Loads der PC-Version anzubieten bzw. nutzen zu können?
- Wenn man die XboxOne Version digital kauft (z.B. über xboxlive), bekommt man die PC Version gleich zum Release freigeschaltet, oder bekommt man Extra-Codes wie bei Quantum Break, die  aber bis zu einer Woche auf sich warten lassen?
- Passiert es wieder wie bei Gears Ultimate und Quantum Break, dass die Spiele erst wieder zum Release-Tag im Windows-Store gelistet werden, und man nicht explizit die PC Version vorab pre-ordern kann?

Edit:
- Wenn man die Ultimate Edition vorbestellt, kann man nur die XboxOne Version ein paar Tage früher spielen, oder gilt das auch ganz sicher auch für die PC Version ebenso?


----------



## onlygaming (30. August 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*



Galford schrieb:


> Ich habe leider immer noch Fragen, die immer noch nicht geklärt sind.
> 
> - Wird es endlich möglich sein, über den Windows Store auch Pre-Loads der PC-Version anzubieten bzw. nutzen zu können?
> - Wenn man die XboxOne Version digital kauft (z.B. über xboxlive), bekommt man die PC Version gleich zum Release freigeschaltet, oder bekommt man Extra-Codes wie bei Quantum Break, die  aber bis zu einer Woche auf sich warten lassen?
> ...



Das würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## ak1504 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Kein Plan sry. Ich wüsste lieber warum diese Forensoftware den Link oben zu dem macht und wie ich es ändern kann. Zum verzweifeln mit manchen Foren -.-


----------



## CeresPK (2. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*



Galford schrieb:


> Ich habe leider immer noch Fragen, die immer noch nicht geklärt sind.
> 
> - Wird es endlich möglich sein, über den Windows Store auch Pre-Loads der PC-Version anzubieten bzw. nutzen zu können?



Ich kann mir vorstellen das da vor Release noch was kommt siehe unten



> - Wenn man die XboxOne Version digital kauft (z.B. über xboxlive), bekommt man die PC Version gleich zum Release freigeschaltet, oder bekommt man Extra-Codes wie bei Quantum Break, die  aber bis zu einer Woche auf sich warten lassen?
> - Passiert es wieder wie bei Gears Ultimate und Quantum Break, dass die Spiele erst wieder zum Release-Tag im Windows-Store gelistet werden, und man nicht explizit die PC Version vorab pre-ordern kann?



Es gibt keinen Extra Code, vorausgesetzt wird ja das man das Spiel digital kauft.
D.h. das Spiel ist mit deinem XBOX/Live Account verknüpft.
Im Windows 10 App Store taucht das Spiel dann auch unter "meine Bibliothek" zum Download auf.

Bisher wird aber nur ein Platzhalter heruntergeladen der ca. 4MB fasst.

Daher hoffe ich auch das vor dem 23. noch der Preload für PC beginnt. Der Store ist quasi vorbereitet.


----------



## Galford (2. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

@CeresPK Vielen Dank für die Antwort.


Aber ich glaube als ich die Fragen gestellt hatte, konnte man im deutschen Windows Store Forza Horizon 3 noch nicht vorbestellen. Deshalb auch die dritte Frage, bei der ich meinte ob die Spiele erst wieder zum Release in Store auftauchen.

Aber jetzt mache ich gerade den Windows Store auf, und was seh ich da: Re-Core und Horizon 3 (Edit: + Gears 4). Dann werde ich es also jetzt direkt über den Windows Store vorbestellen, was ich ja auch ursprünglich wollte.
Keine Ahnung, ob Horizon 3 jetzt seit dem 31.08, dem 01.09, oder erst seit heute gelistet ist. Wie gesagt, ich meine am 30.08. war es noch nicht im deutschen Windows Store.


----------



## Galford (2. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Heiligs Bleche Doppelpost. Sorry.

(Das kommt davon, wenn ich was ausbessern will, aber PCGH mich die Änderung nicht speichern lässt, bevor ich nicht zuerst die Seite neu lade)


----------



## CeresPK (2. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Kein Problem,

Die Vorbestellung über die Windows Store App wurde heute erst freigegeben.

\\ Larry Hryb \\ auf Twitter: "Xbox Play Anywhere titles ReCore, Forza Horizon 3, & Gears of War 4 are available for pre-order from Windows Store https://t.co/BwH9ASa7PU"


Man konnte es aber schon über die XBOX Store Website vorbestellen. (siehe Datum auf einem meiner Screenshots)


----------



## Blackvoodoo (6. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Habe gestern im Windows Store die Ultimate vorbestellt, mit Paypal. Bis heute wurde aber kein Geld abgebucht. Das kenne ich so gar nicht. Im Store steht das Produkt gehört ihnen. 
Buchen die erst am Release ab, bekomme ich es umsonst, oder ist ein Fehler aufgetreten?


----------



## Galford (6. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Steht doch in der Bestätigungs-Mail, welche du bekommst, wenn du Spiele dort vorbestellst:



> Der Betrag jedes vorbestellten Artikels wird erst fällig, nachdem er versendet wurde. *Der Betrag für digitale Artikel kann bis zu 10 Tage vor dem Veröffentlichungsdatum in Rechnung gestellt werden.*





Allerdings sollten die noch einen Fehler in den Mails ausbessern:


> Vielen Dank für Ihren Einkauf *im* Freitag, 2. September 2016.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (7. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Tja nur blöd wenn man nicht mal eine Bestätigungs Mail bekommen hat. Und nein ich habe nicht mehrere eMail Konten, ich habe nur eines, für alles. 
Hätte ich die Mail bekommen, hätte ich sicher nicht gefragt.


----------



## onlygaming (7. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Habe gestern im Windows Store die Ultimate vorbestellt, mit Paypal. Bis heute wurde aber kein Geld abgebucht. Das kenne ich so gar nicht. Im Store steht das Produkt gehört ihnen.
> Buchen die erst am Release ab, bekomme ich es umsonst, oder ist ein Fehler aufgetreten?



Aber bei der Ultimate, hast du ja schon vorher zugriff auf das Spiel, naja ich muss eh noch bis zum 12. Warten xD


----------



## Galford (7. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Edit: Ach so, am 12. kommt die Demo für die XboxOne.


----------



## CeresPK (8. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Laut Windows App Store, erscheint auch für PC am 12. die Demo.

Und es scheint als würden langsam die Codes für den Warthog eintrudeln.


----------



## Galford (8. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Hast du mal einen Link?

Bei mir steht nur: "Available on: XboxOne".

Forza Horizon 3 Demo - Microsoft Store
Forza Horizon 3 – Demo – Microsoft Store


----------



## CeresPK (8. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Heute beim einlösen des Warthog über PC ging automatisch die Windows Store App auf, mit der Seite der Horizon 3 Demo.

Leider kann ich es über die Suche nicht mehr finden, also vlt. doch einfach nur zu viel Vorfreunde bei mir


----------



## Tomek92 (8. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*



CeresPK schrieb:


> Heute beim einlösen des Warthog über PC ging automatisch die Windows Store App auf, mit der Seite der Horizon 3 Demo.
> 
> Leider kann ich es über die Suche nicht mehr finden, also vlt. doch einfach nur zu viel Vorfreunde bei mir



Die Vorfreude ist ja die schönste Freude aber es ist schon schwer  Noch zwei Wochen dann ist es so weit. Werdet ihr die Demo auch zu 100%  erforschen ?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (9. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Eines der wenigen Spiele wo ich wirklich keine Demo brauche. Bei Forza und Forza Horizon weis man was man bekommt.


----------



## Tomek92 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Kann man eigentlich schon auf dem PC Preloaden ? Kann meinen Amazon Key nämlich noch nicht benutzen :/


----------



## CeresPK (9. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

nur nen 3MB platzhalter.

Den Key solltest du aber schon über den Store bzw. die XBox App einlösen können?


----------



## Tomek92 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*



CeresPK schrieb:


> nur nen 3MB platzhalter.
> 
> Den Key solltest du aber schon über den Store bzw. die XBox App einlösen können?



Amazon sagt, ich bekomme den Key am 23.09


----------



## CeresPK (9. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

achso, na das ist aber blöd


----------



## Tomek92 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Ach ja schade ist es schon aber was soll man machen. Ungünstig wird es trotzdem nicht sein werde es am Freitag downloaden und Abends mal anspielen.


----------



## ak1504 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Warum kauft man denn bei Amazon ? Hättest im Xbox oder MS Store gekauft wäre es instant in deinem Account gelandet und der Preload kann starten


----------



## Blackvoodoo (10. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Also Geld wurde immer noch nicht abgebucht. Spiel kann ich aber schon auf der Xbone runterladen. Am PC noch nicht.


----------



## Tomek92 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*



ak1504 schrieb:


> Warum kauft man denn bei Amazon ? Hättest im Xbox oder MS Store gekauft wäre es instant in deinem Account gelandet und der Preload kann starten



Könnte ich das noch stornieren ?

Edit: Habs storniert und werds nun im Microsoft Store holen, der Preload kann beginnen


----------



## CeresPK (10. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Na einen richtigen Preload auf PC gibts ja noch nicht, bisher kann man das Spiel erst auf der Box laden.

Auf PC ists nur nen Platzhalter


----------



## onlygaming (11. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*



CeresPK schrieb:


> Na einen richtigen Preload auf PC gibts ja noch nicht, bisher kann man das Spiel erst auf der Box laden.
> 
> Auf PC ists nur nen Platzhalter



Wenn am 12 die Demo kommt, kommt die dann gegen Nachmittag wegen Zeitzone der USA? Oder gibt es da schon einen Termin? #Can´tWait


----------



## ak1504 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Forza DLC kommen ab 18 Uhr immer. Bestimmt so auch die Demo.


----------



## onlygaming (11. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*



ak1504 schrieb:


> Forza DLC kommen ab 18 Uhr immer. Bestimmt so auch die Demo.



Gut, vielen dank für die Antwort  

Wie würde ein gewisses Kalifornisches Unternehmen jetzt sagen? See you on the 12th


----------



## Tomek92 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Mal schauen obs überhaupt auf PC kommt die Demo. Offiziel ist es ja nur auf der XOne.


----------



## onlygaming (11. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*



Tomek92 schrieb:


> Mal schauen obs überhaupt auf PC kommt die Demo. Offiziel ist es ja nur auf der XOne.



Ja, hoffentlich, gerade für den PC macht die Demo am meisten Sinn (Läuft es, läuft es nicht)
Und MS meinte es gäbe keine Unterschiede zwischen der One und PC Version, also denken wir mal positiv und hoffen das das ganze  kommt.


----------



## Tomek92 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Es wäre sogar ein ziemlich dummer Schritt von MS, diese Demo nicht auf dem PC erscheinen zu lassen. Ich glaube auch, dass  sie erscheint, hoffentlich.


----------



## onlygaming (11. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*



Tomek92 schrieb:


> Es wäre sogar ein ziemlich dummer Schritt von MS, diese Demo nicht auf dem PC erscheinen zu lassen. Ich glaube auch, dass  sie erscheint, hoffentlich.



Hoffen wir mal das beste


----------



## Birliban (12. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*



CeresPK schrieb:


> Na einen richtigen Preload auf PC gibts ja noch nicht, bisher kann man das Spiel erst auf der Box laden.
> 
> Auf PC ists nur nen Platzhalter


Wo hast du das denn genau gekauft, damit man den Platzhalter bekommt?

In der Store-App findet er Forza Horizon 3 gar nicht, da kommt "Das gesuchte Produkt ist nicht verfügbar."

Dann gibts diesen Store-Link: Forza Horizon 3 Ultimate Edition – Spiele im Microsoft Store und diesen Forza Horizon 3 Ultimate Edition fur Xbox One kaufen Bewertung - Microsoft Store Deutschland 

Wo ist da der Unterschied.

Das im 2. Link habe ich nun per Preorder gekauft, aber ich sehe das Produkt weder online noch sonstwo in der Bibliothek, oder als Platzhalter. Ich hab aber eine Bestellbestätigung erhalten. Nicht dass das die Disc-Version ist? Der MS-Mitarbeiter im Chat sagte mir aber eben, das ist die digitale Version. 

Ich hätte gern auch den Platzhalter, dann bin ich beruhigt


----------



## onlygaming (12. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Habt ihr auch das Video gesehen, dass die Demo erst morgen kommen soll (von irgendeinem no name YT´ber) weil die FH2 und FM6 Demo auch Dienstags erschienen wäre etc.?

Update: Hab mit einem geschrieben der mit dem Support geschrieben hat, er meint die Demo kommt morgen, und vorerst nicht für den PC, ist aber nicht offiziell.

Forza Horizon 3 DEMO RELEASE DATE+CONTENT OF THE DEMO(OFFICIAL) GERMAN - YouTube


----------



## ak1504 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

_The demo has been delayed until 1pm tomorrow (September 13th) in Australia. It is unclear why the demo was delayed._


----------



## onlygaming (12. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*



ak1504 schrieb:


> _The demo has been delayed until 1pm tomorrow (September 13th) in Australia. It is unclear why the demo was delayed._



In 10 Minuten(begann) beginnt der Twitch Stream zu FH3 von Der offiziellen Forza Seite :Twitch
(Link von der offiziellen Twitter Seite entnommen)


----------



## Galford (12. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Die Demo für die XboxOne ist erschienen.

Forza Horizon 3 Demo – Games on Microsoft Store


----------



## ak1504 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Haben sie es doch noch geschafft


----------



## onlygaming (12. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*



ak1504 schrieb:


> Haben sie es doch noch geschafft



Mal schauen wann die PC Version kommt, hoffentlich die nächsten Tage


----------



## ak1504 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Fps Test






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3XUPAAU9pYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Galford (13. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Die Demo der PC Version wird erst nach dem Release der Vollversion erscheinen.

Quelle: der offizielle Twitter-Account von Forza Motorsport.



			
				ForzaMotorsport Twitter schrieb:
			
		

> A Windows 10 PC demo for #ForzaHorizon3 will be released sometime after launch


----------



## Tomek92 (13. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Dann heist es für fie die einen guten Rechner haben, zuschauen und vorfreuen. Für die anderen hoffen und bangen


----------



## MrSonii (13. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*



Galford schrieb:


> Die Demo der PC Version wird erst nach dem Release der Vollversion erscheinen.
> 
> Quelle: der offizielle Twitter-Account von Forza Motorsport.



Wow, das macht ja schon Hoffnungen auf den Port /s


----------



## Tomek92 (13. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*



MrSonii schrieb:


> Wow, das macht ja schon Hoffnungen auf den Port /s



Waren auf der Gamescom nicht auch Pc Versionen dabei, die gespielt werden durften ?


----------



## ak1504 (13. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Natürlich wurde da auch auf PC´s in 4K gespielt auf den Messen 

Hier nochmal ausführlich zur PC Demo: PC DEMO Update hier ganz unten: Unsupported Browser

Cross Play mehr als confirmed würd ich sagen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galford (13. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Bei mir wurde heute das Geld für die Pre-Order der UE über Paypal eingezogen. Das erwähne ich nur, weil hier ja teils Verwunderung darüber herrschte, wann das Geld eingezogen wird.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (13. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*



Galford schrieb:


> Bei mir wurde heute das Geld für die Pre-Order der UE über Paypal eingezogen. Das erwähne ich nur, weil hier ja teils Verwunderung darüber herrschte, wann das Geld eingezogen wird.


Bei mir auch.

Jetzt fehlt nur noch das der PreLoad endlich beginnt. Aktuell sind nur 3,79 MB auf meiner Festplatte. Und ich glaube nicht das MS es geschafft hat das komplette Spiel so stark zu komprimieren


----------



## onlygaming (13. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Bei mir auch.
> 
> Jetzt fehlt nur noch das der PreLoad endlich beginnt. Aktuell sind nur 3,79 MB auf meiner Festplatte. Und ich glaube nicht das MS es geschafft hat das komplette Spiel so stark zu komprimieren



Schlagzeile in der Bild
Deutschland spart Millionen!: Wir wussten das es irgendwann möglich sein wird Daten so klein zu komprimieren.
Inzwischen beginnt auch schon der Rückbau von Glasfaser in gut ausgebauten Ländern..........

Ich werde es gut glück kaufen, die Mindestanforderung erfülle ich ja(750Ti=~660)


----------



## Blackvoodoo (13. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*



onlygaming schrieb:


> Schlagzeile in der Bild
> Deutschland spart Millionen!: Wir wussten das es irgendwann möglich sein wird Daten so klein zu komprimieren.
> Inzwischen beginnt auch schon der Rückbau von Glasfaser in gut ausgebauten Ländern..........
> 
> Ich werde es gut glück kaufen, die Mindestanforderung erfülle ich ja(750Ti=~660)


In der Bild würde mich so eine Schlagzeile gar nicht überraschen 

Also die XBone Version hat 46 GB, die Demo schon fast 19 GB. Die PC Version wird ziemlich sicher auch die größe der Xbone Version haben. Und mit so ca. 20 Mbit/s dauert bis das fertig ist. Hätte wirklich nichts gegen einen Preload. Freue mich schon auf das Spiel. Mal schauen ob ich das mal durschspiele. FH 2 war ja auch super, aber es gab zu viele Rennen. Irgendwann kannte man jede "Rennstrecke", man hatte seine Lieblingsautos. Dann wurde es langweilig.


----------



## Tomek92 (14. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Also ich könnte nie genug Rennen haben ehrlich gesagt  Es sei denn, es wären immer die gleichen. Gabs in Horizon 2 denn wenigstens was im Multiplayer zu tun, sprich irgendwelche interessanten Rennen mit sinvollen Statistiken oder sogar einen motivierenden Wettbewerb ? 

Was ich mich manchmal frage, außer dass man Rennen online fährt ist, was für ne Motivation/Herausforderung gibt es ? Gibts einen Online Rang oder wird alles zum ganz normalen offline Level dazugerechnet ?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (14. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Bin kein einziges online Rennen gefahren. 
Ich weiß zwar nicht wie es bei FH abläuft auf öffentlichen Servern, aber bei jedem Rennspiel wie NFS,  Forza usw. Wird doch nur gerempelt statt normal zu fahren.
Sogar bei iRacing musste ich leider diese Erfahrung machen. Seit dem fahre ich nichts mehr online.


----------



## Tomek92 (14. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Bin kein einziges online Rennen gefahren.
> Ich weiß zwar nicht wie es bei FH abläuft auf öffentlichen Servern, aber bei jedem Rennspiel wie NFS,  Forza usw. Wird doch nur gerempelt statt normal zu fahren.
> Sogar bei iRacing musste ich leider diese Erfahrung machen. Seit dem fahre ich nichts mehr online.



Verständlich, wenn du trotzdem Mal ne Herausforderung suchst, können wir ja mal fahren Ordentlich versteht sich.


----------



## IamStarry (14. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Ich wollte gerade Forza Apex probieren und im Microsoft Store runterladen, das ist nicht mehr verfügbar, der Download Button ist nicht mehr hinterlegt...weiß darüber jemand bescheid oder gibt es noch einen anderen Weg um an das Spiel zu kommen?


----------



## aloha84 (14. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*



IamStarry schrieb:


> Ich wollte gerade Forza Apex probieren und im Microsoft Store runterladen, das ist nicht mehr verfügbar, der Download Button ist nicht mehr hinterlegt...weiß darüber jemand bescheid oder gibt es noch einen anderen Weg um an das Spiel zu kommen?



Bist du im Store angemeldet?
Hat dein Windows alle Updates inkl. anniversary update?


----------



## Galford (14. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Ich spiel eigentlich auch nicht mehr Online. Gerade bei Arcade-Rennspielen wird oft die Ausrede gebraucht, dass es da ja alles erlaubt sein. Immerhin sei es ja die Schuld der Entwickler wenn die Wallrides nicht unbrauchbar machen oder es einfach ist Gegner von der Strecke zu rammen, ohne dabei selbst einen Nachteil zu haben. Ich finde es gibt allerdings auch bei Arcade-Rennspielen so etwas wie Fairplay, und das bedeutet eben dass es nicht darum geht mit allen möglichen Tricks zu fahren. Bei Burnout mag es zum Spielprinzip gehören, Gegner zu schrotten, aber nicht jedes Arcade-Rennspiel ist ein Burnout.


Edit:
Möchte der OP vielleicht den Thread hier, in "Forza Horizon 3 [Sammelthread] umbenennen, oder möchte lieber jemand einen neuen Sammelthread eröffnen?
Und könntet ihr Diskussionen direkt zu Apex bitte dort lassen, wo sie hingehören: in den Sammelthread zu Apex. Wie es auch sicher nicht schlecht wäre, Fragen, die nicht mit Apex und nur mit Horizon 3 zu tun habe, aus dem Apex Thread rauszuhalten. Und ja, ich habe mich auch "schuldig" gemacht, aber in Zukunft trenne ich es auch.


----------



## CeresPK (14. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*



IamStarry schrieb:


> Ich wollte gerade Forza Apex probieren und im Microsoft Store runterladen, das ist nicht mehr verfügbar, der Download Button ist nicht mehr hinterlegt...weiß darüber jemand bescheid oder gibt es noch einen anderen Weg um an das Spiel zu kommen?





Galford schrieb:


> Möchte der OP vielleicht den Thread hier, in "Forza Horizon 3 [Sammelthread] umbenennen, oder möchte lieber jemand einen neuen Sammelthread eröffnen?
> Und könntet ihr Diskussionen direkt zu Apex bitte dort lassen, wo sie hingehören: in den Sammelthread zu Apex. Wie es auch sicher nicht schlecht wäre, Fragen, die nicht mit Apex und nur mit Horizon 3 zu tun habe, aus dem Apex Thread rauszuhalten. Und ja, ich habe mich auch "schuldig" gemacht, aber in Zukunft trenne ich es auch.



Im Fall von IamStarry ist es aber auch wichtig für Horizon.
Ich hatte gestern erst mit jemanden Kontakt per PN der Horizon nicht über die Store App vorbestellen konnte,

Genau wie jetzt hatte auch er ne uralte Windows 10 Version.

Sieht man schon am Scrennshot, denn aktuell ist der Store völlig anders aufgebaut. So kann man natürlich nicht Apex, geschweige denn Horizon 3 installieren.


----------



## MrSonii (14. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Wie ist das denn wenn man es vor dem Update gekauft hat?
Da kann man es aber weiterhin zocken ohne das Update gemacht zu haben oder?
(Nur zur Info)


----------



## Galford (14. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Das Problem kann aber auch für Re-Core (siehe Jim Sterling) und Gears of War 4 bestehen. Wenn ich jetzt kleinkariert wäre, würde ich sagen, Forza Horizon 3 ist nicht Apex, wie auch Gears of War nicht Apex ist, also würde ich in einem Horizon 3 Thread auch nicht nach einer Problemlösung zu Gears fragen.
Eigentlich hätte man auch einen Thread eröffnen können, mit dem Titel "Probleme mit dem Windows Store".


Wie das Microsoft handhaben wird, mit den Anforderungen an das Betriebssystem, kann ich noch nicht beurteilen. Apex ist kostenlos und aus der Beta, erfordert jetzt aber auch eine höhere Windows-Version. Die anderen Spiele wie Forza Horizon 3, Re-Core und Gears of War 4 kosten alle Geld, und ob Microsoft da einfach die Windows-Anforderungen ändert, kann ich schwer sagen. Aber denkbar wäre es schon, wenn Spiele neue Features erhalten, dass sich theoretisch die Anforderungen an die Version des Betriebssystems ändern könnten. Ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich auch nicht mehr, ob ich Quantum Break oder Gears of War UE ungepatcht hätte spielen können, wobei ich hier von Patches direkt für die Spiele rede. Aber wenn ein Patch für ein Spiel auch neue Features bringt und die Windows-Versionsnummer bei den Anforderungen dabei anhebt, muss man wohl auch das Betriebssystem updaten.


----------



## ak1504 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

24h Timelapse





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JbYmv1bFnhE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wirklich beeindruckend was da optisch so geht... Und die Weite der Umgebung, Himmel Wahnsinn


----------



## Blackvoodoo (15. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*



ak1504 schrieb:


> 24h Timelapse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schon nett. Jetzt muß nur endlich mal der PreLoad beginnen damit ich auch rechtzeitig zum Release nach Australien kann.


----------



## onlygaming (16. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Schon nett. Jetzt muß nur endlich mal der PreLoad beginnen damit ich auch rechtzeitig zum Release nach Australien kann.


Hab mir Horizon 3 Ultimate jetzt vorbestellt, bei einem Freund der kein Anniversary hat, Geld wurde noch keins Abgebucht, und in meiner Bibliothek steht nur das ich Forza Horizon 3 vorbestellt habe, von Ultimate steht da nichts. Ist das Normal?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9301I mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tomek92 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Wo hast du sie dir vorbestellt ?


----------



## onlygaming (17. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*



Tomek92 schrieb:


> Wo hast du sie dir vorbestellt ?


Im Windows 10 Store, wo man auch Apex herbekommt. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9301I mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blackvoodoo (17. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Scheint normal zu sein. Die Ultimate ist ja die normale Version mit früheren zugang und kostenlosen Autopacks. Bei mir steht im Shop wenn ich die Ultimate Version Seite aufrufe, Das Produkt gehört ihnen, und ich kann auf verwalten klicken. Klicke ich auf verwalten komme ich ja zu den Apps und Spielen, und da steht auch bei mir "nur" Forza Horizon 3.

Nächsten Freitag soll es ja losgehen. Schön langsam sollte wirklich der PreLoad beginnen. Warum kann man es auf der Xbone schon laden, aber für PC noch nicht?


----------



## onlygaming (17. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Scheint normal zu sein. Die Ultimate ist ja die normale Version mit früheren zugang und kostenlosen Autopacks. Bei mir steht im Shop wenn ich die Ultimate Version Seite aufrufe, Das Produkt gehört ihnen, und ich kann auf verwalten klicken. Klicke ich auf verwalten komme ich ja zu den Apps und Spielen, und da steht auch bei mir "nur" Forza Horizon 3.
> 
> Nächsten Freitag soll es ja losgehen. Schön langsam sollte wirklich der PreLoad beginnen. Warum kann man es auf der Xbone schon laden, aber für PC noch nicht?


Okay vielen dank  Hab Grad auf der Sim Racing Expo Horizon 3 Demo gespielt echt der Hammer.

Geld wurde abgebucht, und dort steht Ultimate Edition   

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9301I mit Tapatalk


----------



## Galford (17. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Wird es auf dem PC überhaupt einen Pre-Load geben? Hat der Store jemals Pre-Loads angeboten und gibt es die Funktion überhaupt?

Gears of War Ultimate (internationaler Release im März!) und Quantum Break konnte man nicht einmal im Windows-Store vorbestellen. Beide Titel wurden am erst Erscheinungstag in den Store aufgenommen. Jetzt kann man Spiele immerhin vorbestellen. Nur, hab ich im Windows Store noch nie einen Titel vorausgeladen, was nichts heißen muss, denn das Anniversary Update gibt es ja noch nicht so lange.

Weiß jemand ob man Re-Core pre-loaden konnte? Immerhin ist es das erste echte Play Anywhere Spiel.

Meine Internetleitung ist lahm. Bis ich es heruntergeladen habe, hab ihr alle wohl schon zig Rennen hinter euch (sofern es keinen Pre-Load gibt). Einen Pre-Load würde ich mir auch wirklich wünschen, aber kann das der WindowsStore im Moment überhaupt? Gibt es irgendwo eine Bemerkung im Store, die einen Pre-Load andeutet?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (17. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*



Galford schrieb:


> Wird es auf dem PC überhaupt einen Pre-Load geben?


Das hoffe ich doch. 
Ich habe ja auch kein wirklich schnelles Internet, maximal komme ich 20 Mbit/s, leider meist weniger. Und mich würde es nicht wundern wenn am Freitag, sollte es keien Preload geben, die Server überlastet sind.


----------



## Tomek92 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Es wird sicher keinen Preload geben. Ist irgendwie mein Bauchgefühl, warum denn auch ? Demo nur Konsole, nicht auf PC, Preload auf Konsole, auf PC nicht. Rest kann man sich denken, der Preload müsste ja ca. ne Woche, 1 und halb davor beginnen.


----------



## ak1504 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Wo steht denn sowas ? Pure Annahme ^^


----------



## Tomek92 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*



ak1504 schrieb:


> Wo steht denn sowas ? Pure Annahme ^^



Schlussfolgerung, leider.


----------



## onlygaming (17. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Also bei mir, lädt ja nicht mal das 1 MB Shortcut


----------



## Opportunist88 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*



Galford schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob man Re-Core pre-loaden konnte? Immerhin ist es das erste echte Play Anywhere Spiel.



Hallo, hab nur registriert um zu sagen das man das konnte. Sogar etwas über einer Woche vorher (obwohl dann ein großer update kam der das ganze Spiel nochmal runtergeladen hat etwa 5 Tage vor EUR Release)

Also was FH3 aufhällt weiß der Kuckuck


----------



## Blackvoodoo (18. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*



Tomek92 schrieb:


> Es wird sicher keinen Preload geben. Ist irgendwie mein Bauchgefühl, warum denn auch ? Demo nur Konsole, nicht auf PC, Preload auf Konsole, auf PC nicht. Rest kann man sich denken, der Preload müsste ja ca. ne Woche, 1 und halb davor beginnen.



Demo kommt für PC nach Release des Spiels. Zwar nicht wirklich toll, aber es kommt eine Demo. 
Aber das mit dem PreLoad gefällt mir gar nicht. Wenn es heist das man mit der Ultimate am 23.9. spielen kann, will ich das auch, und nicht erst dann am Samstag wenn der Download fertig ist. Noch habe ich keine 100 MBit... Der Download beginnt garantiert auch nich um 0 Uhr sondern sicher so wie bei Steam so gegen 20 Uhr.


----------



## Opportunist88 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Der Download beginnt garantiert auch nich um 0 Uhr sondern sicher so wie bei Steam so gegen 20 Uhr.



Neh, ReCore konnte man um Mitternacht schon spielen. Also sollte man um Mitternacht auch schon mit dem Download starten können wenn es wirklich keinen Preload gibt.


----------



## ak1504 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Heute im Stream die Vollversion Live ab 20 Uhr...


Twitch​


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Konnte ich nicht sehen, war in der Arbeit. Hätte aber vermutlich auch nicht reingeschaut. Will so wenig wie möglich von dem Spiel sehen. Will Australien selber erkunden. 

Immer noch kein PreLoad. Langsam werde ich sauer. 
Riesen versprechen das PC und XBox gleich behandelt wird. Dann gibt es die Demo für PC erst nach dem Release. Die Vollversion lässt sich nicht schon schön gemütlich runterladen.


----------



## ak1504 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Ich hab nix von Versprechen gehört. Der Preload wird die Tage schon starten.


----------



## Tomek92 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Meinten gestern im Stream das es einen Preload geben wird. Aber nur kurz vor Release, sprich Donnerstag Abends.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Das kann man doch nicht mehr PreLoad nennen. Das muß deutlich besser werden bei MS.


----------



## Tomek92 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Schätze mal da es anscheinend keinen Day One Patch gibt, wollen die sich vor Leuten schützen die es evtl. Cracken könnten ansonsten fällt mir auch nichts mehr dazu ein.


----------



## Opportunist88 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Das kann man doch nicht mehr PreLoad nennen. Das muß deutlich besser werden bei MS.



Hat nix mit MS zu tun, der ReCore Preload war besser als bei Steam (erinnert irgendjemand sich an das MK-X Fiasco?). Es sind entweder Turn10 oder Playground Games die gehöhrig die Füße schleifen.


----------



## ak1504 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Preload interessiert mich nicht wirklich aber ich staune das dies irgendwie als Selbstverständlichkeit erachtet wird heutzutage...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Bei den Dateigrößen der heutigen Spiele sollte das eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein. Wenn man wie ich die Ultimate Version gekauft hat, da ab Freitag spielen darf, will ich auch am Freitag spielen. Ohne PreLoad wird das schwierig. Bekomme ja erst nächstes Jahr meine 100 MBit FTTH. Bis dahin sind große Downloads zwar möglich, aber eine Geduldsprobe. Und Geduld habe ich sehr wenig...

Was machen andere die noch weniger Internet Geschwindigkeit haben wie ich? Sollte der PreLoad am Donnerstag kommen, sind viele erst am Samstag oder Später damit fertig. Bezahlt haben sie aber für Spielen ab Freitag...


----------



## Opportunist88 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Wird für mich vielleicht sogar etwas über ein Woche dauern, und das ist wenn ich nichts anderes mit dem Netz anfang. Also jedesmal wenn ich eine Woche vorher Preload machen kann freut es mich sehr. 
Zwar hab ich die Ultimate version nicht gekauft umm früh spielen zu können (es ist um Geld zu sparen mit DLC da mein Wechselkurs dauernd schwächer wird) aber da das Angebot teil davon war würde ich doch gerne davon gebrauch machen können. 
Ohne Preload werde ich einer der letzten Leute im Spiel sein, sogar nach denen die es erst am Dienstag kriegen, und das gefällt mir überhaupt nicht wenn ich eigentlich einer der Ersten sein sollte.

+ es ist nicht als ob wir einfach so einen Preload erwarten denn die BOXleute haben ihren jetzt schon beina eine Woche...


----------



## ak1504 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Eine Selbstverständlichkeit sollte der Ausbau des Internet Netzes für die Regierung sein. Deutschland hinkt da verdammt hinterher.


----------



## Opportunist88 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



ak1504 schrieb:


> Eine Selbstverständlichkeit sollte der Ausbau des Internet Netzes für die Regierung sein. Deutschland hinkt da verdammt hinterher.



Äh...also bei mir wird es so lange dauern weil Süd-Afrika noch viel weiter zurück hinkt.


----------



## Galford (20. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Gibt mittlerweile einige Reviews:

Die wahnsinnig wichtige und bekannte IB Times UK gibt übrigens nur 40%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Die Webseite gibt eigentlich 2 von 5 Sternen, was aber für die Vergleichbarkeit, durch Metacritic in 40% umgewandelt wird.)

Das ist zwar wirklich kein Scherz, aber die anderen Reviews sind natürlich viel, viel besser.


----------



## Ed-von_Schleckk (20. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Von Donnerstag abends war aber nirgendwo die Rede, die wissen nicht genau wann. Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet link dazu.


----------



## ak1504 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat sollte man keine Games reviewen... IB Times loool





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7oAgpG-AX5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

IB Times noch nie gehört. Scheinen auf jedenfall richtige Rennspiel Experten zu sein.
Auch wenn FH3 schlechter sein sollte wie FH 1/2 sind es immer noch lange keine 40%.


----------



## onlygaming (20. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> IB Times noch nie gehört. Scheinen auf jedenfall richtige Rennspiel Experten zu sein.
> Auch wenn FH3 schlechter sein sollte wie FH 1/2 sind es immer noch lange keine 40%.


Meine gelesen zu haben das PC Games 90 Punkte gegeben hat oder war es Game Star? Naja bis jetzt bin ich optimistisch 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T550 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tomek92 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Anscheinen soll es keinen Preload für den PC geben. Kommt also normal am 23 raus bzw. herunterladbar, so John Schommer im Livestream. 


Edit: Nehme alles zurück. Die erlauben sich auch jeden Spaß ! Preload hat nun begonnen.


----------



## onlygaming (20. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



Tomek92 schrieb:


> Anscheinen soll es keinen Preload für den PC geben. Kommt also normal am 23 raus bzw. herunterladbar, so John Schommer im Livestream.


Für Leute wie mich mit einer 50K Leitung kein Problem, aber ich hatte bis vor einem halben Jahr eine 6K Leitung, und GTA 5 hat bei bei mir 26 Stunden Echtzeit gebraucht, die Leute tuen mir echt leid  

Gesendet von meinem SM-T550 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ak1504 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Preload sollte jetzt gehen... Update wird angezeigt


----------



## onlygaming (20. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



ak1504 schrieb:


> Preload sollte jetzt gehen... Update wird angezeigt


Bei mir auch 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T550 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boarder1312 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Viel Spass euch


----------



## onlygaming (21. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Viel Spass euch


Danke, dir auch, aber bis zum 23/27 halten wir es noch aus 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T550 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blackvoodoo (21. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



onlygaming schrieb:


> Danke, dir auch, aber bis zum 23/27 halten wir es noch aus
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-T550 mit Tapatalk


Bleibt uns ja nichts anderes übrig. Nach dem PreLoad wird das Spiel sicher noch nicht laufen.


----------



## onlygaming (21. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Ja, meinte ich ja, aber freut mich für die Leute mit einer langsameren Leitung, sie können das Spiel jetzt runterladen, und haben genug Zeit, um nicht als letzter ins Spiel zu kommen.


----------



## Reddeer2000 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Hallo und guten Morgen,

bin neu hier. Mich würde interessieren wie der Preload funktioniert ? Kann mir das einer von Euch erklären ?

Vielen dank und viele Grüße
Reddeer2000


----------



## Tomek92 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



Reddeer2000 schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Morgen,
> 
> bin neu hier. Mich würde interessieren wie der Preload funktioniert ? Kann mir das einer von Euch erklären ?
> 
> ...



Du gehst auf den Windows Store, gehst auf das vorbestellte Spiel und klickst auf Verwalten oder installieren.


----------



## Reddeer2000 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Alles klar, danke Dir.


----------



## ak1504 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Oder Downloads und Updates...


----------



## ak1504 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Support:  Everyone, update your Windows Version - Horizon 3 Discussion - Forza Motorsport Forums


----------



## Galford (21. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Mein Windows ist aktuell.

Das hat den Download allerdings nicht davon abgehalten, unter der Nacht anscheinend abzubrechen und neu zu beginnen. 20Gb hatte ich eigentlich schon, und heute Morgen sind es dann 9 Gb.
Wenn ich bei Steam oder Origin runterlade, verliere ich ja auch nicht einfach meinen gesamten bisherigen Downloadfortschritt.


----------



## Opportunist88 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



ak1504 schrieb:


> Oder Downloads und Updates...



Das kann mann nur wenn man schon die Placeholder Daten hatte. Wenn das spiel aber noch nie installiert wurde/nicht gerade installiert ist oder nicht gerade eben erst abinstalliert wurde dann wird es da nicht erscheinen.


----------



## ak1504 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Gameplay, Infos mit Brian Ekberg (Turn10) und Chris Bishop (Xbox) inkl. Turn10 Studios Rundgang


Twitch


----------



## Blackvoodoo (21. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Der Downloadspeed vom Shop ist eine Katastrophe. Habe den Download heute Nach so gegen 2 Uhr begonnen, und der Download sollte eigentlich inzwischen fertig sein (komme ja immerhin in der Regel auf 20 MBit/s, und mit DSL 16000 sind 50 GB in knapp 7 Stunden fertig) ich habe "schon" 15,4 GB. 
Ok bis Freitag wird das fertig. Aber ich will den PC eigentlich nicht ständig anlassen.


----------



## Opportunist88 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

I war bei etwa 5GB wie ich zu Bett ging also vermutlich werde ich sicher heute Abend so bei 17GB sein.


----------



## ak1504 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Der Download war bei mir heute früh in knapp 2h erledigt mit 150mbit... Download Speed war demnach ziemlich gut...


----------



## Tomek92 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Ich hab auch easy die 50GB in nichtmal 6h gedownloadet.


----------



## Opportunist88 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Also ich finde den Store auch nicht zu schlecht. Aber mein 4MBit max sollte er eh im Schlaf hergeben können also meint das nicht gerade viel. 
Und dann muss ich auch noch die Geschwindigkeit tagsüber beschränken (durch den Router weil der Store dafür zu blöd ist) damit andere noch einigermaßen das Netz gebrauchen können. 
Hoffentlich werde zwar auch ich es schaffen es rechtzeitig vollständig runter zu kriegen.
Muss halt heute Abend auf Rocket League und anderen Netz verbrauch verzichten um max Geschwindigkeit für ein paar Stunden zu kriegen.


----------



## Galford (21. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Bei mir läuft der Download nicht so reibungslos. Wie schon geschrieben, muss mein Download heute Nacht komplett abgebrochen sein. Dann wurde mir angezeigt ich müsste 49,09Gb runterladen (passt auch zur Angabe bei der Gamestar) und trotzdem ist mein Download im Moment angeblich bei 51,99Gb von 51,99Gb (beide Werte steigen seit 49,09 im Gleichschritt um 0,01 GB an), wobei der Downloadbalken eher wie 70% aussieht.
(Edit: Ich glaube ich hatte den Download heute Morgen mal kurz pausiert (erst nachdem der Download schon zuvor abgebrochen war) - dass führt scheinbar zum Verlust bisher runtergeladener Daten und zur falschen Downloadgrößenangabe)


----------



## ak1504 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dDG2R1yIuHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## onlygaming (21. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Kommt mir das nur so vor, oder ist bei der Szene mit dem Lamborghini, die Kantenglättung der XB1 besser?

Das "schöne" meine Graka ist so lahm, ich muss mir um solche Einstellungen keine Gedanken machen


----------



## Boarder1312 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Also das sieht sehr unschön in der szene, pc Version, aus.
Denke der hat da kein AA ei gestellt.
Schlichtweg vergessen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (22. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



ak1504 schrieb:


> Der Download war bei mir heute früh in knapp 2h erledigt mit 150mbit... Download Speed war demnach ziemlich gut...


150 Mbit, davon träume ich nur. Das bekomme ich ja nicht mal mit meinen bald kommenden FTTH. Der Anbieter hat aktuell "nur" 100 MBit im Angebot. Aber von manchmal 20 MBit auf dann hoffentlich stabile 100 MBit ist auch schon geil. Download ist fertig. Kaum den PC mal einen ganzen Tag laufen lassen und schon ist mal fertig...
Keine Ahnung was da los war, normal hätte der Download ja schon gestern Nacht fertig werden sollen. Naja egal. Jetzt kann der Freitag kommen. 

Bin gespannt ob ich morgen nach der Arbeit, dann ist ja schon Freitag bei uns, schon spielen kann.


----------



## Ion (22. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



ak1504 schrieb:


> video


Was haben die dann da auf dem PC veranstaltet 
FullHD ohne AA oder dergleichen und sieht trotzdem noch besser aus als auf der Xbone.
Ich bin mal gespannt wie das in WQHD mit SweetFX, sprich SMAA und HQ-AF aussieht


----------



## Opportunist88 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Uff, gerade bei 25GB angekommen. Dies wird eng.


----------



## Boarder1312 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



Ion schrieb:


> Was haben die dann da auf dem PC veranstaltet
> FullHD ohne AA oder dergleichen und sieht trotzdem noch besser aus als auf der Xbone.
> Ich bin mal gespannt wie das in WQHD mit SweetFX, sprich SMAA und HQ-AF aussieht



Na, war auch nicht anders zu erwarten.
Aber was die xbox mit der schwachen Hardware schafft, ist schon Topp.


----------



## ali-992 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Falls jemand noch einen Code für den Warthog hat, den er nicht braucht wäre ich interessiert. Ich könnte im Gegenzug einen Code für den FM6 2016 Mazda MX5 Pringles Edition anbieten.


----------



## ak1504 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Wer noch nen Rivalen oder Drivatar braucht einfach adden: x Ak1504 x


----------



## Tomek92 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



ak1504 schrieb:


> Wer noch nen Rivalen oder Drivatar braucht einfach adden: x Ak1504 x



Wie und wo adde ich jemanden?


----------



## ak1504 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Hm ja auf PC only weiß ich grad auch net... Sollte man aber noch rausfinden können demnächst... Ansonsten per Xbox App...


----------



## Tomek92 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Kann dich da nicht finden :/


----------



## onlygaming (22. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Was sagt ihr eigentlich dazu das VW nicht vertreten ist, glaubt ihr da kommt noch was, vielleicht ein DLC?


----------



## CeresPK (22. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Finde ich sehr Schade,

War nie ein großer VW Fan, hat sich in der letzten Zeit aber geändert.
Und jetzt wo ich mit VW sympathisiere gibts keine mehr in meinem Lieblings Open World Renner


----------



## Galford (22. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

VW selbst ist mir egal, aber ich hoffe das es Porsche noch in Forza Horizon 3 schafft.


Edit: Na, ich merk schon. Will ich konstante 60 Frames haben, muss ich mit meiner GTX970 ein paar Einstellungen runterschrauben.


----------



## onlygaming (23. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Ich bin mit meiner 660 ganz Arm dran Full HD alles auf Low, trotzdem läuft der VRAM voll.

Jetzt taktet meine GPU nicht mehr hoch warum auch immer, mit 15 < FPS kann ich nicht spielen, erstmal Treiber alles Runter Schmeißen xD 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9301I mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blackvoodoo (23. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Läuft wie es soll, 60 und mehr fps in 4K Ultra. Sagte ich doch schon oft genug, ist die selbe Engine wie von Forza 6. Wenn das läuft läuft auch FH 3. 
Sieht richtig gut aus, die Autos (die ich bis jetzt fahren durfte/musste) hören sich gut an, fährt sich mit Fahrhilfen (hey das ist das Arcade Forza) auch super. 

Und mein erstes Auto das ich gewählt habe war natürlich ein M4. Wenn ich den schon bald in echt habe (bestellt ist er ja schon, kommt vermutlich im Februar) war das natürlich meine erste Wahl. 

Hätte Lust weiter zu fahren, aber nach der Arbeit ist man doch auch müde. So mache ich mal schluß, geh ins Bett und mache dann später wieder weiter.


----------



## Galford (23. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Ich finde schon das Forza Horizon 3 bessere Hardware benötigt als Apex. Bei Apex reicht ein GTX970 locker für maximale Details bei FHD und 60 FPS. In Horizon 3 reicht eine GTX970 nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen eben nicht für maximale Details unter FHD, wenn man konstante 60 Frames will. Mal abwarten, was die PCGH zu sagen hat.
Wird Zeit für die 1080ti und/oder Vega, dann ist meine GTX970 auch Geschichte.

Und leider tritt noch dieses Problem auf:
Got the Ultimate Version, But I have to pay for the VIP membership again? - Forza Horizon 3 Support -- PC - Forza Motorsport Forums


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (23. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Kann bestätigen, dass VIP zumindest auf der Xbox funktioniert auf dem PC habe ich es dank miesem Internet noch nicht ausprobiert 
Sowas ist aber echt ärgerlich.... 

Edit: Hoffe das für alle die atm. am PC spielen ein Bonus oder so bei rumkommt mich würde so etwas wirklich ärgern.


----------



## CeresPK (23. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Also bei mir scheint VIP zu funktionieren.
Ich hab neben meinem gamertag ne Krone und bei wheelspins wird kurz nachdem der Roll abgeschlossen ist die doppelte Menge credits angezeigt.


----------



## onlygaming (23. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Bei mir stürzt es ab sobald man den SUV bekommt und ich zu einem Event fahren will, kaum fahr ich los, nach 70 Metern bumm aus  
Mein Hardware Fazit es braucht mehr Leistung, habe alles auf Niedrig und mein VRAM läuft voll .Würde mal behaupten leute mit einer 960/780/1060 3GB werden sich wundern, also heute sollten es schon 4/6GB sein. 
Sonst macht es auch mit 30FPS viel Spaß,  hoffe das ich noch diesen Fehler mit der Suv  Mission in den Griff bekommen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T550 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BamBuchi (23. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Bei mr schließt sich das Spiel direkt nachdem Start nach 10 Sekunden bei dem Tacho der dann kommt und kurz hochdreht. komme nicht bis ins Menu - Grafiktreiber etc alles aktuell.
GTX960 4GB - i5 3570k - 8GB RAM. Eigentlich müsste das Setting reichen für Min. Anforderungen. 
Jemand noch so Erfahrungen?


----------



## Opportunist88 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Meine 780 (+i7 4770H - 16GB RAM) schafft es nicht auf 60 auf Medium Graphics und immer mal wieder ruckt und zuckt es wenn es wohl sicher ne menge Daten in VRAM rein bewegt (+ das haken vom Anniversary Update zeigt sich auch immer mal wieder). Ich denk zwar nicht mal ne 1080 kann alles problemlos hochschrauben, das wird sicher noch eine Generation oder zwei dauern bis wir so eine Karte haben. 
Das spiel sieht aber sogar in der graphischen Mitte fantastisch aus. Die ist was The Crew hätte sein sollen.


----------



## aloha84 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Gibt es eigentlich noch die automatische Grafikoptimierung?
Gerade die mit schwächeren Karten, sollten diese in Verbindung mit dem 30fps Lock testen.
--> Und neuen Grafiktreiber nicht vergessen!


----------



## ak1504 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



Tomek92 schrieb:


> Kann dich da nicht finden :/



Gamertag Richtig geschrieben ?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Galford schrieb:


> Wird Zeit für die 1080ti



Jo da drauf warte ich auch... Die 1080 find ich uninteressant...


----------



## Galford (23. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Also ich muss schon sagen, dass es jetzt doch schon einige Leute im Forum zu Horizon 3 gibt, die auch nicht auf die Zusatzinhalte (inkl. VIP) auf dem PC zugreifen können, die eigentlich bereits verfügbar sein sollten. Das dieses Problem nicht bei jedem auftritt ist klar, dass will ich ja auch gar nicht behaupten. Leider kann ich nicht alle Wheelspins für später aufheben, jedenfalls nicht die, die man bekommt wenn man eine Stufe aufsteigt, zumindest wäre mir nicht bewusst wie. (Die XboxOne Version soll übrigens gar nicht betroffen sein.)

Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass es bei Forza Horizon auch immer zu einer Fehlermeldung kommt, wenn ich es von HDD auf SSD verschieben möchte. Ja, nur ein kleines Problem und eigentlich bin ich auch selber Schuld, dass ich es auf meine HDD runtergeladen habe. Alle anderen Spiele (Apex, Gears of War UE, Quantum Break) lassen sich ohne Probleme Hin- und Herschieben.

Ansonsten gefällt mir Horizon 3 aber wirklich ausgesprochen gut. Mit Apex konnte ich nichts anfangen, da ist Horizon 3 eine wahre Wohltat. Nur falls jemand denkt ich wolle das Spiel hier schlecht machen. Die Problem werden ja sicherlich gefixt. Ich hoffe nur, dass das erst genannte Problem zeitlich schnell gelöst wird.


----------



## MrSonii (23. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

@ak1504:
Wie läuft das Spiel auf deiner GTX 780 so?
Welche Einstellungen klappen gut?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (23. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Die Zusatz Inhalte habe ich auch noch nicht. Bin auch kein VIP und habe nur normale Credits statt doppelt so viele bekommen. 
Jetzt versuche ich den Umweg über die XBone. Aber das scheiß Teil braucht schon wieder ein Update  
Es ist ja der selbe Account, und wenn ich die Zusatz Inhalte bei der XBox Version habe/freischalten kann, müssten die ja dann auch in der PC Version vorhanden sein.

Update.
Auf der XBone habe ich VIP Status, konnte die Ultimate Sachen einlösen. Auf PC bin ich dann wieder kein VIP und auch die Autopacks sind nicht da.


----------



## IamStarry (23. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



Tomek92 schrieb:


> Wie und wo adde ich jemanden?



Das kannst du über die XBox App im Windows machen...brauchst dazu aber ein Microsoft Konto.


----------



## Tomek92 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Hab auf dem PC auch keinen VIP Status oder sonstige Sachen, nur die Normale Edition.


----------



## Slanzi (23. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Also bei mir läuft es eigentlich Stabil, keine Abstürze.
Aber ich renne aktuell in 1080p sehr schnell ins CPU-Limit wenn ich alles "nur" auf Hoch fahre. 

Ultra mit 4xMSAA ist auch drin im Schnitt über 60 FPS, selten mal um die 55.
Dennoch kommt mir das Spiel trotz der 60 FPS nicht so smooth vor wie auf der XBox.

Immer mal wieder ein Art stocken für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde - sehr seltsam.


----------



## arcDaniel (24. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Ich habe sehr viele Probleme beim starten vom Spiel. Es stürzt sehr oft schon beim Intro ab. Wenn ich es bis zum Startmenü packe, läuft es wie butter.
Ich habe etwas mein Ram im Verdacht, vielleicht reichen die 8gb doch nicht mehr aus und vielleicht ist das Ram OC für so hohe Belastungen dann doch zuviel...(allerdings Memtest, Prime Stabil...) Eigentlich wollte ich meinen Ram nicht mehr Aufrüsten, da ich auf Zen warte und dann DDR4 nötig sein werden.

Ich muss aber sagen, dass ich schon bei der Demo auf der X1 ein WOW Effekt hatte, natürlich im Hinterkopf die vergleichsweise schwache Hardware.

Die PC-Version sieht zwar toll aus, auf Ultra in WQHD und meine RX480 bringt sogar 60fps mit gelegentlichen Drops (hier ist allerdings fraglich ob hier nicht eine andere Ursache schuld ist, da auch Nutzer mit deutlich besserer HW die Drops haben), allerdings im Vergleicht zur X1 Version kein WOW Effekt.

Ich finde sogar, dass das AA der X1 deutlich besser funktioniert auf dem PC. Während ich auf der X1 vergeblich nach einem Treppeneffekt oder flackern suche, ist dies trotz 4x MSAA und FXAA deutlich auf dem PC zu sehen.

Das Spiel an sich gefällt mir aber super.

Falls jemand Lust hat, mein Gamertag lautet arcDaniel1603


----------



## ak1504 (24. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



MrSonii schrieb:


> @ak1504:
> Wie läuft das Spiel auf deiner GTX 780 so?
> Welche Einstellungen klappen gut?




Unbefriedigend... Es wird Zeit für was neues... Ich warte auf die 1080Ti 

Auf der Konsole läuft es dagegen erste Sahne bei toller Optik... Andauernd anhalten und Fotos machen ^^ Top Arbeit was die da abgeliefert haben...


----------



## amer_der_erste (24. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Wenn jemand ein gutes Angebot für die Xbox One findet, dann her mit der Info


----------



## Blackvoodoo (24. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Ich spiele es erst mal nicht weiter. Will auch am PC erst mal die Ultimate Sachen wie VIP und Carpacks. Und auf die Konsole habe ich keinen Bock.


----------



## onlygaming (24. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich spiele es erst mal nicht weiter. Will auch am PC erst mal die Ultimate Sachen wie VIP und Carpacks. Und auf die Konsole habe ich keinen Bock.


Echt? Ich dachte es ist alles so wie es sein soll  Man merkt ich bin Forza Noob. Habe jetzt schon Level 40 oder so xD Würde es irgendwelche Vorteile haben wenn ich auch warte? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9301I mit Tapatalk


----------



## aloha84 (24. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Kann mir mal jemand erklären was die VIP-Sachen bringen --> hab da gar keine Vorstellung.
Ich habe es noch nicht gekauft.....bin aber vermutlich kurz davor, da würde ich schon gerne wissen was mir die höheren Kosten an Content bringen.

@Performance im allgemeinen
Ich meine vorhin irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass es auf schwächeren Karten vom Spielgefühl etwas bringt, als fps-ziel *30 fps (also wie auf XBO)* einzustellen + frame smooth (o.ä.)
--> da kann das spielgefühl direkter sein als mit 50 fps etc.pp
Ob es stimmt kann ich natürlich nicht testen.


----------



## Galford (24. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Ich wollte eigentlich auch warten, bis der VIP Bonus funktioniert, deshalb hatte ich gestern Abend auch nicht gespielt, und statt dessen Filme geklotzt. Heute konnte ich aber nicht widerstehen, und bin erstmal auf Level 30 gefahren. Was bringt VIP? Nun, es gibt Wheelspins bei denen man Autos oder Credits gewinnen kann (Losgewinne).  Manche dieser Wheelspins kann man aufsparen, und somit ist es zumindest bei diesen, kein großes Problem das VIP nicht verfügbar ist. Problematisch sind die Wheelspins die ich nicht verhindern kann. Als VIP erhält man dabei eigentlich doppelte Losgewinne. Man verzichtet also schon auf eine potentiell sehr große Menge an Credits.


----------



## onlygaming (24. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



Galford schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich auch warten, bis der VIP Bonus funktioniert, deshalb hatte ich gestern Abend auch nicht gespielt, und statt dessen Filme geklotzt. Heute konnte ich aber nicht widerstehen, und bin erstmal auf Level 30 gefahren. Was bringt VIP? Nun, es gibt Wheelspins bei denen man Autos oder Credits gewinnen kann (Losgewinne).  Manche dieser Wheelspins kann man aufsparen, und somit ist es zumindest bei diesen, kein großes Problem das VIP nicht verfügbar ist. Problematisch sind die Wheelspins die ich nicht verhindern kann. Als VIP erhält man dabei eigentlich doppelte Losgewinne. Man verzichtet also schon auf eine potentiell sehr große Menge an Credits.


Kann man nicht irgendwann seinen Spielstand löschen und dann die Boni mitnehmen?  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9301I mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blackvoodoo (24. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



onlygaming schrieb:


> Echt? Ich dachte es ist alles so wie es sein soll


Es läuft super, sieht super aus, fährt sich gut, macht Spaß. Daher passt auch alles. 
Nur gibt es bei der PC Ultimate Version Probleme, man bekommt die Carpacks und den VIP Status nicht. Das ist mir nur nicht gleich aufgefallen. 

Und äh, nicht mehr weiterspielen... Hmm konnte mich doch nicht daran halten. Bin doch wieder etwas in Australien rumgerast...


----------



## HGHarti (24. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

bei mir passt alles zumindest mit dem Vip sachen


----------



## MrSonii (24. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



ak1504 schrieb:


> Unbefriedigend... Es wird Zeit für was neues... Ich warte auf die 1080Ti
> 
> Auf der Konsole läuft es dagegen erste Sahne bei toller Optik... Andauernd anhalten und Fotos machen ^^ Top Arbeit was die da abgeliefert haben...



So hab ich eigentlich auch geplant 
Aber da ich jetzt die Leistung brauche wird vermutlich auch jetzt gekauft, und zwar ne 1080.
Die 1080TI vermute ich eh bei 900€, das wird mir dann sowieso zu viel 
Jetzt ne Super Jetstream 1080 für 660€ hat dann schon eher was. Meine alte Karte wird noch verkauft und dann sieht der Preis noch besser aus ^^


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (24. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Bei mir funktioniert auf der One das Social tab nicht also entweder auf dem PC keine DLCs oder auf der One 0,0% Multiplayer... das nervt mich jetzt doch etwas (sehr)


----------



## onlygaming (25. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Es läuft super, sieht super aus, fährt sich gut, macht Spaß. Daher passt auch alles.
> Nur gibt es bei der PC Ultimate Version Probleme, man bekommt die Carpacks und den VIP Status nicht. Das ist mir nur nicht gleich aufgefallen.
> 
> Und äh, nicht mehr weiterspielen... Hmm konnte mich doch nicht daran halten. Bin doch wieder etwas in Australien rumgerast...



Ja, ich meinte da mit den Vorteilen wie Vip&Co xD
Mir macht Horizon 3 sehr viel spaß, wann wird das denn gepatcht, weiß das jemand?  Weil auf die Zusatzboni möchte ich eigentlich nicht verzichten


----------



## ak1504 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Forzamotorsport[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]We'd like to let the community know that the store team has root-caused the issue that is causing some players to not have DLC working in-game on Windows 10 PC's. The fix has been verified using a few players, and they are preparing a script that will correct the problem for all impacted players.[/FONT]


----------



## ak1504 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlexDragonEye (25. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Hey, ich habe total Probleme mit dem Spiel auf dem PC. 
Ich habe eine Zotac GTX 980ti AMP Omega, i5 4690k @ 4,2 Ghz und 8 GB Arbeitspeicher. Die fps fallen oft unter 40 und insgesamt läuft das Spiel irgendwie nicht glatt. Habe die Grafikkartentreiber neu installiert und auch das Spiel neu auf die SSD installiert. Auf meiner Xbox macht das Spiel so momentan mehr spaß. 

Grafikeinstellungen habe ich alles auf max gesetzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrSonii (25. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Ich denke es liegt am Arbeitsspeicher, das Spiel genehmigt sich gerne mal bis zu 12GB.
Wenn man zu wenig hat, dann gibt es hässliche Nachladeruckler, da immer zwischendurch auf die Festplatte ausgelagert wird und die ist natürlich viel langsamer im Durchsatz als der Arbeitsspeicher.


----------



## Tomek92 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Ganz kurze Frage Leute, brauche ich um auf dem PC zu spielen Xbox live ? Also muss ich ein Abo kaufen ? Kann nämlich nicht auf den Online Modus zugreifen.


----------



## arcDaniel (25. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Ich zocke zwar im Moment auf der X1 allerdings, war da Anfangs der Online Modus auch nicht verfügbar, kam erst ab einem gewissen Level im Spiel.


----------



## amer_der_erste (25. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Wo bekommt man das Spiel günstiger als im M$ Store ?!


----------



## Slanzi (25. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Aktuell nirgends.


----------



## Opportunist88 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Nein, nicht nötig.




Also bei mir scheint das Spiel dauernd nur abzustörzen. Immer mal wieder kann ich eine bischen spielen aber 8 aus 10 mal bin ich gleich wieder beim Desktop.


----------



## Tomek92 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



Opportunist88 schrieb:


> Nein, nicht nötig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann kein Online Spielen, bei mir kommt eine Netzwerkdiagnose mit Support-ID und Server-ID. Support angeschrieben, die meinten ich brauche xbox gold/ live was weiß ich. Ich bin mega enttäuscht kann also kein Online spielen.


----------



## AlexDragonEye (25. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



MrSonii schrieb:


> Ich denke es liegt am Arbeitsspeicher, das Spiel genehmigt sich gerne mal bis zu 12GB.
> Wenn man zu wenig hat, dann gibt es hässliche Nachladeruckler, da immer zwischendurch auf die Festplatte ausgelagert wird und die ist natürlich viel langsamer im Durchsatz als der Arbeitsspeicher.




Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, mein Bruder hat eine GTX 980 und 16 GB und er hat die selben Probleme, das Spiel läuft einfach nicht sauber, gerade in den Städten gibt es extreme frame drops.


----------



## onlygaming (25. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Bei mir geht jz alles mit VIP Wheelspin etc, hab auch die Vorbesteller Wagen, aber das man Xbox Live/Gold braucht, finde ich eine Frechheit, damit nötigt man PC Spieler, für 1 Spiel Monatlich für den Online Modus zu zahlen, das sehe ich nicht ein!
Sonst läuft alles Super.


----------



## MrSonii (25. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



AlexDragonEye schrieb:


> Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, mein Bruder hat eine GTX 980 und 16 GB und er hat die selben Probleme, das Spiel läuft einfach nicht sauber, gerade in den Städten gibt es extreme frame drops.



Ich meinte nur, dass ich mir bei dir den RAM als Ursache vorstellen könnte. Es klagen halt viele mit 8GB RAM über Ruckler, und ich konnte selbiges kürzlich bei Forza 6 Apex beobachten. Mein Upgrade auf 16GB hat zumindest die groben Ruckler behoben.
Dass darüber hinaus noch andere Ursachen für Probleme existieren könnten kann natürlich sein. Aber deine Grafikkarte und Prozessor sollte das Spiel auf "hoch" gut packen (hab schon von mehreren mit ähnlicher Config sowas gehört), wenn man mal die ganzen Abstürze ausblendet.


----------



## Hywelo50 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Ich hätte da auch mal eine Frage: Kann ich das Spiel mit meiner Radeon 7870HD und FX6350 spielen oder soll ich besser die Finger von lassen?


----------



## AlexDragonEye (25. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



MrSonii schrieb:


> Ich meinte nur, dass ich mir bei dir den RAM als Ursache vorstellen könnte. Es klagen halt viele mit 8GB RAM über Ruckler, und ich konnte selbiges kürzlich bei Forza 6 Apex beobachten. Mein Upgrade auf 16GB hat zumindest die groben Ruckler behoben.
> Dass darüber hinaus noch andere Ursachen für Probleme existieren könnten kann natürlich sein. Aber deine Grafikkarte und Prozessor sollte das Spiel auf "hoch" gut packen (hab schon von mehreren mit ähnlicher Config sowas gehört), wenn man mal die ganzen Abstürze ausblendet.




Alles klar, zum Glück kosten 8 GB ja nicht mehr die Welt, werde auf jeden Fall nachrüsten. 

Aber diese Krassen fps drops kann ich einfach nicht nachvollzien, desweiteren wird nur 1 Kern vom CPU zu 100% ausgelastet.


Gruß

AlexDragonEye


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



Tomek92 schrieb:


> Ich kann kein Online Spielen, bei mir kommt eine Netzwerkdiagnose mit Support-ID und Server-ID. Support angeschrieben, die meinten ich brauche xbox gold/ live was weiß ich. Ich bin mega enttäuscht kann also kein Online spielen.



Was hast du denn in den Einstellungen gewählt bei Online? Cross Play oder nur PC? Stell mal Cross Play ab. Könnte sein dass du ohne Xbox Live eben nicht mit One-Besitzer zusammen kommst.


----------



## Ion (25. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



Hywelo50 schrieb:


> Ich hätte da auch mal eine Frage: Kann ich das Spiel mit meiner Radeon 7870HD und FX6350 spielen oder soll ich besser die Finger von lassen?


Min. laut Entwickler soll ein i5-3570 sein. Eine CPU die schneller sein dürfte als dein alter FX.
Ich würde sagen, versuchs 

Zur Not kannst du ja noch etwas übertakten.


----------



## Tomek92 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn in den Einstellungen gewählt bei Online? Cross Play oder nur PC? Stell mal Cross Play ab. Könnte sein dass du ohne Xbox Live eben nicht mit One-Besitzer zusammen kommst.



Nach mehrstundiger Recherche habe ich herausgefunden, dass es sich um eine Teredo Verbindung handelte, die nicht aktiviert war um online nutzen zu können. Was das richtig traurige war, war dass mir zwei mal empfohlen wurde Xbox Gold zu kaufen, wohl gemerkt vom Support. Ich bräuchte zu 100% Xbox Gold, von wegen. Die Lösung gabs auch auf der Microsoft Hilfe Seite. Naja immerhin kann ich jetzt online spielen. Jetzt nur noch die Fps Einbrüche beheben, dann wird endlich was aus dem Spiel.


----------



## Galford (26. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Zwei kleine, wirklich kleine, Kritikpunkte:

- Es nervt etwas, dass man mir vorschlägt irgendwelche DriveAvatare zu suchen und gegen sie anzutreten, nur um dann festzustellen, dass die in jeder Kategorie schlechter sind, als jeder der vier, die ich bereits rekrutiert habe.

- Nachdem man 25 Millionen Fans hat, kann man auch das letzte Festival auf Level 5 bringen, aber irgendwie verlieren die Blitzer, Blitzer-Zonen und Drift-Zonen an Reiz, wenn man dafür nichts mehr bekommt. Dann geht es eigentlich nur darum, besser zu sein als andere. Dass hätte man vielleicht durch Bonus-Credits beseitigen können, z.B. durch Bonus-Zahlung wenn man eine bestimmte Anzahl an Blitzer auf 3 Sterne bringt. Jedenfalls wäre mir nicht aufgefallen, dass es so etwas gibt.


----------



## ak1504 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

25mio Fans ? Jetzt schon erreicht ? Hab grad mal 600k und nich wenig gezockt die Tage lol...


----------



## onlygaming (26. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



ak1504 schrieb:


> 25mio Fans ? Jetzt schon erreicht ? Hab grad mal 600k und nich wenig gezockt die Tage lol...



Mein Gott dein Drivatar macht mir zu schaffen 
Ich habe irgendwas mit 7 Millionen Fans, kaum Rennen gefahren, aber direkt alle 488 Straßen erkundet, hat viel spaß gemacht

Mein momentan Favorisierter Wagen: Ferrari F12 TDF, der Sound ist einfach göttlich


----------



## Tomek92 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Apropo Sound, die AMGs klingen auch mega gut !


----------



## onlygaming (26. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Ja, die sind echt sehr realistisch, wie JP sagen würde, mein Gott wie der Blubbert.....


----------



## Tomek92 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Also einfach nur WOW


----------



## Blackvoodoo (26. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Finde den M4 Sound auch gut, aber nicht real. Bin ja erst vor kurzen einen gefahren, und habe ja auch einen bestellt. Der hört sich in echt schon anders an. 
Den besten Sound hat meiner Meinung immer noch Race Room Racing Experience. Aber FH 3 macht das auch recht gut.


----------



## Tomek92 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Allgemein haben den "M4 Sound" viele Fahrzeuge, was ich echt schade finde, wie z.b der R34, oder der Silvia S15. Wie kommt man darauf so in der Realität verschieden klingende Motoren einen Motorenklang zu geben ? Ansonsten kann ich mich aber auch nicht beschweren, die V8 Motoren klingen wirklich sehr gut ! 

PS: Musste einen neuen GamerTag errichten, würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mich adden würdet. T0mek92, je mehr desto besser


----------



## ak1504 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Wo klingt der M4 bitte wie ein R34 oder ne Silvia ingame ??

Schau mal lieber nach ob die original Motoren haben...


----------



## MezZo_Mix (27. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Falls wer sich Forza Heute noch gekauft hat wie ich, und der Download Button ausgegraut ist. 

CMD öffnen - *wsreset* eingeben warten bis der Store sich dann neu öffnet, anschließend oben in die Suche einfach Forza Horizon 3 Eingeben und schon sollte es Downloadbar sein.


----------



## Galford (27. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Performance-Analyse der PC Version:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ofFpnArXbJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Stormado (27. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Kurze Frage: wie groß ist denn die befahrbare Karte? Also im Vergleich zu einem Test Drive Unlimited 2 oder TheCrew. Ich mag Rennspiele mit einer riesigen offenen Welt.

NfS ist mir da fast zu wenig. Und Horizon 3 sieht es klasse aus.


----------



## Opportunist88 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Etwa nur ein viertel der Größe von The Crew aber es sieht alles so viel besser aus und da ist keine Polizei die dich all 4 Minuten jagt. Ich hab TDU2 nie genug gespielt um zu sagen wie die sich vergleichen. Beide The Crew und TDU2 sind auch voller harte Ecken und Ränder im Boden die einen dauernd plagen wenn mann nicht genau auf vorgeschriebenen Wegen fährt und das gibt es eigentlich garnicht in diesem Spiel.


----------



## IamStarry (27. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Hat schonmal von euch jemand versucht die Tastenbelegung am Xbox 1 Controller zu ändern? 

Ich würde gern das manuelle Hoch- und Runterschalten auf den rechten Stick legen. Bei mir kommt dann die Fehlermeldung, dass nicht alle Spielfunktionen mit einer Taste belegt sind. Das geht aber nicht, denn so viele Tasten gibt es am Controller nicht. Ich habe z.B. die Kupplungstaste und einen Teil der Anna Funktionen nicht hinterlegt.

Bei den vorprogrammierten Controllerlayouts gibt es zwar auch die Kombination zum Schalten mit dem rechten Stick, jedoch fehlen dann dort andere wichtige Funktionen (Kamarawechsel).

Hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## ak1504 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sZFtooMhrv4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Healrox (27. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Anscheinend "begünstigt" FH3 die neuen GraKaGenerationen recht stark.
Hab mich etwas gewundert, wie gut meine 1060 läuft. Alles auf Ultra, 30 frames gelockt und gewundert das die Karte irgendwo zwischen 40 und 55% Auslastung rumdümpelt.
60 frames auf 1080 sind mit einem Mittelklasserechner gut machbar.


----------



## Shortgamer (27. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Ich kriege den Store nicht augerufen.. 
Immer wen nich den Store öffne, flackert das Bild innerhalb des Stores mit einer Schaltfläche "Bitte hier klicken für mehr Informationen". Klicke ich darauf, flackert der Store wieder und die Meldung verschwindet nicht. 
Das macht es mir unmöglich etwas auszuwählen, da dieses geflackere (forced refresh?) mich nicht zum Zug kommen lässt. Außerdem ist da noch diese Schaltfläche, die ohne mein Zutun erscheint. 

Ist das wohl auf MS zu schieben, oder sollte ich mir meine Kiste näher anschauen?

/Edit: Ein Neustart hats gerichtet.


----------



## WoNkA253 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Hat zufällig schon jemand mit ner R9 390 das Game getestet?
Würde gerne wissen ob es damit wirklich so katastrophal läuft....


----------



## MrSonii (27. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Meine Performance Erfahrung mit ner gtx780:
Hab alles auf Hoch bis auf Spiegel und Windschutzscheibenreflektion (Niedrig und Mittel) und auf 30fps gelockt.
Dazu noch 4x MSAA (klappt irgendwie besser als mit nur 2x, keine Ahnung wieso  ).
Ich muss sagen, dafür fühlt es sich echt flüssig an, und sieht auch sehr gut aus.
Nur wenn wirklich viele Autos im Bild sind gibt es Slowdowns bei mir, aber ich würde sagen zu 95% läuft es mit den 30fps.

Ich musste leider neu anfangen, da mir das Spiel bei der SUV Auswahl abgestürzt ist und das Auto dann weg war, beim zweiten Mal ist es zwar wieder abgestürzt aber das Auto wurde wenigstens gespeichert 
Ansonsten top Spiel, gefällt mir richtig gut, gerade die Auswahl an Autos ist richtig klasse finde ich.


----------



## Mischk@ (27. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

hi, kann mir einer sagen ob es möglich ist einen XBOX ONE KEY im playstore einzulösen unter win10 und dann das Spiel am  Pc zu spielen ?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (27. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



Mischk@ schrieb:


> hi, kann mir einer sagen ob es möglich ist einen XBOX ONE KEY im playstore einzulösen unter win10 und dann das Spiel am  Pc zu spielen ?



Laut meinen Informationen ist jeder Digitale Code bzw wenn man es Digital kauft auch gleich für den PC verfügbar. Bin mir da aber nicht sicher


----------



## Boarder1312 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



Mischk@ schrieb:


> hi, kann mir einer sagen ob es möglich ist einen XBOX ONE KEY im playstore einzulösen unter win10 und dann das Spiel am  Pc zu spielen ?



Bei Google kannst du den key nicht einlösen. 
Du meinst den Microsoft- Store.

Das Spiel ist Play anywhere.

Alle Infos zu Xbox Play Anywhere - So spielen Sie Forza Horizon 3, Recore und Co. - GameStar


----------



## Shortgamer (27. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Viele schreiben hier von Problemlos, oder Top Spiel. 
Dabei schreiben sie im selben Post, welche Einschränkungen sie in Kauf nehmen, und welche Probleme aktuell noch auftreten. 

Also als Problemlos oder Top Spiel würde ich das nicht bezeichnen, wenn 'handelsübliche' Einstellungen nicht angenommen bzw verarbeitet werden, oder das Spiel das ausführen verweigert. ^^
..Auch wenn es dann irgendwann mal irgendwie läuft.. 
Ich hab da nicht so nen turn drauf min. 60€ auszugeben und dann erst mal rumdoktoren, wie ich das Spiel am besten spielen kann.


----------



## WoNkA253 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



Shortgamer schrieb:


> Viele schreiben hier von Problemlos, oder Top Spiel.
> Dabei schreiben sie im selben Post, welche Einschränkungen sie in Kauf nehmen, und welche Probleme aktuell noch auftreten.
> 
> Also als Problemlos oder Top Spiel würde ich das nicht bezeichnen, wenn 'handelsübliche' Einstellungen nicht angenommen bzw verarbeitet werden, oder das Spiel das ausführen verweigert. ^^
> ...



So geht's mir im Moment leider auch.....
Habe mich eig auf Horizon gefreut nach dem Apex schon sehr sehr gut auf meinem System lieft aber nachdem ich das hier alles lese warte ich doch lieber noch ein bisschen mit dem Kauf


----------



## MrSonii (27. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



Shortgamer schrieb:


> Viele schreiben hier von Problemlos, oder Top Spiel.
> Dabei schreiben sie im selben Post, welche Einschränkungen sie in Kauf nehmen, und welche Probleme aktuell noch auftreten.
> 
> Also als Problemlos oder Top Spiel würde ich das nicht bezeichnen, wenn 'handelsübliche' Einstellungen nicht angenommen bzw verarbeitet werden, oder das Spiel das ausführen verweigert. ^^
> ...



Falls du mit Einschränkungen die Grafikeinstellungen meinst, wozu sind denn sonst die Regler da?
Ich hab nunmal ne ältere Grafikkarte und bin zufrieden, dass es so läuft wie es läuft BEI MIR und ich nicht alle von den 1000 bekannten Fehlern erlebe, sondern evtl. mal ein Absturz und danach kann ich weiterspielen.
Natürlich hätte ich auch gerne gar keine Probleme, aber es ist immer noch besser als gar kein Forza auf dem PC.

Andere "Einschränkungen" hab ich nicht erlebt und das Spiel macht mir echt Spaß, mehr wollte ich gar nicht mitteilen.
Achja von wegen rumdoktoren, man muss nun mal am PC seine Einstellungen finden, das ist bei JEDEM Spiel so.
Ich dachte es ist auch mal schön zu hören, wenn es dann doch ganz gut läuft, auch der Download aus dem Store klappte bei mir problemlos.


----------



## Tomek92 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



ak1504 schrieb:


> Wo klingt der M4 bitte wie ein R34 oder ne Silvia ingame ??
> 
> Schau mal lieber nach ob die original Motoren haben...



Leider wahr  Hörs dir mal an. Oh und der Brz oder der GT86 hat auch den Sound.


----------



## Shortgamer (27. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



WoNkA253 schrieb:


> So geht's mir im Moment leider auch.....
> Habe mich eig auf Horizon gefreut nach dem Apex schon sehr sehr gut auf meinem System lieft aber nachdem ich das hier alles lese warte ich doch lieber noch ein bisschen mit dem Kauf


Ich auch, möchte mir auch ein G27 zulegen. Aber da fängt es dann ja auch schon an: Schwarz auf Weiß wird es unterstützt. In der Praxis leider nicht. 



MrSonii schrieb:


> Falls du mit Einschränkungen die Grafikeinstellungen meinst, wozu sind denn sonst die Regler da?
> Ich hab nunmal ne ältere Grafikkarte und bin zufrieden, dass es so läuft wie es läuft BEI MIR und ich nicht alle von den 1000 bekannten Fehlern erlebe, sondern evtl. mal ein Absturz und danach kann ich weiterspielen.
> Natürlich hätte ich auch gerne gar keine Probleme, aber es ist immer noch besser als gar kein Forza auf dem PC.
> 
> ...


Schön wenn es bei dir läuft. 
Trotzdem läuft es bei einem großen Teil der Spieler nur mit Einschränkungen. So wird ja hier seid 20 Seiten darüber geschrieben über die "Ja, läuft, aber..."
Was bringen mir die Regler, wenn meine GPU/CPU grundsätzlich mehr leisten kann, aber das Game nicht mehr hergibt, weil dann Glitches/Bugs/Abstürze auftreten. 
Vgl. offizielle Anforderungen und Praxis Berichte.

Wenn du einen Porsche hast und willst Vollgas geben, aber die Strecke gibt dir nur 70kmh vor, weil so viele Schlaglöcher und Kurven auf der Strecke sind. 
Dann lass ichs doch gleich bleiben als mit 70kmh rum zu gurken.
Der nächste mit seinem Corsa hat damit keine Probleme, da 70kmh schon fast Höchstgeschwindigkeit ist.
Ziemlich fremd, aber trifft mit einem Fünkchen Fantasie durchaus zu.


----------



## MrSonii (27. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Deswegen hab ich mich ja bemüht immer "bei mir" und "meine Erfahrung" etc. dazuzuschreiben.
Ich weiß natürlich, dass das höchst subjektiv ist und ich heiße auch nun wirklich nicht gut, was Microsoft da teilweise abzieht, 
mein Post handelt aber rein von meiner Performance Erfahrung, so wie viele hier auch von ihrer eher schlechten Performance Erfahrung berichten.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Hat jemand eine 980 und kann was zur Performance sagen? Angeblich laufen ältere Kartengenerationen nicht rund. 

Und kann jemand 21:9 testen?


----------



## Opportunist88 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Ich habe meine Abstürze im griff. Die Grafiktreiber waren auf meinem System voller Kohl. Hab sie mit DDU entfernt und 372.90 neu geladen und jetzt stürtzt es nicht mehr ab. Ich vermute mal die meisten anderen haben auch verkorkte Treiber. Es läuft, naja, nicht wie Butter bei 60 aber welches OpenWorld Spiel tut das schon, und dieses sieht viel besser aus als alle anderen (auf Mittelgrafik). Und nachdem VIP aussortiert wurde (woran der Windows Store schuld war und nicht Playground oder Turn10) sind für mich eigntlich alle Probleme weg. Mehr FPS wäre fantastisch aber wenigstens weiß ich das wenn ich in ein paar Jahren eine neue GeForce kriege dann werde ich ein noch hübscheres Spiel erleben. Sonnst ist jetzt eigentlich alles Erste Klasse/ besser als irgendwas anderes.

Und G27 verbesserungen sind im Plan für den ersten Patch. Wird also nicht ignoriert.


----------



## Shortgamer (27. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



MrSonii schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich mich ja bemüht immer "bei mir" und "meine Erfahrung" etc. dazuzuschreiben.
> Ich weiß natürlich, dass das höchst subjektiv ist und ich heiße auch nun wirklich nicht gut, was Microsoft da teilweise abzieht,
> mein Post handelt aber rein von meiner Performance Erfahrung, so wie viele hier auch von ihrer eher schlechten Performance Erfahrung berichten.


Is ja kein Problem, die Frage am Anfang hat auch nur  meine Aufmerksamkeit bekommen.


----------



## Healrox (27. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Hier scheinen specs echt gefragt zu sein. Werd nachher mal ein paar Screenshots machen und hier Posten.
Grob kann ich aber sagen das, wenn ich einen Drop habe dann nicht weil die GPU am Anschlag ist. Entweder ist mein i5 der Flaschenhals (kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, die Kerne laufen laut Afterburner nicht auf Anschlag - Forza skaliert übrigens ausgezeichnet auf 4 Kerne. Total War bekommt das immer noch nicht hin), oder meine 8Gig RAM reichen nicht, wobei die nicht ausgereizt werden (bei 6,5 bleibt die Nadel stehen).


----------



## Opportunist88 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



Healrox schrieb:


> Hier scheinen specs echt gefragt zu sein. Werd nachher mal ein paar Screenshots machen und hier Posten.
> Grob kann ich aber sagen das, wenn ich einen Drop habe dann nicht weil die GPU am Anschlag ist. Entweder ist mein i5 der Flaschenhals (kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, die Kerne laufen laut Afterburner nicht auf Anschlag - Forza skaliert übrigens ausgezeichnet auf 4 Kerne. Total War bekommt das immer noch nicht hin), oder meine 8Gig RAM reichen nicht, wobei die nicht ausgereizt werden (bei 6,5 bleibt die Nadel stehen).



8GB reichen nicht. Habe 16 und 3 werden eh von Windows gebraucht und wenn Forza läuft dann werden 10-11GB Gebrauch angezeigt. 
Mann wird übrigens fast nie die vollen 8 in gebrauch sehen denn Windows weigert sich eigentlich immer um den letzten GB herzugeben. Wenn ich zurückdenke dann ist 6.5 eigentlich 8GB die zu max gebraucht werden.


----------



## Healrox (27. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



Opportunist88 schrieb:


> 8GB reichen nicht. Habe 16 und 3 werden eh von Windows gebraucht und wenn Forza läuft dann werden 10-11GB Gebrauch angezeigt.
> Mann wird übrigens fast nie die vollen 8 in gebrauch sehen denn Windows weigert sich eigentlich immer um den letzten GB herzugeben.


Ja, das habe ich auch vermutet. Ein upgrade wäre ja bezahlbar... Nur habe ich da üüüüüberhaupt keine Lust drauf. Hab ein Micro-ATX Board und die CPU wird semipassiv von nem Macho gekühlt. Also ist der Kühler knapp halb so groß wie das Board, sprich wenn ich den Arbeitsspeicher tauschen will, muss der Kühler runter.
Hab ich sowas von keinen Bock drauf!

Abgesehen davon sehe ich die Drops nur am count. Subjektiv ruckelt da nicht wirklich was.


----------



## ak1504 (27. September 2016)

Shortgamer schrieb:


> Ich auch, möchte mir auch ein G27 zulegen.



Was willst mit so einem alten Ding ? Und dazu noch die berühmte Schrott Logitech Software... Da muss man schon ziemlich schmerzfrei und bastelfreudig sein lol



Tomek92 schrieb:


> Leider wahr  Hörs dir mal an. Oh und der Brz oder der GT86 hat auch den Sound.




Dann mach nen Thread auf im offiziellen Forum wenn Fehler gefunden hast... GT-R R34 hat tatsächlich den M4 Sound aber die Silvia S15 nicht... Brz und GT86 teilen sich laut Wikipedia den selben Motor...


----------



## Desrupt0r (27. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



ak1504 schrieb:


> Dann mach nen Thread auf im offiziellen Forum wenn Fehler gefunden hast... GT-R R34 hat tatsächlich den M4 Sound aber die Silvia S15 nicht... Brz und GT86 teilen sich laut Wikipedia den selben Motor...



Welches Lenkrad kannst du empfehlen? Budget soll Preis/Leistungs-technisch einfach in Ordnung sein, wäre gut wenn du mir eine Empfehlung geben könntest!


----------



## Opportunist88 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Welches Lenkrad kannst du empfehlen? Budget soll Preis/Leistungs-technisch einfach in Ordnung sein, wäre gut wenn du mir eine Empfehlung geben könntest!



Er wird Fanatec CSR sagen


----------



## ak1504 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Lol warum sollte ich das tun ? 1. gibts das nicht mehr und 2. gibts schon neuere Technik...

Ich würde zum TX oder T300 von Thrustmaster greifen da aktuelle Technik und Preis stimmt auch... Dazu noch für 99 Taler die besseren Pedale und fertig


----------



## Mischk@ (27. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Ich brauche eure Hilfe.
Das Spiel startet nicht.

Es kommt das Intro video und dann geht das Spiel einfach aus. ( Bild )
Grafikkarten Treiber ist neu ( GTX 1070 )

Windows Updates sollten alle vorhanden sein.

Jemand ne Idee ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galford (27. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Weil es Vergleiche zwischen PC und Konsole nie genug geben kann:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SzDJHRUq-Hg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



@Mischk
Wenn keiner hier eine Lösung kennt, schau mal im offiziellen Forum nach, da hatte ich letzten Freitag gesehen, dass einige dieses Problem hatten bzw. ein ähnliches.
Crashing on playground games logo, no error messages, no crash logs. - Forza Horizon 3 Support -- PC - Forza Motorsport Forums

(Falls du Avast Antivirus hast, musst du es wohl de-installieren)


----------



## Ebrithil (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Gibts eigentlich schon einen PCGH Club?


----------



## Opportunist88 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



Mischk@ schrieb:


> Ich brauche eure Hilfe.
> Das Spiel startet nicht.
> 
> Es kommt das Intro video und dann geht das Spiel einfach aus. ( Bild )
> ...



Versuchs mal mit 372.70. Du wirst eine Fehlermeldung am Anfang kriegen die du ignorieren kannst aber danach sollten eigentlich alle Abstürze weg sein.

So war es bei mir bis ich DDU gebraucht habe um all den alten Treibermüll zu entfernen damit ich 372.90 richtig installieren konnte. (Obwohl mein Abstürze eigentlich immer erst kamen nachdem ich geladen hatte und dann fahren wollte oder nach etwa 40 sekunden fahren).
Besser läuft das Spiel zwar nicht mit dem GameReady 372.90 Treiber.


----------



## amer_der_erste (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Sieht hier aus als ob das ein Sammelthread wäre 

Habe vor mir das Game zu kaufen.
Kann mir wer sagen ob das Game am PC oder der One besser läuft?
Wie _gut_ funktioniert Crossplay?

merci ..


----------



## arcDaniel (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Auf der X1 läuft es super und auf dem PC, hängt es stark von der Config und den Einstellungen ab. Ich grossen und ganzen läuft die PC Version aber sehr rund (jedenfalls im Vergleich, mit dem was uns/den PC-Gamern in letzter Zeit so zugemutet wurde/wird)


----------



## Opportunist88 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Aber es macht eh keinen Unterschied denn kaufst du es auf dem Einen hast du es auf dem Anderen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



Opportunist88 schrieb:


> Aber es macht eh keinen Unterschied denn kaufst du es auf dem Einen hast du es auf dem Anderen.



Da hast du Recht.
Da ich aber Win7 benutze, wird es nix mit am PC zocken


----------



## Pladdaah (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Zur Leistung: 

bei mir läuft das spiel mehr als rund auf "high" ohne MSAA aber mit FXAA (mehr hab ich noch nicht getestet  )
RX480/i5 4670k @4,2

Probleme hab ich im Upgrademenu: Dort ruckelt es extrem - z.B. wenn ich Felgen durchschauen will. 
Dachte mir es liegt an der alten HDD - habs mal deinstalliert und auf die SSD geschoben(der Download ging fix - ne knappe Stunde). 
teste das heute Abend noch.  

Hat wer sonst Ã¤hnliche Probleme? 
EDIT: hab da noch was zum Thema passendes gefunden: Forza Horizon 3: Performance- und Mod-Probleme durch neues DRM?

Gruß,
Plad


----------



## LiFaD1203 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



Pladdaah schrieb:


> Probleme hab ich im Upgrademenu: Dort ruckelt es extrem - z.B. wenn ich Felgen durchschauen will.



Das ist bei mir auch so. In dem Menü springt meine GPU ständig zwischen Idle und Boost-Takt.


----------



## Pladdaah (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



LiFaD1203 schrieb:


> Das ist bei mir auch so. In dem Menü springt meine GPU ständig zwischen Idle und Boost-Takt.


Danke für den Hinweis,  werde ich mir noch anschauen 

Gesendet von meinem JY-G4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrSonii (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Bei mir stürzt es auch relativ oft im Upgrade Menü mittlerweile ab. Egal ob bei den Einzelteilen oder beim Schnellupgrade :/


----------



## Tomek92 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Weiß jemand warum man den Controller nicht individuell belegen kann ? So viele Tasten gibts doch da garnicht wie Forza mich haben lassen will


----------



## Ion (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Es scheint ja noch einige Probleme mit der PC Version zu geben 
Meint ihr, die lösen sich noch zur nächsten Woche hin? Wollte mir das Spiel dann eigentlich gönnen ..

Und wie ist das eigentlich mit der Xbone Version? Bekommt man beim Kauf nicht beide Keys, und könnte dann quasi den Key welchen man nicht braucht verkaufen?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Nein du kannst einfach nur mit deiner Lizenz auf PC und Xbox spielen. Verkaufen lässt sich da garnichts. 

Und zum Thema Patches... absolut keine Ahnung was man von M$ und Turn10 da erwarten kann.


----------



## Ebrithil (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



Ion schrieb:


> Und wie ist das eigentlich mit der Xbone Version? Bekommt man beim Kauf nicht beide Keys, und könnte dann quasi den Key welchen man nicht braucht verkaufen?


Du bekommst garkeinen Key, das Spiel wird einfach in deinem MS Account freigeschaltet (Wie bei Steam etc auch). Und der Account gilt ja auch für die Xbox von daher kriegt man da auch keinen extra Key für die jeweils andere Version.


----------



## Opportunist88 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Patches... absolut keine Ahnung was man von M$ und Turn10 da erwarten kann.



Also eigentlich ist das Spiel ja erst seit Gestern raus. Bischen früh sich schon über Patches zu wundern. Da ist ein Sammelthread auf dem Forzamotorsport Forum wo sie eine Liste haben von Problemen die sie mit Patches lösen wollen, gerade für PC aber auch eine kleinere für XOne.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Mein Download läuft. 

Nur noch acht Stunden.


----------



## Pladdaah (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Mein Download läuft.
> 
> Nur noch acht Stunden.


Mein Beileid  
Haste ne 64k Leitung?  

Gesendet von meinem JY-G4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mrmurphy007 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

16000er...Da dauern fast 50GB etwas.


----------



## JobCenter (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

So, nach mehreren Tests kann ich sagen das es mit diesen Einstellungen am Besten läuft

Vollbild natürlich=An, habe es nur für den Screenshot auf Fenstermodus. So gut wie keine Laggs und Ruckler mehr.


----------



## Pladdaah (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



JobCenter schrieb:


> So, nach mehreren Tests kann ich sagen das es mit diesen Einstellungen am Besten läuft
> 
> Vollbild natürlich=An, habe es nur für den Screenshot auf Fenstermodus. So gut wie keine Laggs und Ruckler mehr.


Du hast die dynamische Optimierung an,  da kann keiner wissen,  was forza dann unter "erweitert"  einstellt 




Gesendet von meinem JY-G4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JobCenter (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Es sieht jedenfalls nicht schlechter aus als wenn ich das selber alles auf Hoch Einstelle, aber die laggs/ruckler sind so auf jedenfall so gut wie weg.


----------



## Opportunist88 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



JobCenter schrieb:


> Es sieht jedenfalls nicht schlechter aus als wenn ich das selber alles auf Hoch Einstelle, aber die laggs/ruckler sind so auf jedenfall so gut wie weg.



Weil Forza dynamisch dies oder das runterwechselt und dann wieder hoch wenn du in einem ruhigeren Teil der Welt bist...+ du hast eine 1070 die eigentlich gar keine laggs/ruckler sehen sollte. + du hast Vsync an was bedeutet das du immer entweder auf 60 oder 30 FPS läufst (der Counter lügt immer wenn VSync an ist)

Also Anderen hilft das nicht gerade...


----------



## JobCenter (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Wenn ich Dynamisch Optimierung deaktiviere und ich selber alles auf Hoch stelle und MSAA=Aus, dann laggt das Spiel wie Hölle und ist nicht Spielbar. 

Wenn ich zusätzlich Vsync ausschalte, dann ist das nicht mehr so schlimm aber noch vorhanden. Einzig die Dynamische Optimierung = Hoch läßt das Ruckeln fast ganz verschwinden ohne das es schlechter ausschaut mit konstanten 60 FPS. Und ich merke wenn ein Game keine 60 FPS hat, bin da sehr empfindlich.

Ob das nun anderen hilft weiß ich nicht, mir hat es geholfen.


----------



## aloha84 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



Opportunist88 schrieb:


> Weil Forza dynamisch dies oder das runterwechselt und dann wieder hoch wenn du in einem ruhigeren Teil der Welt bist...+ du hast eine 1070 die eigentlich gar keine laggs/ruckler sehen sollte. + du hast Vsync an was bedeutet das du immer entweder auf 60 oder 30 FPS läufst (der Counter lügt immer wenn VSync an ist)
> 
> Also Anderen hilft das nicht gerade...



Bei Vsync aus passiert in Forza 3 das gleiche/ähnliche (es hakt), da vsync per se momentan nicht (komplett) abstellbar ist.

--> auf schwächeren Karten hilft es einzig und allein momentan das fps-limit auf 30 zu stellen --> damit sind die fps Schwankungen weg.

Forza Horizon im Benchmark - ComputerBase


> Wer das Verhalten nicht möchte, kann die vertikale Synchronisation abschalten. Allerdings verhält sich Forza Horizon 3 dann nicht wie ein normales Spiel, sondern eben wie ein UWP-Titel: Ohne VSync verhindert UWP weiterhin, dass Bilder zerrissen werden und das klassische Tearing aufweisen. Es findet also immer noch eine Synchronisation zwischen Monitor und Grafikkarte statt. Das ist grundsätzlich positiv, führt aber weiterhin dazu, dass ein hakiges Spielgefühl zum Dauerzustand wird. Das betrifft sowohl FPS unter als auch über 60 FPS. Das Haken fällt bei hohen Frameraten weniger auf, ist aber dennoch da. Während deaktiviertes VSync in Quantum Break aufgrund der langsamen Art des Spielens nur ein kleines Problem ist, ist die Funktion in Forza Horizon 3 keine Option.


----------



## Opportunist88 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



JobCenter schrieb:


> Wenn ich Dynamisch Optimierung deaktiviere und ich selber alles auf Hoch stelle und MSAA=Aus, dann laggt das Spiel wie Hölle und ist nicht Spielbar.



Genau das zeigt das du dynmaisch dauernd hier oder da auf Mittel oder sogar Niedrig gesetzt wirst. Also von wegen Hoch.


----------



## JobCenter (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Bei Vsync aus passiert in Forza 3 das gleiche/ähnliche (es hakt), da vsync per se momentan nicht (komplett) abstellbar ist.



Also wenn ich Vsync abstelle habe ich FPS zwischen 55-112 bei einem 100Hz-TV. Auch Vsync per Treiber wird komplett ignoriert. Auch MSI AB und Framrate Limit=60 in RivaTuner StatisticServer interessiert FH3 nicht...immer FPS zwischen 55-112 bei InGame Vsync=Aus

@Opportunist88

Und was wills du jetzt von mir? Das Preset ist auf Hoch. Wenn jetzt das Game dynamisch niedrigere Einstellungen wählt, je nach Scene/Ort, kann ich doch nichts dafür. Es sieht Optisch nicht schlechter aus als wenn ich selber alles auf Hoch stelle.

Das kannst du mir nun glauben oder nicht. Ich habe jedenfalls das Game und sehe es selbst vor mir.

Man will hier nur Helfen und Tipps geben für Leute die das Spiel besitzen, wird aber doof angemacht von Leuten die offenbar nur gegen FH3/Microsoft/UWP haten wollen.


----------



## Opportunist88 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Bei Vsync aus passiert in Forza 3 das gleiche/ähnliche (es hakt), da vsync per se momentan nicht (komplett) abstellbar ist.
> 
> --> auf schwächeren Karten hilft es einzig und allein momentan das fps-limit auf 30 zu stellen --> damit sind die fps Schwankungen weg.
> 
> Forza Horizon im Benchmark - ComputerBase



oh? Ich erlebe aber zerissene Bilder/Tearing also ist mir sowas garnicht aufgefallen. Wenigstens wenn Framrate-Smoothing auch Aus ist (was einen VSync ähnlichen Effekt hat).


----------



## Opportunist88 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



JobCenter schrieb:


> @Opportunist88
> 
> Und was wills du jetzt von mir? Das Preset ist auf Hoch. Wenn jetzt das Game dynamisch niedrigere Einstellungen wählt, je nach Scene/Ort, kann ich doch nichts dafür. Es sieht Optisch nicht schlechter aus als wenn ich selber alles auf Hoch stelle.
> 
> ...



Erstens habe ich nix gegen FH3/MS/Turn10/Playground/UWP. Könnte natürlich schöner seine, könnte aber auch so viel schlechter sein.

Zweitens ist für mich ein hilfreicher Tipp das dies hoch, das runter, die Einstellung mittel sein soll usw. Oder vielliecht welche der erweiterten Einstellungen scheinen FPS am meisten zu mindern und welche kaum was aus macht. . "Lass das Spiel machen was es will" ist nicht gerade ein sehr belobungswerter Tipp nach "mehreren Tests" und braucht erst richtig nicht einen Screenshot.


Hättest einfach sagen können das man auf 60 schalten sollte und die Finger von allem anderen lassen sollte da das Spiel so startet aber mit 30 und Bewegungschärfe auf An. Oder hast du auch die 1070 von Ultra auf Hoch runtergeschraubt?


----------



## JobCenter (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



Opportunist88 schrieb:


> Zweitens ist für mich ein hilfreicher Tipp das dies hoch, das runter, die Einstellung mittel sein soll usw. . "Lass das Spiel machen was es will" ist nicht gerade ein sehr belobungswerter Tipp...



Ich habe alle Einstellungen durchprobiert, und nicht eine kommt einem guten Spielerlebniss mit 60FPS ran, wie die die ich mit dem dMn. unnötigen Screenshot (ist übrigens einfacher/schneller gemacht, als wenn ich alles Schreiben muß)  gepostet habe. Und nur weil ich jetzt nicht alles selber Einstelle und es dem Spiel überlasse ist es ein schlechter Tipp bzw. ist dMn. gar keiner.

Du gibts/hast lieber Tipps, die das Spielerlebnis für 60FPS bei FH3 nur schlechter machen? Die beste Einstellung ist Momentan nunmal diese wenn man keine laggs und ruckler@60FPS haben möchte.. 
Da wird sich aber hoffentlich noch mit Patches einiges ändern, das man dann auch über die anderen Einstellungen/Optionen reden kann. Denn diese ganzen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten sind derzeit Sinnlos, so wie uns Microsoft FH3 jetzt vorgesetzt hat.

Es sei denn man spielt gerne mit 30FPS, dann ist alles supi. Aber ich will/möchte 60FPS

Außerdem wollte ich hier auch keinen Lob dafür ernten, aber genausowenig muß ich mich doof anlabern lassen. Für dich ist der Tipp Sinnlos, schon verstanden, aber für andere vllt. nicht.


----------



## onlygaming (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



Pladdaah schrieb:


> Zur Leistung:
> 
> bei mir läuft das spiel mehr als rund auf "high" ohne MSAA aber mit FXAA (mehr hab ich noch nicht getestet  )
> RX480/i5 4670k @4,2
> ...



Bei mir bleibt das Bild immer hängen, wenn ich z.b den Motor "Upgrade" Dann droppt es auf 1 FPS und dann geht es wieder hoch auf 30 (FPS Lock)
Da dies echt bei jedem Teil so ist, halte ich mich nicht gerne dort auf


----------



## Opportunist88 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



JobCenter schrieb:


> Ich habe alle Einstellungen durchprobiert, und nicht eine kommt einem guten Spielerlebniss mit 60FPS ran, wie die die ich mit dem dMn. unnötigen Screenshot gepostet habe. Und nur weil ich jetzt nicht alles selber Einstelle und es dem Spiel überlasse ist es ein schlechter Tipp bzw. ist dMn. gar keiner.
> 
> Du gibts/hast lieber Tipps, die das Spielerlebnis für 60FPS bei FH3 nur schlechter machen? Die beste Einstellung ist Momentan nunmal diese wenn man keine laggs und ruckler@60FPS haben möchte..
> Da wird sich aber hoffentlich noch mit Patches einiges ändern, das man dann auch über die anderen Einstellungen/Optionen reden kann. Denn diese ganzen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten sind derzeit Sinnlos, so wie uns Microsoft FH3 jetzt vorgesetzt hat.
> ...



Das ist alles schön und gut aber für eine 1070. Wenn man was anderes hat (780, 980 oder sogar was Rotes) dann is "Hoch" aber nicht die Antwort, sondern Dynamische Optimierung lassen auf wasimmer das Spiel gewählt hat, oder sogar einen Rang runter.

Die richtige Antwort lautet dann nochimmer das man die Finger davon lassen soll, besser läufts nämlich nicht. Nur fummeln wenn man optisch mehr will und bereit ist die FPS hin zu blättern und sobei näher an 30 kommt als 60.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



Pladdaah schrieb:


> Mein Beileid
> Haste ne 64k Leitung?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem JY-G4 mit Tapatalk


LOL mit 64kbit/s würde es 1864 Stunden dauern (also fast 78 Tage ). Sagt zumindest dieser Rechner 
Downloadzeit Rechner - berechnen download Zeit


----------



## Pladdaah (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> LOL mit 64kbit/s würde es 1864 Stunden dauern (also fast 78 Tage ). Sagt zumindest dieser Rechner
> Downloadzeit Rechner - berechnen download Zeit


Schon klar,  stell dir mal vor er kommt vom Arbeit heim freut sich aufs Zocken und muss n Patch mit x GB runterladen [emoji38]


----------



## Opportunist88 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



Pladdaah schrieb:


> Schon klar,  stell dir mal vor er kommt vom Arbeit heim freut sich aufs Zocken und muss n Patch mit x GB runterladen [emoji38]



MKX 1GB "Preload" (dann 35GB Download) mit 4MBit hat Spaß gemacht...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



Pladdaah schrieb:


> Schon klar,  stell dir mal vor er kommt vom Arbeit heim freut sich aufs Zocken und muss n Patch mit x GB runterladen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hatte meinen PC auch 2 Tage an um das Ding zu laden. War um 0:30 Uhr daheim und fing mit dem Download so gegen 1 Uhr dann an, eigentlich hätte der wenn ich so gegen 11 Uhr aufstehe (hatte letzte Woche Spätschicht, 14:55 - 0 Uhr) fertig sein. Tja da hatte ich "schon" 15 GB. Also PC angelassen, dann später in die Arbeit, nach der Arbeit war der DL fertig. 
Genug Bandbreite ist leider auch nicht immer ein Garant für schnelle Downloads. Habe ja meist so 20 Mbit, und das hätten ja so rund 6 Stunden bedeutet... Da war entweder was am Server und oder an meiner Verbindung. 
Also ich kenne lange Downloads nur zu gut. Das wird aber nächstes Jahr dann endlich besser, FTTH 100 Mbit


----------



## Pladdaah (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Ich bräuchte ein paar mates : addet mich einfach   pladdaah 

Gruß, 
Plad 

Gesendet von meinem JY-G4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blackvoodoo (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



Pladdaah schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte ein paar mates : addet mich einfach   pladdaah
> 
> Gruß,
> Plad
> ...


Schon passiert. Blackvoodoo35 bei Xbox Live.


----------



## MrSonii (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Gibts eigentlich schon nen PCGH Club? 
Bin noch Club-los.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Hardwareluxx hat einen Club. Nehmen auch so viel ich weis jeden.


----------



## Isrian (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Sieht hier aus als ob das ein Sammelthread wäre



Ja, den vermiss ich auch.



Ebrithil schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich schon einen PCGH Club?





MrSonii schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich schon nen PCGH Club?
> Bin noch Club-los.



Könnte ja mal wer erstellen, wär dann auch dabei.


Edit: Bei mir wurden jetzt die Kolonnen als "Feature" eingeführt. Mir fahren die ganze Zeit 3 KI Spinner nach und rammen mich bei jeder Gelegenheit, wenn ich bei nen Fertigkeits-Song Punkte sammeln will, oder ne Driftzone machen will. Sowas von nervig. Welcher Vollidiot programmiert sowas? Kann man die auch wieder los werden?


----------



## onlygaming (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Zu den Kolonnen, Bei Start im Ersten Fenster (ganz links) Auf der Rechten Seite müsste Kolonne auflösen stehen.

Ich ich als TE eigentlich den Thread umbennen? Z.b In Forza Horizon 3 Sammelthread?


----------



## Opportunist88 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



Isrian schrieb:


> Edit: Bei mir wurden jetzt die Kolonnen als "Feature" eingeführt. Mir fahren die ganze Zeit 3 KI Spinner nach und rammen mich bei jeder Gelegenheit, wenn ich bei nen Fertigkeits-Song Punkte sammeln will, oder ne Driftzone machen will. Sowas von nervig. Welcher Vollidiot programmiert sowas? Kann man die auch wieder los werden?



Könnte sein das sie Normal Steuerung gebrauchen. Dann klemmen bei jeder Kurwe die Räder und man rutscht geradeaus nach vorne. Hab erst jetzt bischen gefummelt und Steuerung auf Simulation gestellt und jetzt bin ich nicht mehr bei jeder Kurwe in der Wand und fahr nicht mehr durch werimmer gerade da war.


----------



## amer_der_erste (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*

Kann mir jemand sagen kann ich am PC zocken auch wenn ich mir eine retail Version für die Xbox One kaufe?


----------



## Ebrithil (28. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



onlygaming schrieb:


> Zu den Kolonnen, Bei Start im Ersten Fenster (ganz links) Auf der Rechten Seite müsste Kolonne auflösen stehen.
> 
> Ich ich als TE eigentlich den Thread umbennen? Z.b In Forza Horizon 3 Sammelthread?


Ja kannst du, im ersten Beitrag bearbeiten und dann auf erweitert, dann kannst du den Titel ändern.


----------



## Ebrithil (29. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen kann ich am PC zocken auch wenn ich mir eine retail Version für die Xbox One kaufe?


Nein, geht nur bei Digitalkauf.


----------



## onlygaming (29. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



Ebrithil schrieb:


> Ja kannst du, im ersten Beitrag bearbeiten und dann auf erweitert, dann kannst du den Titel ändern.



Vielen Dank  Hab ich jetzt mal gemacht.


----------



## Isrian (29. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



onlygaming schrieb:


> Zu den Kolonnen, Bei Start im Ersten Fenster (ganz links) Auf der Rechten Seite müsste Kolonne auflösen stehen.



Okay, muss ich mal schauen, wenn sie das nächste mal da sind. Ich hatte einfach ein xbeliebiges Rennen gestartet und wieder verlassen, das hat sie auch verscheucht.



Opportunist88 schrieb:


> Könnte sein das sie Normal Steuerung gebrauchen. Dann klemmen bei jeder Kurwe die Räder und man rutscht geradeaus nach vorne. Hab erst jetzt bischen gefummelt und Steuerung auf Simulation gestellt und jetzt bin ich nicht mehr bei jeder Kurwe in der Wand und fahr nicht mehr durch werimmer gerade da war.



Naja, das sie ständig in mich reingerauscht sind, lag eher daran, das ich mit nen Ariel Nomad durchs Gelände gedonnert bin, der zwar 'nen Allrad Antrieb und nen Turbo, sowie sonstige Handlingverbesserungen bekommen hat, aber sonst keine weiteren Leistungsupgrades. Die Kolonne hingegen bestand aus einen Countach, Diablo und F50, wohl noch vom letzten Rennen...


----------



## Opportunist88 (29. September 2016)

Werde wohl erst mal ein paar Tage/Wochen nicht mehr spielen können. Kann nicht mehr in Windows rein nach einem totalen Systemabsturz beim spielen und vermute die 780 ist Schuld dran. Hatte noch nicht Zeit um zu testen ob ich wieder rein kann mit dem IGP aber es sieht nicht gut aus da Windows Restore und Startup-Repair beide versagt haben.


----------



## ak1504 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



MrSonii schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich schon nen PCGH Club?
> Bin noch Club-los.




Ich bin XboxFront... Bei Horizon 2 schon Weltrangliste Platz 1 gehabt mit der deutschen Community und vielleicht klappts wieder... Mit nur ner handvoll Leuten klappt sowas nicht...


----------



## Ebrithil (29. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



ak1504 schrieb:


> Ich bin XboxFront... Bei Horizon 2 schon Weltrangliste Platz 1 gehabt mit der deutschen Community und vielleicht klappts wieder... Mit nur ner handvoll Leuten klappt sowas nicht...


Kannst du ja machen, mir gehts eher darum n paar Leute zu haben mit denen man mal ne Runde zocken kann und die man eventuell aus dem Forum schon kennt. Rennspiele (insbesondere Arcade Racer) sind für mich einfach keine Spiele die kompetitiv spielen will.


----------



## Galford (29. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



ak1504 schrieb:


> Ich bin XboxFront... Bei Horizon 2 schon Weltrangliste Platz 1 gehabt mit der deutschen Community und vielleicht klappts wieder... Mit nur ner handvoll Leuten klappt sowas nicht...



Und wie viele Leute sind das so ungefähr? Nehmen die auch PCler? Muss man online fahren oder sind die auch schon zufrieden wenn die z.B. meinen Drivetar rekrutieren können? Und was bringt einem ein hoher Weltranglistenplatz?


----------



## amer_der_erste (29. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



Ebrithil schrieb:


> Nein, geht nur bei Digitalkauf.



Okay, danke.
Hätte mir beinahe die retail Version für die Xbox One gekauft.
Wenn ich richtig verstanden habe, kann ich im MS Store am PC oder auf der Xbox One das Game kaufen & kann es dann *auf beiden* Plattformen zocken?
Wenn ich aber die retail Xbox One Version kaufe, kann ich *nur* auf der Xbox One zocken?


----------



## Ebrithil (29. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig verstanden habe, kann ich im MS Store am PC oder auf der Xbox One das Game kaufen & kann es dann *auf beiden* Plattformen zocken?
> Wenn ich aber die retail Xbox One Version kaufe, kann ich *nur* auf der Xbox One zocken?


Korrekt


----------



## ak1504 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 PC Frage*



Galford schrieb:


> Und wie viele Leute sind das so ungefähr? Nehmen die auch PCler? Muss man online fahren oder sind die auch schon zufrieden wenn die z.B. meinen Drivetar rekrutieren können? Und was bringt einem ein hoher Weltranglistenplatz?
> Im Moment bin ich bei GamersGlobal [GG1], aber da sind nur ca. 11 Leute.




Dienstag waren es um die 400 glaube...

Infos: XBFR@FH3 - Club, Infos, Orga & News  - Forza Horizon - FRONT Foren Gaming Community

Jede Woche werden inaktive Fahrer entfernt vor allem wenn er wieder mit 1000 Leute komplett voll ist... Wiedereintritt aber jederzeit möglich...


----------



## Galford (29. September 2016)

Vielleicht versuche ich dann nächste Woche / Ende dieser Woche zu wechseln. Oder kann ich meine bisherigen Punkte aus einer laufenden Woche übernehmen?


----------



## Boarder1312 (29. September 2016)

Hat jemand schon mal Crossplay versucht?
Also Pcler mit seinen Xbox- Freunden?


----------



## ak1504 (29. September 2016)

Geht problemlos 



Galford schrieb:


> Vielleicht versuche ich dann nächste Woche / Ende dieser Woche zu wechseln. Oder kann ich meine bisherigen Punkte aus einer laufenden Woche übernehmen?



Glaube man fängt dann bei 0 an wenn man wechselt...


----------



## mrmurphy007 (29. September 2016)

Endlich runtergeladen und installiert. Macht echt Laune 

Schlimm nur, dass ich wieder mehr Zeit beim Lackieren und Bekleben verbringe als auf der Strecke.

Weiß jemand, ob und wie man eigene Bilder als Aufkleber importieren kann?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (29. September 2016)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Endlich runtergeladen und installiert. Macht echt Laune
> 
> Schlimm nur, dass ich wieder mehr Zeit beim Lackieren und Bekleben verbringe als auf der Strecke.


So was mache ich gar nicht, auch tune ich meine Autos nicht. Fahre die Autos am liebsten so wie sie auch verkauft werden. 
Warum z.b. einen Golf auf das Niveau eines Ferrari bringen? Da kaufe ich mir doch lieber gleich einen Ferrari.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (29. September 2016)

Aber was ist, wenn du riesiger Golf-Fan bist?  Mir ist die Optik der Wagen, die ich fahre ungemein wichtig und dass stylen macht eine Menge Spaß.


----------



## Ebrithil (29. September 2016)

Ich war mal so frei und hab einen PCGH Club erstellt, einfach im Spiel nach PCGH Xtreme Club bzw Kürzel PCGH suchen


----------



## Blackvoodoo (29. September 2016)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Aber was ist, wenn du riesiger Golf-Fan bist?  Mir ist die Optik der Wagen, die ich fahre ungemein wichtig und dass stylen macht eine Menge Spaß.


Als riesen Golf Fan würde ich trotzdem das Auto nur im original Zustand fahren. 
Bin BMW Fan (liegt sicher daran das ich da arbeite und selber seit 15 Jahren welche fahre), mir würde es nicht im Traum einfallen die optisch, oder Leistungs technisch zu tunen. BMW hat sich doch dabei was gedacht das die so auf den Markt gekommen sind wie sie sind. 

Aber jeder hat halt andere interessen. Mir macht es mehr Spaß rumzufahren, andere die Autos zu lackieren usw.


----------



## MrSonii (29. September 2016)

Ey ich hab so Pech bei den Wheelspins, das ist nicht mehr feierlich  
Bin jetzt Level 26 und hab davon locker 15 mal unter 10.000 Credits bekommen, und insgesamt 2 Wagen.
Diese Forza Edition Autos sehe ich bisher nur vom Durchscrollen 

Weiß eigentlich jemand wie teuer die VIP Mitgliedschaft ist?
Achja und noch was, dieses "Auto aus dem Fuhrpark entfernen", ist das Verkaufen oder wird der einfach nur gelöscht?

Edit: VIP kostet 20 Euro.


----------



## Opportunist88 (29. September 2016)

Und meine 780 spielt wieder mit. Also zurück ins Spiel.


----------



## Ebrithil (29. September 2016)

MrSonii schrieb:


> Achja und noch was, dieses "Auto aus dem Fuhrpark entfernen", ist das Verkaufen oder wird der einfach nur gelöscht?


Bei Horizon 3 hab ichs noch nicht probiert, aber ich meine bei den alten Teilen wurde das einfach nur gelöscht.


----------



## Galford (29. September 2016)

Gibt es eine Limitierung wie viele Autos man besitzen kann? Ich habe nichts dergleichen gesehen, aber ich habe auch noch keinen riesigen Fuhrpark.

Und ja, Losglück hab ich auch nicht gerade. Allerdings hab ich eine 2014er BMW M4 Coupe in der Horizon Edition.


----------



## MrSonii (29. September 2016)

Ich glaub die Spins sind mit ner VIP-Mitgliedschaft geiler O.O
Hab ein paar Videos gesehen, und was die da teilweise rausholen ist krass.
Zumal das Geld ja noch alles verdoppelt wird.
Ist natürlich nur ne Theorie, logischerweise


----------



## Ebrithil (29. September 2016)

Also ich hab VIP, bin mittlerweile Stufe 18 und hatte bisher 1 Auto, zugegebenermaßen allerdings schon öfter mal 75000 Credits (x2)


----------



## dawsonX (29. September 2016)

Wie siehts aktuell mit der Performance aus? Warte noch immer auf die Demo, aber irgendwie weiß ja niemand wann die raus kommt. Ich habe nen Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, eine MSI GTX 970, 16GB Ram und würde das Game nämlich gerne auf mind. hohen Settings mit 60 FPS zocken.


----------



## Pladdaah (29. September 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da oben gibt's n paar nette  XP-Tafeln,  falls ihr das nicht wusstet - inklusive schöner Aussicht natürlich 

Und sorry für die Kartoffelkamera aka Handy ..  
Sent from my thor using Tapatalk


----------



## zockendermatze (29. September 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich Crossplay zwischen den beiden Plattformen und ist eine Communitygruppe geplant?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (29. September 2016)

zockendermatze schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich Crossplay zwischen den beiden Plattformen und ist eine Communitygruppe geplant?



Crossplay ist drin und kann man sogar Ein oder Ausschalten.


----------



## Isrian (29. September 2016)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Als riesen Golf Fan würde ich trotzdem das Auto nur im original Zustand fahren.
> Bin BMW Fan (liegt sicher daran das ich da arbeite und selber seit 15 Jahren welche fahre), mir würde es nicht im Traum einfallen die optisch, oder Leistungs technisch zu tunen. BMW hat sich doch dabei was gedacht das die so auf den Markt gekommen sind wie sie sind.
> 
> Aber jeder hat halt andere interessen. Mir macht es mehr Spaß rumzufahren, andere die Autos zu lackieren usw.



Ich fahr viele Autos auch im Serienzustand, wechsel da höchstens die Reifen, bei anderen wiederum wird Hand angelegt. Bei manchen Autos ist es zwar lustig, die bis zum maximum aufzubrezeln (der Urus z.B. mit 1500 PS), aber dann ist Handling solcher Fahrzeuge echt gruselig. Besonders, wenn's dann durch's Gemüse geht.



Ebrithil schrieb:


> Ich war mal so frei und hab einen PCGH Club erstellt, einfach im Spiel nach PCGH Xtreme Club bzw Kürzel PCGH suchen



Gleich mal beitreten.



MrSonii schrieb:


> Ey ich hab so Pech bei den Wheelspins, das ist nicht mehr feierlich
> Bin jetzt Level 26 und hab davon locker 15 mal unter 10.000 Credits bekommen, und insgesamt 2 Wagen.
> Diese Forza Edition Autos sehe ich bisher nur vom Durchscrollen
> 
> ...



Ja, Wagen wird gelöscht, habs mal mit ner 25k Krücke getestet.



MrSonii schrieb:


> Ich glaub die Spins sind mit ner VIP-Mitgliedschaft geiler O.O
> Hab ein paar Videos gesehen, und was die da teilweise rausholen ist krass.
> Zumal das Geld ja noch alles verdoppelt wird.
> Ist natürlich nur ne Theorie, logischerweise



Afaik bekommt man nur die Geldgewinne mal zwei.



zockendermatze schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich Crossplay zwischen den beiden Plattformen und ist eine Communitygruppe geplant?



Ja und ja, schau mal weiter oben in meinen Post.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (29. September 2016)

Pladdaah schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definiere da oben. Die Karte ist ja nicht sooooooooo klein.


----------



## MrSonii (29. September 2016)

Isrian schrieb:


> Afaik bekommt man nur die Geldgewinne mal zwei.



Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die sowas zugeben würden 
Aber ist wahrscheinlich nur ne subjektive Beobachtung weils bei mir so schlecht läuft.

Noch mal so ein genereller "kleiner Tipp", holt euch in den Fähigkeiten auf jeden Fall diese Premium Drivatars die dann in der Welt rumfahren, die bringen gut Geld 
(mittlerer Reiter unten links so in der Ecke).
Ich dachte erst so hmm ne keine Lust, aber die bringen zwischen 40.000 und 50.000 für mal eben ein kleines Kopf-an-Kopf Rennen.


----------



## Ebrithil (29. September 2016)

MrSonii schrieb:


> Noch mal so ein genereller "kleiner Tipp", holt euch in den Fähigkeiten auf jeden Fall diese Premium Drivatars die dann in der Welt rumfahren, die bringen gut Geld
> (mittlerer Reiter unten links so in der Ecke).
> Ich dachte erst so hmm ne keine Lust, aber die bringen zwischen 40.000 und 50.000 für mal eben ein kleines Kopf-an-Kopf Rennen.


Hab ich schon gemerkt, aber gefühlt sind die ziemlich selten. Naja man kann halt nicht alles haben


----------



## Isrian (30. September 2016)

Bin dem PCGH Club jetzt beigetreten, mein Name da ist Km3Xx.

Wenn man Glück hat und 'nen Horizon Wagen im Lotto erwischt, kann man den auch im Auktionshaus verkaufen. Generell die Fahrzeuge, die es in der Messe nicht gibt, kann man da sicher gut verhökern.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (30. September 2016)

Ich würde ja auch gerne einem Club beitreten jedoch stürzt das Spiel bei mir gefühlt nach 1-2 Stunden ab bei Freier Fahrt. Und sobald ich ein Event starte eigentlich fast immer beim Rennen, ich warte auf einen Patch und hoffe das ich in den Ferien FH3 in ruhe endlich Spielen kann.


----------



## Isrian (30. September 2016)

Abstürze hab ich auch gelegentlich. Bisher aber noch nicht während eines Rennens.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (30. September 2016)

Isrian schrieb:


> Abstürze hab ich auch gelegentlich. Bisher aber noch nicht während eines Rennens.



Bei mir schon 4-5 Mal passiert, das komische ist das passiert mir seit ich in Surfer´s Paradise bin. Jedes Rennen stürzt gefühlt ab. Ich kann jedoch außerhalb die ganzen Rennen fahren ohne Probleme. Ich glaub einfach langsam das die Stadt zu Crashes führt.  Am Anfang lief alles glatt ohne Probleme... Aber auch so gibt es öfter mal abstürze beim Freien Fahren. Auf Reddit häufen sich auch die Threads über dauerhafte Crashes und mieser Performance.


----------



## Ebrithil (30. September 2016)

Crashes hab ich noch keine gehabt, aber mir ist aufgefallen, dass meine Auslagerungsdatei auf 19GB anschwillt sobald Forza läuft


----------



## Isrian (30. September 2016)

In der Stadt hab ich auch ein paar Performance Probleme. Aber die crashes hab ich überall auf der Map. Es hält sich aber in Grenzen.

Btw, wenn jemand noch auf der Suche nach den Bonustafeln ist, hier eine nette Übersicht. http://vgfaq.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/Forza-Horizon-3-Reward-Boards-Map.jpg

Damit spart man sich dann die 3€ für die Schatzkarte.



Ebrithil schrieb:


> Crashes hab ich noch keine gehabt, aber mir ist  aufgefallen, dass meine Auslagerungsdatei auf 19GB anschwillt sobald  Forza läuft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meine auf vom System her auf 3GB eingestellt (hatte ich nach der Neuinstallation vor 2 Monaten noch nicht umgestellt  ). Hab's jetzt auf 12 GB, dazu 12 GB RAM. Beides ist nicht voll, wenn's abschmiert.


----------



## Galford (30. September 2016)

Für Leute die sich noch überlegen Forza Horizon 3 zu kaufen (oder Gears of War 4), ist vielleicht das Folgende interessant: bei einigen Leuten gab es ein Problem, dass der Download abbrechen konnte, und bisher bereits heruntergeladene Daten wieder gelöscht wurden. Ist mir selbst auch passiert. Das wurde jetzt aber mit dem Windows Update KB3194496 behoben. Wer Probleme mit dem Download hat, aber sein Windows nicht immer aktuell hat, sollte vielleicht mal wieder updaten.

Quelle: Fix Forza Horizon 3, Gears of War 4 PC Download Issues With This Update - GameSpot



Edit:
@Isrian
Genau die Grafik hab ich auch genutzt, um noch die ca. letzten 20 Bonustafeln zu finden.


Edit 2:
Zum Thema Performanceprobleme: mal abgesehen von Rennen in der Stadt, sind, zumindest bei mir, besonders Off-Road-Rennen im Regenwald fordernd. Abstürze hatte ich auch, allerdings sehr selten und merkwürdigerweise seit Montag keinen einzigen mehr gehabt. Und ich habe schon einiges an Zeit im Spiel verbracht. Habe z.B. alle 63 Fan-Rennen abgeschlossen, 43 von 63 Meisterschaften etc.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (30. September 2016)

Vielleicht sollte ich mal meinen PC neu machen und Forza neu Runterladen... Bei mir stürzt es eigentlich so gut wie immer ab, welchen Treiber und welche Grafikkarte nutzt ihr?


----------



## Ebrithil (30. September 2016)

Den Game Ready Treiber und die 1080 aus meiner Sig, damit läufts auf Hoch in 4K eigentlich fast immer mit 60FPS, ab und zu dropts in der Stadt mal auf 45-50 aber immer nur kurz.


----------



## addicTix (30. September 2016)

-----


----------



## Galford (30. September 2016)

Nutzt eigentlich hier jemand die Forza Hub App, und ist das normal, dass diese die aktuellen Daten aus dem Spiel ewig nicht übernimmt?


----------



## Ebrithil (30. September 2016)

So jetzt ist es bei mir auch 2 mal innerhalb der letzten 30 Minuten abgestürzt, hatte wohl bisher einfach Glück


----------



## onlygaming (30. September 2016)

Galford schrieb:


> Nutzt eigentlich hier jemand die Forza Hub App, und ist das normal, dass diese die aktuellen Daten aus dem Spiel ewig nicht übernimmt?


Ja hab angeblich erst 26 Autos obwohl ich über 40 habe.
Ich hab entweder richtig Pech bei den Wheelspins oder ich Räume richtig ab, habe 2 Horizon Wagen xD 
1. Subaru BRZ
2. Ford Focus RS
Also in der Regel Gewinne ich immer so 4K mit V.I.P 8K ab und zu mal 40K> und wie halt gesagt ganz seltenräume ich dann richtig ab mit 100K oder nem Horizon Wagen oder einem anderen Wagen der da ist.

Hab direkt am Anfang beim 2. Wheelspin nen R8 gewonnen xD

Gesendet von meinem SM-T550 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pladdaah (30. September 2016)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Definiere da oben. Die Karte ist ja nicht sooooooooo klein.


Hab mir gedacht, man könnte es erkennen  im Südosten Bei den Klippen am Strand  

Sent from my thor using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSonii (30. September 2016)

Forza Hub wird wohl unregelmäßig alle 48 Stunden geupdatet, das kann also mal dauern.
Zum Thema Abstürze: 
Bei mir meistens in irgend einem Menü, wenn es mal auf der Strecke abstürzt liegt es meiner Meinung nach an vollem VRAM,
der geht nämlich immer auf Anschlag dann bei mir. Man darf die Grafik echt nicht zu hoch einstellen, da gefühlt kein Schutzmechanismus vorhanden ist für vollen VRAM hab ich das Gefühl.
Hab gestern die Grafik noch mal runtergestellt und nun stürzt es bei mir eigentlich nur noch mal im Menü ab, wirklich gaaaaanz selten auf ner Strecke.
Also lieber vielleicht noch mal die Grafik runterstellen als falschen Stolz mit Abstürzen in Kauf zu nehmen (auch wenn man das natürlich nicht gerne hört  )

Aber heute kommt meine neue Grafikkarte, dann kann ich da mehr zu Testen.
Hier noch mal nen Tipp von Reddit:


> Had some stuttering with the game. I went into the NVIDIA Control Panel and changed some settings. Doing so eliminated the stuttering for me.
> I changed:
> Maximum pre-rendered frames to 4
> Multi-display/mixed-GPU acceleration to Single Display Performance
> ...


----------



## Opportunist88 (30. September 2016)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich mal meinen PC neu machen und Forza neu Runterladen... Bei mir stürzt es eigentlich so gut wie immer ab, welchen Treiber und welche Grafikkarte nutzt ihr?



Zurück auf 372.70. 
372.90 kann mir gestohlen bleiben. Es läuft schlechter, stürtzt öfter ab und ich hatte diesen katastrophalen Systemabsturz der mich denken ließ das meine 780 im Eimer war weil ich damit nicht mehr in Windows reinkam. Und das ist nachdem ich mit DDU gesäubert hatte um sicher zu machen das 372.90 so gut läuft wie möglich. (und es stürtzte danach auch wirklich weniger ab aber es hat nie ganz aufgehöhrt).
Hoffentlich sind die Gears Treiber dann besser.


----------



## WoNkA253 (30. September 2016)

So nach zwei Tagen des Testens kann ich nun Sagen, dass es auf meinem System bisher ohne Probleme auf hohen Einstellungen (ohne Dynamische Anpassung) und aktiviertem 30 FPS lock super läuft.

Hab gestern auch mit zwei Kumpels einer auf der Box einer ebenfalls aufm PC die Koop Kampagne gezockt ebenfalls keine Probleme.

Das einzige was mich noch stört ist der Sound Bug, hier soll man wohl mit der App EarTrumpet nachhelfen können, leider rebootet mein PC dann dauerhaft solange ich die App installiert habe.

System siehe Sig.


----------



## Isrian (30. September 2016)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Ja hab angeblich erst 26 Autos obwohl ich über 40 habe.
> Ich hab entweder richtig Pech bei den Wheelspins oder ich Räume richtig ab, habe 2 Horizon Wagen xD
> 1. Subaru BRZ
> 2. Ford Focus RS
> ...



Ich hab den Jaguar F-Type und den Chevy Camaro Super Sport als Horizon Edition. Muss aber dazu sagen, das ich schon über Lv. 100 bin, also massig wheelspins hatte.


----------



## Pladdaah (30. September 2016)

WoNkA253 schrieb:


> So nach zwei Tagen des Testens kann ich nun Sagen, dass es auf meinem System bisher ohne Probleme auf hohen Einstellungen (ohne Dynamische Anpassung) und aktiviertem 30 FPS lock super läuft.
> 
> Hab gestern auch mit zwei Kumpels einer auf der Box einer ebenfalls aufm PC die Koop Kampagne gezockt ebenfalls keine Probleme.
> 
> ...


Sollte auf der 390 doch auch mir 60 fps laufen oder nicht  (FHD angenommen)


Sent from my thor using Tapatalk


----------



## WoNkA253 (30. September 2016)

Pladdaah schrieb:


> Sollte auf der 390 doch auch mir 60 fps laufen oder nicht  (FHD angenommen)
> 
> 
> Sent from my thor using Tapatalk



Ich habs mit den 60 FPS noch nicht getestet hab mich noch nicht getraut, da einige Tests was anderes behauptet haben 
Ich werds morgen mal versuche, heute steht leider erstmal die Wiesn an


----------



## Isrian (30. September 2016)

Ich denke, ich hab meine optimalen Einstellungen gefunden für's Spiel. CPU und GPU Last auf 90-95%, VRAM bleibt unter 3,5GB (Hab ne GTX 970). Nur ab und an meint Windows nen Systemprozess (NT Kernel & System) bis zu 20% CPU Zeit geben zu müssen. Hab schon mehrere Lösungsansätze versucht, alles nichts geholfen. Mach ich's Spiel aus, ist die Last vom Systemprozess auch weg, seltsam.


----------



## Galford (30. September 2016)

Als ich meinte ich hätte nicht viel Glück, meinte ich, dass ich auch verhältnismäßig sehr viele kleinere Beträge gewonnen habe. Horizon Editionen habe ich jetzt schon mehrere, hat aber auch mit meinem recht hohen Level zu tun.


----------



## dawsonX (30. September 2016)

Isrian schrieb:


> Ich denke, ich hab meine optimalen Einstellungen gefunden für's Spiel. CPU und GPU Last auf 90-95%, VRAM bleibt unter 3,5GB (Hab ne GTX 970). Nur ab und an meint Windows nen Systemprozess (NT Kernel & System) bis zu 20% CPU Zeit geben zu müssen. Hab schon mehrere Lösungsansätze versucht, alles nichts geholfen. Mach ich's Spiel aus, ist die Last vom Systemprozess auch weg, seltsam.



Läufts flüssig mit 60 FPS? Und wie hast du die Settings so? Niedrig, mittel, hoch, oder ultra?


----------



## Galford (30. September 2016)

Wäre jemand so nett und würde bei sich, unter der Statistik und dann unter "Entdeckungen" nachschauen, ob die absolvierten Drift-Zone bei euch richtig gezählt wurden?


----------



## Isrian (30. September 2016)

Ich bekomm auch relativ oft Beträge von unter 20k cr. Aber hey, Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.


----------



## ak1504 (30. September 2016)

Bei mir nicht anders... Bin jetzt Stufe 72 und hab bisher nur 1 HE Wagen gewonnen ^^


----------



## Ebrithil (30. September 2016)

Sind die Stufen eigentlich begrenzt oder kann man unbegrenzt weiter leveln?


----------



## dawsonX (30. September 2016)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Bei mir nicht anders... Bin jetzt Stufe 72 und hab bisher nur 1 HE Wagen gewonnen ^^



Wie läuft das Spiel bei dir mit deinem PC?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (30. September 2016)

dawsonX schrieb:


> Wie läuft das Spiel bei dir mit deinem PC?


Er spielt es auf der XBone, soviel ich weis.

Ich bin Lvl 31, und habe 2 He Autos gewonnen und noch paar normale Autos. Also kann eigentlich nicht klagen.


----------



## Isrian (30. September 2016)

dawsonX schrieb:


> Läufts flüssig mit 60 FPS? Und wie hast du die Settings so? Niedrig, mittel, hoch, oder ultra?



Hab alles auf hoch, nur Schatten auf mittel, 4x MSAA und FXAA an, Anisotrop 8x. Auflösung ist 2560x1080. Framerate bei 60 gelockt, Vsync an.

Hab in meinen System die Palit GTX 970 Jet Stream drinne, gepaart mit nen i5 4460S und 12 GB RAM. Ist nen HP Komplettrechner, den ich sehr günstig von meinen Cousin bekommen hab und ihn mit ner besseren Grafikkarte versorgt hab. Deswegen diese komische RAM-Menge und CPU. ^^


----------



## ak1504 (30. September 2016)

dawsonX schrieb:


> Wie läuft das Spiel bei dir mit deinem PC?



Auf mittel gehen schon 60fps aber hab auch wie alle anderen diese Slowdowns als wenn durch Sirup fährst manchmal ^^ Keine Ruckler im eigentlichen Sinne... Auf 30fps mit höheren Settings und ohne vsync läufts wie auf der One sehr smooth  Zocke aber zumeist auf der One wie Blackvoodoo erwähnt hat...


----------



## dawsonX (30. September 2016)

Isrian schrieb:


> Hab alles auf hoch, nur Schatten auf mittel, 4x MSAA und FXAA an, Anisotrop 8x. Auflösung ist 2560x1080. Framerate bei 60 gelockt, Vsync an.
> 
> Hab in meinen System die Palit GTX 970 Jet Stream drinne, gepaart mit nen i5 4460S und 12 GB RAM. Ist nen HP Komplettrechner, den ich sehr günstig von meinen Cousin bekommen hab und ihn mit ner besseren Grafikkarte versorgt hab. Deswegen diese komische RAM-Menge und CPU. ^^



Okay, und läuft das Spiel dann auch mit 60 FPS?


----------



## Isrian (30. September 2016)

Nicht immer, aber ich kann damit leben.


----------



## -Fux- (1. Oktober 2016)

Hat noch jemand mysteriöse Abstürze komplett ohne Fehlermeldung?

Manchmal erst nach 1-2 Stunden, manchmal bereits nach 2 Minuten... Ich fliege einfach aus dem Spiel, quasi als wenn ich ALT+F4 gedrückt hätte


----------



## Ion (1. Oktober 2016)

Wie trete ich denn Clubs bei? 
Der Reiter ist bei mir als einziger noch ausgegraut im Spielmenü


----------



## Blackvoodoo (1. Oktober 2016)

Du musst weiterspielen, bis es freigesschaltet wird. Weis nicht genau ab wieviel Fans das passiert.


----------



## Pladdaah (1. Oktober 2016)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Bei mir nicht anders... Bin jetzt Stufe 72 und hab bisher nur 1 HE Wagen gewonnen ^^


Bin jetzt auch so um die 70,  hab gerade 11 Mio.  Für spins ausgegeben  (50k pro spin)  hab 3 HE gekriegt -  ein Drift RS,  den ich gleich mal richtig drangenommen habe [emoji38] 

Seht selbst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sent from my thor using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackvoodoo (1. Oktober 2016)

Wie macht man 4,2 Mio Punkte? Ich bin schon froh wenn ich mal über 100000 komme.


----------



## Pladdaah (1. Oktober 2016)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Wie macht man 4,2 Mio Punkte? Ich bin schon froh wenn ich mal über 100000 komme.


Hätte noch ewig weitermachen können,  der Hunger war aber stärker [emoji38]

Ich sag nur Flugplatzdrifterei  

Sent from my thor using Tapatalk


----------



## onlygaming (1. Oktober 2016)

Pladdaah schrieb:


> Hätte noch ewig weitermachen können,  der Hunger war aber stärker [emoji38]
> 
> Ich sag nur Flugplatzdrifterei
> 
> Sent from my thor using Tapatalk



Wenn man da bisschen dran ist kann man auch 2 Minuten rumstehen, er zählt trotzdem noch Punkte


----------



## Pladdaah (1. Oktober 2016)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Wenn man da bisschen dran ist kann man auch 2 Minuten rumstehen, er zählt trotzdem noch Punkte


Oh ja,  dachte mir das wär  n bug,  da fahren die ganze zeit Leute um mich herum und ich dachte mir nur : hoffentlich rammt mich jetzt niemand  

Sent from my thor using Tapatalk


----------



## zockendermatze (1. Oktober 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zockendermatze (1. Oktober 2016)

So hässlich das Ding


----------



## dawsonX (1. Oktober 2016)

zockendermatze schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Stützräder fehlen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (1. Oktober 2016)

-Fux- schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand mysteriöse Abstürze komplett ohne Fehlermeldung?
> 
> Manchmal erst nach 1-2 Stunden, manchmal bereits nach 2 Minuten... Ich fliege einfach aus dem Spiel, quasi als wenn ich ALT+F4 gedrückt hätte




Ist wohl noch normal hab ich auch, ich kann gar kein Rennen richtig beenden ohne das es 2-3 mal mitten im Rennen abschmiert... Wenn ich Sinnlos rumfahre funktioniert das Stunden, kann so leider keine Missionen machen und muss auf den Patch warten.


----------



## Pladdaah (1. Oktober 2016)

VimeUhOh
Bei 500k bin ich stehengeblieben  

Sent from my thor using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSonii (1. Oktober 2016)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ist wohl noch normal hab ich auch, ich kann gar kein Rennen richtig beenden ohne das es 2-3 mal mitten im Rennen abschmiert... Wenn ich Sinnlos rumfahre funktioniert das Stunden, kann so leider keine Missionen machen und muss auf den Patch warten.



Also mit meiner neuen Grafikkarte hab ich überhaupt keine Abstürze mehr.
Da bei mir bei der alten Grafikkarte immer der VRAM voll war denke ich, dass es daran lag mit den Abstürzen. Versucht echt mal die Grafik runterzustellen, auch wenn's weh tut 
Dann könnt ihr aber vielleicht wenigstens ohne Abstürze das Spiel genießen.


----------



## Galford (1. Oktober 2016)

Hab jetzt alle bisher verfügbaren 11 Horizon Autos. Im Auktionshaus sieht man auch, dass es noch mehr geben wird, allerdings sehe ich da nur die Namen, kaufen kann man die meines Wissens nach allerdings noch nicht.


----------



## Opportunist88 (1. Oktober 2016)

Wenn ihr Abstürze habt versucht doch mal wieder den 372.70 Treiber. Mit .90 muss irgendwie was verkehrt sein, und auch wenn ihr das nicht glaubt versucht trotzdem wieder .70 einfach um mir zu sagen das ich voller Kohl bin.

Ich hab gestern alles mal auf max (Aniso und MSAA auch) gesetzt einfach nur zu sehen wie viel schlechter es läuft und ob es dann mehr abstürtzt und es lief mit ~20 und ner dauerden VRAM Warnung ganz ok für die 20 Minuten die ich in Surfers Paradise so verbracht habe. Hab sogar 2 Rennen so gefahren. Also einfach nur an VRAM liegt es nicht, aber vielleicht benimmt .90 sich irgendwie nicht richtig mit VRAM und deswegen so viele Abstürze.


----------



## Galford (1. Oktober 2016)

Kann natürlich nur für mich sprechen. Aber ich habe den 372.90 installiert, hatte zwar ein paar wenige Abstürze (3-4), aber wie schon einmal hier geschrieben, seit Montag hatte ich keinen einzigen Absturz mehr. Ich spiele in 1080p und alle Einstellungen auf Hoch und AF auf 16, allerdings verzichte ich auf Kantenglättung. Frameratenziel ist dabei 60, aber das schafft meine GTX970 natürlich nicht immer.

Gespielt habe ich auch relativ viel. Bei Gesamtfortschritt bin ich, ohne jetzt nachzusehen, sicher gut über 90%.


----------



## -Fux- (1. Oktober 2016)

MrSonii schrieb:


> Also mit meiner neuen Grafikkarte hab ich überhaupt keine Abstürze mehr.
> Da bei mir bei der alten Grafikkarte immer der VRAM voll war denke ich, dass es daran lag mit den Abstürzen. Versucht echt mal die Grafik runterzustellen, auch wenn's weh tut
> Dann könnt ihr aber vielleicht wenigstens ohne Abstürze das Spiel genießen.



Meine 780Ti hat zwar nur 3GB, aber Forza meckert bereits bei einer Füllung von ca. 2,7GB (ausgelesen mit Afterburner). Komisch ist auch dass ich eben z.B. fast 4 Stunden spielen konnte (inkl. diversen Veranstaltungen und umfangreicher Tuningsession). Ein anderes Mal starte ich das Spiel und kann keine 2 Minuten rumfahren ohne dass es abstürzt


----------



## MezZo_Mix (1. Oktober 2016)

MrSonii schrieb:


> Also mit meiner neuen Grafikkarte hab ich überhaupt keine Abstürze mehr.
> Da bei mir bei der alten Grafikkarte immer der VRAM voll war denke ich, dass es daran lag mit den Abstürzen. Versucht echt mal die Grafik runterzustellen, auch wenn's weh tut
> Dann könnt ihr aber vielleicht wenigstens ohne Abstürze das Spiel genießen.



Naja entweder das oder eben das Spiel hat einen Weg. Wenn man auf Reddit sich rum treibt gibt es sehr viele, die selbst ne GTX1080 haben und Crashes ohne ende. Ich kann stundenlang frei herumfahren, starte ich ein Rennen gehts mit den Crashes los und das immer dann an der gleichen Stelle.  Und am Anfang vom Spiel konnte ich auch Stundenlang spielen ohne Probleme, ich weiß echt nicht was da los ist.


----------



## MrSonii (1. Oktober 2016)

Also das mit den Crashes im Rennen KANN insofern auf die Grafikkarte zurückgeführt werden, dass dann ja die gegnerischen Autos mitgerendert werden, so viele
hat man ja in der Freien Fahrt nicht auf einem Haufen. Ich hatte halt mit der alten GTX 780 ebenfalls ne VRAM Warnung bei den 3GB und das oben vone Fux beschriebene Verhalten,
mit der GTX 1080 ist alles weg.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (1. Oktober 2016)

MrSonii schrieb:


> Also das mit den Crashes im Rennen KANN insofern auf die Grafikkarte zurückgeführt werden, dass dann ja die gegnerischen Autos mitgerendert werden, so viele
> hat man ja in der Freien Fahrt nicht auf einem Haufen. Ich hatte halt mit der alten GTX 780 ebenfalls ne VRAM Warnung bei den 3GB und das oben vone Fux beschriebene Verhalten,
> mit der GTX 1080 ist alles weg.



Dann müssten wiederum alle Rennen bei mir abstürzen und das tun sie nicht. Bei mir stürzen praktisch nur die "Haupt" Rennen ab. Straßenrennen kann ich fahren ohne Probleme dort werden ja genau so viele Autos gerendert. Und wenn es ja die Grafikkarte schuld ist, sollte das Spiel nicht dann eher Random abstürzen als immer an der selben Stelle? Natürlich kannst du auch recht haben, aber das wäre dann auch mist, aber Playground ist sich dessen Bugs und Performances Probleme bewusst und werkelt auch laut Aktuellem Stand (Freitag) an einem Patch dafür.


----------



## MrSonii (1. Oktober 2016)

Ja, solange keine offizielle Meldung dazu kommt kann man eh nur raten und hoffen, dass der Patch schnell kommt.


----------



## Ion (1. Oktober 2016)

Zum Thema Vram:

Unter WQHD, max. Details und 2xMSAA frisst das Spiel ~5.2GB Vram.
Mehr werden es scheinbar nicht.


Übrigens:
Bin jetzt auch im PCGH Club vertreten, als "Lycosa Mirror" 
Würde mich freuen, wenn da noch mehr dazu kommen würden.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (2. Oktober 2016)

Ich würde ja gerne Beitreten, leider kann ich in dem Zustand momentan die Karriere nicht Spielen.  Clubs noch nicht freigeschaltet.


----------



## blautemple (3. Oktober 2016)

Wie heißt der PCGH Club denn? Aktuell bin ich noch beim Luxx, aber ich trete doch gerne dem Heimatforum bei 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pladdaah (3. Oktober 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Wie heißt der PCGH Club denn? Aktuell bin ich noch beim Luxx, aber ich trete doch gerne dem Heimatforum bei
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Einfach "PCGH" suchen 
EbrithiGER ist glaub ich der Leader 
Sent from my thor using Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (3. Oktober 2016)

Ok dann gucke ich gleich mal nach dem Frühstück 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (3. Oktober 2016)

So ich bin mal beigetreten. Der Name is der gleiche wie im Forum. Wenn jemand ne runde zusammen zocken will einfach melden.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ion (3. Oktober 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> So ich bin mal beigetreten. Der Name is der gleiche wie im Forum.


Ich bin eben schon gegen deinen Drivatar gefahren. Hab dich gegen die Wand gedrückt und bin erster geworden


----------



## blautemple (3. Oktober 2016)

Emm, it was a pleasure 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## onlygaming (3. Oktober 2016)

Bei mir startet Horizon 3 nicht mehr, es stürzt beim Laden ab, um genau zusein während dem Laden wo man die Corvette C7 sieht 
Hat jemand vielleicht eine Lösung?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (3. Oktober 2016)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Bei mir startet Horizon 3 nicht mehr, es stürzt beim Laden ab, um genau zusein während dem Laden wo man die Corvette C7 sieht
> Hat jemand vielleicht eine Lösung?



Hier ist eine liste von möglichen Fixes die bei dir klappen könnten.  Soviel ich weiß half es auch bei einigen sein Antivirus Programm zu Deinstallieren.


----------



## Galford (3. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin ganz furchtbar beim Driften. Allerdings muss man um 100% zu bekommen (was wegen einem Bug momentan aber nicht möglich ist), alle Driftzonen mit 3 Sternen abschließen. Und das hat bei mir wirklich lange gedauert. Deshalb hier ein kleiner Tipp, der mir vor allem bei den (für mich) letzten 3 Drift-Zonen sehr geholfen hat, und euch, wenn ihr beim Driften auch nicht gut seid, vielleicht etwas Zeit spart. Für die, die den Tipp, der eigentlich eher eine Fahrzeug und Upgrade-Empfehlung ist, nicht lesen wollen, setze ich ihn vorsichtshalber als Spoiler.



Spoiler



Der Holden Torana AWD mit dem Tuning von Boydy, eignet sich hervorragend zu Driften vor allem auf Straßen mit Untergrund wie Sand, Dreck etc.  
Vergesst nicht die Traktionskontrolle unbedingt zu deaktivieren, falls ihr das nicht schon getan habt.

Hier gibt es noch eine weitere Empfehlung, die ich aber nicht ausgetestet habe.

Und ja, man kann sich natürlich die Bestenlisten anzeigen lassen, wobei man den Torana auch oft sieht, allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass dabei steht von wem das Tuning-Setup ist.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. Oktober 2016)

Die Drift Herausforderungen find ich auch schrecklich. 2 bis jetzt versucht, bei beiden mit Mühe nur 1 Stern bekommen. Glaube nicht das ich viel Lust haben werde die alle zu machen.


----------



## MrSonii (3. Oktober 2016)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Die Drift Herausforderungen find ich auch schrecklich. 2 bis jetzt versucht, bei beiden mit Mühe nur 1 Stern bekommen. Glaube nicht das ich viel Lust haben werde die alle zu machen.



Ich warte mit den Driftsachen darauf, dass ich ein Horizon Auto mit Drift-Boost bekomme 
(Ich hoffe, dass das auch Auswirkungen hat in den Challenges dann)


----------



## onlygaming (3. Oktober 2016)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Hier ist eine liste von möglichen Fixes die bei dir klappen könnten.  Soviel ich weiß half es auch bei einigen sein Antivirus Programm zu Deinstallieren.



Ja, hab Avira mal runtergeschmissen, komisch bis heute morgen lief es


----------



## Pladdaah (3. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab mein Lieblingsauto gefunden - der 2017er Focus RS mit Driftbonus 
achja , ich hab 11Milionen in Spins investiert - jetz t hab ich auch meine 3-4 Horizon Editions


----------



## MezZo_Mix (3. Oktober 2016)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Ja, hab Avira mal runtergeschmissen, komisch bis heute morgen lief es



Bei mir lief es auch beim ersten mal Stundenlang nachdem ich später mal wieder Spielen wollte stürzte es fast immer ab.  Meine "neue" GPU ist unterwegs, und ich hoffe das der Patch ziemlich schnell kommt.


----------



## Galford (3. Oktober 2016)

Ob Drift-Boost oder nicht, es zählt das richtige Auto und die richtig Upgrades/das richtige Setup. Bin mal gespannt ob das mit eurem Ford-Focus so einfach wird, wie ihr euch das vielleicht erhofft. Ich konnte mit dem Ford jedenfalls nicht viel anfangen. Muss allerdings nichts heißen, denn wie schon geschrieben, ich bin beim Driften eigentlich schlecht.


----------



## Isrian (3. Oktober 2016)

Pladdaah schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Lieblingsauto gefunden - der 2017er Focus RS mit Driftbonus
> achja , ich hab 11Milionen in Spins investiert - jetz t hab ich auch meine 3-4 Horizon Editions



So viel? Ich hab 4 Mio reingebuttert + das was ich so schon an spins hatte. Mir vehlt nur noch die Viper, dann hab ich alle 11 der derzeit verfügbaren Horizon Editionen. 22 weitere noch nicht freigeschaltete fehlen dann noch.


----------



## Pladdaah (3. Oktober 2016)

Hatte in dem Fall kein Glück... 

Sent from my thor using Tapatalk


----------



## onlygaming (3. Oktober 2016)

Nachdem ich Avira von meiner Platte geschmissen habe, läuft es jetzt wieder, jedoch habe ich eine weitere Frage und zwar hat ein Kumpel von mir eine nicht so gute Leitung, und er fliegt in Horizon 3 immer aus dem Multiplayer raus, z.b bei Koop Kampange oder Online Freifahrt, kann man da was gegen machen, er hat 6K Down und 4K Uplaod.

Eigentlich Hätte er mehr aber seine Devolo Adapter wollen nicht mehr so recht


----------



## MezZo_Mix (3. Oktober 2016)

Soviel ich noch weiß, ist das auf dem PC "normal" das einige, nicht jeder, öfter aus der Sitzung fliegt.


----------



## Boarder1312 (3. Oktober 2016)

Wie ist denn der Nat- Typ?
Wird das angezeigt?
Zb NAT-Typ: offen

Einige Spiele zeigen das an.
Bei FritzBox mal den Toredofilter deaktivieren hilf da manchmal.

Ansonsten könnte es am Router liegen.

Black Ops 3 Nat Typ Moderat  - Multiplayer von Call of Duty: Black Ops 3 - CallofDutySeries  - Eure Community fuer Call of Duty und viele weitere Spiele

Betrifft zwar ein anderes Spiel und Konsolen.
Würde es aber mal versuchen.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (4. Oktober 2016)

Bin jetzt auch im Club.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (4. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt wurde mal endlich der Patch angekündigt. Ich hoffe das dieser und mein GPU wechsel hilft das ich endlich ohne Crashes Spielen kann, dann kann ich auch endlich wie geplant in den Ferien alles nachholen.  Heute konnte ich mal Stundenlang (2-3 Stunden) Spielen aber dafür eben nur Frei rumfahren, hier und da Driftzonen machen, aber nachdem ich direkt ein Rennen Fahren wollte schmierte es natürlich an der selben Stelle wieder ab. 

Um genau zu sein immer an dieser stelle egal welches Auto oder Settings... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galford (4. Oktober 2016)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Jetzt wurde mal endlich der Patch angekündigt.



Hast du dazu einen Link / eine Quelle?

Oder basiert das hierauf:


			
				PC Games Hardware schrieb:
			
		

> Die Entwickler sind sich der Probleme indes bewusst, tatsächlich hat ein Mitarbeiter von Turn10 Spieler auf Reddit um Mithilfe bei der Fehlersuche gebeten. Wir haben ebenfalls Kontakt aufgenommen und angeboten, unsere Erkenntnisse sowie Messdaten zu teilen. Es besteht also die Hoffnung, dass Forza Horizon 3 in naher Zukunft Patches erhalten könnte, welche die Performance verbessern.


Forza Horizon 3 fur Windows 10: Performance-Probleme uberlagern Spielqualitat


----------



## Isrian (4. Oktober 2016)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Jetzt wurde mal endlich der Patch angekündigt. Ich hoffe das dieser und mein GPU wechsel hilft das ich endlich ohne Crashes Spielen kann, dann kann ich auch endlich wie geplant in den Ferien alles nachholen.  Heute konnte ich mal Stundenlang (2-3 Stunden) Spielen aber dafür eben nur Frei rumfahren, hier und da Driftzonen machen, aber nachdem ich direkt ein Rennen Fahren wollte schmierte es natürlich an der selben Stelle wieder ab.
> 
> Um genau zu sein immer an dieser stelle egal welches Auto oder Settings...
> 
> ...



Fahr doch erst andere Rennen. Gibt ja mehr als genug.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (4. Oktober 2016)

Galford schrieb:


> Hast du dazu einen Link / eine Quelle?
> 
> Oder* basiert* das hierauf:
> 
> Forza Horizon 3 fur Windows 10: Performance-Probleme uberlagern Spielqualitat



Eher auf Forza Motorsport Twitter 




Isrian schrieb:


> Fahr doch erst andere Rennen. Gibt ja mehr als genug.



Tja darauf bin ich auch schon gekommen nur stürzt gefühlt jedes Rennen ab, und ich hab schon jeden Fix versucht den es gibt, auch hab ich den älteren Treiber versucht wie den neuen. Oder das Spiel erneut heruntergeladen usw... Nichts hilft.


----------



## Ion (4. Oktober 2016)

Jup, ist aber nur ein Patch für Win 10 um das nächste Update vorzubereiten. Wann letzteres kommt, steht da aber nirgends.
Könnte also noch etwas dauern.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (4. Oktober 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Jup, ist aber nur ein Patch für Win 10 um das nächste Update vorzubereiten. Wann letzteres kommt, steht da aber nirgends.
> Könnte also noch etwas dauern.



Wenn das stimmt dann setze ich eben darauf das der GPU wechsel etwas bringt. Hab mir ausm Internet ne 980er für rund 200€ gekauft.


----------



## Ion (4. Oktober 2016)

Bei mir läufts entgegen aller Meinungen vollständig reibungslos. Ich hab keine Abstürze, keine Ruckler, kein gar nichts. Es läuft und läuft und läuft.
Da könnte man fast meinen, es gäbe überhaupt keine Probleme mit dem Spiel 

Was mich stört ist dieses Microsoft Gedöns, von wegen kein echtes Vollbild und das das Afterburner OSD nicht funktioniert. Screenshots lassen sich auch nicht machen. Gerne hätte ich auch SweetFX installiert, aber der komplette Spielordner ist ja gesperrt 
Hoffentlich setzt sich dieser Schwachsinn nicht durch.


----------



## Galford (4. Oktober 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Jup, ist aber nur ein Patch für Win 10 um das nächste Update vorzubereiten. Wann letzteres kommt, steht da aber nirgends.
> Könnte also noch etwas dauern.



Nein, das Update für Windows10 ist das von letzter Woche. Die aktuelle Version von Windows10 ist somit bereits Build 14393.222.
Da wurden auch andere Downloadprobleme seitens des Windows Stores behoben, wovon ich auch schon bei Download von Gears 4 profitiert habe (73GB), weil es da beim Pausieren des Downloads nicht mehr zu Verlust der bisher heruntergeladenen Daten gekommen ist. Deshalb musste ich Gears 4 auch nicht am Stück saugen.  

Der Patch für Horizon 3 erscheint also doch schon "Morgen" je nach Zeitzone.

Edit: 
Bei mir läuft das Spiel auch anständig. Allerdings hatte ich Gestern eine Absturz - der erste Absturz seit letzte Woche Montag.


----------



## Ion (4. Oktober 2016)

Gut, dann habe ich das falsch interpretiert. Gehöre auch langsam mal ins Bett 
Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, was genau der erste Patch bringen wird.


----------



## MrSonii (4. Oktober 2016)

Ich hoffe ja Entlastung für den ersten CPU Kern, ich bin nämlich wie viele andere wenn's ruckelt dort im CPU Limit,
während die Grafikkarte bei 50% Auslastung rum dümpelt.
Mal gucken ob ich meiner CPU zur Überbrückung noch ein bisschen mehr Dampf verleihe


----------



## Ion (4. Oktober 2016)

Wie macht ihr das? Ich habe Afterburner mal mit loggen lassen und 1 Stunde gespielt, die CPU Last lag im Schnitt bei 70% und war zu keiner Zeit über 90%.


----------



## Isrian (4. Oktober 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Bei mir läufts entgegen aller Meinungen vollständig reibungslos. Ich hab keine Abstürze, keine Ruckler, kein gar nichts. Es läuft und läuft und läuft.
> Da könnte man fast meinen, es gäbe überhaupt keine Probleme mit dem Spiel
> 
> Was mich stört ist dieses Microsoft Gedöns, von wegen kein echtes Vollbild und das das Afterburner OSD nicht funktioniert. Screenshots lassen sich auch nicht machen. Gerne hätte ich auch SweetFX installiert, aber der komplette Spielordner ist ja gesperrt
> Hoffentlich setzt sich dieser Schwachsinn nicht durch.



Ja, Shadowplay lässt sich auch nur über Umwege nutzen und dessen FPS counter wird leider nicht angezeigt.



Ion schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das? Ich habe Afterburner mal mit loggen lassen und 1 Stunde gespielt, die CPU Last lag im Schnitt bei 70% und war zu keiner Zeit über 90%.



Hab nur nen i5 4460S, der hat nur 3100 MHz im Boost Takt. Und wenn dann Windows meint, den Arbeitsspeicher komprimieren zu müssen, weil 8 GB davon in Benutzung sind, aber noch ganze 4 GB frei sind, braucht der Prozess teilweise bis zu 20% CPU Last. Und ab und zu verabschiedet sich das Game ohne Fehlermeldung. Aber alles in allen läuft es gut.


----------



## MrSonii (4. Oktober 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das? Ich habe Afterburner mal mit loggen lassen und 1 Stunde gespielt, die CPU Last lag im Schnitt bei 70% und war zu keiner Zeit über 90%.



Wenn's wirklich am DRM liegt hoffe ich, die können die Verschlüsselung ein bisschen entschärfen :/
Meine anderen Kerne werden auch benutzt, aber nur beim Laden all relativ gleichmäßig.
Mal gucken ob ich demnächst auf 4.4GHz hochgehe, da er vor allem in Surfer's Paradise am Limit der 4GHz läuft.

Edit: Also das ominöse Deaktivieren des Core 0 für das Spiel hat bei mir auf jeden Fall was gebracht, bin jetzt viel seltener im CPU Limit,
eigentlich nur in Framedrop-City.


----------



## Pladdaah (4. Oktober 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Bei mir läufts entgegen aller Meinungen vollständig reibungslos. Ich hab keine Abstürze, keine Ruckler, kein gar nichts. Es läuft und läuft und läuft.
> Da könnte man fast meinen, es gäbe überhaupt keine Probleme mit dem Spiel
> 
> Was mich stört ist dieses Microsoft Gedöns, von wegen kein echtes Vollbild und das das Afterburner OSD nicht funktioniert. Screenshots lassen sich auch nicht machen. Gerne hätte ich auch SweetFX installiert, aber der komplette Spielordner ist ja gesperrt
> Hoffentlich setzt sich dieser Schwachsinn nicht durch.


Kann ich so bestätigen amien:
Ein Absturz pro 100+ Level ist mehr als nur verkraftbar.  

Allerdings geht mir das XBOX-gedöhns tierisch auf die Nerven  

Gruß, 
Plad 

Sent from my thor using Tapatalk


----------



## Galford (4. Oktober 2016)

Wer sich für die noch nicht verfügbaren Horizon Editionen interessiert, kann diese sehen, wenn er auf "Fortschritt" geht, und dann auf "Horizon-Promo". Dort sind eigentlich die Autos gelistet, die man bereits fotografiert hat bzw. noch nicht. Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, aber ein paar dieser Horizon Edition müssen schon in den Rennen (Singleplayer) herumgefahren sein, denn ein paar davon sind bei mir schon als bereits abgelichtet markiert.

Und wenn mir schon beim Fotografieren sind. Ihr könnte ja eine Fähigkeit freischalten, bei der ihr Geld bekommt, wenn ihr Autos ablichtet. Ein guter Weg ist es einfach ganz am Anfang eines Rennens den Fotomodus zu aktiveren und einfach die ganze Startaufstellung zu knipsen. So kann man das Gröbste der Autos relativ einfach abhaken. Aber vielleicht wusstet ihr das schon.


Edit:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ryI-Dh01Emo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (4. Oktober 2016)

Steht bei euch im Windows Store eigentlich auch nochmal Kaufen wenn ihr auf - Forza Horizon 3 Standard Edition geht? Vorher stand da bei mir auch irgendwie "Gekauft" oder "Installiert" jetzt könnte ich es Theoretisch noch mal kaufen, aber laut XboxDE ist es noch mein Spiel. 


/Edit : Naja hab es herausgefunden, irgendwie existiert FH3 doppelt im Store. (Nein nicht die unterschiedlichen Versionen) Es gibt einmal *Forza Horizon 3 Standard Edition* mit 5 Sterne-Bewertung und einmal eine* Standard Edition* mit 3 Sterne-Bewertung. Warum auch immer


----------



## Galford (4. Oktober 2016)

Normalerweise merk der Windows Store dies wenn man auf "Kaufen" klickt, und meldet irgendetwas wie, dass man das Produkt nicht nochmals für den Account erwerben kann oder so ähnlich.

Edit: 
"Pro Konto ist dieser Artikel nur einmal zulässig"
Allerdings ist das so bei den DLCs. Ich versuch das lieber mal nicht bei der Standard Edition. Vielleicht kann ich die ja doch kaufen.


Die Patchnotes für den ersten Patch:


> *Windows 10*
> 
> - Fixed a performance issue on Windows 10 that caused stuttering with high or unlocked framerates on certain hardware configurations
> - Improved stability on Windows 10
> ...



Quelle


Außerdem hoffe ich doch darauf, dass sie das mit den Landmarks fixen. Bei mir und vielen anderen bleibt es bei 19/21, was bedeutet, dass ich gerade bei 99,9% stehe und noch nicht auf 100% kommen kann.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (4. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt nur noch auf den Patch warten.

/Edit : hab es herausgefunden steht oben im Post.


----------



## Ion (4. Oktober 2016)

Passiert da Patch-technisch heute noch was?


----------



## Galford (4. Oktober 2016)

Es hieß scheinbar 10 am Pacific, aber das ist ja bereits vorbei. 

Aber ich glaube hier im Thread wurde mal erwähnt, dass der Store so um ca. 20 Uhr deutscher Zeit aktualisiert wird.


Edit 19:53 Uhr: 
Patch ist anscheinend da. Ich bekomme aber noch keine Downloadgröße angezeigt. Edit 2: 1,89 GB


----------



## MezZo_Mix (4. Oktober 2016)

Bis jetzt kann ich (und viele andere auf Reddit) sagen das sich genau 0 geändert hat. Probleme bestehen wohl weiterhin.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (4. Oktober 2016)

Hey Leute,
bin auch dem PCGH Club beigetreten. Gibts irgendwelche Tipps oder ähnliches? Hab jetzt einfach Querbeet die verschiedenen Missionen etc gemacht.
Hab auch erst 3 bis 4 Autos mit denen ich rumfahre.
Wie sind die Möglichkeiten zusammen zu spielen?


----------



## Ion (4. Oktober 2016)

Zusammen zocken kannst du jederzeit.
Einfach ein "Online-Abenteuer" starten.


----------



## Galford (4. Oktober 2016)

Noch nicht so viel getestet, aber gefühlt läuft es eher 2-4 Frames schlechter.

Der Wert der Horizon Autos im Fuhrpark wurde anscheinend auch gesenkt. Bisher konnte man die in der PC Version, wenn man sie wiederholt gewonnen hat, direkt teuer wiederverkaufen. Das geht nun nicht mehr. Habe gerade einen Huracan gewonnen, und habe "nur" 145.000 dafür bekommen. Neue Horizon Editionen sind auch nicht freigeschaltet - zumindest sieht es so aus.

Die Wahrzeichen wurden, wenn ich nicht irgendwas übersehen habe, auch nicht gefixt. 19/21 - mehr geht im Moment nicht. Oder hat hier jemand 21/21?

Aber die DLC Autos sind da.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (4. Oktober 2016)

Hauptsache die DLC Autos schnell einfügen, dabei haben die Patchnotes so viel Hoffnung mit sich gegeben.


----------



## onlygaming (4. Oktober 2016)

Bei mir lief es erst wieder nicht, aber jetzt läuft es wie vorher, hoffentlich kommt ende der Woche noch ein Patch


----------



## Galford (4. Oktober 2016)

Zu den DLC Autos muss man allerdings sagen, dass die Pakete, so wie ich gelesen habe, immer am ersten Dienstag eines Monats erscheinen werden. Die Autos wären also so oder so heute erschienen.


----------



## Opportunist88 (5. Oktober 2016)

Ist der jetztige Evo eigentlich schon im Spiel? Plagt mich ein bischen das ich noch keinen neuen Evo gesehen hab.


----------



## Isrian (5. Oktober 2016)

Wenn du den Lancer Evo X meinst, ja, der ist dabei. Schau mal nach dem 2011er Lancer Evolution GSR.


----------



## Opportunist88 (5. Oktober 2016)

Ja, den meinte ich. Hab noch keinen Neuen gesehn, nur den 6. Freut mich aber das der X oder neuer nicht vergessen wurde.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Oktober 2016)

Also "neu" kann man sicher nicht den Evo X nennen


----------



## Opportunist88 (5. Oktober 2016)

Der X wird ewig der neuste Evo sein da sie jetzt keine Evos mehr machen. Plus der X ist sehr viel neuer als der 6 den man zuerst im Spiel kriegt.


----------



## Ion (5. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt mal ehrlich:
Wie erstelle ich Screenshots?

Geht das mit der Foto-Funktion im Spiel? Ich würde meinem Kumpel gerne mal einen Eindruck vom Spiel verschaffen.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. Oktober 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich:
> Wie erstelle ich Screenshots?
> 
> Geht das mit der Foto-Funktion im Spiel? Ich würde meinem Kumpel gerne mal einen Eindruck vom Spiel verschaffen.



Gute Frage. Keine Ahnung, ob man die Screenshots irgendwie exportieren kann. FRAPS und Co. wollen auch nicht, wegen diesem Microsoft App Müll. Ich mach's einfach so: Kameraposition festlegen, UI aus und per DRUCK-Taste Screenshot machen, dann raustabben und mit nem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm speichern. Umständlich, altmodisch, aber es funktioniert.

Das Spiel ist ja wirklich toll, aber dieser ganze Microsoft-Store-Shite regt mich einfach nur auf. Eben ne E-Mail bekommen, dass einer unberechtigt auf mein Userkonto zugegriffen hat, obwohl mein Ingame-Username nichts mit meinen Anmeldedaten zutun hat. Erstmal Passwort geändert usw. ... hoffe, das passiert nicht wieder. In Sachen Sicherheit und Komfort muss MS da definitiv noch dran arbeiten. Da sind Steam und Co. einfach haushoch voraus.


----------



## MrSonii (5. Oktober 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich:
> Wie erstelle ich Screenshots?
> 
> Geht das mit der Foto-Funktion im Spiel? Ich würde meinem Kumpel gerne mal einen Eindruck vom Spiel verschaffen.



Also ich spiele mit nem Xbox 360 Controller und drücke immer die mittlere Xbox Taste und benutze da die Screenshot Funktion (zweite von links),
klappt bei mir wunderbar. Ich glaub mit Tastatur ist das WIN+G. Dann einfach mittels Windows-Suchfeld nach "Forza" suchen und schon hat man die Screenshots.

Hab grad mal nach dem Patch gespielt, den Core 0 Workaround kann ich nicht mehr empfehlen, läuft dann schlechter bei mir als wenn er den benutzen darf.
Generell hab ich aber leider mehr Slowdowns als vor dem Patch 
Ich hoffe da passiert die nächsten Tage noch was, ich kann eh erst mal nicht zocken.


----------



## Ebrithil (5. Oktober 2016)

Ich kann nur empfehlen neben Core0 auch alle HT Cores zu verbieten, also alle ungeraden Cores, das Hilft bei mir noch immer ganz gut.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (5. Oktober 2016)

So nachdem ich meine GTX980 habe, kann ich jetzt endlich die Rennen von der sagen wir mal Karriere endlich beenden ohne das es Crasht.


----------



## night (5. Oktober 2016)

EY WAS IST DAS FÜR NE DRECKSSCHEISSE MIT DIESEM UPDATE ICH KÖNNT SOWAS VON KOTZEN, DA LÄDT NIX DANN WILL DER DAS ICH DAS GANZE GAME NEU LADE , DANN STEHT DA WIEDER 1.89gb UND DANN LÄDT DER DAS NET , WIE DUMM IST MICROSOFT ERSTELLEN EIN OS ABER KÖNNEN KEIN STORE FÜHREN !! ICH BIN SO ENRAGE FÜR WAS GEB ICH 70 EURO AUS!


----------



## Ebrithil (5. Oktober 2016)

Ist dein windows aktuell? Vor ein paar Tagen kam ein Windows Update das genau diese Probleme beheben sollte, Turn 10 hat auch darauf hingewiesen, dass man das installiert haben sollte, da man sonst unter Umständen das ganze Spiel neu runterladen muss.


----------



## night (5. Oktober 2016)

hab das update installt und den patch auch und naja die sollen was gefixxt haben? da is ja nix fixed alles wie davor auch


----------



## MezZo_Mix (5. Oktober 2016)

Also seit ich meine GTX980 drin habe läuft es ohne Stutter oder Hänger Flüssig mit 75FPS.. Mit meiner alten 670er ist das Spiel ständig in Rennen gecrasht. Aber laut Reddit Usern half das Update wirklich fast keinem und wurde teils sogar verschlimmert.


----------



## night (5. Oktober 2016)

von der grafik is das game ja auch net fordernd, es liegt nur daran das es nur 1 cpu kern nutzt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Oktober 2016)

night schrieb:


> von der grafik is das game ja auch net fordernd, es liegt nur daran das es nur 1 cpu kern nutzt



Bei mir nutzt es alle 8 Threads


----------



## Opportunist88 (6. Oktober 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Bei mir nutzt es alle 8 Threads



Ja und nein. Es nutzt alle 8 aber schau mal was loß ist wenn es mal etwas länger dauert um was zu laden.
Bei uns sehen all die Kerne dann sehr gelangweilt aus, ausser Kern 1 der die ganze Zeit auf 97-100% sitzt.


----------



## Boarder1312 (6. Oktober 2016)

night schrieb:


> EY WAS IST DAS FÜR NE DRECKSSCHEISSE MIT DIESEM UPDATE ICH KÖNNT SOWAS VON KOTZEN, DA LÄDT NIX DANN WILL DER DAS ICH DAS GANZE GAME NEU LADE , DANN STEHT DA WIEDER 1.89gb UND DANN LÄDT DER DAS NET , WIE DUMM IST MICROSOFT ERSTELLEN EIN OS ABER KÖNNEN KEIN STORE FÜHREN !! ICH BIN SO ENRAGE FÜR WAS GEB ICH 70 EURO AUS!



In deinem Profil steht, das du Windows 7 nutzt.
Da dies ein dx12 game ist und win10 voraus setzt, läuft es bei dir nicht.

Es sei denn du hast dein Profil nicht aktualisiert.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Oktober 2016)

Boarder1312 schrieb:


> In deinem Profil steht, das du Windows 7 nutzt.
> Da dies ein dx12 game ist und win10 voraus setzt, läuft es bei dir nicht.
> 
> Es sei denn du hast dein Profil nicht aktualisiert.



Und seit wann genau hat Windows 7 ein Microsoft-Store? 



Opportunist88 schrieb:


> Ja und nein. Es nutzt alle 8 aber schau mal was loß ist wenn es mal etwas länger dauert um was zu laden.
> Bei uns sehen all die Kerne dann sehr gelangweilt aus, ausser Kern 1 der die ganze Zeit auf 97-100% sitzt.



Weil Kern 1 (0) auch für die Entschlüssungslung verantwortlich ist. 
Und langweilen würde ich nicht sagen, alle Kerne sind bei mir sehr schön ausgeglichen sonst mit rund 25% Last. 

Die Last sagt dir allerdings nichts darüber aus, ob das Spiel gut läuft oder nicht.  Auch ohne Volllast würden meine (min)FPS weiter steigen durch OC. 
Das Spiel muss eben viel Cachen im Hintergrund, was gerade beim Start des Spiels für Stuttering sorgt, sich dann aber legt nach 2-3min.



Edit: Nanu? Wurden hier Beiträge verschoben? Bin mir eigentlich recht sicher kein Doppelpost erstellt zu haben


----------



## Boarder1312 (6. Oktober 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Und seit wann genau hat Windows 7 ein Microsoft-Store?



Nicht als app.
Aber man kann auch über den Browser auf den Store zugreifen. 

Und ich kann so nur davon ausgehen, daß seine Angaben, in der Rubrik "Über mich" im Profil stimmt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Oktober 2016)

Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Nicht als app.
> Aber man kann auch über den Browser auf den Store zugreifen.
> 
> Und ich kann so nur davon ausgehen, daß seine Angaben, in der Rubrik "Über mich" im Profil stimmt.



Du kannst nur kaufen, aber nicht runterladen. Es ist vollkommen logisch das er Windows 10 hat, egal was er bei "über mich" reinschreibt. 
Dafür braucht man sein Gehirn nun wirklich nicht sonderlich anstrengen. Zu mal er das Spiel auch schon installiert hat und es nur um das Laden des Updates ging. 

Allerdings könnte man fragen ob er Windows 10 auf dem aktuellen Stand hat .


----------



## Isrian (6. Oktober 2016)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wie lange die Auktionssperre ist? Hab gestern Abend einen Schwung voll Wagen verkauft und darf immer noch keine neuen einstellen.


----------



## night (6. Oktober 2016)

Ja hab win 10 ^^


----------



## onlygaming (6. Oktober 2016)

Ein Freund hat sich auf einer China Seite einen Horizon 3 Account gekauft, ergebnis sein Spiel wurde gestern entfernt.

Dort steht wenn er es starten Will: Diese App erneut Kaufen, Forza Horizon 3 wurde von ihrem Gerät entfernt, wenn sie eine Entschädigung dafür erhalten haben, Store aufrufen........


----------



## blautemple (6. Oktober 2016)

Wundert mich jetzt ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht...


----------



## onlygaming (6. Oktober 2016)

Ja wollte euch damit nur warnen, weil ich hier gelesen habe das manche sich es so kaufen wollen


----------



## mrmurphy007 (6. Oktober 2016)

Bei mir lädt das Update auch nicht.   Gleichzeitig habe ich ein Windowsupdate, welches auch nicht lädt.


----------



## Boarder1312 (7. Oktober 2016)

Vielleicht sind die Server überlastet.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (7. Oktober 2016)

Hm, Windows ist up-to-date, WSreset funktioniert auch nicht. Bei mir steht immer "wird heruntergeladen...0,10 KB von 1,83 MB" 

So, habe es gelöst. 

WSreset.exe, direkt danach den Rechner neu starten und dann sollte es gehen.

Unable to update apps via Windows Store : Windows10


----------



## Mischk@ (7. Oktober 2016)

hi, bin dem FH3 PCGH club beigetreten.

Sagt mal wie kann man im Club Ranking aufsteigen ?
Ich bin ein mega Noob was das angeht...


----------



## blautemple (7. Oktober 2016)

Einfach spielen, durch die gewonnen Erfahrungspunkte steigst du dann auf. Im Club stehen ja auch die wöchentlichen EP, danach richtet sich dann das Ranking


----------



## Mischk@ (7. Oktober 2016)

danke !


----------



## theGrimmm (7. Oktober 2016)

Hallo 

ich habe mir das Spiel gestern Abend auch mal gegönnt und über Nacht geladen. Aber nun stelle ich mir die Frage, wie ich das Spiel starten kann? =D
Nach dem ersten Intro habe ich immer wieder "Back to Desktop" ... ohne Fehlermeldung

Nach einen Grafikkartentreiberupdate lief es für 20 min. - Dann wieder "back to Desktop" *und es startet nun wieder nicht* 

Ich habe übrigens einen Latop mit i7-4710HQ,16GB RAM und GTX770M.

Wäre über ein paar Tipps sehr froh


----------



## -Shorty- (7. Oktober 2016)

Hey, fahre ja nun schon ne Weile mit dem PCGH Clantag rum, drum meld ich mich hier mal.

@ theGrimmm: entweder mit anderen GPU-Treibern testen oder auf Besserung durch Patches hoffen. 

Aber irgendwie erinnert das auch etwas an die Beiträge von MezZo_Mix , der hatte auch eine etwas betagte Karte verbaut, ich dachte auch eine 770GTX, allerdings im Desktop PC.
Er hatte aber auch enorme Probleme mit Abstürzen, seit dem Wechsel auf die 980GTX scheint sich das aber gebessert zu haben. Blätter einfach mal paar Seiten zurück hier im Thread

Am Laptop sind die Ursachen für deine Abstürze allerdings vielfältig. Eventuell mal die iGPU deaktivieren, oder diverse Tweaks aus dem Netz testen, wie Antivirus Programme deaktivieren/deinstallieren, Core0 deaktivieren, im Handstand "La Paloma" pfeifen, da gibts vieles. 

Eventuell findest du aber auch im Hersteller Forum deines Laptops Hinweise oder einen Ansprechpartner.

Die "Lösung" gibt es da (noch) nicht.


----------



## theGrimmm (7. Oktober 2016)

> Am Laptop sind die Ursachen für deine Abstürze allerdings vielfältig.  Eventuell mal die iGPU deaktivieren, oder diverse Tweaks aus dem Netz  testen, wie Antivirus Programme deaktivieren/deinstallieren, Core0  deaktivieren, im Handstand "La Paloma" pfeifen, da gibts vieles.



Alles probiert... nichts zu machen. Auch das erneute herunterladen hat nichts gebracht.
Bei jedem Start "Back to Desktop"..

Langsam nervt es mich echt. Wie kann man ein Spiel so releasen


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich möchte mir das Game kaufen. 
Würdet ihr mir die Xbox oder die Pc Version empfehlen? 

Ich bevorzuge die Xbox Version da schon für 45€ erhältlich und ich das Spiel auch weiterverkaufen kann. 
Außerdem habe ich kein Windows 10 sondern Windows 7.
Läuft die Pc Version wesentlich besser als die Xbox Version sodass sich ein Upgrade auf Win 10 lohnt? 

Schöne Grüße, 
Amer


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Oktober 2016)

theGrimmm schrieb:


> Alles probiert... nichts zu machen. Auch das erneute herunterladen hat nichts gebracht.
> Bei jedem Start "Back to Desktop"..
> 
> Langsam nervt es mich echt. Wie kann man ein Spiel so releasen



Avast Nutzer? Wenn ja, mal deinstallieren. 

Ansonsten mal alle Mikrofone komplett deaktivieren in der Systemsteuerung. 


@ Über mir

Also mit der R9 290 wirst kein Spaß haben, da krebst du auch am PC mit 30 FPS rum und hast AMD-Typisch sehr schlechte Frametimes, wodurch selbst stabile 30FPS sich nicht so gut wie auf der Xbox anfühlen.
Wenn du also nicht vor hast deine Grafikkarte mal upzugraden (vorzugsweiße auf Nvidia) dann kannst es auch für die Box holen. 
Auf der Xbox läuft es zwar nur mit 30 FPS, dafür aber mit guter Grafik und sogar 4x MSAA.


----------



## theGrimmm (7. Oktober 2016)

> Avast Nutzer? Wenn ja, mal deinstallieren.
> 
> Ansonsten mal alle Mikrofone komplett deaktivieren in der Systemsteuerung.



Virenprogramme deinstalliert, Defender deaktiviert, Mikrofone abgezogen und alles deaktiviert, Treiber (neue und alte probiert), mit der onboard zu starten, mit der nvidia zu starten,... Nichts!

Eben ging es kurz an. 
- Wollte dann die Auflösung ändern und das Spiel stürzte wieder ab und ein Start geht wieder nicht.


----------



## theGrimmm (7. Oktober 2016)

Es kann sein das es bei mir was mit der Onboard Grafikkarte zu tun hat.

Wenn ich die über den Geräte-Manager deaktiviere, startet das spiel. 
Allerdings kann ich dann meinen externen Monitor nicht mehr gebrauchen, da die Anschlüsse (HDMI und DP) wohl über die onboard laufen....


----------



## TachiFoxy (7. Oktober 2016)

Hier eine plausible Erklaerung, wieso das Spiel wohl so schlecht optimiert ist.

Kommt hin, denn anders kann man sich die Probleme nicht erklaeren.


----------



## Isrian (7. Oktober 2016)

Interessanterweise kommt bei mir immer der Systemprozess zum RAM komprimieren, wenn Forza mehr als 4 GB RAM belegt. Ich habe 12 und die werden nicht annähernd von anderen Programmen belegt. Wenn dann der Systemprozess 20-25% CPU Last erzeugt, ist spielen auch nicht mehr das gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. Oktober 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Avast Nutzer? Wenn ja, mal deinstallieren.
> 
> Ansonsten mal alle Mikrofone komplett deaktivieren in der Systemsteuerung.
> 
> ...




Hallo, 

wenn man einigen YouTube Videos trauen darf dann stemmt die 390 locker über 60 FPS auf Hoch bzw. sehr hoch. Wie kommst du auf so niedrige FPS Werte?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Oktober 2016)

Aber nicht die 290.  

Die 390 schneidet ja schon schlecht ab. 

Forza Horizon 3 PC 1080p 60fps Performance Problems In-Depth Analysis - YouTube


----------



## Galford (8. Oktober 2016)

Nur zur Bestätigung: den Halo Warthog kann man nicht über das Aktionshaus ersteigern, oder hab ich den nur übersehen?


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. Oktober 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Aber nicht die 290.
> 
> Die 390 schneidet ja schon schlecht ab.
> 
> Forza Horizon 3 PC 1080p 60fps Performance Problems In-Depth Analysis - YouTube



Danke für das Video. 
Die RX 480 macht ihren Job da ganz gut wie ich finde. 
Was meint du, Xbox Version holen oder am PC mot 60 FPS auf mittel - hoch spielen?


----------



## Galford (8. Oktober 2016)

Wenn man sich die XboxOne Version digital kauft, bekommt man Dank "PlayAnywhere" die PC Version gratis dazu (und umgekehrt müsste es auch funktionieren).
 Das geht über den Microsoft/XboxLive- oder dem WindowsStore. Auch Amazon bietet das Spiel als Downloadversion an - dabei aber auf "Play Anywhere" achten.

 Wenn du die XboxOne-Version unbedingt auf Disk haben willst, also Retail, bekommst du die PC Version allerdings NICHT.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Oktober 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Danke für das Video.
> Die RX 480 macht ihren Job da ganz gut wie ich finde.
> Was meint du, Xbox Version holen oder am PC mot 60 FPS auf mittel - hoch spielen?



Musst du selbst wissen, ich persönlich komme mit 30 FPS nicht klar, deswegen PC 
Und wenn du es für PC kaufst, hast du es ja auch für die Xbox. 
Also einfach digital kaufen und dann kannst du beides testen.


----------



## Ion (8. Oktober 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Was meint du, Xbox Version holen oder am PC mot 60 FPS auf mittel - hoch spielen?


Mittel/Hoch sollte am PC noch etwas besser wirken.
Zudem nutzt du doch einen 144Hz Monitor (sofern deine Signatur korrekt ist) und hast daher mehr Optionen im Spiel für das FPS-Limit und bist somit nicht an die 30FPS gebunden.
Ich würde es auf jeden Fall mal testen. Falls es gar nicht läuft, kannst du es ja immer noch auf der Box spielen, kaufst ja im Grunde für beide Plattformen.


----------



## norse (8. Oktober 2016)

Bzgl. Demo auf PC wird sich nichts ändern bzw. gibt es auch keine Möglichkeit oder? Schade die Katze im Sack kaufen zu müssen ... wäre mein erster Forza Titel überhaupt und weiß nicht ob sich die 60€ Lohnen .. wäre auch das teuerste Spiel bisher das ich mir gekauft habe


----------



## Ebrithil (8. Oktober 2016)

norse schrieb:


> Bzgl. Demo auf PC wird sich nichts ändern bzw. gibt es auch keine Möglichkeit oder? Schade die Katze im Sack kaufen zu müssen ... wäre mein erster Forza Titel überhaupt und weiß nicht ob sich die 60€ Lohnen .. wäre auch das teuerste Spiel bisher das ich mir gekauft habe


Naja also mit Forza Horizon kaufst du auf jeden Fall eines der besten, wenn nicht sogar das beste, Arcade Rennspiel der letzten Jahre, einzig die technischen Stolpersteinchen könnten ein Problem sein.


----------



## Galford (8. Oktober 2016)

Eine Demo sollte doch laut Microsoft noch folgen, allerdings nach Release des Hauptspieles. Das eine Demo kommen wird, denke ich, ist also weiterhin wahrscheinlich. Nur wann genau ist die Frage.



> We know fans are curious about the state of a Windows 10 PC demo for Forza Horizon 3. A standalone “Forza Horizon 3” PC demo will be released sometime after Launch.


Forza Motorsport. net
Forza Horizon 3: PC-Demo erst nach Release [Update]

Allerdings ist Forza Horizon 3 auch eines der wenigen Spiele, die ich bedenkenlos empfehlen würde. Normalerweise bin ich da vorsichtig, ich möchte ja nicht, dass jemand sauer auf mich ist, weil ich was empfohlen habe, was dann nicht gefällt.

Allerdings solltest du dir das vielleicht ganz genau durchrechnen und genau anschauen welche Versionen es gibt. Es wird auch einen Expansion Pass geben, der für Besitzer der Ultimate Edition 25 Euro kosten wird, für alle anderen 35 Euro. Wenn du wirklich alles willst, also mit VIP, Auto Pass, Motorsport All Stars und dem Expansion Pass, dann kommst du auf 125 Euro. Wenn du dir die Standard-Version kaufst, und alles andere dann nachkaufst, könnte es insgesamt noch teurer werden.


----------



## norse (8. Oktober 2016)

Naja bisher ist in den DLCs nichts dabei was ich gerne hätte - die Autos im Hauptspiel sind mehr als Top.
Ich glaub ich werde mal zugreifen ... scheint ein toller Ersatz für TDU zu sein (:


----------



## MrSonii (8. Oktober 2016)

norse schrieb:


> Naja bisher ist in den DLCs nichts dabei was ich gerne hätte - die Autos im Hauptspiel sind mehr als Top.
> Ich glaub ich werde mal zugreifen ... scheint ein toller Ersatz für TDU zu sein (:



Oh man, was würde ich nochmal für ein gutes TDU geben...

Aber ja, ist ein super Open-World Spiel mit ausreichend Autos bereits in der Standardversion und es gibt richtig viel zu tun


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. Oktober 2016)

Galford schrieb:


> Nur zur Bestätigung: den Halo Warthog kann man nicht über das Aktionshaus ersteigern, oder hab ich den nur übersehen?



Doch gibt sogar einige zum kaufen zwischen 400-500K


----------



## Galford (8. Oktober 2016)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Doch gibt sogar einige zum kaufen zwischen 400-500K



Dann muss ich es übersehen haben. Ich weiß, dass man den bald gewinnen kann, aber da müsste man Multiplayer spielen, und ich weiß noch nicht wie viel Lust ich habe. 500k sind kein Problem.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. Oktober 2016)

Galford schrieb:


> Dann muss ich es übersehen haben. Ich weiß, dass man den bald gewinnen kann, aber da müsste man Multiplayer spielen, und ich weiß noch nicht wie viel Lust ich habe. 500k sind kein Problem.





Die sind halt nicht immer drin aber ich hab häufig welche gesehen. Aber du kannst meines wissens doch nach Marke usw sortieren?


----------



## Galford (8. Oktober 2016)

Der Hersteller des Warthogs heißt AMG Transport Dynamics. Ich habe gleich mit Filter gesucht, und dummerweise muss ich wohl nur AMG gesehen haben und.... dumm gelaufen. Habe jetzt einen ersteigert. Gab auch ein Achievement fürs erste Ersteigern (die jucken mich allerdings nicht wirklich)


----------



## Isrian (8. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin dabei, alle Fahrzeuge, die ich nicht brauche, zu verhökern. Bei fast 200 Autos findet man den, den man fahren will, nicht so schnell.


----------



## Ebrithil (8. Oktober 2016)

Isrian schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei, alle Fahrzeuge, die ich nicht brauche, zu verhökern. Bei fast 200 Autos findet man den, den man fahren will, nicht so schnell.


Du kannst die Autos als Favoriten markieren und dann danach Filtern, so behalte ich den Überblick


----------



## Isrian (8. Oktober 2016)

Ja, aber was soll ich mit Fahrzeugen, die ich eh nicht fahre? Ich hab über 20 Ferraris und mag die absolut nicht. Einige bringen schon ein paar Millionen ein. Lieber den Scheiß verhökern und dann ein paar tolle Autos dafür kaufen (wie die Horizon Viper oder den RX7, die mir beide noch fehlen).


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. Oktober 2016)

Puh, hab gerade 5 Runden Goliath gefahren.  Meine Bestzeit war da 9:36


----------



## -Shorty- (8. Oktober 2016)

Nice, mit welchem Fahrzeug? Bei mir war es heute Mittag eine 9:40 im Ford GT HE (998).


----------



## Galford (8. Oktober 2016)

Ich dürfte alle Autos haben, die zur Zeit verfügbar sind. Immerhin existiert bei der Auswahl des Filters nicht mehr der Punkt "nicht im Besitz" (oder wie das geheißen hat). Was soll ich Autos verkaufen, wenn ich keine Autos mehr kaufen will? Und ich Upgrade sicher nicht jedes einzelne Auto. Das dauert ja ewig. 

Und natürlich hab ich die wichtigen Autos auch als Favorit markiert.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (8. Oktober 2016)

Isrian schrieb:


> Ich hab über 20 Ferraris



Lackier sie gold und mach einen auf arabischee Ölscheich.


----------



## night (8. Oktober 2016)

wie kann man autos eig. verkaufen? also an den npc das man einfach das geld bekommt das es wert ist? hab so nen dummen jeep gewonnen wollte ihn verkaufen aber habe ihn entfernt -.- 50k credits fürn arsch


----------



## Ion (8. Oktober 2016)

Meines Wissens nach lassen sich Auto nicht einfach so verkaufen, sondern nur bei einer Auktion versteigern. (Dort allerdings auch nur für einen Bruchteil des Wertes)
Credits sind eine Sache, die sich aber außerordentlich leicht verdienen lassen. Von daher ist das halb so schlimm.


----------



## Galford (8. Oktober 2016)

Autos die man bei einem Wheelspin doppelt bzw. wiederholt gewinnt (also schon min. 1x schon in der Garage hat), kann man direkt nach dem Gewinn, für eine bestimmte, vom Auto abhängige, Summe wiederverkaufen. Also rein theoretisch kann man zumindest bestimmte Autos für Geld, auch ohne Auktionshaus, wieder loswerden.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. Oktober 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Nice, mit welchem Fahrzeug? Bei mir war es heute Mittag eine 9:40 im Ford GT HE (998).



Mit einem, Lamborghini Aventador komplett getunt, X 999. Die Kurvenlage ist nicht Optimal dafür aber die Beschleunigung wie sonst was, 440 Km/h max Speed.


----------



## -Shorty- (8. Oktober 2016)

Test mal den 2015 Ultima 1020. Aber vorher noch Renngetriebe nachrüsten. Damit bin ich grad konstante 9:40er Zeiten gefahren, 5 Runden. Die Kurvenlage ist mega, Topspeed mit 410 km/h (modifiziert) reicht auch.


----------



## Mischk@ (8. Oktober 2016)

Kann mir einer helfen bitte.
Ich habe 3 Monitore und betreibe die in Nvidia SR.

Wenn ich FH3 starte, geht das Spiel ab dem Ladebildschirm aus. Ich denke er kommt mit der Auflösung nicht klar.

*Besteht die Möglichkeit im Fenstermodus von vornherein zu starten ?

danke !!!*


----------



## Galford (8. Oktober 2016)

Hab mir jetzt mal den PCGH Club angekuckt. Sind ja doch schon einige drin. Mich hat ehrlich gesagt auch euer Level interessiert 

Ich bleib aber mal bei den Club, bei dem ich im Moment bin. Wäre nicht unbedingt die feine Art, den jetzt einfach zu verlassen.


----------



## Isrian (8. Oktober 2016)

Vom Level her bin ich noch der höchste (aktuell 338), aber Shorty und Pladdaah holen auf.

Btw wheelspin Autoverkauf. Seit dem Update bekommt man leider nicht mehr viel dafür. Vorher hat man für ne Horizon Karre 5,5 Mio bekommen. Jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## Galford (8. Oktober 2016)

Waren es nicht "nur" 5 Millionen?

 Bin Level 514. 
99,9% Fortschritt, habe also nicht nur gegrindet. Fehlt nur, dass der Bug mit Outback und Yarra Vally gefixt wird.


Ich zitiere mich mal selber:


Galford schrieb:


> Der Wert der Horizon Autos im Fuhrpark wurde anscheinend auch gesenkt. Bisher konnte man die in der PC Version, wenn man sie wiederholt gewonnen hat, direkt teuer wiederverkaufen. Das geht nun nicht mehr. Habe gerade einen Huracan gewonnen, und habe "nur" 145.000 dafür bekommen. Neue Horizon Editionen sind auch nicht freigeschaltet - zumindest sieht es so aus.


----------



## Ion (8. Oktober 2016)

Isrian schrieb:


> Vorher hat man für ne Horizon Karre 5,5 Mio bekommen. Jetzt nicht mehr.



Ich wäre froh, wenn ich 2 Mio dafür bekommen würde.
Ich habe seit Tagen den HE BMW mit Drift-Bonus im Auktionshaus. Keiner will den haben


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. Oktober 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Test mal den 2015 Ultima 1020. Aber vorher noch Renngetriebe nachrüsten. Damit bin ich grad konstante 9:40er Zeiten gefahren, 5 Runden. Die Kurvenlage ist mega, Topspeed mit 410 km/h (modifiziert) reicht auch.



Danke für den Tipp, probier ich mal wieder wenn ich lust habe wieder mal bisschen XP zu farmen. 



Ion schrieb:


> Ich wäre froh, wenn ich 2 Mio dafür bekommen würde.
> Ich habe seit Tagen den HE BMW mit Drift-Bonus im Auktionshaus. Keiner will den haben



Für wie viel hast du den den drin? Ich hab eben noch Auktionen gesehen die gingen Richtung 1.5> Mio beim Bieten.


----------



## Galford (9. Oktober 2016)

Zu meiner eigenen Berichtigung:
Der kleinste Wert für den Sofortkauf für HEs ist Auktionshaus war und ist bei 5.500.000. Verkauf bei Duplikaten nach einem Wheelspin lag bei 5.000.000. Beim Auktionshaus brauchte man allerdings natürlich einen Käufer.
Nach dem Patch hat sich der Wert der HE Autos im Fuhrpark verringert, und somit auch der Wert, denn man erhält, wenn man ein Duplikat bei einem Wheelspin gewinnt und gleich verkauft.


----------



## onlygaming (9. Oktober 2016)

Zu dem Runden Rennen da, ich komme mit dem Jaguar Type F HE Edition auf 10:04er Zeiten, ohne Anstrengung, mit 1000 Kw, 
Dank EP Boost vom Jaguar bin ich jetzt Level 327 xD

Bei mir sind Horizon Autos Total wenig Wert, bei mir ist der 97er M3 E36 HE unter 100K Wert


----------



## Galford (9. Oktober 2016)

Sag ich ja, der Wert der Horizon Autos hat sich seit dem Patch stark verringert. Den Jaguar nehme ich auch, eben wegen dem EP Boost, allerdings werden die Abstände zwischen den Leveln immer höher (wenn ich mich nicht täusche ab Level 300  je 300 XP mehr pro Level), da schaff ich bei mir in 5 Runden jetzt noch 8-9 Level. Tendenz fallen. Für 999 Level + 1 (Platin Stern) bietet das Spiel so im Moment mir nicht genug Inhalt. Was auch immer mit dem Expansion Pass kommt, es darf gerne sehr, sehr umfangreich sein.

Edit: Zu Klarstellung: Das Spiel bietet natürlich verdammt viel Inhalt, nur eben für 500 oder 600 Level (wenn man MP spielt), aber nicht für 1000.


----------



## Chris2109 (9. Oktober 2016)

HEy Leute,

mein Kumpel und ich wollen eig gern Koop zusammenspielen, aber leider blicken wir beide nicht durch das Invite-System durch. Wenn ich ihm eine Einladung zum Game oder Horizongruppe schicke ist die für keinen von uns ersichtlich. Der einzige Weg wie wir zu einander finden ist wie folgt:

1. Ich sende ihm eine Gruppeneinladung
2. Ich joine einem Rdm Online-Abenteuer
3. Er wird in meine volle Gruppe hinzugefügt
4. Ich starte aus dem Abenteuer heraus eine private Koop Sitzung

Wo liegt unser Fehler oder was übersehen wir?

MfG


----------



## Neawoulf (9. Oktober 2016)

Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige, bei dem es seit dem Kauf von Forza Horizon 3 fast jede Nacht Hackversuche gibt? Jeden Morgen bekomme ich unzählige Mails, dass jemand mein Passwort zurücksetzen will, heute Nacht ist es irgendwem irgendwie gelungen. Virenscan hab ich gemacht, mein System scheint sauber zu sein. Der hat zwar nichts auf meine Kosten gekauft, aber aus irgendeinem Grund zwei Mastercard-Accounts zusätzlich in die Zahlungsinformationen eingetragen. Ich könnte echt kotzen. Hab jetzt ein extralanges Passwort mit ner komplizierten Zahlenkombination eingesetzt + zusätzliche Sicherheitsprüfung per SMS. Hoffe, das hält erstmal ne Weile. Ich hab echt keine Zeit, mich für ein dämliches (aber eigentlich ganz gutes) Spiel jeden Morgen mit dieser ******* auseinanderzusetzen.


----------



## norse (9. Oktober 2016)

wird wohl ein Bruteforce angriff gewesen sein 

Das Spiel ist ja echt genial, echt toll! Hätte nie gedacht, dassmir ein Arcade Racer so spaß macht


----------



## Mischk@ (9. Oktober 2016)

*Besteht die Möglichkeit im Fenstermodus von vornherein zu starten ?*


----------



## MezZo_Mix (9. Oktober 2016)

Mischk@ schrieb:


> *Besteht die Möglichkeit im Fenstermodus von vornherein zu starten ?*




Einfach mal Alt + Enter drücken, aber bei mir startet das Spiel eigentlich immer im Fenstermodus obwohl ich Vollbild habe.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Oktober 2016)

Spiel startet immer im Fenstermodus, bis zum "Turn10" Logo, dann wechselt er automatisch. Glaub das wird man nicht so leicht umgehen können. 

Mal im Forum vom Hersteller gefragt?


----------



## arcDaniel (9. Oktober 2016)

Mischk@ schrieb:


> *Besteht die Möglichkeit im Fenstermodus von vornherein zu starten ?*



Das Spiel ist eine UWA App und diese Laufen IMMER im Fenstermodus. Auch wenn du das Fenster nicht sieht und es nach Vollbild aussieht, so ist und bleibt es dennnoch ein Fenstermodus.


----------



## Chris2109 (9. Oktober 2016)

Chris2109 schrieb:


> HEy Leute,
> 
> mein Kumpel und ich wollen eig gern Koop zusammenspielen, aber leider  blicken wir beide nicht durch das Invite-System durch. Wenn ich ihm eine  Einladung zum Game oder Horizongruppe schicke ist die für keinen von  uns ersichtlich. Der einzige Weg wie wir zu einander finden ist wie  folgt:
> 
> ...






Spielt ihr alle Solo?


----------



## Isrian (9. Oktober 2016)

Galford schrieb:


> Sag ich ja, der Wert der Horizon Autos hat sich seit dem Patch stark verringert. Den Jaguar nehme ich auch, eben wegen dem EP Boost, allerdings werden die Abstände zwischen den Leveln immer höher (wenn ich mich nicht täusche ab Level 300  je 300 XP mehr pro Level), da schaff ich bei mir in 5 Runden jetzt noch 8-9 Level. Tendenz fallen. Für 999 Level + 1 (Platin Stern) bietet das Spiel so im Moment mir nicht genug Inhalt. Was auch immer mit dem Expansion Pass kommt, es darf gerne sehr, sehr umfangreich sein.
> 
> Edit: Zu Klarstellung: Das Spiel bietet natürlich verdammt viel Inhalt, nur eben für 500 oder 600 Level (wenn man MP spielt), aber nicht für 1000.



Wieviel Erfahrung bekommst du für 5 Runden?


----------



## Ion (9. Oktober 2016)

Chris2109 schrieb:


> Spielt ihr alle Solo?


Nein.

Wir machen das so:

Online Abendteuer starten. Kumpel joinen dann dazu.
Von da startet der Anführer dann eine Koop-Kampagne, danach erscheint bei den Kumpels eine Meldung und sie können joinen.


----------



## Galford (9. Oktober 2016)

Wie viel Erfahrung ich bekommen hängt auch davon ab, wie gut ich fahre. Müsste ich ehrlich gesagt nochmals genau nachschauen, wie es mit dem Jaguar aussieht. Sind es nicht um die 750000? Aber frag mal onlygaming was er bekommt, er ist mir seinen 10:04 schneller unterwegs als ich. Am Besten dabei auch noch mit 10 Fähigkeitspunkten noch den "Der EP-Schub" auswählen.

Aber falls es eher darum geht, wie viel ich jetzt gerade für meinen nächsten Levelaufstieg bräuchte: 98.600.

Ich bezweifle, dass ich es je auf das höchste Level schaffe.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Oktober 2016)

Yeah grad die Goliath in 9:28 gefahren.....


----------



## MezZo_Mix (9. Oktober 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Spiel startet immer im Fenstermodus, bis zum "Turn10" Logo, dann wechselt er automatisch. Glaub das wird man nicht so leicht umgehen können.
> 
> Mal im Forum vom Hersteller gefragt?



Also bei mir klappt es, ich kann dann einfach hin und her schalten.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (9. Oktober 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Spiel startet immer im Fenstermodus, bis zum "Turn10" Logo, dann wechselt er automatisch. Glaub das wird man nicht so leicht umgehen können.
> 
> Mal im Forum vom Hersteller gefragt?



Also bei mir klappt es, ich kann dann einfach hin und her schalten.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Yeah grad die Goliath in 9:28 gefahren.....



Bei mir waren es heute wenn ich mich nicht irre 9:24


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Oktober 2016)

Ok ich korrigiere 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (9. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe es endlich hinbekommen das Spiel nach dem letzten Patch wieder zum Start auf dem PC zu überreden. 
Nur habe ich immer wenn die FPS nicht 100% dem Limit entsprechen oder unlocked sind unglaubliches Microruckeln, Gsync/Vsync an aus habe ich alles in jeglicher Kombination schon versucht hat jemand einen Tipp ? Ich hätte gerne etwas mehr als 36FPS  

Zum Spielen mit dem Controller geht es ja aber am PC würde ich schon gerne mit Lenkrad spielen und da fühlen sich 36FPS nicht sonderlich gut an.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (10. Oktober 2016)

Ist Goliath der Nürburgring von FH3?

Bei mir ist das Matchmaking leider sehr zickig. Häufig findet er gar keine Spiele


----------



## MrSonii (10. Oktober 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ok ich korrigiere
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nette Zeit, ich habe vorhin meine erste Runde mit einem Centenario gefahren und war bei 9:09,
war aber wie gesagt auch die erste Runde, da ist noch Luft nach oben.
Aber der Wagen ist extrem geil, vor allem in den Kurven


----------



## Ebrithil (10. Oktober 2016)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Ist Goliath der Nürburgring von FH3?


Sowas in der Richtung, ist eine Rundstrecke einmal um die ganze Karte, eine Runde dauert, je nach Auto, rund 10 Minuten.


----------



## Ion (10. Oktober 2016)

Bin die Goliath vorhin auch mal mit einem Ferrari LaFerrari gefahren. Ungefähr 11 Minuten, weil mich andere Fahrer aufgehalten haben und ich die ganze Strecke noch nicht kannte 
Schöner Wagen, schöne Strecke, dazu Klassik im Radio - herrlich.


----------



## Calderon00 (10. Oktober 2016)

Kann mir jemand auf die schnelle sagen wo ich einen key möglichst günstig kaufen kann?
Von diesen Accounts kaufen und dann benutzen halte ich nicht viel.
Leider habe ich es nicht viel günstiger als ca. 55-60€ gefunden


----------



## MezZo_Mix (10. Oktober 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ok ich korrigiere
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich brauch auch mal so ein SuperCar mit guter Kurvenlage.  Der Aventador ist zwar super Schnell dafür in den Kurven nicht so gut.


----------



## Ion (10. Oktober 2016)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Der Aventador ist zwar super Schnell dafür in den Kurven nicht so gut.


Da muss ich dir recht geben.
Ich habs nach dem LaFerrari auch mal mit dem Aventador versucht - vergiss es. Der bekommt keine Kurve gescheit. Der Ferrari fährt sich dagegen wie geölt, schafft aber leider "nur" 393 Km/h. 
Ich würde gerne andere Hyper Cars testen, leider fehlt mir dazu die Kohle.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Oktober 2016)

@ Ion

Auch wenn du die Übersetzung des Getriebes änderst? Dann sollte er doch locker die 400km/h knacken. 

Ich fahre die Strecke gern mit meinem Subaru BRZ HE, macht Laune und gibt mächtig extra-XP. 
Wobei das bei meinem Level (~450) echt nicht mehr so motivierend ist, weil man so viel XP für ein Aufstieg braucht.


----------



## Zerfallgesetzt (10. Oktober 2016)

Wie schafft ihr nur so schnelle Rundenzeiten beim Goliath? [emoji3]
Meine schnellste Zeit bis jetzt war 10:04, aber auch mit einem Fehler [emoji28] 
Welche Fahrhilfen habt ihr an? Ich hab nur die Ideallinie fürs Bremsen und ABS auf an.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## norse (10. Oktober 2016)

Alles aus, dann machts richitg Spaß!


----------



## MrSonii (10. Oktober 2016)

Jepp alles aus 

Edit: Achja die Bremslinie, die ist bei mir auch an.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe alles aus bis auf ABS und Brems-Linie.


----------



## Ebrithil (10. Oktober 2016)

Bei mir alles bis auf ABS aus, mit Bremslinie ist doch voll langweilig


----------



## MezZo_Mix (10. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab alles aus.  Bei der Goliath Strecke muss ich immer Schaden und Reifenabnutzung ausschalten. Sonst schaff ich mit dem Aventador keine Runde da mir der Sprit nach einer Runde sonst ausgeht. 1496PS brauchen halt etwas mehr. Aber sonst habe ich alles aus, Bots auf Experte oder Profi und ab gehts.



Ion schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir recht geben.
> Ich habs nach dem LaFerrari auch mal mit dem Aventador versucht - vergiss es. Der bekommt keine Kurve gescheit. Der Ferrari fährt sich dagegen wie geölt, schafft aber leider "nur" 393 Km/h.
> Ich würde gerne andere Hyper Cars testen, leider fehlt mir dazu die Kohle.



Ja mit dem Aventador muss ich immer sehr stark in den Kurven abbremsen. Fühlt sich dann wie ein Panzer an.


----------



## Ion (10. Oktober 2016)

Wenn ich ja heute keine Klausur in Physik vor mir hätte, würde ich glatt noch eine Runde auf der Goliath drehen. 
Der Ferrari macht Lust auf mehr.

Hat irgendwer Tipps von euch wie man seinen Wagen am besten tunt? (unter "Tuning")


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Oktober 2016)

Ich fasse da nur die Getriebeübersetzung und die Aerodynamik an (beides um beispielsweise die Höchstgeschwindigkeit zu erhöhen oder im Falle von Aerodynamik auch das Kurvenverhalten), aber alles andere ist mir schon zu viel, dafür kenne ich mich zu wenig mit der Materie "Auto" aus  
Evtl noch das Differenzial zum driften.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (10. Oktober 2016)

10:40 mit dem SLS, alles auf Höchstgeschwindigkeit getrimmt. Kurven fahren oder gar Bremsen kann man da vergessen. 

Mal schauen, bin gerade am Sparen für den Veyron SS oder Koenigsegg One. Damit geht es sicher besser


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Oktober 2016)

Nimm den Jaguar D-Type. 
Muss ich selber noch testen wie schnell man den durch die Runde bringen kann, aber 486Km/h Spitze und eine Mords-Beschleunigung stellen mich zuversichtlich das es ne gute Zeit wird


----------



## MezZo_Mix (10. Oktober 2016)

Ich spare auf den Lamborghini Veneno, ich hoffe ich werde nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## Ebrithil (10. Oktober 2016)

Baut ihr eigentlich eure Autos auf Allrad um? Mit Heckantrieb hab ich immer das Problem, dass ich damit nicht vom Fleck komme weil mir immer die Reifen durchdrehen und ich leicht die Kontrolle verliere.


----------



## Galford (10. Oktober 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wobei das bei meinem Level (~450) echt nicht mehr so motivierend ist, weil man so viel XP für ein Aufstieg braucht.



Logischerweise wird es nicht mehr besser.  Aber mit 450 brauchst du ja nicht einmal 100.000. 
Ca. 65.300 müssten es sein, von 450 auf 451.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Oktober 2016)

Ne, brauche über 90.000 XP für ein Level. Also Goliath farmen macht leider nicht mehr so viel Spaß wenn nach einer Stunde gerade mal 6 Wheelspins statt vorher, keine Ahnung, 30? Stück auf einmal kamen. 
Deshalb fahre ich das nicht mehr, habe eh kaum noch was ingame zutun, außer ein paar Meisterschaften (Gesamtfortschritt über 80%). 

@Ebrithil 
​
Kommt drauf an. Wenn ich die Karren schnell und kontrolliert fahren will, baue ich meistens um ja. 
Außer bei Karren wo ich einfach nicht die Charakteristik zerstören will. Wobei ich AWD viel einfacher zu Fahren finde mit dem Gamepad (gerade der Start ist viel angenehmer).


----------



## MezZo_Mix (10. Oktober 2016)

Ich sag nur Laferrari, mit dem komme ich fast gar nicht vom Fleck.


----------



## Isrian (10. Oktober 2016)

Ich bastel immer alles auf AWD, auch Muscle Cars aus den 60ern  , ich lass aber meist auch die stock engine drin. Klingt besser, auch wenn sie dann doch deutlich langsamer sind.

Sonderlich schnell bin ich auf der Goliath nicht unterwegs, da ich die mit meinen M4 HE fahre und fast nur am driften bin. Bringt auch massig Punkte. Will das noch mal mit dem Focus RS HE probieren.

Den Veyron hab ich auch chon ausprobiert, der ist jetzt nicht so der Bringer, finde ich.

Der Veneno ist übrigens auch nur ein aufgebrezelter Murcielago.

Eines meiner Lieblingsfahrzeuge ist der 2017er Ford GT, Sieht schick aus, ist schnell, hat gutes Kurvenverhalten und bringt dazu noch den netten credit Schub mit. Lohnt sich besonders bei Kopf an Kopf rennen gegen die Drivatare mit den grünen Fadenkreuz.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (10. Oktober 2016)

Zum Focus RS HE muss ich sagen, der lässt sich fast gar nicht Driften, ich hatte da meine Probleme mit.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Oktober 2016)

Ich nehme für Goliath lieber ne XP-Boost Karre (BRZ HE ) . Dürfte deutlich effektiver zum leveln als ein Fähigkeitsboost Auto wie der M4 sein.


----------



## Mischk@ (10. Oktober 2016)

*Wisst ihr wie man den *[FONT=&quot]*Voice Chat abschalten kann ?
*
Ich höre immer andere quatschen bzw lautes rauschen... WTF das nervt...[/FONT]


----------



## mrmurphy007 (10. Oktober 2016)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Zum Focus RS HE muss ich sagen, der lässt sich fast gar nicht Driften, ich hatte da meine Probleme mit.




Ich probiere es nachher mal mit etwas Tunen, ob sich da nicht noch was rausholen lässt.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (10. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe einen neuen Liebling.  Mal mit einem richtigen Lambo Motor, der normale war ja viel zu schwach. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sagt mal wie viele Runden fahrt ihr eigentlich wenn ihr die Goliath-Strecke fährt? Ich tu mir momentan maximal 5 Runden an.


----------



## Galford (10. Oktober 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ne, brauche über 90.000 XP für ein Level. Also Goliath farmen macht leider nicht mehr so viel Spaß wenn nach einer Stunde gerade mal 6 Wheelspins statt vorher, keine Ahnung, 30? Stück auf einmal kamen.
> Deshalb fahre ich das nicht mehr, habe eh kaum noch was ingame zutun, außer ein paar Meisterschaften (Gesamtfortschritt über 80%).



Entweder stimmt meine Tabelle nicht, oder du müsstest ca. bei Level 534 sein. In welchen Club bist du eigentlich?

Gesamtfortschritt ist bei mir 99,9%. Leider wurde der Bug für die letzten 0,1% nicht mit dem letzten Patch gefixt.


Hat jemand mehr als 150 Millionen auf den Konto?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Oktober 2016)

Dann scheint deine Tabelle nicht zu stimmen  
Kann sein das ich auch 462 bin oder sowas, aber noch nen gutes Stück von 500 entfernt. 

In nem privaten Club mit 3 Buddies  

Ne, leider nur 33 Millionen


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Oktober 2016)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Sagt mal wie viele Runden fahrt ihr eigentlich wenn ihr die Goliath-Strecke fährt? Ich tu mir momentan maximal 5 Runden an.



Heut Mittag mal 10 Runden, vorher noch den EP-Bonus aktiviert, um zu testen wie lang es dauert und wieviel EP da rum kommen.

Mein Ergebnis: 1,5 Stunden  (1:31:30)  900.000 EP  , ~1.3 Mio. Credits und ne PB  8:59,545 

Normal reichen mir die 5 Runden aber auch schon.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Oktober 2016)

Oha, da nehme das nächste mal lieber ein XP-Boost Auto. 
Ich habe schon 900.000 EP bei 6 Runden mit dem BRZ. 

Das längste was ich mir angetan habe waren 12 runden (nie wieder!), ansonsten fast immer 6 (weils halt genau ne Stunde dauert).


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Oktober 2016)

Das schränkt die Auswahl allerdings drastisch ein.  Geht ja auch um Spaß und so, 

Aber gut mal nen Vergleich zu haben.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (10. Oktober 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Heut Mittag mal 10 Runden, vorher noch den EP-Bonus aktiviert, um zu testen wie lang es dauert und wieviel EP da rum kommen.
> 
> Mein Ergebnis: 1,5 Stunden  (1:31:30)  900.000 EP  , ~1.3 Mio. Credits und ne PB  8:59,545
> 
> Normal reichen mir die 5 Runden aber auch schon.






Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Oha, da nehme das nächste mal lieber ein XP-Boost Auto.
> Ich habe schon 900.000 EP bei 6 Runden mit dem BRZ.
> 
> Das längste was ich mir angetan habe waren 12 runden (nie wieder!), ansonsten fast immer 6 (weils halt genau ne Stunde dauert).





Und ich Idiot bin die 5 Runden ohne EP Boost gefahren. Und ohne XP boost Auto...  Und dachte mir immer nur warum kommt da so wenig bei rum, dann hau ich auch mal meinen XP Boost wagen auf die Straße.


----------



## Isrian (10. Oktober 2016)

Wenn man halbwegs fehlerfrei fahren kann und nach Möglichkeit jede Kurve driftet, kommt da weitaus mehr bei rum als mit nen EP Wagen. Der XP Boost über den Fähigkeitenshop greift auch bei den XP von den während des Rennens gesammelten EP durch die Fähigkeitenketten.

100.000 Punkte (die Zahl vor dem Multiplikator) bringen 12,5k Erfahrung. Der Multiplikator fließt da nicht in die Rechnung mit ein.

Btw, die 900k EP mach ich in 5 Runden mit dem M4. Und ja, der Focus hat mit stock engine zu wenig Dampf zum driften.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (10. Oktober 2016)

Ja das dachte ich mir auch beim Focus, erst war ich so etwas Happy oh die extra Punkte beim Driften. Aber als ich dann mal versucht habe nichts.  Einfach kaum Leistung und wenn ich mich nicht irre sogar AWD.


----------



## Isrian (10. Oktober 2016)

Ich drifte lieber mit AWD, mehr Kontrolle über den Wagen. Aber mit dem 6,2l V8 geht der eigentlich. Aber falls dir RWD mehr zusagt, das kann man auch einbauen, meine ich.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (10. Oktober 2016)

Verliert der Ford dann nicht seinen HE Status? Hatte ich mit meinem Lambo auch. Und ja ich drifte nur mit RWD anders geht es für mich nicht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Oktober 2016)

Ne, HE bleibt HE.


----------



## Isrian (10. Oktober 2016)

Kannst in die Karre einbauen, was du willst, der HE Ststus bleibt erhalten.

Wird langsam Zeit, das der Thread mal sticky gemacht wird.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (10. Oktober 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ne, HE bleibt HE.



Also entweder ich verwechsel etwas oder mein Lambo hat seinen HE Status verloren, komisch.

//Edit: Ich glaub der hatte einfach gar keinen HE Status


----------



## MrSonii (10. Oktober 2016)

Hab meinen f-type HE auch mal auf Allrad hin und hergerüstet, und der hat seinen Status nicht verloren, komisch.

Bin grad übrigens meine bisher schnellste Goliath Runde gefahren 
Trotzdem geht da noch was, hab einige Kurven nicht optimal erwischt.
(Falls ihr euch wegen der Gesamtzeit wundert, die zweite Runde war leider echt mies,
hab vergessen, dass man nicht vor ein Zurücksetzen bei Verpassen eines Checkpoints zurückspulen kann, wollte meine Fähigkeitenpunkte saven  )


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Oktober 2016)

Würde Mafia 3 und Forza Horizon 3 günstig aus den USA bekommen. 
Dass ich die Spiele in Österreich / Deutschland spielen kann, weiß ich. 
Die Frage ist kann ich die Games auch auf deutsch zocken? 
Gibt es deutsches "Sprachpacket"?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (11. Oktober 2016)

Die Sprache hängt von deinem Windows System ab soviel ich weiß, ingame gibt es auch keine Optionen.


@HE Status, ich hab dem Lambo ein Liberty Walk Kit verpasst.


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Oktober 2016)

Sind retail Versionen für die Xbox One. 
Kann jemand bitte helfen. 
Thx


----------



## MezZo_Mix (11. Oktober 2016)

Jap für den PC musst du es Digital kaufen. Dann kannst du es auf der Xbox oder auf dem PC Spielen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Oktober 2016)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Jap für den PC musst du es Digital kaufen. Dann kannst du es auf der Xbox oder auf dem PC Spielen.



Ich will es NICHT für den Pc sondern für die Xbox One kaufen. 
Sind games aus den USA. 
Meine Frage ist ob ich die deutsche Sprache dann im Game auswählen kann?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (11. Oktober 2016)

Würdest du meinen Post richtig lesen und den oben auch dann wüsstest du es. Digital ist für PC(und Xbox), Retail ist für die Xbox Only. Die Sprache hängt dann von der Xbox ab (ist sie auf Deutsch ist es das Spiel auch) , das Spiel richtet sich nach deiner System Sprache..


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Oktober 2016)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Würdest du meinen Post richtig lesen und den oben auch dann wüsstest du es. Digital ist für PC(und Xbox), Retail ist für die Xbox Only. Die Sprache hängt dann von der Xbox ab (ist sie auf Deutsch ist es das Spiel auch) , das Spiel richtet sich nach deiner System Sprache..



MeZzo, ich habe deinen Post richtig verstanden. 
Die Digitale Version ist für mich uninteressant weil ich A) kein Windows 10 have und B) nicht unbedingt 60€+ zahlen möchte. 
Außerdem gilt das für FH3 aber nicht für Mafia 3 was du schreibst. 

Gruß, amer.


----------



## Opportunist88 (11. Oktober 2016)

Auf die neuen Gears of War Treiber gewechselt und die Abstürze sind zurück. Wenn ich auf den M4 wechsel dann schaffe ich es garnicht mal aus der Box.
Bah, gerade mal 20 Stunden gespielt aber ich mach erst mal Pause bis es mehr Patches gesehen hat. Da sind mehr als zu viele andere Sachen die mich im Moment interessieren um mir die Laune zu verderben mit FH3, wie zum Beispiel ReCore das ich einfach die letzten 2 Wochen ignoriert habe.

Habe zwar gesehen das ich jetzt alle PreOrder Autos habe...sogar den Warthog der mir eigentlich garnicht zukommt. Von was ich gelesen hatte sollte ich nur den Mustang gekriegt haben vom MS Store, und als Code hab ich stattdessen den 63 Mercedes gekriegt, aber jetzt sitzen alle in der Garage.


----------



## Pladdaah (11. Oktober 2016)

MrSonii schrieb:


> Hab meinen f-type HE auch mal auf Allrad hin und hergerüstet, und der hat seinen Status nicht verloren, komisch.
> 
> Bin grad übrigens meine bisher schnellste Goliath Runde gefahren
> Trotzdem geht da noch was, hab einige Kurven nicht optimal erwischt.
> ...


Ah Platz 9  

Sent from my thor using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSonii (11. Oktober 2016)

Pladdaah schrieb:


> Ah Platz 9




Kann man eigentlich irgendwo außerhalb des Rennens die Bestenlisten der Rundenzeiten ansehen?


----------



## Mischk@ (11. Oktober 2016)

*Wisst ihr wie man den **Voice Chat abschalten kann ?
*
Ich höre immer andere quatschen bzw lautes rauschen... WTF das nervt...

danke jungs


----------



## Pladdaah (11. Oktober 2016)

Mischk@ schrieb:


> *Wisst ihr wie man den **Voice Chat abschalten kann ?
> *
> Ich höre immer andere quatschen bzw lautes rauschen... WTF das nervt...
> 
> danke jungs


Ja, deshalb hab ich mein Mic auch deaktivieren müssen...  

Sent from my thor using Tapatalk


----------



## Mischk@ (11. Oktober 2016)

Ich suche ein schnelles Rundstrecken Auto.
Welches würdet ihr mir empfehlen ?

- Ferrari FXX K
- Ferrari LAFERRARI
- Lamborghini  Centenario LP
- Koenigsegg ONE:1

*Priorität sollte Gripverhältnis zur Geschwindigkeit sein.

*Für Drag habe ich mein Dodge Dart


----------



## Ion (11. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab mit dem _LAFERRARI_ gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Starke Motorbremse, zischt ab wie eine Rakete. Aber lass den Wagen auf RWD.


----------



## ak1504 (11. Oktober 2016)

AWD is für Noobs


----------



## -Shorty- (11. Oktober 2016)

Der Centenario fährt wie auf Gleisen, leider fehlt mir noch der Vergleich zu den genannten. Bin mit dem ne 8:59 auf der Goliath gefahren. Würde den schon weiter empfehlen wenn genug Credits da sind. Lässt sich auch noch ordentlich aufbohren und sollte mMn eine weitere Klasse bekommen über x999. Denn die Stufe überschreitet man schon ohne die letzte Gewichtsreduzierung und Turbo. Maxed: 1161 kw 1354 Nm und 1393kg, 432km/h max.  

Im Bereich unter 200kmh ist er allerdings etwas behäbig um kurven zu bewegen, da kommt er vor Kraft und allrad kaum voran. Da könnte ein RWD deutlich agiler sein.

Würd ihn aber als den am besten fahrbaren Lamborghini im Spiel bezeichnen, alle anderen haben enorme Gripprobleme in Kurven.


----------



## Isrian (11. Oktober 2016)

Bin jetzt im Besitz eines RX7. Hab nen V8 eingebaut, AWD rein, wide body dran und Verspoilerung auf Kurve gesetzt. Top Speed immer noch bei 420 Sachen (433 bei Spoiler auf speed, ohne widebody vielleicht noch etwas schneller). Morgen mal schauen, wie er sich beim Goliath schlägt.

Mein nächstes Projekt wird nen wheelie car.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Oktober 2016)

Nen V8 in ein RX7 einzubauen ist schon fast eine Straftat


----------



## -Shorty- (12. Oktober 2016)

Aber nicht nen RS4 Avant auf Heckantrieb umzubauen.


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Oktober 2016)

Manche Dinge macht man einfach nicht. Aber vielleicht ist der RX7 mit V8 ja die Rache für den Mustang mit Skyline Motor in Fast and Furious - Tokyo Drift


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Oktober 2016)

Dabei hört sich der Rx7 einfach so krank an wenn er mit dem Stock Motor getunt wird. Das Blowoff ist sooo geil in Kombi mit dem Wankel


----------



## MezZo_Mix (12. Oktober 2016)

Den RX-7 muss ich mir auch noch gönnen. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer weiß warum ich gerade diesen Ferrari weiß Lackiert habe?


----------



## Galford (12. Oktober 2016)

Miami Vice

(Edit: genauer: Sonny Crockett's weißer Ferrari Testarossa)


----------



## ak1504 (12. Oktober 2016)

Weiß is einfach das bessere Rot


----------



## Isrian (12. Oktober 2016)

Wisst ihr, wie ihr an den RX7 kommt? Straßenrennen und Nachtduelle.


----------



## Isrian (12. Oktober 2016)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Weiß is einfach das bessere Rot


  Rote Ferraris sind genauso abgedroschen, wie silberne Porsche, gelbe Lamborghinis und blaue Subarus.


----------



## Galford (12. Oktober 2016)

Eine Kleinigkeit die mir positiv aufgefallen ist, ist übrigens, dass Verkehrsautos tatsächlich den Blinker benutzen, ob bei Spurwechsel oder beim Abbiegen. Bei neusten Need for Speed wird nicht geblinkt. Da gibt es das einfach nicht. Wer da auf einer engen Straße an einem Verkehrsauto vorbei will und es gerade eine Kreuzung gibt, darf raten, ob man lieber links oder rechts vorbei fährt. Wählt man die falsche Seite, wird man von den Verkehrsauto angestoßen oder man crasht in dieses. Problem: man kann je nach Boost mit Near Misses den Nitro auffüllen und außerdem verdient man dadurch auch Reputation - es wird einem also nahegelegt Verkehrsautos nahe zu kommen.

Edit: In FH3 gibt es natürlich "Fast-Treffer"


----------



## Pladdaah (12. Oktober 2016)

Isrian schrieb:


> Rote Ferraris sind genauso abgedroschen, wie silberne Porsche, gelbe Lamborghinis und blaue Subarus.


Hast die Silberpfeile vergessen 

Sent from my thor using Tapatalk


----------



## MezZo_Mix (12. Oktober 2016)

Galford schrieb:


> Miami Vice
> 
> (Edit: genauer: Sonny Crockett's weißer Ferrari Testarossa)



Richtig, ich finde diese Serie einfach so mega gut.


----------



## Mischk@ (12. Oktober 2016)

wie kann man den jetzt die club Rangliste aufsteigen ?
Ich hab den ganzen tag unterschiedlich gespielt und bin kaum gestiegen...


----------



## Ebrithil (12. Oktober 2016)

Durch EP verdienen, steht doch auch da wie viel EP du bis zum nächsten Rang brauchst und wer schon wie viel EP erspielt hat.

Edit: Hab grade das erste mal auf der Xbox gespielt, einfach unspielbar da mit den 30 FPS wenn man erstmal 60 FPS gewohnt ist


----------



## I3uschi (12. Oktober 2016)

Oh man. FH3 ist auf der Xbox one unspielbar? Ja ne is klar. So ein Blödsinn...
Auf nem 4k HDR TV sieht die Version sogar noch besser aus als auf meinem FHD Monitor.
---
Die UWP Version empfinde ich als DEUTLICH besser als so manch ein Artikel mich glauben ließ.
Grundsätzlich toller Port mit seltenen sporadischen  Performance Drops.
Wobei Gears 4 ja jetzt auch mal eindrucksvoll zeigt, dass UWP sehr wohl funktionieren kann.

FH3 ist ein Wahnsinns-Spiel, alleine schon der tolle Soundtrack.
Schade für die ganzen MS Hater, aber selber Schuld...


----------



## Ebrithil (12. Oktober 2016)

I3uschi schrieb:


> Oh man. FH3 ist auf der Xbox one unspielbar? Ja ne is klar. So ein Blödsinn...


Ich wollte damit nicht sagen, dass FH3 auf der Xbox One per se nicht spielbar ist, es läuft erstaunlich gut und wenn ich die PC Version nie gespielt hätte wäre ich wahrscheinlich total begeistert. Leider hab ich nunmal bisher mit 60+FPS + entsprechend niedrigerem InputLag gespielt und bin daran gewöhnt. Mit 1-2 Tagen umgewöhnungszeit würde ich vermutlich auch mit der Xbox Version gut klarkommen, aber wenn man direkt vom PC zur Konsole wechselt fühlt es sich führ mich im ersten Moment an, als würde man durch Pudding fahren.


----------



## Isrian (12. Oktober 2016)

Einfach Erfahrung sammeln, so wie Shorty, der Suchti 

Hab grad in 40 Minuten 11 Level (von 389 auf 400) gemacht und bei den wheelspins 3 Horizon Karren zum verhökern bekommen.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (12. Oktober 2016)

Bin jetzt ein paar Runden mit dem Kegg ONE:1 gefahren...kann ich nicht empfehlen. Topspeed ca. 430, allerdings nur mit RWD, was das Beschleunigen aus den engen Kurven heraus ziemlich schwer macht. Aber ab 200 fährt er wie auf Schienen!


----------



## MezZo_Mix (13. Oktober 2016)

Also ich bin in nem großen Club, da sind mittlerweile fast 1000 Mitglieder. Und ich bin bzw war Rank 5.   Das geht so schnell das ich momentan keine Lust habe mich hoch zuhalten. 

Ich bin den Lamborghini Veneno gefahren, fährt sich richtig gut und hat ne Kurvenlage wie sonst was, da musste ich mit dem Aventador teils mega abbremsen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. Oktober 2016)

Ebrithil schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit nicht sagen, dass FH3 auf der Xbox One per se nicht spielbar ist, es läuft erstaunlich gut und wenn ich die PC Version nie gespielt hätte wäre ich wahrscheinlich total begeistert. Leider hab ich nunmal bisher mit 60+FPS + entsprechend niedrigerem InputLag gespielt und bin daran gewöhnt. Mit 1-2 Tagen umgewöhnungszeit würde ich vermutlich auch mit der Xbox Version gut klarkommen, aber wenn man direkt vom PC zur Konsole wechselt fühlt es sich führ mich im ersten Moment an, als würde man durch Pudding fahren.



Was hast denn du für einstellungen, dass 60FPS bei dir immer anliegen oder hast du kein Microstutter wenn die FPS instabiel werden?  
Ich muss, wenn ich ein halbwegs ruhiges und glattes Bild, will auf 36FPS@WQHD runter (was dank framepacing auch nach was aussieht) aber dann ist der Input lag halt die hölle 

Und überhaupt wo zur hölle bekomme ich einen RX7 her ?


----------



## Ebrithil (13. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab alles auf Hoch, LOD auf Ultra, 2x MSAA, Dynamische Optimierung aus, Vsync und Framelimit aus. Das ganze in 4k
Zusätzlich verbiete ich dem Spiel Core 0,1,3,5,7,9,11 zu benutzen (also nurnoch Physikalische Kerne exklusive Core0) 
Damit komm ich meiste auf 65-75FPS ab und zu gehts mal kurz auf unter 60 (besonders bei Regen) aber Mikroruckler hab ich nicht.


----------



## Galford (13. Oktober 2016)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Und überhaupt wo zur hölle bekomme ich einen RX7 her ?



Folge dem Link und gib Isrian ein "Gefällt mir" Klick.

Alternative gibt es auch: spiel das Spiel.


@MezZo_Mix
Gibt es eigentlich irgendeinen echten Vorteil in einem richtig großen Club zu sein, mal vom Weltranglistenplatz abgesehen?
Und in welchem Club bist du, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (13. Oktober 2016)

Galford schrieb:


> Folge dem Link und gib Isrian ein "Gefällt mir" Klick.
> 
> Alternative gibt es auch: spiel das Spiel.
> 
> ...



Dein Drivetar sollte dann öfter in Rennen von den Leuten im Club auftauchen, gibt soviel ich weiß Geld und vielleicht auch XP. Mein Club nennt sich LPN (Vom Youtuber LPN05), bin aber leider nur in der zweit Gruppe da die erste direkt voll war.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. Oktober 2016)

Ebrithil schrieb:


> Ich hab alles auf Hoch, LOD auf Ultra, 2x MSAA, Dynamische Optimierung aus, Vsync und Framelimit aus. Das ganze in 4k
> Zusätzlich verbiete ich dem Spiel Core 0,1,3,5,7,9,11 zu benutzen (also nurnoch Physikalische Kerne exklusive Core0)
> Damit komm ich meiste auf 65-75FPS ab und zu gehts mal kurz auf unter 60 (besonders bei Regen) aber Mikroruckler hab ich nicht.



Ok, danke. Ist irgendwie sehr seltsam das ganze, aus Hitzegründen habe ich meine CPU nicht übertaktet vlt. sollte ich das mal + SMD deaktivieren versuchen  

@Galford 

Ja den Comment habe ich überlesen   
Und zum Thema spiel das Spiel... du kannst FH3 500h spielen ohne auch nur eine Karre in einem Duell gewonnen zu haben, Ich hatte an diesen Rennen nämlich bis gerade eben genau 0 interesse.


----------



## Galford (13. Oktober 2016)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Dein Drivetar sollte dann öfter in Rennen von den Leuten im Club auftauchen, gibt soviel ich weiß Geld und vielleicht auch XP. Mein Club nennt sich LPN (Vom Youtuber LPN05), bin aber leider nur in der zweit Gruppe da die erste direkt voll war.



Ich glaube nicht, dass ich da je XP bekommen hätte. Aber im Moment kann ich nicht einmal online spielen. Und ob mir meine Drivatar-Belohnungen korrekt gutgeschrieben werden.....muss ich mal  in den nächsten Tagen genauer beobachten. Geöffnet habe ich die Meldungen zwar, aber irgendwie nie darauf geachtet ob die Kleinbeträge gutgeschrieben wurden.


----------



## aloha84 (13. Oktober 2016)

Kann jemand bestätigen, dass es durch den neuen Nvidia Treiber (373.06) einen Performance-Schub gab?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1lrzCwn6-Gg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Oktober 2016)

Also ich kann kein Unterschied feststellen.  Bin aber auch zufrieden mit der Performance (im Singleplayer).


----------



## night (13. Oktober 2016)

also ich spiele immoment auf einem asus rog g752 habe den neuen graka treiber installiert und ja er bringt etwas, die fps droppen nicht mehr (so arg) herunter wie davor aber trotzdem stockt es willkürlich mal wenn ich die max fps meines bildschirms (75hz) einstelle  auf 38 fps bei mir also die hälfte läuft das game perfekt , schade das man nicht noch ne zwischen stufe einstellen kann 50fps oder so achja und ich stelle das game jedes mal auf priorität echtzeit dadurch läuft es noch besser wie ich finde!

und dann habe ich noch eine frage zu dem game, wie spiele ich online? ich check das nicht, will einfach stink normal online rennen fahren is das möglich?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. Oktober 2016)

Bei mir macht der Treiber auch keinen Unterschied, wenn Ich die FPS unlocke sind die nominell gleich und der Microstutter ist auch immernoch da, kann aber eben sein, dass ich CPU limitiert bin  
Zumindest macht der Treiber aber nichts kaputt.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (13. Oktober 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Kann jemand bestätigen, dass es durch den neuen Nvidia Treiber (373.06) einen Performance-Schub gab?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Durch den Treiber habe ich bei mir keine Stutter mehr. Mit dem älteren gab es hier und da Hänger, jetzt läuft die Version wie sie sollte. Bzw nutze ich den Treiber eh schon seit er draußen ist, bzw kann ich seit meinem Upgrade auf die GTX980 auch endlich in 75-60FPS ohne Stutter spielen.


----------



## night (13. Oktober 2016)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Durch den Treiber habe ich bei mir keine Stutter mehr. Mit dem älteren gab es hier und da Hänger, jetzt läuft die Version wie sie sollte. Bzw nutze ich den Treiber eh schon seit er draußen ist, bzw kann ich seit meinem Upgrade auf die GTX980 auch endlich in 75-60FPS ohne Stutter spielen.



bei mir droppt es auch so auf maximal 60fps  aber stutter habe ich trotzdem noch


----------



## MezZo_Mix (13. Oktober 2016)

night schrieb:


> bei mir droppt es auch so auf maximal 60fps  aber stutter habe ich trotzdem noch


Als ich meine GTX670 hatte, waren das bei mir so die Probleme. Stutter, Crashes, laggs. Da half es auch nicht die FPS auf 30 zu locken. Ich verstehe nicht was die GPU jetzt so viel anders macht, außer eben mehr FPS zu generieren.


----------



## night (13. Oktober 2016)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Als ich meine GTX670 hatte, waren das bei mir so die Probleme. Stutter, Crashes, laggs. Da half es auch nicht die FPS auf 30 zu locken. Ich verstehe nicht was die GPU jetzt so viel anders macht, außer eben mehr FPS zu generieren.



es liegt ja nicht an meiner graka habe eine 980m im lappi bei anderen mit besseren grakas stockt es ja auch , liegt einfach am game das gepatcht werden muss, wenn ich auch 38fps einstelle läuft es ja wunderbar nur halt 38fps... ^^= nicht flüssig genug wie ich finde. Könnte man in der cfg nicht genau das umschreiben einfach ne 50 draus machen?


----------



## Galford (13. Oktober 2016)

Bei mir verbessert der neueste Nvidia-Treiber nichts. Im Gegenteil, ich nehme öfters leichtes Stottern war. Habe eine GTX970.
Gears of War 4 ist natürlich nicht Open World, aber wie fantastisch das optimiert ist. Da staunt man, was ne 970 noch schafft.


----------



## -Shorty- (13. Oktober 2016)

Auf, EP sammeln. Der PCGH Clan ist schon Platz 1164.  😀


----------



## MezZo_Mix (13. Oktober 2016)

Wie viele sind den schon im PCGH Clan.


----------



## Isrian (13. Oktober 2016)

36 oder so.


----------



## Galford (13. Oktober 2016)

Die Anforderungen um den Nissan im Forzathon zu gewinnen scheinen gesenkt worden zu sein. Ich meine was von 75.000 Punkten geisterte zuvor im Internet herum.
 Sei's drum. Immerhin der erste okay-e Forzathon Reward. Aber viel Wert ist das Auto nicht.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (13. Oktober 2016)

150K wären schon ne kleine Herausforderung


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. Oktober 2016)

Bei mir scheint der neue Nvidia Treiber doch etwas zu bringen... nämlich freezes. Das Spiel friert einfach so ein und die Musik läuft weiter... 
Edit: Mit dem alten Treiber genau das selbe... och menno ich habe doch gerade erst Urlaub bekommen.


----------



## Pladdaah (14. Oktober 2016)

Shorty am ep grinden?  ich schau n paar Tage nicht rein und er macht derweil ein paarhundert Level - aaaaaaaaaaaalles klaaaaaaaaar


----------



## mrmurphy007 (14. Oktober 2016)

Mitglieder mit Gold-Status gibt es in der Clubliste nicht. Entweder wir sind Casuals oder Suchtis. Wobei Shorty eine Klasse für sich ist.


----------



## MrSonii (14. Oktober 2016)

Semesterferien sind was feines 
Leider am Montag vorbei


----------



## Galford (14. Oktober 2016)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Mitglieder mit Gold-Status gibt es in der Clubliste nicht. Entweder wir sind Casuals oder Suchtis. Wobei Shorty eine Klasse für sich ist.



Im PCGH Extrem Club? Da seh ich aber mehr als nur einen mit Gold. Oder was meinst du?

850


----------



## mrmurphy007 (14. Oktober 2016)

Galford schrieb:


> Im PCGH Extrem Club? Da seh ich aber mehr als nur einen mit Gold. Oder was meinst du?
> 
> 850



In der Club Ladder ist kein einziger.


----------



## Lors84 (14. Oktober 2016)

patch nr. 2 in ca. 10 stunden:

Forza Motorsport auf Twitter: "For those wondering, today's #ForzaHorizon3 update will be published around 7 p.m. Pacific."

Unsupported Browser


----------



## MrSonii (14. Oktober 2016)

Okay,
hätte ich gewusst, dass so schnell neue HE Autos kommen hätte ich wie ich eigentlich geplant hatte meine Spins aufgehoben nachdem ich alle aktuellen HEs hatte,
aber hab die aus Langeweile doch eingelöst


----------



## Isrian (14. Oktober 2016)

Jup. Alle Platin oder Silber und niedriger. 

Forzathon in ca 30 Minuten abgeschlossen, wieder 3 weitere Fahrzeuge geknipst (ein RS5 wollte entkommen, hab ihn aber doch noch erwischt).


Unsupported Browser

Heut Nacht um 4 kommt der Patch dann bei uns. 

Ich hab ja noch ein Paar credits zum spinnen. Wenn die nicht reichen, wird Goliath mit Ford GT gefahren.


----------



## Calderon00 (14. Oktober 2016)

Hat jemand auch das Problem, dass man nicht online spielen kann? Bei mir taucht zwar ein Popup auf, dass eine Lobby gefunden worden ist aber nach Annahme passiert gar nix und ich nach wie vor im Singleplayee.

Achja, und den S14 bekomme ich auch nicht obwohl ich mit dem Tureno weit über 35K geschafft habe?!


----------



## MrSonii (14. Oktober 2016)

Isrian schrieb:


> Heut Nacht um 4 kommt der Patch dann bei uns.
> 
> Ich hab ja noch ein Paar credits zum spinnen. Wenn die nicht reichen, wird Goliath mit Ford GT gefahren.



Stimmt die Credits gibts ja auch noch  
Da hab ich auch noch einige rumliegen, und ich finde auch das Bestzeitenjagd auf Goliath durchaus Spaß macht und als Nebeneffekt auch was abwirft


----------



## Isrian (14. Oktober 2016)

Hast du die 35k auch in einer Driftzone gemacht?


----------



## -Shorty- (14. Oktober 2016)

Pladdaah schrieb:


> Shorty am ep grinden? ich schau n paar Tage nicht rein und er macht derweil ein paarhundert Level - aaaaaaaaaaaalles klaaaaaaaaar





mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Mitglieder mit Gold-Status gibt es in der Clubliste nicht. Entweder wir sind Casuals oder Suchtis. Wobei Shorty eine Klasse für sich ist.




Zugegeben muss man dafür gezielt nur EP-Farmen, wie das geht sieht man auf Youtube. 

Hab die Variante mit den Drift-Kollisionen genutzt, macht man das ne Stunde gibt es da ~3-4 Millionen EP. 
Ist allerdings äußerst langweilig... aber praktisch um Wheelspins zu sammeln. 

Wird zum nächsten Patch raus sein, dann geh ich mal noch was farmen.^^

Added a 30-second cooldown to the Drift Tap Skill


Isrian schrieb:


> Hast du die 35k auch in einer Driftzone gemacht?


Bekomm den S14 auch nicht, trotz Drift in Driftzone.


Yeah PCGH- Club Rank 1111.


----------



## Galford (14. Oktober 2016)

Den Nissan hab ich gestern noch erspielt. Und auch bekommen. Allerdings komme ich wie Calderon00 auch nicht online.


----------



## Isrian (14. Oktober 2016)

Ich kann ihn dir verkaufen, Shorty. 

Btw, nicht nur die drift taps bekommen einen cooldown, sondern die EP durch Skillketten werden auch noch reduziert. Also wird sich Goliath wahrscheinlich dann mit einen EP Wagen mehr lohnen als mit Drift/Fähigkeit.


----------



## Galford (14. Oktober 2016)

Hab schon lange keine Horizon Wagen mehr gewonnen. Bin mal gespannt wie viel Geld ich für Wheelspins locker machen muss, um an die neuen Horizon-Autos zu kommen. Meine gesammelten Wheelspins werden wohl nicht reichen.

Und endlich wird der Landmark-Bug gefixt. 0,1% ich komme.


----------



## Isrian (14. Oktober 2016)

Bin bei 98,8%.

5 Löffellisten wollen mir einfach nicht gelingen, nur 6/17 Driftzonen, obwohl ich bei allen mindestens einen Stern hab. Seltsamerweise haben alle Blitzerzonen gezählt, obwohl da auch 4 nur mit 2 Sternen und eine mit 1 Stern ist.


----------



## Galford (14. Oktober 2016)

Bei Drift-Zonen und - wenn ich es noch richtig weiß - bei Gefahrenschildern, braucht man 3 Sterne, dass sie überhaupt zählen. Wieso das so ist? Keine Ahnung. 
 Auch nicht warum dann Blitzer und Blitzer-Zonen anders behandelt werden, und es dort egal ist ob 1, 2 oder 3 Sterne, und diese gezählt werden. 

 Allerdings, für 100% braucht man in allen Driftzonen, bei allen Gefahrenschilder, bei allen Blitzer und bei allen Blitzer-Zonen 3 Sterne


----------



## -Shorty- (15. Oktober 2016)

Isrian schrieb:


> Ich kann ihn dir verkaufen, Shorty.
> 
> Btw, nicht nur die drift taps bekommen einen cooldown, sondern die EP durch Skillketten werden auch noch reduziert. Also wird sich Goliath wahrscheinlich dann mit einen EP Wagen mehr lohnen als mit Drift/Fähigkeit.




Gekauft. Stell ihn mir einfach vors Haus.


----------



## night (15. Oktober 2016)

Gibt es schon Release notes zu dem Patch der um 4 uhr kommt ?


----------



## -Shorty- (15. Oktober 2016)

Eine Seite vorher.  

Unsupported Browser

41M EP, habe fertig.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (15. Oktober 2016)

Bei mir liegt es mit dem S14 am abschalten der Telemetrie in Windows... auf der Xbox habe Ich das gute Stück sofort bekommen.
Naja, wenn morgen schlechtes Wetter ist installiere Ich halt Windows nocheinmal neu.. ist weniger arbeit als den ganzen Quatsch wieder zurück zu stellen


----------



## Galford (15. Oktober 2016)

Viel kann ich zum Patch noch nicht sagen, aber die beiden noch nicht gezählten Landmarks muss man nicht einmal mehr anfahren (wenn man sie zuvor schon gefunden hatte)
Somit wäre das gefixt. Damit sind endlich auch die 100% voll.


Edit:
Die 7 neuen Horizon Autos haben mich gekostet:
- ca. 25 Wheelspins
-  5,83 Millionen für kaufbare Wheelspins (Verkauf doppelter Autos und Gewinne sind verrechnet)

Von den alten HE sind mir aber auch welche begegnet (Ford GT, Ford Focus, Viper und ich glaube, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher, der bisherige BMW).
Ob das so gewollt ist (das es immer 11 Autos sind, mit entsprechenden Boni), oder ein Bug, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen.


----------



## -Shorty- (15. Oktober 2016)

Eben angetestet, der Patch scheint zumindest ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung zu sein.

Außerhalb des Stadtgebietes läufts bei mir jetzt flüssiger, speziell wenn die Drivatare nachgeladen werden.
Probleme bekomme ich aber im Stadtgebiet nach wie vor, speziell die Straße entlang der Straßenbahn ist bei mir immer noch sehr hakelig.

PS: Den Driftberührungen einen 30sec Timer zu geben, empfinde ich als etwas viel. Man hätte hier auch einfach an den Punkten schrauben können. Fühlt sich komisch an wenn man "rumdriftet" und mal gibts dafür Punkte und mal nicht weil der Timer noch läuft. Stört zwar nicht weiter aber Cooldownzeiten in Rennspielen hab ich auch noch nicht gesehn.


----------



## Isrian (15. Oktober 2016)

Das haben sie auch nur gemacht, weil die Leute gezielt wie im Video an ner Wand entlang gedriftet sind. Kann ja auch nicht Sinn des Spieles sein.


----------



## night (15. Oktober 2016)

Also free roam sind die stutters sogut wie weg fps droppen zwar aber stuttert garnet bzw.  Selten aber im Rennen mit npcs drops von 20 fps und mehr stutter


----------



## Isrian (15. Oktober 2016)

Schon 10 Mio für wheelspins raus und erst 5 von den neuen Horizon Karren.


----------



## MrSonii (15. Oktober 2016)

So heute mittag mal ne neue persönliche Bestzeit bei Goliath rausgehauen,
in den anschließenden Wheelspins plus 2 Mio Credit spins neue 4 Horizon Karren gewonnen.
Mir sind aber auch alte begegnet (aber hab keine bekommen, hab die alten aber eh schon).


----------



## Isrian (15. Oktober 2016)

So, hab alle 7 neuen Wagen. Hat mich nur 13 Mio + die Einnahmen durch die spins ansich gekostet. 

Den Bac Mono hab ich sogar doppelt bekommen. Einen zum verkaufen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (15. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab etwas ganz Komisches am laufen.  Seit ich für einen Freund die Aufgabe für den Silvia gemacht habe, bekomme ich auch VIP Spins auf meinem Account.. Ich hab mich nur kurz mit seinem Account eingeloggt die Aufgabe gemacht, ausgeloggt und mich wieder angemeldet, und jetzt bekomme ich VIP Spins. 


/Edit: Und ja ich bekomme auch wie ich gerade sehe die ganzen Autos umsonst... Wtf läuft da den falsch. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galford (15. Oktober 2016)

Tja, dann würde ich mal sagen: Glück gehabt.

Der Autopass ist aber nicht dabei?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (15. Oktober 2016)

Glaube nicht, zumindest sehe ich davon nichts. Kann mir aber gerade die ganzen Autos "kaufen" für die ich den Pass bräuchte.


----------



## Galford (15. Oktober 2016)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Glaube nicht, zumindest sehe ich davon nichts. Kann mir aber gerade die ganzen Autos "kaufen" für die ich den Pass bräuchte.



Sieht nicht so aus, als ob das Smoking Tyre Pack bei dir vorhanden wäre. Kann mich aber auch irren.


>>>
Auch ja, ganz vergessen, bei den Wheelspins für die 7 neuen Horizon Autos habe ich auch eine alte HE Viper gewonnen, und auch schon im Aktionshaus verkauft.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (15. Oktober 2016)

Doch Smoking Tyre Pack war auch dabei.


----------



## Galford (15. Oktober 2016)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Doch Smoking Tyre Pack war auch dabei.



Bei mir ist das separat gelistet, bei dir nicht. Sei's drum. Hast Glück gehabt.
Hat dein Kumpel sich auch schon den Expansion Pass geholt? Wenn nicht, solltest du ihr freundlich darum bitten


----------



## -Shorty- (15. Oktober 2016)

Interessant, bei mir waren vorhin alle Spins ohne VIP Bonus, gib mein VIP-Pass wieder zurück Mezzo_Mix, hehe


----------



## Galford (15. Oktober 2016)

Nachdem der VIP Status zuerst gefixt wurde, ist es mir innerhalb des ersten Tages danach, auch mal passiert, dass nach ein paar VIP Spins, die folgenden 2-3 ohne VIP waren. Ist aber schon länger nicht mehr passiert.

Ob das Script, das für den Store geschrieben wurde, um das Problem mit dem VIP Status und DLCs zu fixen, auch dafür verantwortlich ist, warum MezZo_Mix so "einfach" an die Sachen herangekommen ist?


----------



## Mischk@ (15. Oktober 2016)

Wie schalte ich die Silvia S14 frei ?


----------



## Galford (15. Oktober 2016)

Mischk@ schrieb:


> Wie schalte ich die Silvia S14 frei ?



Da der Forzathon nicht mehr läuft, bei dem man den Silvia S14 selber gewinnen konnte, im Moment gar nicht mehr. Allerdings kannst du mal im Auktionshaus nachschauen, und das Auto Leuten abkaufen, die es bereits gewonnen haben und verkaufen möchten.

Wenn allerdings gemeint ist, dass du die Vorgaben erfüllt hast, und du nur das Auto nicht bekommen hast, und dies das Problem ist, weiß ich leider auch nicht wie man das löst.


----------



## GoodTime (16. Oktober 2016)

nabend,
kann mir einer sagen wieso bei mir das auktionshaus ausgegraut ist? bin rang 85 und raff einfach nicht woran das liegt


----------



## ak1504 (16. Oktober 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=58DpdumAVCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Oktober 2016)

GoodTime schrieb:


> nabend,
> kann mir einer sagen wieso bei mir das auktionshaus ausgegraut ist? bin rang 85 und raff einfach nicht woran das liegt



Du hattest nicht zufällig den 999.999.999$ Bug oder?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (16. Oktober 2016)

ak1504 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Das input Lag ist aber ziemlich stark, oder täuscht das weil die Lenkbewegung im Spiel keine 900° kann? 
Und warum wurde FH 3 auf der E3 mit Fanatec CSW Hardware gezeigt wenn es dann doch nicht in der Release version drin war? 

Naja mir egal. FH 3 ist Arcade, das spiele ich eh lieber mit Gamepad. Aber hoffe doch das ein Forza 7 dann gleich von Anfang kompletten (Hersteller bezogen) Lenkrad Support hat.


----------



## GoodTime (16. Oktober 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Du hattest nicht zufällig den 999.999.999$ Bug oder?



nein hatte ich nich^^


----------



## onlygaming (17. Oktober 2016)

Also ich weiß nicht was ich von dem Patch halten soll, zwar läuft es jetzt in der Werkstatt beim Teile scrollen ohne standbild und drop auf ein FPS, aber ich bin vor dem Patch ~3 mal 5 Runden Goliath gefahren, immer lief es, jetzt ist es nach 4/5 Runden einfach abgestürzt, um diese Uhrzeit sehr deprimierend


----------



## DeadlyStriker (17. Oktober 2016)

Wie macht ihr das denn alle beim Goliath Rennen das die Gegener so viel Abstand haben?

Da sind ja teilweise Runden dabei mit über 20 Minuten. 

Bei mir klebt mindestens immer einer direkt am Arsch. 

P.S. bin auch endlich seit ein paar Tagen im PCGH Club


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Oktober 2016)

Ne Runde über 20min? 
Dann solltest du mal das Auto wechseln


----------



## DeadlyStriker (17. Oktober 2016)

MrSonii schrieb:


> So heute mittag mal ne neue persönliche Bestzeit bei Goliath rausgehauen,
> in den anschließenden Wheelspins plus 2 Mio Credit spins neue 4 Horizon Karren gewonnen.
> Mir sind aber auch alte begegnet (aber hab keine bekommen, hab die alten aber eh schon).



Ich meine die Gegner... Ich bin bei ca. 12 Minuten... Komme mit schnellen Autos irgendwie nicht so zurecht 

Bei dem Screenshot sieht man ja die Rundenzeit der Gegener.

Ich hab das Problem das einer direkt immer hinter mir ist... Die anderen mit Abstand.

Sobald ich nen Fehler mache werde ich von dem einen hinter mir überholt.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Oktober 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ne Runde über 20min?
> Dann solltest du mal das Auto wechseln



Nochmal lesen... 

Bei der Goliath konnte ich auch locker 2 Stufen bei der KI hochstellen, fährt man die mit etwas schwacher KI kommen da schnell 20min Abstand zu Stande.

Häufig springen die KI Gegner auch auf die Felsen, im letzten Abschnitt wenn es wieder zum Strand runter geht aber setzen sich dann nicht wieder zurück. Außerdem scheint die KI-Einstellung auch Auswirkungen auf den TopSpeed der Gegner zu haben, was auf der Strecke natürlich enorme Auswirkungen hat.

Etwas komisch ist es trotzdem, teilweise überrunde ich Gegner nach 1,5 Runden, sprich die sind bis dahin nur ne halbe Runde gefahren. Etwas extrem.

Auf S1 (900) ist meine PB grad 11min 15sec.

@DeadlyStriker: Eventuell mal ein anderes Auto testen, vielleicht ist das aktuelle nicht sonderlich stark und/oder das Handling zu schlecht um dich abzusetzen. Normalerweise kann man sich da schon absetzen, eventuell nimmst du einige Kurven auch falsch? Gibt einige davon, wo die Bremspunkte und Linie enorme Auswirkungen haben, mal bekommt man die Kurve grad so noch mit 200, richtig angebremst und raus beschleunigt locker mal mit 240-250Km/h. Bei der Goliath sind das gefühlt 95% der Kurven, sprich da kann man viel Zeit gut machen oder liegen lassen.

Welche KI-Schwierigkeit fährst du? Hatte gestern auf Experte ohne Traktionsregelung und Stabilitätskontrolle keine großen Probleme, obwohl ich in jeder Runden nen Patzer bzw. Abflug gemacht hab. Gegner KI etwas reduzieren?


----------



## DeadlyStriker (17. Oktober 2016)

Nachdem die Gegner Schwierigkeit ja keine Auswirkung auf die EP haben sondern nur auf die Credits, stell ich die einfach mal auf Dämlich^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Oktober 2016)

Die KI ist total verbuggt und je nach Rennen anders. Es gibt Rennen wo du dir schon auf "sehr erfahren" einfach die Zähne ausbeißt und irgendwann merkst, das ist unmöglich. Dann gibts Rennen wie Goliath wo du ohne Probleme auf Unschlagbar den Sieg nach Hause fährst. Wurde schon vor Release von Gamestar negativ angemerkt.


----------



## DeadlyStriker (17. Oktober 2016)

Ich fahr das ganze heute Abend mal mit nem A oder maximal S1 Auto... da tu ich mir einfach leichter als mit nem X999.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Oktober 2016)

Achso, wenn du auf X999 nur Zeiten im 12min Bereich schaffst ist das natürlich kein Wunder. Da liegen die Zeiten eigentlich bei ~9min. 

Teste dich mal mit S1 ran, wenn du dann auch im Bereich von 12 Min / Runde liegst hast du eventuell auch das falsche X999 Auto benutzt, da gibts gefühlt enorme Unterschiede beim Handling. Klasse A würde ich mir nicht unbedingt antun, da fehlt dann zuviel Handling oder Topspeed für die Strecke. Zum Spaß kann man das aber machen 

Welches X999 Auto hast du gefahren?


----------



## DeadlyStriker (17. Oktober 2016)

Danke für die Tipps,

hatte den neusten Lamborghini Aventador auf X999 getunt.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Oktober 2016)

Das ist aber auch ein Klumpen, .
(War aber ebenso mein erstes X999 Fahrzeug.)

Kann nur empfehlen sich nicht zu sehr auf Allrad zu fixieren, auch in der X999 Klasse. Die meisten Heckgetriebenen besitzen deutlich bessere Fahreigenschaften.
Allrad ist fast immer mit +120kg und schlechteren Kurveneigenschaften verbunden. 

Hab sogar den Centenario '16 auf Heckantrieb umgebaut und fahr damit Kurven mit knapp 400 Km/h, mit Allrad ging nie mehr als 360 Km/h. Das zusätzlich mal im Hinterkopf behalten. Allrad ist eigentlich Gift für Highspeedkurven, auch wenn es beim Starten gut abgeht, aber das macht man auch nur einmal pro Rennen.


----------



## DeadlyStriker (17. Oktober 2016)

Das werde ich mal beherzigen 

Welches Auto würdet ihr denn empfehlen?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (17. Oktober 2016)

DeadlyStriker schrieb:


> Das werde ich mal beherzigen
> 
> Welches Auto würdet ihr denn empfehlen?


Nur Autos bis zur A Klasse. Alles darüber ist doch kaum fahrbar. Also ich tu mir extrem schwer die ganzen Extrem Autos zu fahren, geschweige ein Rennen so zu gewinnen. Mit Autos der unteren Klassen ist das Gewinnen meist kein Problem.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Oktober 2016)

Also für S1 würde ich dir erstmal den NSX mit Rocketbunny  Kit empfehlen, wunderbares Handling allerdings etwas wenig Topspeed, trotzdem eine Empfehlung wenn man ohne Traktions- und Stabilitätskontrolle fahren will, da sehr großer Grenzbereich. (Glaube das ist der neuere der beiden Honda NSX.)

Nächstes Level ist dann der Subaru BRZ (HE), welcher etwas zäher in die Kurven geht, beim Herausbeschleunigen sehr schnell ausbricht, dafür etwas mehr Topspeed bringt. Da brauchts schon einiges an Gefühl den nicht an jedem Kurvenausgang quer zu stellen. Am schwersten dürften dann die alten Muscle Cars werden, hohes Gewicht, viel Leistung am Heck, mäßiges Fahrwerk. Zum letzten, ist erstmal nur eine Vermutung, hab noch nicht viele Rennen in Muscle Cars gehabt. Ist eben auch von den Fahrhilfen abhängig.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Oktober 2016)

DeadlyStriker schrieb:


> Das werde ich mal beherzigen
> 
> Welches Auto würdet ihr denn empfehlen?



Also wenn du Goliath farmen willst, defintiv ein XP-Boost Auto. 
Der Subaru BRZ HE hat mir sehr sehr gut gefallen, bereits am Start (auf Allrad umgebaut) lässt man alle Gegner stehen und überrundet dann fleißig  (man sollte allerdings beim Tuning dann beim Getriebe mehr nach links auf Höchstgeschwindigkeit gehen, sonst fährst dauernd bei 330km/h im Begrenzer). 
Der XP-Boost ist nicht zu verachten, jetzt wo das XP-Farmen per Drift abgeschwächt wurde.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (17. Oktober 2016)

Die Musclecars sind schwer in Ordnung, man muss nur auf AWD umbauen. Am besten fährt sich der 69er Mustang.


----------



## DeadlyStriker (17. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab immer noch kein HE XP Boost Auto in meinem Besitz... Das Auktionshaus brachte mir auch noch kein Glück... Aber kommt bestimmt noch


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Oktober 2016)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Die Musclecars sind schwer in Ordnung, man muss nur auf AWD umbauen. Am besten fährt sich der 69er Mustang.


Allrad ist keine Option.   Zuviel verschenkte Punkte, Mehrgewicht usw.  Aber ja wenn möglich einen Subaru BRZ HE zulegen. Die Bonus EP entsprechen den XP für die Platzierung im Rennen, bei einer Runde Goliath entspricht das schon 35k extra EP, in meinem Fall.


----------



## onlygaming (17. Oktober 2016)

Also ich bin mit einem Allrad Jaguar Type F HE Voll getunt die Runde in 9:55 gefahren, aber da geht noch was 

Aber das Problem das ein Freund immer nach einer Zeit die Verbindung aus dem Online Spiel verliert ist immer noch da  Hat vielleicht jemand eine Lösung?


----------



## Isrian (17. Oktober 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Also wenn du Goliath farmen willst, defintiv ein XP-Boost Auto.
> Der Subaru BRZ HE hat mir sehr sehr gut gefallen, bereits am Start (auf Allrad umgebaut) lässt man alle Gegner stehen und überrundet dann fleißig  (man sollte allerdings beim Tuning dann beim Getriebe mehr nach links auf Höchstgeschwindigkeit gehen, sonst fährst dauernd bei 330km/h im Begrenzer).
> Der XP-Boost ist nicht zu verachten, jetzt wo das XP-Farmen per Drift abgeschwächt wurde.



V8 rein und der geht auch auf die 400 zu. Aber selbst damit landeste auf den Graden am Begrenzer.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Oktober 2016)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit einem Allrad Jaguar Type F HE Voll getunt die Runde in 9:55 gefahren, aber da geht noch was
> 
> Aber das Problem das ein Freund immer nach einer Zeit die Verbindung aus dem Online Spiel verliert ist immer noch da  Hat vielleicht jemand eine Lösung?



Gute Zeit.  Hab den Jaguar Type F auch noch voll aufgerüstet rumstehen, dann werde ich den heute mal antesten.

Wegen den Abbrüchen: 

Das hatte ich die Tage genau so erlebt als ich mit Pladdaah gespielt hab. Was wir aber nicht getestet haben, ob da eventuell eine Änderung bei den Crossplay Einstellungen helfen könnte, ist mir erst später eingefallen. Man kann seine Lobbys ja einschränken auf die eigene Plattform.
Wäre einen Test wert, ansonsten bleibt da wohl nur auf einen Patch zu warten oder Lösungen aus der Community zu suchen.


----------



## onlygaming (17. Oktober 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Gute Zeit.  Hab den Jaguar Type F auch noch voll aufgerüstet rumstehen, dann werde ich den heute mal antesten.
> 
> Wegen den Abbrüchen:
> 
> ...


Danke  Werden wir gleich direkt ausprobieren, werde mich melden. 
Weiß du/jemand anderes wie sich die "Geschwindigkeitsfähigkeit" beim C63 Black Series Horizon Edition auswirkt/bringt?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9301I mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Oktober 2016)

Na gibt einfach mehr Punkte auf die Speed Skills, ähnlich wie beim Drift Skill+Car. 
Sprich mehr Fähigkeitspunkte durch schnell fahren beim C63, aber nicht gleich mehr EP...

Der C63 könnte aber auf dem Autobahnabschnitt sehr lohnenswert sein, 1-2 mal sauber hin und zurück fahren dürfte gute Punkte geben.
Sonst ist der wohl nur nett anzusehen und zu hören, üblicherweise sind solche "Top-Speed" Abschnitte in den Rennen eher rar, mit Ausnahme der Goliath Strecke vielleicht. Davon abgehen muss man die Punkte ja auch erst mal "saven", was bei über 300km/h schnell mal daneben geht. 

Dagegen ist der EP Boost wohl lohnenswerter / zuverlässiger aber muss ich mal testen.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (17. Oktober 2016)

kann den c63 nur empfehlen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onlygaming (17. Oktober 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Na gibt einfach mehr Punkte auf die Speed Skills, ähnlich wie beim Drift Skill+Car.
> Sprich mehr Fähigkeitspunkte durch schnell fahren beim C63, aber nicht gleich mehr EP...
> 
> Der C63 könnte aber auf dem Autobahnabschnitt sehr lohnenswert sein, 1-2 mal sauber hin und zurück fahren dürfte gute Punkte geben.
> ...



Achso dachte der ist vielleicht schneller als der C63 @ Stock


----------



## Ebrithil (17. Oktober 2016)

Almdudler2604 schrieb:


> kann den c63 nur empfehlen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach du schei*e


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Oktober 2016)

Das stimmt ja alles.  xD


----------



## mrmurphy007 (17. Oktober 2016)

Man denkt "Oh Gott, zum Glück ist das nur ein Videospiel", aber ich habe hier in der Innenstadt schon einen mattpinken C63 gesehen, inklusive Barbiepüppchen am Steuer. Und pinker Nummerschildhalterung.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (17. Oktober 2016)

Jo frei nach Hafti:
"SL Benzer und so die Felgen aus Chrom
der Lack frisch Carbon"


----------



## Blackvoodoo (18. Oktober 2016)

Almdudler2604 schrieb:


> kann den c63 nur empfehlen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie kann man so schöne Autos nur so hässlich machen? 

Oder wie einer weiter vorne schreibt, die Muscle Cars auf Allrad umbauen. Dann sind das doch keine Muscle Cars mehr. Die müssen gut gerade aus gehen, aber eine Kurvenlage haben wie ein Schiff (zumindest die alten)


----------



## DeadlyStriker (18. Oktober 2016)

Hab Gestern einen Subaru BRZ HE ersteigert. Komm damit schon ganz gut zurecht. Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Oktober 2016)

Falls ihr euch übrigens die Zähne an dem Beschleunigungsrennen ausbeißt (für den Forzathron), nehmt am besten den Caterham und ladet euch ein Drag-Setup (Klasse S1 900LP). 
Mit anderen Autos war das irgendwie nicht möglich, man war das nervig. Vor allem merkt man einen groben Fehler an dem Modus. Nimmt man ein X999 Auto oder S2, und ein C-Klasse Auto fährt mit (C mit 600LP) gewinnt dieser immer. Während man als X999 gerade mal starten darf, ist der C-Klasse wagen nur noch 3 Sek vom Ziel entfernt. Grandios gemacht dieser Modus, sehr fair!


----------



## Ion (18. Oktober 2016)

Mit dem OT ist jetzt Schluss! Ich räume hier gleich auf und wenn es danach immer noch weiter geht, gibts Punkte vom feinsten.

---> B2T


----------



## Galford (18. Oktober 2016)

Dann bitte gleich den Thread, wie alle Sammelthreads, oben anheften / anpinnen! Danke.
Vielleicht kann man den Sammelthread von iracing dafür absacken lassen?


----------



## mrmurphy007 (18. Oktober 2016)

Mamma mia, ich habe ein neues Lieblingsauto. McLaren 650s. Grip ohne Ende und online ziehst du damit alle ab! Bei dem Rennen unten bin ich zwischendurch sogar noch  in einen Baum gefahren (was mir sonst natürlich nie passiert... )


----------



## night (19. Oktober 2016)

hat jemand vllt eine ahnung wo man in der cfg die fps beschränkung ändern kann? ich hab 75hz und spiele auf 38fps , würde das aber gern ändern und vllt mal 45fps testen, jemand ne ahnung ?


----------



## Ebrithil (19. Oktober 2016)

Da es sich um eine UWP App handelt und alle Spieldateien nur verschlüsselt auf der Festplatte vorliegen kannst du da überhaupt nix ändern.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Oktober 2016)

Naja du kannst dir schon nen eigenen Framelimiter reinhauen (über Nvidia Inspector beispielsweise).


----------



## night (19. Oktober 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Naja du kannst dir schon nen eigenen Framelimiter reinhauen (über Nvidia Inspector beispielsweise).



und der würde dann meine fps von 38 auf zb. 45 erhöhen wenn ich diesen auf 45 stelle?


----------



## -Shorty- (19. Oktober 2016)

Wenn Vsync aus ist ja, vermutlich war aber genau das nicht gewollt.


----------



## Mischk@ (20. Oktober 2016)

wo finde ich die "_ Goliath  " Strecke bzw wann kommt die ?_


----------



## -Shorty- (20. Oktober 2016)

Byron Bay Festival Lvl. 5


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Oktober 2016)

Unten rechts das Festival auf Stufe 5 bringen. Dann an der Küste unten Rechts ist das Rennen.


----------



## Mischk@ (20. Oktober 2016)

ok, ich hab da erst stufe 4... deshalb... danke !


----------



## Mischk@ (20. Oktober 2016)

Wo finde ich die Fotos aus dem Foto-Modus ?


----------



## Galford (21. Oktober 2016)

Der neueste Patch hat ja fast einen Stealth-Release bekommen. Hat sich bei euch irgendwas geändert?

FH3 Windows 10 Update (October 20) - Forza Horizon 3 Support -- PC - Forza Motorsport Forums


----------



## huenni87 (21. Oktober 2016)

Also bei mir hat sich nicht viel geändert. Auf High Preset mit 60fps sind die Framedrops immer noch übel. Viele Rennen kann man so nach wie vor nicht fahren. Ich bleibe wohl auf 30fps. Eigentlich Schade. Läuft es doch im Schnitt mit 50-55fps.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (21. Oktober 2016)

Der Patch hat mal meine Performance zurück gebracht, der eine davor hat mir Drops runter auf 40FPS beschert. Der hier fixt das für mich wieder so das es auf 75-60FPS Läuft ohne Probleme. 


Manche auf Reddit sind der Meinung das sie mit dem Patch das Spiel gedowngradet haben.  Und btw , VIP Status war einfach ein Bug durch den Windows Store, ich war warum auch immer im Account vom Kollegen drin nur mit meinem Savegame. Hat sich dann selbst gefixt als ich Random aus dem Windows Store gekickt wurde, jetzt gammeln die Autos im Inventar und ich kann sie nicht löschen.


----------



## -Shorty- (21. Oktober 2016)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Der Patch hat mal meine Performance zurück gebracht, der eine davor hat mir Drops runter auf 40FPS beschert. Der hier fixt das für mich wieder so das es auf 75-60FPS Läuft ohne Probleme.



Kann ich bestätigen, Kurztest: Byron Bay starten und die Straße runter durch das Städtchen ballern, nicht ein Ruckler. Mal sehen wie es mit mehr NPC's bzw im Online-Modus so läuft. 
Solo geht die 4K Auflösung jetzt richtig gut.


----------



## Galford (21. Oktober 2016)

Das kleine Städtchen bei Byron Bay sehe ich auch nicht als größtes Problem. Isrian hat es, glaube ich, auch schon erwähnt: bei der Straßenbahnhaltestellen in Surfers Paradise ist ein Punkt, wo das Spiel besonders viel Performance verschlingt. Insbesondere bei Regen und wenn viele Drivatare in der Gegend sind.


----------



## Isrian (21. Oktober 2016)

Auch die lange Gerade am Surfer's Paradise Festival vorbei wird's hakelig. Wobei ich zugeben muss, das ich auch auf die Xbox mittlerweile umgestiegen bin, weil es meinen Rechner derzeit etwas an Leistung mangelt. Einziger Nachteil, ich muss in 16:9 anstatt 21:9 zocken und die online Funktionen gehen, aufgrund meines geizes für Xbox live gold zu zahlen, nicht.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (22. Oktober 2016)

Mit dem letzten Patch läuft das Spiel bei mir nicht mehr gut 
Davor hatte es trotz der beiden performance Patches bei mir immer geholfen den ersten SMT Kern auszumachen und Priorität auf niedrig zu stellen.
Jetzt bin ich oft zwischen 47 und 55 fps.
Hatte auch das Gefühl, dass viel mehr Computer Gegner auf der Straße rumfahren und die viel schneller unterwegs sind. Am Anfang die ganze Zeit mit denen kollidiert.
Hm hoffentlich wird es demnächst wieder besser, zur Zeit macht es durch die schwammige Steuerung nicht mehr so viel Spaß.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (22. Oktober 2016)

Wie kann ich denn meine eigenen, gespeicherten Designs wieder laden? Habe einen Impreza und jetzt die Horizon Edition gewonnen und finde es nicht...


----------



## Isrian (22. Oktober 2016)

Vom Spiel werden die Autos leider als komlett unterschiedliche Fahrzeuge behandelt, deswegen wirst du das wohl nicht laden können. Musst es wohl oder übel nachbauen.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (24. Oktober 2016)

Hatte ich fast vermutet. Schade.


----------



## night (24. Oktober 2016)

Also den gtr34 nissan haben die ja total leistungstechnisch versaut,  viiieeeeel  zu langsam


----------



## Galford (29. Oktober 2016)

Weil es hier so ruhig ist:

http://xboxtavern.com/new-content-coming-to-forza-horizon-3-forzathon-events-and-more/

Unter dem Link gibt es die Beschreibungen der Forzathon-Events im November.

Für mich aber am interessantesten ist:


> *Alpinestars Car Pack – DLC*
> November being a new month, you must have known deep down in your Forza-loving heart that there was going to be a new car pack coming. Well, the Alpinestars Car Pack will be bringing seven new cars to Forza Horizon 3 on Tuesday November 1.
> *
> New Barn Find*
> Alongside the new car pack arriving on Tuesday, the devs are also adding a brand new barn find to the game! The actual make and model will stay a surprise for now but, look for the new barn find to be available for players once they have received the new content update in Forza Horizon 3. Happy hunting!




Update 01.11.2016

Playground hat gerade das folgende Bild getwittert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrSonii (2. November 2016)

So ein großer Berg mit Serpentinen wäre ja mal echt nice 
Bin gespannt auf weitere Infos zur Erweiterung.


----------



## blautemple (2. November 2016)

Ui, Schnee ist immer ein Highlight für mich


----------



## Galford (2. November 2016)

Seit dem Update von Gestern, enden, zumindest bei längeren Rennen, die Musiktitel recht abrupt. Das spielt es auch keine Rolle, ob man gerade mitten im Chorus ist.

Und der neue Scheunenfund scheint auch eine Ewigkeit für die Restaurierung in Anspruch zu nehmen. Wonach richtet sich eigentlich die Dauer der Restaurierung? Nach Levelaufstiegen?

Anstatt nur einen Bereich anzuzeigen, hat es mir auch gleich die Scheune angezeigt (weil ich da schon einmal in der Nähe gewesen sein muss). Das Reduziert das "Suchen" auf Scheune auf Karte markieren, Schnellreise wählen, und schon hat man das Auto gefunden. 
Edit: Nach der Installation der Patches/Updates bin ich zuerst von Byron Bay aus jeweils mit einem von 2 der (insgesamt 7) neuen DLC-Autos (Acura, BMW) Kopf-an-Kopf Rennen gefahren. Da dürfte ich an der Scheune irgendwann vorbeigekommen sein, denn sie ist von einem Punkt eines Feldweges aus direkt zu sehen, auch wenn noch ein paar Bäume dabei stehen.


----------



## Isrian (2. November 2016)

Bei mir ging die Restauration recht schnell. Hab nur 2 Einrundenrennen auf Goliath gefahren und schon war der Wagen fertig.


----------



## Galford (2. November 2016)

Edit: Ich warte einfach mal ab, was sich in der nächsten Zeit tut. Irgendwann wird es schon fertig restauriert sein.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. November 2016)

Hatte beim Scheunenfund nen Bug, hing in der Videosequenz. Denke da ist was kaputt. Mein erstes Problem bisher...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. November 2016)

Galford schrieb:


> Schnellreise wählen,


Also das geht ja mal gar nicht. Ich bin bis jetzt weder in FH 2 noch in FH 3 mit der Schnellreise wohin "gefahren". Das ist ein Rennspiel. Da geht es ums fahren. Also fährt man auch. 
Hast du dir die Schatzkarte gekauft? Da werden ja auch sofort die Scheunen angezeigt.


----------



## Pladdaah (3. November 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Hatte beim Scheunenfund nen Bug, hing in der Videosequenz. Denke da ist was kaputt. Mein erstes Problem bisher...


Meeh,  den scheiß hab ich auch bei jedem zweiten  

Da hilft nur altF4..  


PS: wenn du so weitermachst,  brauchste noch ne Woche auf lvl 1000 

Sent from my thor using Tapatalk


----------



## Galford (3. November 2016)

Ich glaube nach über 26.000 km habe ich mir etwas Komfort verdient.

Oder fahrt ihr alle jedes Mal die Strecke von einem Festival (wahrscheinlich Byron Bay) zum Start von Goliath selber? Echt noch nie Schnellreise im Spiel benutzt?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. November 2016)

Goliath bin ich noch gar nicht gefahren. Aber ja ich nutzte noch nie die Schnellreise.  Und habe es auch nicht vor.


----------



## Galford (3. November 2016)

Pladdaah schrieb:


> PS: wenn du so weitermachst,  brauchste noch ne Woche auf lvl 1000



 Es gibt eigentlich kein Level 1000 in dem Sinne. Du bekommst nach Level 999 Platin und einen Stern, und du kannst für je 200.000 EP neue Wheelspins erhalten und weiter "aufleveln". Du bleibst allerdings bei Platin mit Stern.

 Damit ist die EP/XP Spanne von Level zu Level zwischen Level 901 bis Platin Stern höher als danach. Als "Belohnung" geht das "Leveln" dann wieder schneller, weil du "nur" 200.000 Punkte brauchst.

 Zwischen 900 und Platin braucht man, glaube ich, so ungefähr 21,5 Millionen. Das ist in einer Woche zu schaffen (wenn du das Grinden überhaupt erträgst und das Spiel noch sehen kannst).


Edit: Okay, es ist Haarspalterei. Jeder scheint es Level 1000 zu nennen - dann sei es so.


----------



## Isrian (3. November 2016)

Ich fahr immer zu Goliath hin, aber zurück zum Festival per Schnellreise.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (4. November 2016)

Ich weis noch nicht mal genau wo das Goliath Rennen ist.


----------



## Isrian (4. November 2016)

Am Strand, nördlich vom Byron Bay Festival. Aber wird erst mit freigeschaltet, wenn du das Festival da auf Stufe 5 hast.


----------



## Ebrithil (4. November 2016)

Ich hab die Schnellreise auch noch nie benutzt und hab es auch nicht vor. Meiner Meinung nach ist die ungefähr so sinnig, wie mit dem Auto ins Fitnesscenter zu fahren um da dann auf dem Laufband laufen zu gehen


----------



## blautemple (4. November 2016)

Naja irgendwann hat man sich halt auch mal satt gesehen und möchte möglichst zügig zum nächsten Rennen...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. November 2016)

Jap, zumal ich sagen muss, hätte ich mir mehr von der Landschaft/Map erhofft. Sie ist leider doch recht eintönig. 
Deswegen freue ich mich auf die Schneeberge


----------



## Galford (4. November 2016)

Wenn ihr mich nötigt gibt es halt doch mal ein Bild von meiner Fortschrittsstatistik. Bei der Zeit, die ich bisher gespielt habe, werde ich nicht mehr auf Schnellreise verzichten. Außerdem ist es ein Rennspiel - richtig. Im echten Leben fährst du hoffentlich auch kein Rennen auf dem Weg zu Kartbahn, sondern erst dann auf der Kartbahn. Warum sollte ich wirklich jedes Mal zu Rennen fahren bzw. wieder zurück zu Festivals? Der Weg zu einem Rennen hin, ist halt, so finde ich, nicht immer so spannend. Die paar hundert Meter vom Byron Bay Festivals zu Goliath oder zurück - da passiert wirklich nicht immer was Weltbewegendes. 

Und bevor hier der falsche Eindruck entsteht: Ich nutze Schnellreise nicht ständig, und auch erst nach zig Stunden im Spiel. Ich glaube ich habe die bisherige Spielwelt gut genug gesehen. Bevor ich die Schnellreise überhaupt benutz habe, hatte ich doch schon 100%. Alle Drift-Zonen, Blitzer, Blitzer-Zonen, Gefahrenschilder auf 3 Sternen, 63 Meisterschaften, 63 Fanrennen und etc, etc, . Ich habe über 420 Autos fotografiert, und nein, ich habe die nicht alle einzeln fotografiert, sondern in den Startaufstellungen von Rennen und natürlich auch in der offenen Welt, wenn ich gesehen habe, dass ich die noch nicht hatte (Fotoapparat-Symbol). Und jetzt geht es bei mir eigentlich sowieso nur noch darum etwas mehr Geld anzuhäufen. 

Und wenn das Spiel eine Schnellreise-Funktion anbietet, ist es meiner Meinung nach auch legitim diese zu nutzen. Nach über 26.000 Kilometer ist das sowieso in Ordnung. Und im echten Leben seid ihr ja bestimmt noch nie mit dem Bus gefahren - da fahrt ihr auch nicht selber. Da wird man gefahren. Und die selbe Strecken, Jahr ein Jahr aus, darf man auch hin und wieder komplett verschlafen, da bekommt man dann auch nichts mehr, von der bereits zur Genüge bekannte Landschaft, mit.

Edit:
Ich finde Vergleiche mit dem realen Leben eigentlich eher unpassend, aber ich hab damit ja nicht angefangen.


----------



## -Shorty- (4. November 2016)

Ich finde es schwachsinnig, dass man die Lieferung der Fahrzeuge bezahlen muss. Gleich mal 10.000 verballern nur weil man spontan mal ne Blitzer- oder Driftzone verbessern will. Hatte zwar noch nie zu wenig Kohle, verstehe es aber trotzdem nicht. Kommt ja nichtmal ein schicker Heli eingeflogen und liefert das Auto. Wofür also die 10k.


----------



## Ebrithil (4. November 2016)

Jungs ich wollte hier niemanden angreifen, und rechtfertigen muss sich hier erst rech keiner 
War halt nur meine Meinung, ich hab aber auch nicht soo viel gespielt (Zeit hinterm Steuer ~40H)


----------



## Ion (4. November 2016)

Ebrithil schrieb:


> Jungs ich wollte hier niemanden angreifen, und rechtfertigen muss sich hier erst rech keiner



Das wollte ich auch gerade sagen. Jeder soll das Spiel so spielen, wie es ihm am meisten Spaß macht. Dafür ist es da. 


Zur aktuellen Situation was die Performance angeht:
Ich bin echt überrascht. Es läuft ja inzwischen tatsächlich mit durchgehend 60FPS unter Ultra Details in FullHD. Keine Stocker mehr oder andere Probleme. Es freut mich auch, dass man in den Menüs endlich schneller navigieren kann. Langsam wird es


----------



## Galford (4. November 2016)

Zu einem anderen Thema:

Man kann ja von anderen Leuten als Drivatar angeheuert werden. Wahnsinnig viel kommt dabei nicht rum. Und natürlich kann man Drivatare aufstellen.
Der "Wert" eines Drivatar wird dabei in Fans, Ep (XP) und Credits bemessen. Mein Problem liegt bei Credits, denn da geht es darum, was man gerade an Credits besitzt.
Eigentlich sollte dort mMn aber das gesamte Einkommen stehen. Jemand mit vielen Autos kann z.B. deutlich mehr verdient habe,  kommt beim Vergleich aber möglicherweise schlechter weg, weil er sein Einkommen in Autos "angelegt" hat, statt die Credits zu horten.

Klar, es ist eigentlich eine Kleinigkeit. Ich finde nur, es verzerrt das Bild etwas.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (4. November 2016)

Habe ich richtig gelesen du hast über 26000 km in FH 3? Äh da frage ich mich ob du kein Leben (Schule, Beruf usw.) hast. 
Ich habe das Spiel seit Release und habe noch nicht mal 1300 km. 
Habe einen Blitzer bis jetzt auf 3 Sterne, keine einzige Driftzone geschafft (bin kein Drift Experte, 2 Sterne sind für mich da schon schwer), keine Blitzerzonen fertig, und auch erst 1 oder 2 Sprünge mit 3 Sternen. Auch fehlt mir noch eine Straße, keine Ahnung wo die sein soll, auf der Karte sehe ich keinen grauen Fleck.


----------



## Isrian (4. November 2016)

Die Straße, die dir fehlt, ist sicher die im See, da sind ein paar Inseln mit ner Bonustafel drauf. Vom östlichen Ufer aus kannst du auf die erste Insel fahren, auf der Map sieht das Wasser an der Stelle anders aus und wenn du da bist, siehst du auch den Schilf aus dem Wasser ragen.

Ich selbst bin auch erst bei 10k Kilometer. Auch fehlen mir noch 9 Driftzonen und glaube 3 Blitzerzonen auf 3 Sterne. Autos hab ich erst 387/443 geknipst.

Ich hab ne 40 Stunden Arbeitswoche, wenn ich dann in meiner Freizeit nur Forza spielen würde, wäre ich auch locker bei 25-30k Kilometern, machbar ist es.


----------



## Galford (4. November 2016)

Ich habe keine eigene Familie um die ich mich groß kümmern müsste. Freizeit, Urlaube etc. muss ich nur nach mir ausrichten. Ja, vielleicht wäre ne Freundin und Kinder auch irgendwann mal in der Zukunft schön, aber ich bin halt auch nicht schön, was die Auswahl beeinträchtigt . Wie Isrian anmerkte, es ist möglich. Ich habe auch in den letzten Wochen sämtliche anderen Hobbies ausgelassen. So, aber jetzt genug von meinem Privatleben.
Ich muss mich, glaube ich, hier niemanden gegenüber rechtfertigen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (5. November 2016)

Isrian schrieb:


> Die Straße, die dir fehlt, ist sicher die im See, da sind ein paar Inseln mit ner Bonustafel drauf. Vom östlichen Ufer aus kannst du auf die erste Insel fahren, auf der Map sieht das Wasser an der Stelle anders aus und wenn du da bist, siehst du auch den Schilf aus dem Wasser ragen.
> 
> Ich selbst bin auch erst bei 10k Kilometer. Auch fehlen mir noch 9 Driftzonen und glaube 3 Blitzerzonen auf 3 Sterne. Autos hab ich erst 387/443 geknipst.
> 
> Ich hab ne 40 Stunden Arbeitswoche, wenn ich dann in meiner Freizeit nur Forza spielen würde, wäre ich auch locker bei 25-30k Kilometern, machbar ist es.


Nein leider nicht. Da war ich schon. Und gerade nochmal da hin gefahren. Es ist irgende andere Straße.
Update. Gefunden. Oderhalb der Stadt ist ja die Baustelle. Da war noch ein mini Stück Straße nicht befahren.  
Jetzt habe ich alle.


----------



## Ion (7. November 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit, den kompletten Fortschritt der Kampagne zurückzusetzen?
Ich habe jetzt längere Zeit nicht mehr gespielt und finde irgendwie keinen Zugang mehr zu meinen Autos usw. und würde deshalb gerne noch einmal neu beginnen.


----------



## Ebrithil (7. November 2016)

https://m.reddit.com/r/forza/comments/55d9zt/how_to_reset_forza_horizon_3_story_progress/

Gibt wohl keine "offiziellere" Möglichkeit


----------



## Ion (7. November 2016)

Das hat tatsächlich geklappt! Vielen Dank.


> Go to settings, then system, then apps, find forza, click advanced settings, click reset. Open forza, when the xbox sync opens up, click cancel.


----------



## Supes (8. November 2016)

Ahoi,

habe mir eben die Ultimate Edition von Horizon 3 gekauft. Im Windows Store und in Bewertungen auf Amazon liest man oft, dass die Zusatzinhalte der Ultimate Edition nicht freigeschaltet werden. Darum frage ich mich nun, woran ich erkenne ob die Inhalte alle da sind? Im Windows Store steht bei All-Stars Autopaket, VIP und Autopass immerhin, dass ich sie erworben habe, aber nicht ob sie aktiviert sind o.ä. Kann ich das ingame irgendwie überprüfen?


----------



## ak1504 (8. November 2016)

Das wurde lange gefixt... Ingame bei DLC zu finden... Iwo ganz recht im Menü...


----------



## B4C4RD! (9. November 2016)

Hat irgendjemand von euch noch Lust ne runde zu Jagen?  


Ts: 185.97.6.18:1234

Ich bin wohl noch ne Weile wach, mich hat dieses Goliath-Rennen ziemlich gepackt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. November 2016)

Naja ich habe bis heute die Vorbestellerautos nicht erhalten


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. November 2016)

Mein lieber Scholli,

das Game läuft aber smooth.

Hoffe das bleibt auch so wenn mehr Ki dazukommt.

Wegen Zeitmangel nur die ersten zwei Rennen gefahren.


----------



## MrSonii (9. November 2016)

Warte ab bist du in Framedrop Paradise angekommen bist


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (9. November 2016)

Ich habs nun auch. ( Gewonnen dank Asus  ) läuft auf der Xbox soweit ... ok. leider ist dieses dynamische anpassen der Grafik auch auf der Xbone ziemlich nervig. bist im Wald unterwegs und immer wieder werden Sträuche und bäume sichtbar und nicht sichtbar gemacht. da habe ich auf den PC unter hohen bis sehr hohen Grafik Einstellungen auf meiner 970 gtx weniger Probleme.


----------



## Galford (9. November 2016)

Hat sich eigentlich mal jemand die Mühe gemacht, die Performance (nach den Patches) zu analysieren? Läuft das Spiel in Surfers Paradise mit vielen Verkehrsautos und Drivataren ins CPU-Limit, oder ist es doch die Grafikkarte die dort limitiert? Ich tue mir eher schwer einzuschätzen, was jetzt wie genau limitiert. Ist es der Vram der bei 4 GB droht zu überlaufen?
Mich würde schon vorab interessieren was mich erwartet, wenn ich meine GTX970 ersetze (wohl Anfang 2017). Meine CPU ist ein i7 5820K, allerdings im Moment nicht übertaktet, da keines der Spiele, die ich spiele, durch die CPU limitiert zu sein scheint. Gut, kurz hatte ich auf 4Ghz übertaktet, mir wäre aber in Forza Horizon 3 keine wirkliche Verbesserung der Framerate aufgefallen - vielleicht war ich da auch gerade an den "falschen" Stellen unterwegs.

Hat jemand eine Theorie? Oder einen Link zu einem Test der die genau Problematik aufzeigt? Und natürlich erwarte ich von meine Grafikkarte keine Wunder. Ich würde nur hoffe, dass meine CPU nicht limitiert.

Edit: fall ich nachher mal Zeit habe, schau ich mir mal an was auf 720p passiert.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. November 2016)

@ Galford: Du sprichst da von FullHD, in Verbindung mit dem 4GB Limit oder?

Selber nutze ich die dynamische Anpassung auf "Hoch", hab damit keine Probleme bislang. 
Nutze eine krumme Auflösung dank Downsampling statt 2560*1440 sind es 3135*1764. 

Aber was da zuerst ins Limit läuft kann ich dir auch nicht genau sagen, meine deutlich schmalere CPU @ 4,6 GHz kommt noch immer gut zu Recht. 
Ich denke da fehlen auch noch einige Optimierungen am Spiel selbst, zu 90% wird wohl eher die GPU limitieren und zu 10% das Spiel selbst. 


Wenn ich die Settings selber einstelle (auch auf Ultra), hab ich das Gefühl die Sichtweite der Straßenmarkierungen usw. wird schlechter. 
Geht das nur mir so oder übersehe ich da eine Einstellung beim "manuellen" Konfigurieren?

Hab mal noch was fürs Auge angehängt: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galford (9. November 2016)

Ja, ich spreche von FHD, warum ich das nicht angeben habe, weiß ich auch nicht. Ich habe mal mit 720p getestet, allerdings gerade nur bei strahlendem Sonnenschein. Ich würde zumindest in Surfers Paradise auf meine CPU tippen, aber bei Regen könnt es auch wieder die Grafikkarte sein (???). Egal, ich werde jetzt nicht viel mehr Zeit investieren, um zu "raten". Wenn meine 970 ersetzt wird, wird sich wahrscheinlich eh zeigen, wo es dann hängt.

Ich kann eh nicht auf maximalen Details spielen, es sei denn ich begnüge mich mit 30 Frames, was ich nicht will, weil schon die Steuerung da nach meinem Gefühl viel schwammiger ist.
Ich hätte vielleicht auch nicht fragen, und die ganze Sache zuerst besser durchdenken sollen.

Allerdings, bin ich der einzige, der findet, dass die Qualität (da schwammig) des MSAA (egal welche Einstellung außer "aus") nicht so toll ist?


----------



## Ion (9. November 2016)

Da das MSAA scheinbar noch eine temporale Komponente hat, finde ich es eigentlich sehr schön. Ich nutze in WQHD noch zusätzlich 2xMSAA, macht das Bild nahezu perfekt glatt.


----------



## Dude (11. November 2016)

Hab seit kurzem die Demo installiert, habe aber merkwürdige Grafikfehler im rechten Bildschirmrand   Liegt das am Spiel oder hat die Grafikkarte ne Macke? Der Fehler tritt nur in der Auflösung 3440x1440 bei 21:9 auf.Bei anderen Auflösungen ist alles ok.Bis jetzt habe ich noch bei keinem anderen Spiel Grafikfehler gehabt.Woran kann das liegen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. November 2016)

Ist ein 21:9 Bug ja. 
Sehe ich nicht zum ersten mal. 
21:9 haben noch einige Spiele Probleme mit (was keine Ausrede sein soll, ein aktuelles Spiel wie Horizon sollte es eigentlich können).


----------



## Isrian (11. November 2016)

Ich spiel auch 21:9, aber nur bei 2560x1080. Sowas ist mir bei keinen Spiel bisher aufgefallen.


----------



## Dude (11. November 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Ist ein 21:9 Bug ja.
> Sehe ich nicht zum ersten mal.
> 21:9 haben noch einige Spiele Probleme mit (was keine Ausrede sein soll, ein aktuelles Spiel wie Horizon sollte es eigentlich können).



Da bin ich ja beruhigt  Dachte schon das es was mit der Karte ist.Aber wie gesagt, bis jetzt bei keinem anderen Spiel irgendwelche Grafikfehler...


----------



## mrmurphy007 (11. November 2016)

Eventuell ein Treiberproblem? Mir ist das Problem auch neu, trotz 21:9


----------



## MezZo_Mix (11. November 2016)

Na spielen noch von euch einige aktiv Forza? 

Seit ich die ganzen "Events" gemacht habe weiß ich einfach gar nicht mehr was ich tun soll... Irgendwie ist der Reiz nicht mehr so vorhanden wie vorher, jedoch mach ich jetzt eigentlich fast nur noch Bilder von beliebigen Fahrzeugen.  Beide Fotos schön in 4K mit DSR gemacht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (11. November 2016)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Na spielen noch von euch einige aktiv Forza?



Ja, weil ich noch massig Rennen und Meisterschaften zu fahren habe. Bin noch lange nicht durch.


----------



## Galford (11. November 2016)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Seit ich die ganzen "Events" gemacht habe weiß ich einfach gar nicht mehr was ich tun soll...



Weiter aufleveln, alle Autos kaufen, Autos tunen, noch weiter Credits anhäufen, etc.
Schon alles davon erledigt?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (11. November 2016)

Davon hat man doch nichts. Wenn er schon alle Rennen und Zusatz Aufgaben (Drift zeug, Blitzer usw). warum soll er weiter Leveln und alle Autos kaufen? 
Mezzo kann eigentlich, meiner Meinung nach, nur auf das Schnee Addon warten. Oder halt online spielen.


----------



## Dude (11. November 2016)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Eventuell ein Treiberproblem? Mir ist das Problem auch neu, trotz 21:9



Treiber ist aktuell.Liegt aber wohl an den Qualitätseinstellungen im Menü  Etwas mit der Dynamischen Optimierung und der Qualität des Dynamic Rendering rum gespielt und weg waren die Bildfehler


----------



## Artschie321 (14. November 2016)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Na spielen noch von euch einige aktiv Forza?
> 
> Seit ich die ganzen "Events" gemacht habe weiß ich einfach gar nicht mehr was ich tun soll... Irgendwie ist der Reiz nicht mehr so vorhanden wie vorher, jedoch mach ich jetzt eigentlich fast nur noch Bilder von beliebigen Fahrzeugen.



Also man kann die diversen Rennen auch als Rivalen Herausforderung fahren und versuchen Bestzeiten auf den Kursen aufzustellen.
Seitdem ich den PCGHX Club beigetreten bin, mache ich das auch ab und zu mal. Gegen die Geister anderer Clubmitglieder zu fahren  macht noch mehr Bock als gegen die Drivertare.


----------



## Masterwana (14. November 2016)

So dann will ich mich auch mal outen 
Ich bin GolfMKIIIGTI im Game.
Artschie kennt mich und meinen Lambo bestimmt schon aus einigen Rivalenrennen


----------



## Artschie321 (14. November 2016)

Ja genau, dienem Geist bin ich schon öfter begegnet 
Ich hab mir jetzt einen Skyline R33 genau auf S1 900LP aufgebaut und beiße mir trotzdem noch die Zähne an den Zeiten aus.^^


----------



## Masterwana (14. November 2016)

Da muss noch was gehen. 
Nachher mal gucken wo du mich wieder geschlagen hast


----------



## Skalibr (15. November 2016)

Hat jemand das Logitech G29 und kann mir seine Einstellungen für FH3 geben? Es ist mein erstes Lenkrad und ich bin mit den "Standard" Einstellungen und mit meinen "Angepassten" nicht zufrieden. Wär Toll  .


----------



## Supes (16. November 2016)

Sagt mal, stimmt es eigentlich, dass die KI zum Start des Rennens durch Blitzstart einen Vorsprung geschenkt bekommt? Ich habe das in irgendeinem Test gelesen. Soll verhindern, dass das Getümmel zum Rennstart zu dicht ist. Und mir fällt auch auf, dass, egal was ich fahre, mir erst mal alle außer den letzten zwei, drei, um die Ohren fahren und direkt ein Stück wegziehen.

Im weiteren Rennverlauf komme ich dann gut auf Platz 7 oder 6, dann wirds wieder zäh. Bis etwa 60, 70% des Rennens rum sind. Dann werden die, die ich vorher weder auf der Geraden, noch in Kurven einholen konnte, plötzlich merklich langsamer. Geben kein Vollgas mehr, Bremsen in langen Kurven viel zu stark. Bis ich irgendwann erster bin und einigen Vorsprung habe. Dann fahren sie wieder normal, zwei, drei Autos schließen dann wieder zu mir auf.

Finde das irgendwie schon ein bisschen nervig, weil es nahezu immer so abläuft und die Siege sich nicht echt anfühlen.  Kann allerdings auch nicht auf allerhöchstem Schwierigkeitsgrad fahren, dafür reicht das Können dann wieder nicht. Aktuell bin ich glaube ich auf Experte.


----------



## Artschie321 (16. November 2016)

Masterwana schrieb:


> Da muss noch was gehen.
> Nachher mal gucken wo du mich wieder geschlagen hast



Hab gestern gesehen das du gleich 5meiner Zeiten geknackt hast. Ich werde am Wochenende mal schauen ob ich da wieder drunter komme 

Wenn man in so einer Rivalen Herausforderung zurückspult oder eine Kollision hat, bekommt man ja die Meldung das die Rundenzeit markiert wird.
Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Zeit dann nicht gewertet wird? Oder gibt es dafür Strafsekunden?


----------



## mrmurphy007 (16. November 2016)

Es gibt afaik markierte und unmarkierte Zeiten, die es zu knacken gilt.


----------



## Isrian (16. November 2016)

Bei mir knackt er auch eine Zeit nach der anderen. Ich muss aber zugeben, ich bin die meisten Rennen der Kampagne damals mit nen Nomad @ Stock gefahren.


----------



## Ebrithil (17. November 2016)

Also ich hab n neues Lieblingsauto, der LaFerrari fährt sich echt traumhaft. Bin jetzt auch dabei mal n paar Rivalenrennen zu fahren, hab das bisher komplett ignoriert.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (18. November 2016)

Bin das nur ich oder findet jemand auch das sich der BMW M4 GTS eher Richtung Nissan Skyline/Silvia anhört?  Zumindest muss ich die ganze Zeit dabei an nen Skyline denken.


----------



## onlygaming (18. November 2016)

Ich als BMW Fan , habe ja den M4 im JPP Design (den M6 auch) aber ich liebe die Felgen beim GTS einfach so sehr das ich sie drauflassen musste .

Aber ich muss sagen, die Lust am Horizon 3 Multiplayer ist mir echt vergangen, ich habe echt keine Lust für jedes mal spielen diesen DNS Bug zu fixen, echt blöd das dies jedes mal auftritt.


----------



## Isrian (18. November 2016)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Bin das nur ich oder findet jemand auch das sich der BMW M4 GTS eher Richtung Nissan Skyline/Silvia anhört?  Zumindest muss ich die ganze Zeit dabei an nen Skyline denken.



Dann wirst du mich hassen, das in meinen M4 HE nen V8 von AMG drinne steckt.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (18. November 2016)

Isrian schrieb:


> Dann wirst du mich hassen, das in meinen M4 HE nen V8 von AMG drinne steckt.



Und wie ich das tue.


----------



## Isrian (18. November 2016)

Der hört sich halt besser an und hat auch noch mehr Dampf.  Der 6,2L AMG Motor ist halt einfach gut. Hab den ja auch in meinen RX-7.

In meinen 69er Charger hingegen arbeitet nen DSC Motor von Ford.


----------



## Masterwana (19. November 2016)

Isrian schrieb:


> Der hört sich halt besser an und hat auch noch mehr Dampf.  Der 6,2L AMG Motor ist halt einfach gut. Hab den ja auch in meinen RX-7.
> 
> In meinen 69er Charger hingegen arbeitet nen DSC Motor von Ford.



äh... die V8 Motor die man einbauen kann, ist nen Chevy LS Motor.

Zum RX7:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isrian (19. November 2016)

Wenn man genau hinschaut, gibt es 2 6,2L V8 Motoren. Einen mit 6.162 cm³ und 309 kW (der Chevy Motor) und einen mit 6.208cm³ und 380kW (der M156 E36 von AMG).

Aber hast recht, im RX-7 steckt der Chevy Motor.


----------



## Masterwana (19. November 2016)

@Artschie321 Musste heute extra für sich Flügel montieren :/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B4C4RD! (19. November 2016)

Lang lebe der Liberty-Walk Hype Kappa123  


Kein geladenes Desing, selbst gemacht was aber eigentlich auch nicht sonderlich Schwer ist


----------



## Artschie321 (21. November 2016)

Masterwana schrieb:


> @Artschie321 Musste heute extra für sich Flügel montieren :/



Ja ich hab gestern auch schon das erste mal bekanntschaft mit deinem Flügel gemacht. 
Ich konnte sonst meistens dort, wo du in den Kurven wenig Traktion hattest boden gut machen. Das wird dann künftig wohl schwieriger.^^
Mittlerweile habe ich mir schon einen McLaren gekauft um mithalten zu können. Der Skyline war einfach zu langsam.


----------



## Typhoon007 (23. November 2016)

Wollte vorhin die FH 3 Demo ausprobieren aber das Spiel geht nicht msl auf die niedrigsten Grafikeinstellungen auf über 20 Fps und ist total unflüssig. Mein System steht in der Signatur. Was stimmt da nicht? Alle anderen Spiele wie Star Wars Battlefront laufen normal. Ein Neustart des Rechners hat auch nichts gebracht. Bin gerade ratlos.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (23. November 2016)

@Typhoon007 ich denke das müsste an deiner CPU liegen. Kannst ja mal bisschen Googeln, bin mir da aber nicht zu 100% sicher.



Ich sag dann mal : Gute arbeit Playground.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wusste nicht das ich für PS3 Grafik bezahlt habe... So sieht jedes Auto von innen aus, wenn man nicht gerade im Fotomodus ist.


----------



## Typhoon007 (23. November 2016)

Warum sollte es an die CPU liegen? Alle anderen Spiele laufen doch auch Super. Schau mal im Store unter Systemanforderungen steht sogar meine CPU als Empfohlene.

Übrigens nach neuinstallieren hat sich das niedrig FPS Problem behoben aber dieses mal stürzt das Spiel nach wenigen Minuten aus unerklärlichen gründen ab.


----------



## ak1504 (23. November 2016)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Wusste nicht das ich für PS3 Grafik bezahlt habe... So sieht jedes Auto von innen aus, wenn man nicht gerade im Fotomodus ist.



Dann sag ich mal Guten Morgen... Das ist in jedem Game so... Was hast du gedacht für was Hardware Anno 2016 gut is ? Bei weitem noch nicht genug Power um immer und überall High Detail haben zu können...


----------



## MezZo_Mix (23. November 2016)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Dann sag ich mal Guten Morgen... Das ist in jedem Game so... Was hast du gedacht für was Hardware Anno 2016 gut is ? Bei weitem noch nicht genug Power um immer und überall High Detail haben zu können...



Trotzdem, da wurde definitiv ein Downgrade vollzogen. Ich spiele seit Release mit High-Settings und alles war super...  Jetzt muss ich Welt/Auto-LOD auf Ultra stellen damit ich Details habe die ich mit High hatte, das macht einfach keinen sinn.


----------



## Isrian (23. November 2016)

Gut, das ich während der Fahrt nicht von aussen in's Auto reinschau. :p


----------



## ak1504 (23. November 2016)

Nix Downgrade... Bei Forza 3 hab ich damals auch noch gedacht das was man im Fotomode sieht fährt man auch und sah dann im Replay die eckigen Radkästen... Somit betrachtet hat sich seit dem ne Menge getan und es interessiert mich heute auch nicht mehr so aber damals war ich auch enttäuscht ^^

So sah das bei Forza 4 noch aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Selbst die Umgebung sah damals im Vergleich sehr bescheiden aus... Was heute geht in Forza und anderen Games mit Physical Based Rendering is für mich schon Porn genug


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. November 2016)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Nix Downgrade... Bei Forza 3 hab ich damals auch noch gedacht das was man im Fotomode sieht fährt man auch und sah dann im Replay die eckigen Radkästen... Somit betrachtet hat sich seit dem ne Menge getan und es interessiert mich heute auch nicht mehr so aber damals war ich auch enttäuscht ^^
> 
> So sah das bei Forza 4 noch aus:
> 
> ...


Mir war ja schon selber klar das der Fotomodus immer alles besser darstellt als es wirklich ist. Jedoch bin ich mir zu 100% sicher das ich vorher auf Hoch genau das "gleiche" Ergebnis hatte wie jetzt auf Ultra, bezogen auf den Innenraum.  Das der Innenraum von außen nicht Haargenau dargestellt wird wie von innen war mir bewusst, jedoch kann man mir nicht sagen das man sich mit eckigen und leerem Innenraum zufrieden geben muss beziehungsweise das man jetzt an der Schraube fester drehen muss um ein Ergebnis zu haben, das vorher schon da war mit niedrigeren Settings. 



Isrian schrieb:


> Gut, das ich während der Fahrt nicht von aussen in's Auto reinschau. :p



Ja gut jedem wie er will, ich jedoch Fahre und gucke oft nach hinten um zusehen was sich hinter mir abspielt. Da fällt dann so ein High End Innenraum schon auf. Und neben bei mache ich viele Fotos in FH3 und schaue mir auch gerne mal meine Autos so an. â€‹


----------



## addicTix (24. November 2016)

Wird sich wohl um einen Bug handeln. 
Und no offense, aber mit dem zufrieden geben usw.. forza wurde ja nicht mit high detail innenräumen beworben, insofern hast du dafür auch nicht bezahlt [emoji14]

Aber wenns vor kurzem noch auf High so aussah wie auf ultra wird es mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Fehler sein. 
Bugs wie diese hat man in den letzten Jahren ja zu genüge gesehen


----------



## Isrian (24. November 2016)

Ich kann mich noch dunkel an Autos mit schwarzen Scheiben bei den alten Need for Speed Teilen erinnern. Da war nix mit ins Auto reinlinsen.


----------



## Galford (28. November 2016)

Die ersten Expansion mit dem Namen "Blizzard Mountain" erscheint am 13. Dezember.

Mehr Information gibt es dazu auf der offiziellen Webseite.
Blizzard Mountain


----------



## Schnuetz1 (29. November 2016)

Galford schrieb:


> Die ersten Expansion mit dem Namen "Blizzard Mountain" erscheint am 13. Dezember.
> 
> Mehr Information gibt es dazu auf der offiziellen Webseite.
> Blizzard Mountain



Klingt richitg gut! 
Ich hoffe nur, dass dies nicht allzu teuer wird...


----------



## Mischk@ (30. November 2016)

Habt ihr auch das Problem das Forza nicht mehr startet ?


----------



## Ebrithil (1. Dezember 2016)

Ne hab heut nachmittag noch ohne Probleme gespielt, gab allerdings n Patch musst du den evtl noch installieren?


----------



## ak1504 (1. Dezember 2016)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Klingt richitg gut!
> Ich hoffe nur, dass dies nicht allzu teuer wird...


 
Preis im Paket steht schon fest... 35 für 2 Erweiterungen oder 25 als Ultimate Besitzer...


----------



## Isrian (1. Dezember 2016)

Die 25€ für Ultimate Besitzer gilt aber auch nur noch diesen Monat.


----------



## Zerfallgesetzt (2. Dezember 2016)

Und dann? Auch 35€ oder weniger oder mehr?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Isrian (2. Dezember 2016)

Dann müssen auch die ultimativen den vollen Preis von 35€ zahlen.


----------



## Galford (2. Dezember 2016)

Übrigens sind die neuen Achievements auch schon in der Xbox-App eingepflegt. Wäre eigentlich nicht wirklich interessant, weil die Achievements ja bereits bekannt sind. Aber durch die Screenshots zu den Erfolgen, bekommt man einen weiteren kleinen Eindruck zu Blizzard Mountain.


----------



## [-SONIC-] (3. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

sorry für die wahrscheinlich blöde Frage, aber wie kann ich auf der Xbox One S Forza Horizon 3 mit oder gegen mein Freund Online spielen? Ich finde da kein Menüpunkt oder sowas in der Art.
Habe bissland nur PlayStation gehabt und kenne mich mit Xbox 0 aus.

Wir haben beide eine Xbox One S gekauft, wir haben diese xbox Live mitgliedschaft. wir haben uns bereits auch hinzugefügt im xbox menü und ich sehe wenn der online ist usw. 
Aber wie können wir jetzt bei Forza gegeneinander spielen (also jeder von seinem zuhause aus). 

Danke


----------



## Isrian (3. Dezember 2016)

Ihr müsst erst die Kampagne ein wenig spielen, irgendwann wird dann der Online Modus freigeschaltet.


----------



## Galford (6. Dezember 2016)

Trailer zum heutigen Car Pack:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GXqlST_53M8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Isrian (7. Dezember 2016)

Der neue Bentley gefällt mir. Hab nen keep the chain alive über 7 Minuten auf Goliath mit dem geschafft. Und dann kam ein Arschlochbaum nach dem Wüstenabschnitt.


----------



## AYAlf (11. Dezember 2016)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich den Ferrari LM250 bekomme? Habe > 50 Sprünge im SP und MP gemacht. Bisher habe ich den Ferrari noch nicht angeboten bekommen?


----------



## Galford (11. Dezember 2016)

AYAlf schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich den Ferrari LM250 bekomme? Habe > 50 Sprünge im SP und MP gemacht. Bisher habe ich den Ferrari noch nicht angeboten bekommen?



Der Wagen müsste einfach in deinem Fuhrpark auftauchen. Es kommt zwar eine kleine Meldung, dass du den Wagen erhalten hast, aber das war es dann auch. Die Aufgabe wird allerdings auch grau hinterlegt, wenn sie abgeschlossen ist. Auch das Aufpoppen des entprechenden Achievements (0 Punkte - #Forzathon Springreiten) sollte zeigen, dass es geklappt hat.
Die Sprünge müssen auch mit einem Ferrari ausgeführt werden.

Oder hast du bei deinem Windows 10 diverse Dienste abgeschaltet?


----------



## Isrian (11. Dezember 2016)

Das war die bisher langweiligste Forzathon Aufgabe. 50 mal über die gleiche Rampe springen....


----------



## AYAlf (11. Dezember 2016)

Bei mir funktioniert das nicht, hab jetzt schon mehrere Ferrari durch, muss ich vorher irgendwas anklicken um das Event zu starten?

Und ja, ich spiele nicht von XBOX One, sondern von Win 10.


----------



## Galford (11. Dezember 2016)

Ich spiele auch auf dem PC. Versuch es vielleicht mal im offiziellen Forum unter Forza Motorsport Forums

 Ich würde sicherstellen, dass die Sprünge auch als erfolgreich gelten (also wirklich eine Sprungweite angezeigt wird) und nicht die Rückspulfunktion benutzen. Aber das müsste ich wohl eigentlich nicht erwähnen.

 Funktioniert denn eine der anderen beiden Aufgaben? Das mit der Löffellisten-Blaupause ist schnell erledigt und du musst nicht einmal gegen andere Leute spielen.

Edit: 
Abschließen bleibt zu sagen, dass der Ferrari 250LM auch ganz normal im Spiel gekauft werden kann. Bei Horizon Edition Autos als Forzathon Belohnungen hätte man über das Aktionshaus gehen müssen (bisher jedenfalls).


----------



## AYAlf (11. Dezember 2016)

Es funktioniert kein Ferrari Event. Bekomme für keinen Abschluss eine Belohnung.
Habe mir jetzt den Ferrari LM250 2x ersteigert. Kostet ja nix mehr, da jeder (bis auf mich) den Ferrari freischalten kann.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (13. Dezember 2016)

AYAlf schrieb:


> Es funktioniert kein Ferrari Event. Bekomme für keinen Abschluss eine Belohnung.
> Habe mir jetzt den Ferrari LM250 2x ersteigert. Kostet ja nix mehr, da jeder (bis auf mich) den Ferrari freischalten kann.



Bei mir haben die Events auch nicht geklappt.


----------



## Isrian (13. Dezember 2016)

Kommt von euch schon wer nach Blizzard Mountain? Auf der Xbox sagt er, er hätte keine Verbindung zum Store und auf dem PC sagt er, das ich's gekauft hab, aber nicht starten kann..


----------



## Galford (13. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt dachte ich, Blizzard Mountain sei in dem Patch für Forza Horizon 3 mit drin (4,25Gb), und jetzt muss ich es doch noch zusätzlich runterladen und installieren (4,43Gb). Bei meiner langsamen Leitung kann das jetzt noch eine Weile dauern.


----------



## Isrian (13. Dezember 2016)

Über den MS Store kann ich es gar nicht installieren.

Jetzt geht es auf einmal. Vieleicht sind die Download Server ein wenig überlastet.


----------



## Galford (14. Dezember 2016)

Großartig, nach dem neuen Update wird mir in der Statistik nur noch 5/16 Gefahrenschilder und 6/17 Drift-Zonen angezeigt, obwohl ich bei allen Gefahrenschilder und in allen Drift-Zonen 3 Sterne habe.
Vor dem Update war es noch 16/16 bzw. 17/17. Und ja, hierbei ist das Hauptspiel gemeint.


----------



## JobCenter (14. Dezember 2016)

Bei mir sind nach dem Update und dem Blizzard-DLC alle Gefahrenschilder auf 3-Sterne geblieben. 

Hört sich so an, als sei bei dir ein älterer Spielstand geladen worden. Ist denn sonst alles geblieben (Credits, Fuhrpark etc.)? Hatte ich jedenfalls einmal gehabt, und mußte einige Rennen neu machen.


----------



## Galford (14. Dezember 2016)

Nochmals, es ist so wie es oben bereits steht. Ich habe bei allen 3 Sterne, in der STATISTIK wird mir aber 5/16 und 6/17 angezeigt, wobei es vorher 16/16 und 17/17 war. Nichts ging verloren, nur die Statistik (Entdeckungen) stimmt nicht mehr.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (14. Dezember 2016)

Mal eine Frage an die Experten hier. Was sind die Seitenstreifen und wie mache ich die? Hatte gerade ein Rennen wo ich für 3 Sterne 1. werden muß, das Rennen beenden und 8 Seitenstreifer schaffen muß. Bin gefahren wie immer und hatte 3 von 8...


----------



## Isrian (14. Dezember 2016)

Beim driften Gerümpel (Schneemänner, Schilder, Büsche, e.t.c.) umhauen mit der Seite deines Fahrzeugs.


----------



## matze7172 (14. Dezember 2016)

Den Scheunenfund aus BM habe ich jetzt 2 mal. Einmal als Fund und einmal als Download, danke gekauft hatte ich ihn noch nicht.


----------



## Isrian (14. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab auch einige Scheunenfunde 2 mal. Wollte die verkaufen, als das Auktionshaus rumgebuggt hatte. Nächsten Tag konnte ich alle Fahrzeuge doppelt abholen und hab noch 'ne 16 Mio Credit Entschädigung bekommen.


----------



## night (15. Dezember 2016)

ey jungs , geht seit dem neuen update euer online modus auch so schlecht? bei mir stürzt er immer ab wenn ich nen rennen fahre oder ich komm erst garnicht online, der NAT-TYP ändert sich ständig  von Offen zu mittel zu blockiert und die serververbindung auch von blockiert zu verbunden mal so mal so seit dem update , ich könnte kotzen ey -.-


----------



## ak1504 (15. Dezember 2016)

_"Alongside today’s launch of the Blizzard Mountain expansion for Forza Horizon 3, we have released a free content update that addresses several issues with FH3 on both Xbox One and Windows 10 PCs. In addition, we have updated our minimum recommended Nvidia driver for the PC version of the game to the 376.09. The recommended AMD driver has not changed.


In addition to a number of improvements designed to improve performance and stability on PC, we have introduced new tuning options available for Force Feedback Wheels in the game. These include:


The new *Force Feedback Understeer* slider allows players to control the FFB torque resistance when tire peak grip is exceeded and it starts to slide. The player can either increase or decrease this effect by moving the slider; the default profile value for this is equal to what it is currently already in game.


The new *Force Feedback Minimum Force* slider allows players to control the FFB torque resistance when the tire peak grip has not yet been reached. Players can control the FFB resistance and make it tighter or looser near the steering wheel’s center point. The default profile value for this is equal to what is currently in game.


Additionally, all FFB tuning sliders from the PC version, including the two additions above, have also been added to the Xbox One version of the game.




In addition, this update addresses an issue where tuning values could persist after removing race parts."_


FH3 12/13 Update - Forza Horizon 3 Support -- PC - Forza Motorsport Forums


----------



## Isrian (15. Dezember 2016)

Nen vollständiger Changelog wäre nice to have.


----------



## ak1504 (15. Dezember 2016)

Tja woher nehmen... Das is alles was gibt... Oft gibts gar nix... Das bekommt ja ein großes Studio wie Turn10 nich gebacken  oder deren Community Manager die ihren Titel auch nur zur Deko tragen... Kommunikation mit den Usern Note 5-

User berichten von einer Ändrung das man jetzt auch beim joinen des Mp Wagenklasse wählen kann...


----------



## alm0st (18. Dezember 2016)

Der Patch ist genial, komme nicht mal mehr bis ins Spiel. Hängt sich im Ladescreen auf und legt ganzen PC lahm.


----------



## Mischk@ (19. Dezember 2016)

ich hab auch nur Probleme...


----------



## Schnuetz1 (20. Dezember 2016)

alm0st schrieb:


> Der Patch ist genial, komme nicht mal mehr bis ins Spiel. Hängt sich im Ladescreen auf und legt ganzen PC lahm.



Also ich hatte VOR dem Patch große Probleme, alle halbe Stunde ist Forza abgestürzt. Seit dem Patch läuft es echt lange Zeit stabil.
Jeder kommt wohl mal dran.


----------



## alm0st (20. Dezember 2016)

Treiber sind auch alle akutell, weiß echt nicht was da schief läuft. Vor dem Patch hatte ich mal sporadisch Abstürze aber jetzt geht gar nichts mehr. Gott sei Dank hab ich mir Blizzard Mountain erst mal doch nicht gekauft.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (20. Dezember 2016)

Ich hatte vor dem Patch auch schon alle Treiber auf dem neusten Stand, ständig Probleme.
Seit dem Patch geht alles, ohne dass ich etwas verändert habe.


----------



## Mischk@ (22. Dezember 2016)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte VOR dem Patch große Probleme, alle halbe Stunde ist Forza abgestürzt. Seit dem Patch läuft es echt lange Zeit stabil.
> Jeder kommt wohl mal dran.



Jetz bin ich dran... oh man wie das nervt


----------



## night (22. Dezember 2016)

ich kann sogut wie nicht online spielen in der xbox app da steht bei mir wieder mal nat-typ teredo kann sich nicht qualifizieren und bei  serververbindung: blockiert , ich bin so stinksauer  vor paar tagen ging alles wieder und jetzt seit gestern geht nix mehr , ich könnt so unendlich abkotzen.


----------



## onlygaming (1. Januar 2017)

night schrieb:


> ich kann sogut wie nicht online spielen in der xbox app da steht bei mir wieder mal nat-typ teredo kann sich nicht qualifizieren und bei  serververbindung: blockiert , ich bin so stinksauer  vor paar tagen ging alles wieder und jetzt seit gestern geht nix mehr , ich könnt so unendlich abkotzen.



Hab das Problem seit Release, hab irgendwann keine Lust mehr gehabt jedes mal da diese Codes in die Eingabeaufforderung einzugeben. Momentan den Spaß am Spiel komplett verloren weil es einfach zu sehr ruckelt, grade durch den begrenzenden ist das Spiel oft gezogen(Es sind 30 FPS aber es fühlt sich wie in Zeitlupe an) 
Also 2017 muss die 660 raus, das steht fest xD


----------



## ak1504 (4. Januar 2017)

Es gab in Problem mit dem Update das einiges zu Tage förderte ^^






Forza Horizon 3 Update Glitch Reveals New Cars: Porsches, DB11, ATS-V & More


----------



## ak1504 (4. Januar 2017)

Und noch mehr:


The Forza Horizon 3 Leaks Continue: Lola T70, Honda S800, Porsche 917 & More


----------



## Isrian (4. Januar 2017)

Trotz Carpass nicht das neue Autopaket verfügbar. Schade aber auch.


----------



## onlygaming (5. Januar 2017)

Bin ich der einzige bei dem das Rockstar Pack nicht da ist? Weil ich sehe überall diese BMW i8 vs ......... Videos, jedoch kann ich bei mir keinen i8 finden


----------



## ak1504 (5. Januar 2017)

Schaut doch einfach ins offizielle Forum bei Problemen.


----------



## onlygaming (5. Januar 2017)

Ich wusste garnicht das es ein Horizon 3 Forum gibt xD Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Galford (5. Januar 2017)

Forza Horizon 3 Forum schrieb:
			
		

> [UPDATE 1/5/17 10:45 a.m. Pacific]* --
> The team is preparing the new version of the latest update for the PC version of FH3, which will include the Rockstar Energy Car Pack. While I don't yet have an exact ETA of when this update will be available, I'm hoping it will be as early as tomorrow. As soon as the new version is available, I'll update this thread accordingly. Thanks for your patience.



*19:45 deutscher Zeit

Link:
January Car Pack PC Download Issue Update (1/5/17 10:45 a.m. Pacific) - Forza Horizon 3 Support -- PC - Forza Motorsport Forums


----------



## Isrian (6. Januar 2017)

Car Pack ist jetzt verfügbar.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (9. Januar 2017)

Ich bin gestern und vorgestern etliche Rennen mit einem Rally Monster (Renault R5 und Audi S1 Quattro) gefahren. 
Bis gestern Abend hatte ich dann dem Subaru immer noch nicht. Zwei andere Aufgaben habe ich aber ohne Probleme erfüllt. 

Mal schauen, ob ich heute Abend, wenn ich heim komme, den Subaru bekomme.


----------



## Galford (9. Januar 2017)

Niemand hat den Subaru bekommen. War ein großes Thema im offiziellen Forum und ist eigentlich seit Freitag bekannt (bin die Rennen selber auch schon am Freitag gefahren, und hab dann ins Forum geschaut). Entweder ist das Auto noch gar nicht im Spiel (was manche vermuten) oder es lag halt an etwas anderem. 

Laut Turn10/Playground soll man in zukünftigen Forzathons erneut die Chance bekommen, denn Subaru zu gewinnen. Während eines Live-Stream soll auch der Community-Manager gesagt haben, dann man evtl. versuchen werde im Laufe dieser Woche, den Leuten die die Aufgabe erfüllt haben, den Subaru zukommen zu lassen, aber eben auch nur vielleicht. Wird wahrscheinlich eine Frage des Aufwands sein.

Übrigens gab es auch keine 3 Wheelspins, sondern 100.000 Credits bei einer der anderen Aufgaben.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (9. Januar 2017)

Danke für die Antwort! Ich habe leider noch nicht die Zeit gehabt, ins offizielle Forum zu schauen.

Schön wäre es, wenn man das nachbessern würde. Erneut die 15 Rennen zu machen finde ich doof. :/

Die Aufgabe mit den Stuntman-/Schneemannfähigkeiten habe ich nicht gemacht, die war mir zu doof. Lediglich den Sprung mit der Isetta und die Rennen mit dem Lotus.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2017)

Ich hab seit einigen Tagen Forza Horizon 3 für die Xbox One und bin inzwischen auf Level 46. Ich habe u.a. auch einen Lamborghini Huracan, aber der hat plötzlich scheinbar so gut wie keine Bremskraft mehr - was kann da los sein? Der ist frisch vom Festival, hatte also keinen Unfall in der laufenden Sitzung. Ich habe auch nichts geändert am Auto. Und andere Autos bremsen normal, entsprechend ihrer Beschaffenheit (schwere Autos halt etwas schwerer als leichte).


Ich habe auch ein Video auf der Xbox gemacht, da sieht man: es dauert satte 13-14 Sekunden, damit ich von 250 auf 0 km/h runterbremsen kann, und von 60 bis 0 dauert es auch so lange, als würde der Wagen eher ausrollen als dass man bremst...  Ich finde aber hier online keine Möglichkeit, das Video zu verlinken - wenn ich einfach mein Profil aus meinem Aktivitätenfeed verlinkte, kommt man wohl zur Login-Seite... Mein Gamertag lautet HerbCologne74, das Video hat den Namen 

No break Power- bug? 

Aus Platzgründen ist absichtlich kein Leerzeichen hinter Power  


btw: offizielles Forum => bei Microsoft nehm ich mal an?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Januar 2017)

So etwas ist mir auch schon mal aufgefallen. Habe mir aber kein großen Kopf drum gemacht. Allerdings war das nicht mit dem Huracan, sondern irgendein anderes Auto. Man hatte nicht das Gefühl, als gehe der Fahrer voll auf die Bremse, obwohl der Trigger bis Anschlag durchgedrückt war, er hat zum Schluss hin quasi sanft gebremst. 

 Verändert sich das Verhalten mit ABS bzw ohne?


----------



## ak1504 (25. Januar 2017)

Forza Motorsport Forums


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> So etwas ist mir auch schon mal aufgefallen. Habe mir aber kein großen Kopf drum gemacht. Allerdings war das nicht mit dem Huracan, sondern irgendein anderes Auto. Man hatte nicht das Gefühl, als gehe der Fahrer voll auf die Bremse, obwohl der Trigger bis Anschlag durchgedrückt war, er hat zum Schluss hin quasi sanft gebremst.
> 
> Verändert sich das Verhalten mit ABS bzw ohne?


 hmm, ich hab an sich nichts verstellt. ABS ist im Tuningmenü?  Ich überlege grad nur, ob ich VIELLEICHT schon vorgestern oder am Sonntag was geupgraded hatte und dann eine Weile rumgefahren bin, wo starkes Bremsen einfach nicht nötig war bzw. es durch Handbremsennutzung nicht auffiel, dass die Hauptbremse kaum wirkt. Und dann hatte ich ggf. nen üblen Crash, ohne zu merken, dass es an der Bremse lag, und hab die DANACH kaum wirksame Bremse auf den Unfall geschoben und den Wagen gewechselt...  und erst gestern hab ich das Bremsproblem dann so richtig bemerkte, als ich wieder mal den Huracan nahm und er ja an sich nicht mehr kaputt sein konnte.


----------



## -Shorty- (25. Januar 2017)

Kenn das Problem, hab ich bei diesem Ultima 1080 oder  so ähnlich. Konnte ich nicht beheben.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Januar 2017)

Abs ist bei Schwierigkeit drin.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Abs ist bei Schwierigkeit drin.


 ok, da hab ich nix geändert, d.h. daran liegt es nicht, dass es plötzlich so ist, aber ich teste mal, ob es was ändert.

*edit* änderte nichts, und mir ist aufgefallen: im Upgrademenü gibt keinen Unterpunkt für die Bremsen - ist das jetzt ein Bug, oder kann man bei manchen Autos die Bremsen eh nicht anpassen, so dass der Menüpunkt einfach fehlt? Bei 3 anderen Autos testweise nachgesehen => da gibt es einen Upgrade-Punkt für Bremsen... ^^


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2017)

Ok, bei nem anderen Auto (Ferrari Berlinetta) gibt es im Upgrade-Menü auch kein Untermenü für die Bremsen, aber das bremst ganz normal. Daran liegt es also nicht. Kann man einen Wagen "verschrotten" ? Oder geht nur Verkauf per Auktion? Nachher pocht der Käufer auf Rückgaberecht, wenn das Problem mitgekauft wird...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Januar 2017)

Bei manch Rennwagen (also nahe der X999) gibt es schlicht kein Upgrade mehr, das ist richtig so ^^


----------



## Schnuetz1 (27. Januar 2017)

Ist beim Aventador z.B. auch so. 
Total nervig, das Teil bremst wie ein LKW, fahre ihn daher auch nicht mehr.

Beim Koenigsess One:1 kann man die Leistung auch nicht mehr steigern, der hat mir oben raus etwas wenig Schub. So ab 430.


----------



## ak1504 (27. Januar 2017)

Fahr ihn mal in Assetto... Genau wie den Gallardo dort der hat gefühlt auch keine Bremsen  Aber das täuscht gewaltig... Davon ab machen in Forza die meisten Leute den Fehler ABS zu nutzen oder fahren ein download Setup was komplett andere Einstellungen für die Bremse verwendet.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Fahr ihn mal in Assetto... Genau wie den Gallardo dort der hat gefühlt auch keine Bremsen  Aber das täuscht gewaltig... Davon ab machen in Forza die meisten Leute den Fehler ABS zu nutzen oder fahren ein download Setup was komplett andere Einstellungen für die Bremse verwendet.


 Nein, ich habe ein normales Upgrade gemacht, nichts getunt, und früher bremste der auch gut. Und an ABS liegt es auch nicht, denn hier ändert sich ja nichts, wenn ich es verstelle. Und wenn du das Video sehen würdest: es dauert wirklich ca 15-16 Sekunden, bis man von 250 auf 0 ist - das IST nicht normal. Es ist so, als würde ausschließlich die Motorbremse agieren und sonst nichts. 

Ich hab den Fehler nun aber gefunden: aus irgendeinem nicht erklärbaren Grund war die Bremskraft bei nur 10% eingestellt - keine Ahnung warum, ich hatte die Upgradeteile selber einzeln eingebaut und war nie im Tuningmenü. Ist mir ein Rätsel.   außer es ist eben ein Bug.


Ne andere Frage allgemein: sind diese 4 Drivatare, die man einstellt, in jedem meiner Rennen dabei, d.h. wenn diese vier Auserwählten sehr gut sind, mache ich es mir selber auch schwerer - oder werden sowieso Gegner in den Rennen sowieso derart angepasst, die je nach eingestellter Schwierigkeit für mich dann schwer oder leicht zu besiegen sind? 

Ich tu mich beim Einstellen auch was schwer, denn je nach Fahrzeugtyp gewinne ich mit 10 Sekunden Vorsprung bei 5 Min Rennzeit, und beim anderen Rennen werde ich mit ach und Krach nur Neunter oder so... besonders schwer fällt es mir bei Rennen mit vielen/engen Kurven, wenn zB eine nagelneue Corvette in den Kurven entweder quitschend ausbricht oder man, um es zu verhindern, so langsam in die Kurve muss, dass man von nem 1956 Dodge überholt wird...  


Und kann es sein, dass ich "zu schnell" weiterkomme, weil ich sehr gute Drivatare eingestellt hab? Ich hatte nämlich schon früh Divatare mit Leveln 50-100, als ich selber erst Level 10-15 war. Ich bekomme für jeden "Mist" nen Haufen Fans, bin nun Level 62, und mir fehlen nur noch 4-5 Festivalausfüstungen, damit ich alles auf Level 5 hab, das letzte Schaurennen ist auch schon gelaufen - aber es sind trotzdem HAUFENWEISE Rennen auf der Karte über, die ich noch nie gefahren bin ^^  Ich hätte gedacht, dass man eigentlich quasi alle bisherigen Rennen schaffen muss, um weiterzukommen ODER extrem viel "frei rumfahren" muss mit viel Fähigkeits-Tralala, was ich aber nicht tue.


----------



## blautemple (27. Januar 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und kann es sein, dass ich "zu schnell" weiterkomme, weil ich sehr gute Drivatare eingestellt hab? Ich hatte nämlich schon früh Divatare mit Leveln 50-100, als ich selber erst Level 10-15 war. Ich bekomme für jeden "Mist" nen Haufen Fans, bin nun Level 62, und mir fehlen nur noch 4-5 Festivalausfüstungen, damit ich alles auf Level 5 hab, das letzte Schaurennen ist auch schon gelaufen - aber es sind trotzdem HAUFENWEISE Rennen auf der Karte über, die ich noch nie gefahren bin ^^  Ich hätte gedacht, dass man eigentlich quasi alle bisherigen Rennen schaffen muss, um weiterzukommen ODER extrem viel "frei rumfahren" muss mit viel Fähigkeits-Tralala, was ich aber nicht tue.



Nein, das ist ganz normal.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Januar 2017)

Kann man das Spiel denn eigentlich auch "durchspielen"? So quasi mit einer Endsequenz?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2017)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Kann man das Spiel denn eigentlich auch "durchspielen"? So quasi mit einer Endsequenz?


 ja, aber danach geht es weiter, da das Game ja ne Mischung aus Singleplayer und Multiplayer ist und du nach Spielende noch weiter Rennen fahren kannst, ohne dass die Errungenschaften, der Fahrzeugparlt usw. verloren geht. 

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob du das Game schon hast, aber du hast ja u.a. "Showrennen", die du nach XY neuen "Fans" spielen kannst, die du vorher durch Events, Rennen und Aktionen gewonnen hast. Und eines der Showrennen ist das letzte - und zwar BEVOR du alle Festivalorte komplett ausgebaut hast. Da kommt dann auch ne Sequenz a la "Wow! Geschafft" und die Credits zu den Machern des Games.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Januar 2017)

Danke für die Erklärung. Ja ich spiele es. Ich habe schon etliche Stunden in das Game versenkt. Deswegen die Frage.


----------



## Isrian (27. Januar 2017)

Ich hab Shorty und Pladdah als Drivatare bei mir. Und die sitzen mir immer dicht im Nacken, weil's gute Fahrer sind. Das Level der Drivatare hat damit aber nichts zu tun.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2017)

Isrian schrieb:


> Ich hab Shorty und Pladdah als Drivatare bei mir. Und die sitzen mir immer dicht im Nacken, weil's gute Fahrer sind. Das Level der Drivatare hat damit aber nichts zu tun.


 Ja gut, aber die Chance, dass einer mit Level 100 besser ist als einer, der grad erst Level 20 hat, ist ja logischerweise sicher ungleich höher. Natürlich kann einer einfach nur durch "viel fahren" ein hohes Level haben, aber selbst dann hat er nun mal viel Erfahrung und fährt idR besser als ein Neuling im Spiel, solange der Neuling nicht eh schon viel Erfahrung mit vielen Rennspielen hat hat und direkt loslegt wie ein alter Hase und schon bei Level 10 problemlos 90% der erfahrenen Fahrer besiegen kann  

 Die eigentliche Frage sollte eher lauten: fahren die KI-Drivatare dann so gut wie deren Besitzer, oder passt es sich immer an das an, was ich selber als Schwierigkeit einstelle?


----------



## Isrian (27. Januar 2017)

Es passt sich an das an, was du eingestellt hast, aber Drivatare von guten Spielern sind immer noch weiter vorne im Feld als die der schlechteren Fahrer.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2017)

Isrian schrieb:


> Es passt sich an das an, was du eingestellt hast, aber Drivatare von guten Spielern sind immer noch weiter vorne im Feld als die der schlechteren Fahrer.


 ok, dann ist es an sich für die Rennen egal, wen ich bei den 4 Drivataren auswähle, wenn ich die Schwierigkeit so einstelle, wie es zu mur passt. Ich war nur nicht sicher, ob ein Level 110-Drivatar halt definitiv schwerer zu besiegen ist als einer mit Level 20, weil der durch sein Level vlt einen "Bonus" bekommt zusätzlich zu dem, was das Spiel auf Basis der Daten des "echten" Fahrers als Fahrverhalten simuliert.  

Im Moment hab ich komischerweise lauter Rennen, in denen 2 Drivatare dabei sind (keine der 4 von mir eingestellten), die WEIT vorne sind. Den Rest des Feldes kann ich mit Mühe irgendwann überholen, aber 2 setzen sich immer so weit ab, dass es am Ende 5-10 Sekunden Vorsprung sind.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (30. Januar 2017)

Ich finde, dass das Spiel viel zu schnell durch ist.

Obwohl ich nicht allzu aktiv spiele habe ich schon lange alle Festivalerweiterungen und alle Fähigkeitenpunkte verteilt. 
Natürlich habe ich noch viele Rennen, Stunts und co übrig, allerdings wäre ein bisschen mehr "Story" nicht so übel. 

Langweilig wird es aber auch mit Level 220 nicht, habe noch so viele Autos nicht.


----------



## Ebrithil (30. Januar 2017)

Naja wer Forza wegen der Story spielt ist hier einfach an der falschen Adresse


----------



## Laggy.NET (30. Januar 2017)

Also ich hab jetzt die Schaurennen abgeschlossen und mir gerade im Nachtrennen den RX-8 mit Rocketbunny Bodykit geholt. Ein absoluter Traum mit dem Standard Biturbo. 

Ich muss echt sagen, das Game ist richtig geil. Mein erstes Forza bisher. 
Hätte zuvor gedacht, dass es ein reiner Funracer ist. Aber in dem Game steckt tatsächlich  Autokultur. Man merkt dass das Game von Entwicklern kommt, die sich selbst dafür begeistern und nicht nur auf dem Papier ihre Hausaufgaben gemacht haben.

Was mir nicht so gefällt sind die vielen offroad strecken. Ein Forza Horizon in Japan oder Tokio ohne den offroad mist wäre für mich perfekt, als jemand, der sich ein NFS Undergrund mit so einer Qualität und ohne Peinlichkeit wünschen würde...
Man darf ja noch träumen....

Perfekt gelungen ist aber imho die Fahrphysik. Wie man einerseits ganz normal fahren kann, dann aber trotzdem mit etwas Handbremse, Drehzahl und Gas saubere Drifts hinlegen kann. Einfach göttlich. In Project Cars war driften z.B. praktisch unmöglich, in den alten NFS Teilen musste die Fahrphysik fürs driften in einen eigenen Spielmodus ausgelagert werden, genauso wie bei Race Driver GRID. Bei NFS 2015 war driften dagegen die scheinbar einzige möglichkeit, sich forzubewegen (lächerlich)
Bei Horizon funktioniert es aber perfekt, wie man sich das vorstellt. Und selbst wenn die Fahrphysik Arcadig ist, so ist sie mir dennoch realistisch genug, um glaubwürdig rüber zu kommen, vor allem ohne Fahrhilfen.

Fazit: Hab den ganzen anderen Mist deinstalliert. Forza Horizon ist für mich nun absolute Referenz was Racing Games betrifft.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2017)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt die Schaurennen abgeschlossen und mir gerade im Nachtrennen den RX-8 mit Rocketbunny Bodykit geholt. Ein absoluter Traum mit dem Standard Biturbo.
> 
> Ich muss echt sagen, das Game ist richtig geil. Mein erstes Forza bisher.
> Hätte zuvor gedacht, dass es ein reiner Funracer ist. Aber in dem Game steckt tatsächlich  Autokultur. Man merkt dass das Game von Entwicklern kommt, die sich selbst dafür begeistern und nicht nur auf dem Papier ihre Hausaufgaben gemacht haben.
> ...


 für mich ist es auch das erste Forza, und war zuvor auch skeptisch, bin aber voll überzeugt. Die Offroad-Strecken sind auch nicht so mein Fall, aber das tolle ist ja, dass man die nicht fahren MUSS. 

 Zudem ist es gerade WEGEN des unterschiedlichen Fahrverhaltens auch so, dass man bei einigen Rennen nahe an der Verzweiflung ist und dann mal ein an sich viel "schlechteres" Auto nimmt - und plötzlich fährt man Rekordzeiten. Denn die "besten" Autos sind bei einigen Strecken wiederum fast unbrauchbar, z.B. hab ich einen aufgemotzten Shelby, der echt super ist, aber bei Rennen mit vielen 90-Grad Kurven alle 200 Meter kann man den vergessen. Oder auch einen Lamborghini Huracan, der zwar in Kurven, die man mit 150 km/h Plus nehmen kann, super ist, aber bei Strecken wo auch nur EINE sehr scharfe Kurve ist kriegt man den kaum so "reingebremst", dass man nicht mit einem unkontrollierten Slide mehr Zeit verliert als man gewinnt - und bei den gleichen Rennen schneidet ein Klasse B-Auto dann sogar besser ab  

 Gleiches gilt für Offroad: das kann frustrierend sein mit dem "falschen" Auto, aber mit nem geeigneten Wagen macht es plötzlich viel mehr Spaß.

 Das ist auch einer der wenigen Schwachpunkte: ich finde es schwer durchschaubar, welche der Rennen man mit welchem Fahrzeug angehen sollte. Da wünsche ich mir viel mehr Einschränkungen, wie es bei den Meisterschaften ja der Fall ist. Aber wenn man mit nem S2-Wagen ein Rennen startet und erst DANN merkt, dass es ein Rennen zu 80% auf Gelände und dann auch noch Regen ist, dann nervt das...


Nur die Drift-Events, die kotzen mich echt an - ich schaffe nicht mal diese eine angeblich leichte "Löffelliste" im Surfer Paradise, wo man in einer gewissen Zeit so und so viele Drifts machen soll. Vor allem mache ich IMHO Drifts, die aber nicht als solche zählen...


----------



## ak1504 (30. Januar 2017)

Da sind große Runde Icons die zeigen einem was man grad starten will. 

Btw:

February FH3 Forzathon Events To Include Ferrari 599XX & Lola T70


February FH3 Forzathon Events To Include Ferrari 599XX & Lola T70


2 der geleakten Wagen sollen die Spieler im Februar erhalten können.


----------



## Galford (30. Januar 2017)

Wäre mal nett, wenn die endlich mal wieder neue HEs in die Wheelspins aufnehmen würde. Es müsste noch um die 12 HEs geben, die bisher nicht im Spiel freigeschaltet werden konnten. Und auch im Februar kommt bei den Forzathons nur eine neue HE ('70 Chevelle)


Edit:
Kaum den Kommentar abgeschickt, lese ich gerade, dass da was in Vorbereitung ist.
Müsste im Moment um die 200 Wheelspins angesammelt haben - ich hoffe das reicht.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (31. Januar 2017)

Wheelspins ansammeln wäre auch mal eine Idee. 

Mich nervt es total, wenn man irgendwelche Autos bekommt, die einen gar nicht interessieren.
Oft bekommt man diese dann nichtmal im Auktionshaus los. Mir fehlt eine normale "verkaufen"-Funktion. 
Es gibt nur die Möglichkeit, das Auto einfach zu entfernen.

Aber meine Garage ist einfach überfüllt momentan. So viele Autos will/brauch ich gar nicht.

Was ist eigentlich das schnellste Auto? Komme weder mit dem One:1/Agera noch mit dem Lambo Aventador auf über 440km/h.
Gibts überhaupt ein Auto, was das schafft?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. Januar 2017)

Sind locker über 500km drin mit dem Silberpfeil, mir fällt grad der Name nicht ein. 
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere waren knapp 580 kmh drin. Kann mich aber auch falsch erinnern, ist schon länger her seit dem letzten mal Forza zocken


----------



## Isrian (31. Januar 2017)

Jaguar D-Type, 482km/h.

Wenn's schneller gehen soll, muss man sich per Trick mit dem Zug anschieben lassen. Einfach mal auf Youtube suchen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. Januar 2017)

Genau der, waren es doch nur 482? 

Dachte es waren nen stücke mehr, aber gut


----------



## Galford (31. Januar 2017)

Mich überrascht es schon etwas, dass hier niemand von den Bugs berichtet, die alle im Spiel sind und immer noch nicht gefixt wurden. Gut, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass diese Bugs auftreten vergrößert sich wohl mit der Spieldauer, aber scheinbar hat es hier im Forum nur mich erwischt.

Viele Leute klagen z.B. darüber, dass das Spiel einfach irgendwann aufhört einem die Möglichkeit zu bieten neue Drivatare zu rekrutieren. Es sind bei mir mittlerweile mindestens 2 Monate, seit dem das nicht mehr funktioniert. Es ist auch nicht so, dass ich alle Leute im meinem Club durch hätte, denn in der Zwischenzeit haben Leute den Club verlassen, und noch mehr sind beigetreten.

Dazu kommen noch 2, 3 andere größere Bugs, die ich hier nicht auch noch beschreiben will.

Ich hoffe wirklich inständig auf das Car Pack nächste Woche, und damit verbunden, dass neue Update.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (31. Januar 2017)

Dann werde ich mir mal den Jaguar D-Type kaufen. 
Danke für den Tipp!

Bugs? Das Spiel stürzt bei mir alle 30 Minuten einmal ab... Ganz schlimm. Hat das auch jemand?

Neue Driveravatare kann ich momentan rekrutieren, bei mir kommt jedes mal die Meldung, ob ich einen fangen will.


----------



## Galford (31. Januar 2017)

In den ersten 10 Tagen nach Release der UE hatte ich 3-4 Abstürze und dann zwei Woche später (oder so) nochmals einen. Seit dem ist das Spiel nie wieder abgestürzt. Das sind ca. 3,5 Monate ohne Absturz und ich würde sagen, ich habe wirklich nicht gerade wenig gespielt. Allerdings habe ich an anderen Stellen schon öfters gelesen, dass manche auch Probleme mit Abstürzen haben.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2017)

Galford schrieb:


> Mich überrascht es schon etwas, dass hier niemand von den Bugs berichtet, die alle im Spiel sind und immer noch nicht gefixt wurden. Gut, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass diese Bugs auftreten vergrößert sich wohl mit der Spieldauer, aber scheinbar hat es hier im Forum nur mich erwischt.
> 
> Viele Leute klagen z.B. darüber, dass das Spiel einfach irgendwann aufhört einem die Möglichkeit zu bieten neue Drivatare zu rekrutieren. Es sind bei mir mittlerweile mindestens 2 Monate, seit dem das nicht mehr funktioniert. Es ist auch nicht so, dass ich alle Leute im meinem Club durch hätte, denn in der Zwischenzeit haben Leute den Club verlassen, und noch mehr sind beigetreten.
> 
> ...


  Also, erstens gibt es bei vielen Spielen Bugs, die nur einen Teil der Leute betreffen, zB kann es gut sein, dass du zwar "viele " Leute findest, die das gleiche Problem haben, es aber trotzdem nur 1% der Spieler betrifft. Da es aber gut verkauft wurde, führen selbst 1% zu "vielen" Fällen.  

Und zweitens ist auch die Frage, um welche Version es geht. Meinst du PC oder Xbox? Am PC ist die Chance für Bugs naturgemäß höher, da du da etliche Millionen völlig verschiedene Hardware- und Software-Kombinationen bei den Spielern hast. Oder gibt es auch bei der Xbox Bugs, die bei vielen/allen auftreten?

Das mit den Drivataren: kann man eigentlich einen Drivatar entlassen, also einfach so? Vlt kannst du DANN einen neuen holen?




@ak1504:  "_Da sind große Runde Icons die zeigen einem was man grad starten will_."  klar, aber bei vielen (Fan)Rennen KANNST du mit jedem Auto starten (kommt mir jedenfalls so vor), und ich würde mir wünschen, dass bei einigen Rennen genau drauf hingewiesen wird, welche Auto-Art empfohlen wird oder es mit jeder Karre Sinn macht, 


@Schnuetz: du kannst ja die Autos als "Favorit" markieren, die dich zumindest ab und an interessieren, und dann nur die Favs anzeigen lassen. Dann fallen die ungeliebten Autos einfach weg, und du hast mehr Übersicht


----------



## blautemple (31. Januar 2017)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Bugs? Das Spiel stürzt bei mir alle 30 Minuten einmal ab... Ganz schlimm. Hat das auch jemand?



Bei mir stürzt das Spiel am PC auch alle 30 bis 60min einmal ab, auf der XBox ist das Spiel noch nie abgestürzt...


----------



## Galford (31. Januar 2017)

Der von mir beschriebene Bug tritt sowohl bei der XboxOne als auch in der PC Version auf. Der Bug hat nämlich nichts mit der Hardware zu tun, bzw. es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Ich wüsste nicht, wie ich einfach so einen Drivatar entlassen kann - vielleicht habe ich es auch übersehen.  

Die anderen Bugs haben auch nichts mit Hardware zu tun, und treten ebenso in der XboxOne, wie auch der PC Version, auf.


Edit: 
Zum Thema überfüllte Garage: wenigsten kann man Autos als Favorit markieren. Ich habe momentan 458 Autos. Ich habe mal gelesen dass das Limit bei 550 liegt. Allerdings müsste ich mich mal schlau machen, ob die DLCs das Limit erhöhen oder nicht. Immerhin stehen uns noch 2 Car Packs, 1 Expansion und ein paar Autos über Forzathons bevor.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Februar 2017)

Es wird ja wohl möglich sein, jedes Auto in der Garage zu haben, oder nicht?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (1. Februar 2017)

Wenn wir gerade bei Bugs sind:
Mir wird in der Garage dieser tolle Lambo Gallardo ind er Rennversion angezeigt, der eigentlich nur als Kauf-Auto verfügbar ist.
Wenn ich den dann auswählen will, kommt ein Bildschirm der sagt, dass keine Marktplatz-Verbindung hergestellt werden konnte. :/


----------



## MezZo_Mix (1. Februar 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Es wird ja wohl möglich sein, jedes Auto in der Garage zu haben, oder nicht?


Sollte gehen, hab schon um die 220 Fahrzeuge   Zumindest laut meinen Infos ist das Limit aber bei 550 Fahrzeugen.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (1. Februar 2017)

Übrigens: Wie sammel ich eigentlich Wheelspins an? Wenn ich doch nach einem Rennen eine Stufe aufsteige, dann wird doch automatisch gedreht.
Kann ich das irgendwie verhindern?


----------



## Galford (1. Februar 2017)

Doppelpost, Sorry.


----------



## Galford (1. Februar 2017)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Es wird ja wohl möglich sein, jedes Auto in der Garage zu haben, oder nicht?



 Ja, es ist möglich. Wenn man die Promo-Aufnahmen, für die man Geld bekommt, als Richtwert nimmt, sind theoretisch momentan 469 Autos im Spiel. Davon sind aber noch nicht alle im Spiel frei verfügbar. 
 Nehmen wir als Beispiel bestimmte HEs, die zwar im Spiel fotografiert werden könne, aber erst noch in Wheelspins oder als Forzathon Belohnung freigeschaltet werden müssen. Außerdem werden HEs extra gezählt, obwohl schon die "normalen" Versionen der Autos gezählt werden.

 Auch erhalten VIP Member (wenn ich mich nicht irre, sollten es nur VIP Member sein, zumindest dachte ich das immer) 1-2 Autos im Monat geschenkt. Dabei handelt es sich aber nicht um wirklich neue Autos, sondern um Autos, die eine spezielle Community-Lackierung besitzen. Die Autos werden nicht separat gezählt, nehmen aber in der Garage Platz weg, wenn man sie behalten will.

 Wie viele unterschiedliche Autos genau im Moment im Spiel frei verfügbar sind, müsste man jetzt zählen. Von meinen 458 Autos sind jedenfalls ein paar wenige doppelt.  

 Jedoch stehen noch 2 Car Packs und die 2te Expansion aus, die nochmals Fahrzeuge bringen. 469 und die Autos die noch kommen - dann ist der Weg zu 550 Autos nicht mehr so weit.
 Im Prinzip reicht es aber.




Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Wenn wir gerade bei Bugs sind:
> Mir wird in der Garage dieser tolle Lambo Gallardo ind er Rennversion angezeigt, der eigentlich nur als Kauf-Auto verfügbar ist.
> Wenn ich den dann auswählen will, kommt ein Bildschirm der sagt, dass keine Marktplatz-Verbindung hergestellt werden konnte. :/



 Es handelt sich tatsächlich um einen Fehler. Der Huracan (ich gehe davon aus, dass der gemeint ist, und kein Gallardo) kann nicht gefahren werden, wenn der Spieler nicht das Motorsport All-Star Autopaket besitzt. Deshalb hätten sie den Huracan auch nicht verschenken dürfen. Als Entschädigung bekommt jeder eine HE des Lamborghini Countachs geschenkt.



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Übrigens: Wie sammel ich eigentlich Wheelspins an? Wenn ich doch nach einem Rennen eine Stufe aufsteige, dann wird doch automatisch gedreht.
> Kann ich das irgendwie verhindern?



Das hatte ich fast schon vergessen, dass da automatisch gedreht wird. Bei mir gibt es keine Levelaufstiege mehr im eigentlich Sinne. Es gibt nur einen Wheelspin alle 200.000 EP, und es wird nicht mehr automatisch gedreht.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2017)

Galford schrieb:


> Es handelt sich tatsächlich um einen Fehler. Der Huracan (ich gehe davon aus, dass der gemeint ist, und kein Gallardo) kann nicht gefahren werden, wenn der Spieler nicht das Motorsport All-Star Autopaket besitzt. Deshalb hätten sie den Huracan auch nicht verschenken dürfen. Als Entschädigung bekommt jeder eine HE des Lamborghini Countachs geschenkt.


 Ja, das hab ich auch bemerkt - aber wer ist überhaupt die Gruppe, die Autos verschenkt? Ich meine es sei "Team 10" oder so  ^^  Heißt das Unterstudio von Microsoft so, welches FH 3 entwickelt hat, oder ist das der größte "Clan", so dass die Sonderrechte haben und jedem was schenken können?

Und eine andere Frage: ich hab als Drivatare u.a. 2 Leute mit Leveln über 150, die aber trotzdem keine 5 Mio "Fans" haben - wie geht das? ^^  man bekommt doch für alles mögliche Fans außer für die "illegalen" Sportwagenrennen - wie kann man so hoch Leveln, aber so wenig Fans haben? Ich hatte schon bei Level 70-75 die 20 Mio erreicht, und mit Level 89 die 25 Mio, mit denen man die letzte Aufrüstung eines Festivals dann freigeschaltet hat. 

Ach ja: ab 25 Mio ist ja offenbar Ende - bekommt man denn stattdessen mehr Credits und XP, oder fällt das einfach komplett weg?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (1. Februar 2017)

Danke für die Info!
Leider habe ich den Countach HE schon. Wenn ich zwei habe, kann ich wenigstens einen mal wieder verkaufen. 

Ich habe (leider) noch Levelaufstiege, bin ja "erst" Stufe 235 oder 240. 

Wenn man alle Fans hat, bekommt man meines wissens nach nicht (merklich) mehr Credits und XP. 
Ist eigentlich schade.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2017)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!
> Leider habe ich den Countach HE schon. Wenn ich zwei habe, kann ich wenigstens einen mal wieder verkaufen.
> 
> Ich habe (leider) noch Levelaufstiege, bin ja "erst" Stufe 235 oder 240.
> ...


 bis zu welchen Stufe geht es denn? und weißt du, wieso manche sehr hohe Level haben, aber kaum Fans im Vergleich dazu?


----------



## Galford (1. Februar 2017)

Turn10 ist der Hauptentwickler der Forza Motorsport Reihe, Playground Games sind die Hauptentwickler der Horizon Reihe. Aber die beiden Teams unterstützen sich gegenseitig. 
Wie genau alles aufgeteilt ist, weiß ich nicht, und ehrlich gesagt, so wichtig ist mir das auch nicht. 

Brian Ekberg (früher mal bei Gamespot) ist z.B. der Community Manager bei Turn 10, wobei er auch diese Arbeit für die Horizon Spiele übernimmt.


Zum Thema Fans:
Die Anzahl der Fans entscheidet primär nur darüber, ab wann man Festivals freischalten und ausbauen kann. Deshalb gibt es in Blizzard Mountain auch keine Fans mehr, da man dort keine weiteren Festivals eröffnen kann (bzw. es gibt nur das eine Festival). Die Anzahl der Fans macht auch einen Unterschied, bei der Bewertung der Drivatare, die man für seine Festivals einstellen kann. Dafür gibt es ja in Rennen einen Aufstellungsbonus für die eingestellten Drivatare, wie der aber genau berechnet wird, bzw. die Platzierung mit dem "Wert" der Drivatare verrechnet wird, kann ich nicht sagen.

Manche Leute spielen scheinbar hauptsächlich online mit Freunden oder fahren einfach so durch die Gegend. Ich bin nie ein Online-Abenteuer gefahren, als ich noch nicht 25 Millionen Fans hatte, als fehlt mir die Erfahrung, was man so an Fans gewinnt, wenn man wirklich nur online spielt. Am Anfang konnte ich das Spiel auch mit meinem alten (ehemaligen) Router gar nicht online spielen (alte FritzBoxen haben da so ein spezielles Problem mit Microsoft)


Das Maximal-Level ist 1000, wobei dann nicht 1000 dran steht, sondern mein einen schwarzen Stern auf einem Platin Hintergrund hat. Danach kann man weiter "Leveln", in dem Sinne, dass sich eben der Level selbst nicht mehr ändert, aber man genauso wie bei Level-Aufstiegen Wheelspins bekommt. Die Anzahl der benötigten EP für einen Wheelspin bleibt dabei gleich und erhöht sich nicht mehr.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, benötigt man bis Level 300 für jeden Level-Aufstieg 20.000 EP (XP). Danach erhöht es sich pro Level jeweils um 300 EP.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2017)

Galford schrieb:


> Turn10 ist der Hauptentwickler der Forza Motorsport Reihe, Playground Games sind die Hauptentwickler der Horizon Reihe. Aber die beiden Teams unterstützen sich gegenseitig.
> Wie genau alles aufgeteilt ist, weiß ich nicht, und ehrlich gesagt, so wichtig ist mir das auch nicht.


 ah, ok - auf der MS-Website steht halt nur "Microsoft Studio". Ich war nur verwirrt, da ich nicht wusste, was das Geschenk soll und ob es nicht vielleicht sogar ne Art "Werbemasche" von irgendeinem unseriösen Clan sein könnte. 




> Zum Thema Fans:
> Die Anzahl der Fans entscheidet primär nur darüber, ab wann man Festivals freischalten und ausbauen kann.


 ok, aber mit dem Argument könnte man auch Levelaufstiege streichen und nur noch Credits als Belohnung vorhalten   Dann kann man sich "Glücksradlose" einfach kaufen. Das Level ist ja auch nix anderes als "schau mal, ich hab Level XY", genau wie die Fan-Zahl es wäre, wenn sie nach den 25 Mio weiterrattern würde. Und da man ja ab XY Fans auch eine Art von Belohnung bekommt (beim Erweitern bekommst du ja auch Sonderangebote für Autos), könnte man eigentlich auch weiterhin die Fans zählen und immer pro zb 5 Mio Fans ein Sonderangebot für Autos anbieten oder so was. 




> Manche Leute spielen scheinbar hauptsächlich online mit Freunden oder fahren einfach so durch die Gegend. Ich bin nie ein Online-Abenteuer gefahren, als ich noch nicht 25 Millionen Fans hatte, als fehlt mir die Erfahrung, was man so an Fans gewinnt, wenn man wirklich nur online spielt.


 also, an sich bekommt man ja selbst beim freien Fahren durch diverse Aktionen auch automatisch Fans - im Multiplayer nicht? Wundert mich aber so oder so dann ein wenig, wenn da Leute, die SO viel Zeit ins Spiel investieren, aber nicht auch "mal" ein paar Singleplayer-Dinge machen, allein schon um mehr Geld zu bekommen, denn allein durch das Glücksrad beim Levelausstieg kann man sich nicht grad viel leisten... 





> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, benötigt man bis Level 300 für jeden Level-Aufstieg 20.000 EP (XP). Danach erhöht es sich pro Level jeweils um 300 EP.


 Ich meine man braucht vor Level 90 oder so deutlich weniger, aber an sich nicht so wichtig


----------



## Galford (1. Februar 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich meine man braucht vor Level 90 oder so deutlich weniger, aber an sich nicht so wichtig



Kann sein. Mein Gedächtnis lässt mich da gerne mal im Stich. Vielleicht war es auch von Level 100 bis 300, oder von 150 bis 300. War Silber von 150 bis 300? Liegt hier jemand noch in dem Bereich, und kann das bestätigen oder verneinen?

Nochmals zu den Fans: Ich sage ja nicht, dass man online keine Fans gewinnen kann. Wie erwähnt, anfangs konnte ich das Spiel nicht online spielen. Ich hatte 25 Millionen Fans bevor ich überhaupt online spielen konnte. Da ich jetzt keine Fans mehr bekomme ist es schwieriger zu sagen, wo genau die Fans herkommen können und in welchem Verhältnis. Vielleicht hat jemand eine andere Erklärung.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2017)

Galford schrieb:


> Kann sein. Mein Gedächtnis lässt mich da gerne mal im Stich. Vielleicht war es auch von Level 100 bis 300, oder von 150 bis 300. War Silber von 150 bis 300? Liegt hier jemand noch in dem Bereich, und kann das bestätigen oder verneinen?
> 
> Nochmals zu den Fans: Ich sage ja nicht, dass man online keine Fans gewinnen kann. Wie erwähnt, anfangs konnte ich das Spiel nicht online spielen. Ich hatte 25 Millionen Fans bevor ich überhaupt online spielen konnte. Da ich jetzt keine Fans mehr bekomme ist es schwieriger zu sagen, wo genau die Fans herkommen können und in welchem Verhältnis. Vielleicht hat jemand eine andere Erklärung.


 jo, falls es zufällig jemand genau weiß, wäre es halt interessant. Richtig wichtig ist es aber nicht 


Ne andere Frage: ich hab die *Disc-Version von FH3*, und wenn ich mir nun *nachträglich die Code-Karte* hole, mit der man auch am PC spielen kann: *funktioniert das dann problemlos*? Oder muss ich komplett neu installieren und verliere meine Fortschritte? Bei MediaMarkt gibt es die Code-Version nämlich im Angebot, und wenn ich meine Disc-Version verkaufe, kostet mich das effektiv am Ende nur ca. 10€... ^^


----------



## ak1504 (7. Februar 2017)

Code Karte ? Wenn du digital kaufst gehts auf beiden Systemen...


Playseat Car Pack

Unsupported Browser


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Code Karte ? Wenn du digital kaufst gehts auf beiden Systemen...


 Das ist klar, mir ging es darum, ob die Disc-Version (die ich nutze) im Kern die gleiche wie die Code-Version ist und man nach einem Wechsel zur Code-Version alles behält an Fortschritten usw.


----------



## ak1504 (7. Februar 2017)

Wenn man den selben Account verwendet bestimmt.


----------



## Galford (7. Februar 2017)

Mit dem Release des heutigen Car Packs haben Turn10/Playground, bei den Wheelspins, insgesamt 6 neue Horizon Editionen hinzugefügt.

Wer keine Wheelspins mehr hat, kann diese ja auch kaufen, allerdings kostet ein Wheelspin jetzt 70.000, statt wie zuvor, 50.000 Credits.

Außerdem sieht es im Moment so aus, als wären die neuen HE Autos schwerer zu gewinnen, als die HEs zuvor.


----------



## onlygaming (10. Februar 2017)

Moin Leute habe wieder Probleme mit Horizon 3 und zwar kann ich nicht online spielen weil in der Xbox App Serververbindung blockiert ich habe schon alle vorschläge von Microsoft ausprobiert alle haben nichts geholfen  

Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme? Anti Viren Programm ist momentan außer Betrieb weil ich keine Lizenz habe


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2017)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Moin Leute habe wieder Probleme mit Horizon 3 und zwar kann ich nicht online spielen weil in der Xbox App Serververbindung blockiert ich habe schon alle vorschläge von Microsoft ausprobiert alle haben nichts geholfen
> 
> Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme? Anti Viren Programm ist momentan außer Betrieb weil ich keine Lizenz habe


 ist es denn wirklich aus? Was ist mit ner Firewall? ggf die von Windows selber (Defender) ?


----------



## onlygaming (12. Februar 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ist es denn wirklich aus? Was ist mit ner Firewall? ggf die von Windows selber (Defender) ?



Danke erstmal für deine Tipps 
Habe Firewall schon ausgehabt  Die Firewall muss ich wie gelesen habe sowieso an sein (habe es ja wie gesagt schon probiert hat auch nicht geholfen) Das mit dem Defender und Kaspersky werde ich mal probieren, melde mich dann ob es geholfen hat.

Hat leider beides nichts geholfen


----------



## Ebrithil (12. Februar 2017)

Du könntest mal probieren alle Netzwerkadapter außer dem Internetadapter zu deaktivieren.


----------



## onlygaming (12. Februar 2017)

Ebrithil schrieb:


> Du könntest mal probieren alle Netzwerkadapter außer dem Internetadapter zu deaktivieren.



Werde ich jetzt machen mal sehen ob es was bringt....

Jedoch blicke ich da nicht durch, Hamachi kann ich deaktivieren das hebt sich nach 3-4 Sekunden wieder auf.
Dann habe ich noch:
MS ISTAP Adapter
MS ISTAP Adapter #3
MS Kernel Debug Netzwork Adapter
Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter (den musste ich früher immer neuinstallieren um Online zu spielen hsb ich auch schon versucht hilft aber auch nicht)
Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller 

So nachdem ich Hamachi dauerhaft deaktiviert bekommen habe läuft es jetzt aber sucht unendlichlang nach Online Abenteuern, eine eigene Online Freifahrt kann ich jedoch ohne Error starten....


----------



## Mischk@ (12. Februar 2017)

Sagt mal wo werden die Erfolge für ForzaThon angezeigt ?
aktuell meine ich zb. mit dem Ford.
Ich habe einiges absolviert aber es wird nicht angezeigt...


----------



## onlygaming (12. Februar 2017)

Also eigentlich wird das was du schon erreichst hast in diesem ForzaThon Fenster ausgegraut.....


----------



## Galford (13. Februar 2017)

Eigentlich wäre es jetzt egal wo man nachschaut, aber man bekommt auch Achievements für abgeschlossene Forzathon Aufgaben.

Mit den aktuellen Forzathon-Aufgaben gab es jedenfalls bei mir keine Probleme.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mischk@ (14. Februar 2017)

Ich raff es nicht ab...
Dieses Forza Thon nervt...

Wie und wo kann ich herausfinden was ich machen muss ?
Klar weiss ich was da als Aufgabe steht, aber wie bitte mach ich *z.B* Sprung Fähigkeiten ?!?!?!?
oder
Genau heute finde ich keine Rivalen...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (14. Februar 2017)

Springen, einfach mal Offroad fahren. Da sammelst du leicht Sprungfähigkeiten.


----------



## Mischk@ (14. Februar 2017)

Ich habe jetzt Flaggenjagd gespielt und koop Rennen gemacht...
Offroad auch viel gesprungen...
Es hat sich nichts geändert...

Als würde er bei mir nicht zählen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2017)

Mischk@ schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt Flaggenjagd gespielt und koop Rennen gemacht...
> Offroad auch viel gesprungen...
> Es hat sich nichts geändert...
> 
> Als würde er bei mir nicht zählen.


 zählt jetzt GAR nix, also auch beim Fahren steht nie so was wie "super Sprung + 2000" oder so, oder meinst du in der Statistik für den Forzathon? Da musst du ja idR bestimmte Autos nutzen, damit das zählt.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (14. Februar 2017)

Für die Co-op Aufgabe reicht auch einfach Online in einer Co-op Lobby, jemanden zu Herausfordern um dem S14 zu bekommen.


----------



## Galford (14. Februar 2017)

Mit dem S14 reicht es jetzt aber auch mal langsam. Hab 3 Stück, alleine von Forzathons.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (14. Februar 2017)

Galford schrieb:


> Mit dem S14 reicht es jetzt aber auch mal langsam. Hab 3 Stück, alleine von Forzathons.



Die Karre ist leider auch nichts mehr Wert... Hab meinen ersten damals für um die 2.2Mille verkauft heute ist er einfach nichts mehr Wert. Vielleicht ändert sich das ja wieder.


btw wenn jemand nen Rivalen sucht könnt mich gerne adden. Heiße NicoWayne2


----------



## Mischk@ (14. Februar 2017)

Statistiken zählen alle einwandfrei, NUR FORZA THON GEHT NICHT...


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2017)

Mischk@ schrieb:


> Statistiken zählen alle einwandfrei, NUR FORZA THON GEHT NICHT...



also, ich bin gestern im "offline"-Modus gefahren, einfach mal quer durchs Outback mit ner Mercedes Limousine, ab und an kam dann "Ultrasprung" oder "Känguru" usw. und igendwann poppte dann auf, dass ich die 3 Lose gewonnen hatte. Und Beim Rivalen rausfordern hab ich einfach nur im Hauptmenü bei den vorgeschlagenen Rivalen ein Rennen ausgesucht, bin dann gegen den Ghost gefahren (da ich die Strecke noch nie fuhr, musste ich eine 8:30Min schlagen bei einer Strecke, die ich am Ende gemütlich  in 2:30 schaffte  ), und dann hatte ich auch das entsprechende Auto bekommen.


----------



## Isrian (16. Februar 2017)

So, jetzt hab ich auch ein Problem mit Horizon 3. Hab es deinstalliert um es auf meine SSD installieren zu können, jedoch lässt mich der Windows Store es zwar verwalten, aber in der Liste der im Besitz befindlichen Apps taucht es nicht mehr auf. Was nun?

Edit: Habs endlich gefunden. Man muss Horizon 3 auswählen, nicht die ultimate, deluxe oder standart Edition. Umständlicher geht's echt nimmer.


----------



## ak1504 (17. Februar 2017)

Was is da umständlich ? Wähle einfach das aus was gekauft hast... Meine güte


----------



## Isrian (17. Februar 2017)

Es ist eben umständlich. Bin im Store aud die ultimate Edition gegangen (was ich auch gekauft habe), dort stand nur verwalten. Also angeklickt. Da in der Liste stand jedoch kein Horizon 3. Erst der Umweg über's DLC brachte mich auf die Seite vom eigentlichen Spiel, wo ich es dann installieren konnte.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2017)

Isrian schrieb:


> Es ist eben umständlich. Bin im Store aud die ultimate Edition gegangen (was ich auch gekauft habe), dort stand nur verwalten. Also angeklickt. Da in der Liste stand jedoch kein Horizon 3. Erst der Umweg über's DLC brachte mich auf die Seite vom eigentlichen Spiel, wo ich es dann installieren konnte.




Finde ich auch verwirrend. Dass man vlt nicht das Game über "Blizzard Mountain" installieren kann: ok. Aber wenn man die Ultimate-Version hat und es sogar einen "Menüpunkt" zu der Version gibt, dann würde ich erwarten, dass darüber dann FH installiert wird und die mit der Ultimate verbundenen Dinge direkt mit.


----------



## Mischk@ (17. Februar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Was mache ich falsch ?*
Meisterschaft mit Dino gewonnen aber ForzaThon zählt nicht...

Liegt das an dem Programm [FONT=&quot]O&O ShutUp10 ?
Ich habe fast alles deaktiviert...[/FONT]


----------



## Galford (17. Februar 2017)

Mischk@ schrieb:


> Liegt das an dem Programm O&O ShutUp10 ?
> Ich habe fast alles deaktiviert...



Das wird es wohl sein. Wie ich sehe hast auch auch so gut wie keine Achievements und deine Statistiken über die XboxApp stimmen nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2017)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit nachzusehen, welche Meisterschaften für welche Auto zu gelassen sind OHNE dass man extra zum Rennstart fahren muss? Ich bin gestern entnervt ne halbe Stunde rumgefahren, um eine Meisterschaft zu finden, bei der der Ferrari Dino teilnehmen darf (war ja eine Forzathon-Mission), bis ich dann einfach ne eigene Meisterschaft kreiert hab in der Hoffnung, dass das auch zählt. Das hat zwar geklappt, aber ganz allgemein: wenn ich jetzt gern ne Meisterschaft für zB Klasse B Sportwagen fahren will, dann hab ich doch keine Lust, halb Australien abzugrasen... ^^ 

Und: kann man irgendwie nachsehen, welchen Platz man in einer bereits absolvierten Meisterschaft gemacht hatte? Ich meine es gäb ja ein Achievement dafür, wenn man alle Meisterschaften 1x gewonnen hat. Auch hier wäre es aber dämlich, wenn man dafür alle Startorte abklappern müsste ^^


----------



## ak1504 (20. Februar 2017)

Jedes Event kann mit jedem Wagen egal welch Klasse oder LI gefahren werden. Wenn keine passende Vorlage da ist ändert man die vorhandene rasch auf aktuelles Auto. Der große Vorteil an H3. Endlich nich mehr mit Lambos übers Acker heizen müssen.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Jedes Event kann mit jedem Wagen egal welch Klasse oder LI gefahren werden.


 nicht die Meisterschaften, da sind die Fahrzeuge vorgegeben.



> Wenn keine passende Vorlage da ist ändert man die vorhandene rasch auf aktuelles Auto.


 Ich würde aber gerne eine der *offiziellen *Meisterschaften mit z.B. nem Ferrari Berlinetta fahren und such mich dumm und dämlich, bis ich eine Meisterschaft finde, wo diese Wagenklasse erlaubt ist. Darum geht es.  Es gibt ja ich glaub 68 Meisterschaften, die vorgegeben sind und in der Statistik stehen. 

Ich verstehe nicht, warum es offenbar nicht zB bei der Landkarte die Möglichkeit gibt, mit nem Button die "zugelassenen Autos" sehen zu können. Warum muss man dafür erst zur Strecke fahren? 




> Der große Vorteil an H3. Endlich nich mehr mit Lambos übers Acker heizen müssen.


 Das ist klar, aber darum ging es mir ja gar nicht.


----------



## Isrian (20. Februar 2017)

Meisterschaften kannst du auch eigene erstellen.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2017)

Isrian schrieb:


> Meisterschaften kannst du auch eigene erstellen.


 das ist mir klar, hab ich ja auch gemacht, siehe oben. Aber ich würde eben gern alle "offiziellen" je 1x gefahren haben. Das zählt ja auch in der Statistik mit.


Da kommt ja auch noch was hinzu: man hat vlt. mal Bock auf eine Meisterschaft mit zB 3x Sprintrennen über Asphalt - woraus die Meisterschaft besteht, sieht man aber ebenfalls erst, wenn man beim Startort angekommen ist. Auch eine Übersicht mit den Rennen der Meisterschaft würde ich an sich definitiv im normalen Landkarten-Modus erwarten. Versteh ich echt nicht.


----------



## Isrian (21. Februar 2017)

Schlags halt im Forza Forum vor, vielleicht kommt es dann für Horizon 4.


----------



## Ion (21. Februar 2017)

Das Spiel läuft in letzter Zeit wieder sehr instabil. Alle ~30 Min. Abstürze auf den Desktop.
Neuer Grafiktreiber bringt nichts. Ich weiß nicht so recht was ich noch tun könnte.


----------



## matze7172 (21. Februar 2017)

Wenn man nur bestimmte Rennen in einer Meisterschaft fahren möchte ist dies möglich. Man fährt zu einem Rennen seiner Wahl(z.B. Rundstrecke) und erstellt eine eigene Meisterschaft. Dabei kann man ja dann den Hersteller bspw. Ferrari wählen und bei der Streckenwahl klickt man dann auf jene die einem nicht passen, wählt diese ab und ersetzt sie durch passende. Und schon hat man eine Meisterschaft mit Ferrari und nur Rundstrecke.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2017)

sagt mal, nicht böse gemeint, aber, hab ich irgendwas unverständlich geschrieben, oder lesen 50% der Leute hier die Postings nur zur Hälfte? Jetzt kommt schon das mind 3. Posting, was gar nicht zu Frage passt bzw. was ich schon längst geschrieben habe  

zB. HABE ich ja eine eigene Meisterschaft kreiert für den Dino, nachdem ich keine "offzielle" passende gefunden hab - das steht doch im ersten Posting zu meinem "Problem" drin. *Meine Frage war lediglich, OB man irgendwo sehen kann, welche Wagen (und Strecken) eine der OFFIZIELLEN Meisterschaften bietet, ohne zum Startort fahren zu müssen*. Denn ich würde gerne auch mal mit einem bestimmten Wagen eine offizielle Meisterschaft fahren, die quasi für den Wagen auch "vorgesehen" ist, und dann nicht extra lange suchen fahren. Zudem war die Frage, ob man irgendwo in den Statistiken oder so sehen kann, welchen Platz man bei abgeschlossenen Meisterschaften erreicht hatte, damit man vlt eine Meisterschaft erneut versucht, bei der man "nur" 3. war oder so. 

Wenn es das im Spiel nicht gibt, dann reicht ein "_nee, gibt es leider nicht_" oder so. Dass man Meisterschaften selber kreieren kann, oder dass man bei fast allen Einzelrennen mit dem Wagen antreten kam, mit dem man beim Startort ankommt, oder dass man auch mit "unpassenden" Wagen zur Meisterschaft fahren und beim Start der Meisterschaft zu einem passenden Wagen wechseln kann, das weiß ich alles - aber das beantwortete meine Fragen nicht.


----------



## Isrian (21. Februar 2017)

Gibt es im Spiel nicht, deshalb:



Isrian schrieb:


> Schlags halt im Forza Forum vor, vielleicht kommt es dann für Horizon 4.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (21. Februar 2017)

Und wer hat sich schon alles den Ferrari gegönnt?


----------



## Isrian (21. Februar 2017)

Ich. Aber mal ne gescheite Partie zu finden um das online Rennen abzuschließen hat gedauert. Dauernd wollen die nur König oder Infiziert oder so nen Scheiß spielen.

Wobei ich sagen muss, von den Werten her ist der Ferrari schon echt OP, 400+ Sachen als tracktoy?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (21. Februar 2017)

Isrian schrieb:


> Ich. Aber mal ne gescheite Partie zu finden um das online Rennen abzuschließen hat gedauert. Dauernd wollen die nur König oder Infiziert oder so nen Scheiß spielen.
> 
> Wobei ich sagen muss, von den Werten her ist der Ferrari schon echt OP, 400+ Sachen als tracktoy?




Wie 400? Ist vom 599xx nicht Max 330~ oder so weil der eine kurze Übersetzung hat?


----------



## Isrian (21. Februar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab nach Teileeinbau nur die Flügel auf Kurve gestellt, sonst nichts weiter verändert.


----------



## Galford (21. Februar 2017)

Unter "Online-Abenteuer" -> "individuelles Abenteuer" kann man auch "Nur Rennen" (bzw. "Nur Rennen ohne Kollisionen") auswählen. Zwar hatte ich heute dann nur ein Mitspieler, aber das reicht ja, um ein Rennen zu fahren.
Ferrari steht in der Garage.

Wie ich sehe, hat hier jemand den Lola am Wochenende verpasst. Und ich bin es nicht.


----------



## Isrian (21. Februar 2017)

Ich hab ihn heute gekauft. Hatte sa leider keine Zeit für Forza.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (21. Februar 2017)

<





Isrian schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn heute gekauft. Hatte sa leider keine Zeit für Forza.




Dann hast du sicher keinen mit Standard Motor, denn ich hatte ihn sofort ausprobiert und er fuhr maximal 330Km/h~. Zudem ist die Übersetzung auch gesperrt gewesen.


----------



## Isrian (22. Februar 2017)

Den Lola hab ich mir gekauft. Den Ferrari erspielt. Motor kann man beim Ferrari übrigens nicht wechseln. Vielleicht liegts auch daran, das meiner auf AWD läuft.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (22. Februar 2017)

Isrian schrieb:


> Den Lola hab ich mir gekauft. Den Ferrari erspielt. Motor kann man beim Ferrari übrigens nicht wechseln. Vielleicht liegts auch daran, das meiner auf AWD läuft.



Ach so dann hat sich das ja gelegt.  

Ich wünschte ich hätte mal mehr Wheelspins behalten.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2017)

Mit welchem nicht so teuren Wagen kann man eigentlich zb die Flugplatz-Blitzer-Aufgabe packen? Ich hab bisher nur Autos in meinem Fuhrpark, die knapp scheitern   bzw. woran müsste ich beim Tuning ggf. drehen, damit es doch die entscheidenden 10km/h mehr ergibt?


Gestern hab ich mich btw fast totgeärgert: die extrem lange "Goliath"-Rennstrecke mit Hypercars im Rahmen einer Meisterschaft, mit viel Mühe und Not auf Platz 3 vorgearbeitet, auch mehrfach Zurückspulen: bei 390 km/h ist bei einigen der Kurven absolut unmöglich, den Bremspunkt zu kennen, ohne entweder die Strecke schon mehrfach gefahren zu sein oder per Trial&Error 1-2 Crashs zu haben. Da ist man schon im Baum, bevor man überhaupt erkennt, dass da ne Kurve kam...    Aber dann kommt dieser verfluchte Strandbereich kurz vor dem Ziel, wo man ohne eigenes Zutun mit Pech dann wegen der kleinen Dünen komplett aus der Spur gehauen werden kann - und "dank" der Tatsache, dass man kurz vor dem Ziel keine Rückspulfunktion mehr hat, ist das gesamte Rennen für den Hintern und alle KI-Gegner rauschen vorbei...


----------



## Galford (24. Februar 2017)

Lass dir einfach die Leaderboards anzeigen, da siehst du welche Autos von anderen benutz worden sind. Wenn es ein recht günstiges Auto sein soll (danach war ja gefragt), versuch es vielleicht mal mit dem Dodge Dart Hemi. Der war eine Zeit lang recht beliebt. Lade dir dazu ein passendes Drag Tuning herunter (oder erstelle selber eines).


----------



## Isrian (24. Februar 2017)

Weiß ja nicht, ob du VIP bist, falls ja, kannst auch den Aventador LP 750 nehmen und den noch ein wenig tunen, der sollte dafür auch locker reichen.


----------



## claster17 (24. Februar 2017)

Man bekommt doch relativ früh Wagen zur Verfügung gestellt, die maximal aufgerüstet mit Leichtigkeit auf 430 kommen, z.B. den Aventador. Teuer ist der auch nicht.
Mit dem Dart Hemi ist das ganze allerdings ein Kinderspiel. Dafür ist der Wagen für kaum was anderes zu gebrauchen. 

Es nervt aber ziemlich, dass in den oberen Leistungsregionen fast ausschließlich der Lambo V12 Motor bei Umbauten zu finden ist.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2017)

claster17 schrieb:


> Man bekommt doch relativ früh Wagen zur Verfügung gestellt, die maximal aufgerüstet mit Leichtigkeit auf 430 kommen, z.B. den Aventador. Teuer ist der auch nicht.


 also, ich hab einen, der aber unter 400 fährt - muss ich da vlt noch was umtunen? Geupgraded ist der schon per manueller Auswahl auf Max - oder muss man den automatisch "ultimativ" upgraden lassen, wo dann dieser Satz kommt "gefundene Teile einbauen" ?


@Galford: ich spiele bisher nur "offline", und da hab nur einen "Freund" drinstehen, der das noch nicht erledigt hat. In meinem Real-Life-Bekanntenkreis spielt halt so gut wie niemand (Ü40) , und die, die doch zocken, haben ne PS4 oder nur nen PC ohne FH3   Sieht man quasi die "ganze Welt", wenn ich in den Onlinemodus gehe, oder sieht man da dann auch nur die Freundes-Leistungen?


----------



## claster17 (25. Februar 2017)

Tuning insbesondere am Getriebe und vor allem nach Umbauten sind natürlich Pflicht. Selbst bei einem nicht modifizierten Fahrzeug muss man idR die Übersetzung anpassen, weil sie meist viel zu lang ist.

Edit: Je nach Fahrzeug muss man bei Allrad das Differential auf 65-75% Heck einstellen. Wo der richtige Wert liegt, muss durch Probieren rausgefunden werden. Wird ja alles links errechnet.


----------



## Mischk@ (25. Februar 2017)

Forza Thon geht wieder nicht...

Ich hab mal diesen Tereo Befehl probiert.
Forza Kommuniziert aber er zählt nicht...

Nur ForzaThon geht nicht.


----------



## Galford (25. Februar 2017)

Mischk@ schrieb:


> Forza Thon geht wieder nicht...
> 
> Ich hab mal diesen Tereo Befehl probiert.
> Forza Kommuniziert aber er zählt nicht...
> ...




Wenn ich mir deine Erfolge ansehe, sehe ich aber, dass du 3 Aufgaben in dem Forzathon, der um den 17.02. herum statt fand, erfüllt hast.
Du hast doch mal ein Tool erwähnt, dass bei dir an Windows10 herumpfuscht. Hattest du das de-aktiviert? Entweder du gibt's Win10 wieder mehr Freiheiten, oder du verzichtest auf die Forzathons - deine Entscheidung.

Shorty hatte auch bei seinem Win10 diverse Dienste etc. de-aktiviert, und hat, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, auch nie Achievements (Erfolge) bekommen.




Herbboy schrieb:


> wenn ich in den Onlinemodus gehe, oder sieht man da dann auch nur die Freundes-Leistungen?



Du musst es einfach richtig "sortieren" (unten werden die Tasten eingeblendet), dann sieht man auch die Leistungen aller, die nicht deine Freunde sind bzw. nicht in deinem Club.


----------



## Mischk@ (25. Februar 2017)

Toll jetzt habe ich alles aktiviert, also alles original und jetzt startet das Spiel nicht mehr.
Beim Doppelklick blitzt das Fenster kurz auf und das wars...

Ich frage mich manchmal wozu ich Geld für den Haufen SCH***** ausgegeben habe...


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2017)

Mischk@ schrieb:


> Toll jetzt habe ich alles aktiviert, also alles original und jetzt startet das Spiel nicht mehr.
> Beim Doppelklick blitzt das Fenster kurz auf und das wars...
> 
> Ich frage mich manchmal wozu ich Geld für den Haufen SCH***** ausgegeben habe...


 nichts für ungut, aber ich würde mich eher fragen, was du da vlt mit irgendwelchem Tool-Kram selber (unabsichtlich) verursacht hast oder was für ein "Schrott" das ein oder andere Tool von Dir ist, welches du scheinbar nutzt. Denn Dein Problem ist ja nun offenbar echt nicht allgemein bekannt, obwohl sicher die Mehrzahl der PC-Spieler das Spiel UND so was wie Virenscanner&co laufen hat  ^^   Warum stellst du dieses Tool nicht einfach mal GANZ ab, um zu schauen, ob es schuld ist? ^^


----------



## eRaTitan (27. Februar 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> nichts für ungut, aber ich würde mich eher fragen, was du da vlt mit irgendwelchem Tool-Kram selber (unabsichtlich) verursacht hast oder was für ein "Schrott" das ein oder andere Tool von Dir ist, welches du scheinbar nutzt. Denn Dein Problem ist ja nun offenbar echt nicht allgemein bekannt, obwohl sicher die Mehrzahl der PC-Spieler das Spiel UND so was wie Virenscanner&co laufen hat  ^^   Warum stellst du dieses Tool nicht einfach mal GANZ ab, um zu schauen, ob es schuld ist? ^^



_Herbboy, du hast schon recht, aber es wäre zu einfach gewesen._ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zergoras (2. März 2017)

Kurze Frage:

Hat jemand von euch einen i7 7700k und spielt in 4k? Ich möchte gerne wissen, ob mit dem Prozessor die Framedrops in der Stadt verschwinden. Danke.


----------



## Ion (3. März 2017)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> 
> Hat jemand von euch einen i7 7700k und spielt in 4k? Ich möchte gerne wissen, ob mit dem Prozessor die Framedrops in der Stadt verschwinden. Danke.



Ich hab das durch eigenes CPU OC schon mal getestet. Die Drops in der Stadt bleiben, egal wie schnell wie CPU ist.


----------



## Zergoras (3. März 2017)

Okay, danke dir für die Info. Traurig, dass die das immer noch nicht behoben haben.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (3. März 2017)

DX12 legt wohl seinen Teil dazu bei... 

Ich hocke bei der Stadt oben rechts immer bei 38FPS und das auf Hoch, mit einer GTX980 und i7-3770K @ 4.3GHz...


----------



## addicTix (3. März 2017)

Vielleicht bringt ja der kommende NV Treiber mit besserer DX12 Optimierung was  
Oder Playground macht es wie remedy und bringt einfach eine gute DX11 Version von Forza Horizon 3 auf Steam - Die wäre instant gekauft


----------



## Isrian (4. März 2017)

Einmal 125€ reichen. 

Die Stadt wird einfach gemieden, wenn es geht, die Map ist eh groß genug.


----------



## thoast3 (4. März 2017)

Hi, ich hab das Problem, dass Forza Horizon 3 seit gestern nicht mehr startet. Sieht so aus: Forza Horizon 3 startet nicht - YouTube

Irgendjemand eine Idee? Am Donnerstag und davor ging es noch, verändert habe ich seitdem nichts.

Mein System:
i7-4790, 16 GB RAM, R9 290, Forza ist auf einer SSD installiert, Windows auf einer anderen SSD, Grafiktreiber ist der aktuellste Crimson Relive.


----------



## Laggy.NET (4. März 2017)

thoast3 schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab das Problem, dass Forza Horizon 3 seit gestern nicht mehr startet. Sieht so aus: Forza Horizon 3 startet nicht - YouTube
> 
> Irgendjemand eine Idee? Am Donnerstag und davor ging es noch, verändert habe ich seitdem nichts.
> 
> ...



Jup, selbes Problem. Habs gelöscht und nochmal neu installiert. (yay, 6 Stunden Download ) Jetzt gehts wieder...




MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> DX12 legt wohl seinen Teil dazu bei...
> 
> Ich hocke bei der Stadt oben rechts immer bei 38FPS und das auf Hoch, mit einer GTX980 und i7-3770K @ 4.3GHz...



Welche Auflösung?
Bei mir sinds konstant 60 FPS durch die Stadt (2560x1080 @ 60 Hz). Einzig bei manchen Rennen gibts mal ganz leichte Ruckler auf 55 FPS.

Wichtig ist Vsync an, Framerate Smoothing an. Preset Hoch und Dynamische Optimierung AN. Wenn ich irgend was anderes einstelle, hab ich Ruckler.


----------



## thoast3 (4. März 2017)

Danke dir. Dann muss ich es wohl auch nochmal downloaden. Dauert bei mir nur leider ca 10 Stunden


----------



## MezZo_Mix (4. März 2017)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Welche Auflösung?
> Bei mir sinds konstant 60 FPS durch die Stadt (2560x1080 @ 60 Hz). Einzig bei manchen Rennen gibts mal ganz leichte Ruckler auf 55 FPS.
> 
> Wichtig ist Vsync an, Framerate Smoothing an. Preset Hoch und Dynamische Optimierung AN. Wenn ich irgend was anderes einstelle, hab ich Ruckler.



Ich spiele auf 1920x1080. Meine Settings habe ich auch zum Testen schon von Sehr hoch bis Niedrig mit Dynamischer Optimierung angehabt. Trotzdem droppten die FPS in der Stadt am stärksten.  Vsync hab ich auch an, Framerate Smoothing habe ich aber auf aus, wüsste jetzt nicht inwiefern mir das bei den Drops helfen sollte. Jenach Situation habe ich auch drops auf 45~ FPS. Ich habe mich damit eigentlich abgefunden weil ich sonst an jeder anderen Ecke meine 75FPS habe (75Hz Monitor).  Hoffentlich hilft der kommende Nvidia Treiber etwas, oder noch besser wäre eine DX11 Version von dem Spiel.


----------



## Galford (4. März 2017)

Anstatt das Spiel komplett neu herunterzuladen, hätte ich halt mal versucht die App zurückzusetzen. Nach "Apps" suchen, dann bei Apps & Features "Forza Horizon 3", Rechtsklick, "Erweiterte Optionen" und dann "Zurücksetzen". Und dann beim nächsten Spielstart halt unbedingt (!) die Synchronisation des Savegames durchlaufen lassen - ihr wollt ja euer gegenwärtiges Savegame zurück/behalten.

Btw, bei mir jedenfalls startet das Spiel immer ohne Probleme.

Edit: Wenn das Zurücksetzen nicht funktioniert, kann man das Spiel immer noch nochmals herunterladen. Aber im Bestfall spart man sich das erneute Herunterladen des ganzen Spieles.


----------



## thoast3 (4. März 2017)

Ok, werd ich morgen mal probieren. Danke!


----------



## Galford (5. März 2017)

Sorry, ich muss sicherheitshalber noch was erwähnen. Weil Herbboy mal geschrieben hat, dass er offline spielt, und ich nicht sicher bin ob er damit sogar gemeint hat, dass er komplett ohne Internet-Verbindung spielt.
Wenn ihr das Savegame beim nächsten Spielstart synchronisiert, bedeutet dies, dass das Savegame in der Regel vom Server wieder auf euren PC übertragen wird. Wenn ihr natürlich regelmäßig ohne Internetverbindung spielt, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, solltet ihr das bitte bedenken.


----------



## Laggy.NET (5. März 2017)

App zurücksetzen hat bei mir nichts gebracht. Das war das erste, was ich getan habe...



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ich spiele auf 1920x1080. Meine Settings habe ich auch zum Testen schon von Sehr hoch bis Niedrig mit Dynamischer Optimierung angehabt. Trotzdem droppten die FPS in der Stadt am stärksten.  Vsync hab ich auch an, Framerate Smoothing habe ich aber auf aus, wüsste jetzt nicht inwiefern mir das bei den Drops helfen sollte. Jenach Situation habe ich auch drops auf 45~ FPS. Ich habe mich damit eigentlich abgefunden weil ich sonst an jeder anderen Ecke meine 75FPS habe (75Hz Monitor).  Hoffentlich hilft der kommende Nvidia Treiber etwas, oder noch besser wäre eine DX11 Version von dem Spiel.



Ohne Framerate Smoothing ist es bei mir unspielbar, weil dann trotz 60 FPS und Vsync lock hin und wieder ausreißer bei den Frametimes dafür sorgen, dass das Bild förmlich von Position zu Position Springt. Das sind schon richtige Hänger.
Bei 59 FPS wirds dann absolut unspielbar.

Aber gut, die Option ändert nichts an den FPS, sondern sorgt eher für ordentliches Framepacing.

Die drops auf 45 kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht erklären. Die habe ich eigentlich nur dann, wenn ich die Optionen manuell im erweiterten Grafikmenü anpasse,
Wenn ich die Automatische Optimierung aktiv habe und das Preset Sehr Hoch nutze
Oder wenn ich das Preset Hoch nutze und die automatische optimierung deaktiviere.

Bei alle drei Kombinationen habe ich FPS Einbrüche.
Nur Hoch + Automatische Optimierung läuft mit konstant 60.

Kann es sein, dass du beim ändern der Grafikeinstellungen das Spiel nicht neustartest? Ich muss das auf jeden Fall machen, da sich sonst niedrigere Einstellungen nicht positiv auf die FPS auswirken...


----------



## claster17 (5. März 2017)

Ich spiele ohne Framelock und grundsätzlich ohne VSync (pfui), mit Framerate Smoothing und ohne Optimierung auf Ultra. Vorgerenderte Frames sind unverändert auf 3.
In der Stadt geht es auch bei mir runter in die 40er, läuft aber ansonsten immer recht konstant so um 80-90 FPS.

Früher hab ich mit Framelock auf 55 gespielt (110Hz OC). Zwar lief es dadurch ohne größere Schwankungen, wenn man in die Stadt fährt, aber komplett ohne Framelock komm ich insgesamt besser zurecht. Die FPS gehen ja nicht schlagartig runter.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (5. März 2017)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du beim ändern der Grafikeinstellungen das Spiel nicht neustartest? Ich muss das auf jeden Fall machen, da sich sonst niedrigere Einstellungen nicht positiv auf die FPS auswirken...




Klar ich habe mit jedem Setting extra  neugestartet, trotzdem half nichts. Aber ich hab einfach das Gefühl das Forza Horizon 3 sich auf jedem System anders verhält. Ist Dynamische Optimierung nicht einfach das Settings runtergestellt werden damit man Konstant die FPS behält? Also würde ich dann praktisch Dynamische Optimierung aktivieren würde, dann würde doch hier und da Settings auf Mittel oder gar Niedrig gestellt oder verstehe ich das falsch? 


Zumindest habe ich überall sonst 75FPS.  Aber ich wüsste jetzt auch nicht woher die random drops auf 45~ kommen. Hab die Tage sogar meinen Computer neu aufgesetzt und eine neue Festplatte eingebaut da die alte langsam aufgab, und da Forza drauf war.


----------



## Laggy.NET (5. März 2017)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Klar ich habe mit jedem Setting extra  neugestartet, trotzdem half nichts. Aber ich hab einfach das Gefühl das Forza Horizon 3 sich auf jedem System anders verhält. Ist Dynamische Optimierung nicht einfach das Settings runtergestellt werden damit man Konstant die FPS behält? Also würde ich dann praktisch Dynamische Optimierung aktivieren würde, dann würde doch hier und da Settings auf Mittel oder gar Niedrig gestellt oder verstehe ich das falsch?
> 
> 
> Zumindest habe ich überall sonst 75FPS.  Aber ich wüsste jetzt auch nicht woher die random drops auf 45~ kommen. Hab die Tage sogar meinen Computer neu aufgesetzt und eine neue Festplatte eingebaut da die alte langsam aufgab, und da Forza drauf war.



Was dynamische Optimierung genau macht weiß ich natürlich auch nicht. 
Fakt ist aber, dass ich mit dieser Option bei Maximalen Details auch Einbrüche auf ca. 45 FPS habe. Heißt, sonderlich viel wird an den Details sicherlich nicht reduziert.

Bei mir hilft die dynamische Optimierung aber in Verbindung mit dem "Hoch" Preset, Einbrüche auf knapp unter 60 FPS zu verhindern, die ich ansonsten hätte.


----------



## ak1504 (7. März 2017)

Duracell Car Pack

https://www.forzamotorsport.net/en-us/news/fh3_duracell_car_pack





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qYHP9d0d3bE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





und gratis Tamo Racemo:

https://www.forzamotorsport.net/en-us/news/fh3_tamo_racemo


----------



## Neawoulf (7. März 2017)

Ein Duracell Carpack und nicht ein einziges Elektroauto dabei? Das ist ja fast so, als würde man in einem Restaurant ein vegetarisches Buffet bestellen, das nur aus Steak besteht.


----------



## ak1504 (7. März 2017)

Hmm Steak... Dafür gibts eines mit besonderer Duracell Lackierung... Mixer gibts in der Küchenabteilung die brauch ich nich auch noch ingame


----------



## Zergoras (7. März 2017)

Toll, das Spiel startet nicht mehr. Da wollte ich es nach langer Zeit mal wieder spielen und dann sowas. Stürzt nach ein paar Sekunden ohne Fehler ab. Noch jemand das Problem?


----------



## thoast3 (7. März 2017)

Ja. Bei mir hat weder das Zurücksetzen noch ein erneuter Download geholfen.


----------



## Galford (7. März 2017)

Das neue Auto-Paket ist raus. Habt ihr euer Spiel schon geupdatet? Hilft das was?


Und noch was:
Wer dem Link von ak1504 nicht gefolgt ist, übersieht vielleicht, dass er den Duracell Spano über den Windows Store selber hinzufügen muss, denn der taucht sonst nicht im Spiel auf.



> *BONUS CAR – Forza Horizon 3 Duracell 2016 GTA Spano*
> 
> In addition to the seven cars found in the Duracell Car Pack, starting Tuesday, March 7 Forza Horizon 3 players have a chance to add an additional car to their garage -- the Duracell-themed 2016 GTA Spano. To get it, all you need to do is head to the Xbox Store (Edit: Windows Store) and search for “Forza Horizon 3 GTA Spano.” Download the car at no additional cost and then restart Forza Horizon 3, and the car will be automatically added to your Forza Horizon 3 garage. Note that this car does not require players to own the Duracell Car Pack in order to redeem


----------



## Zergoras (7. März 2017)

Ich habe schon geupdatet, ist nach dem Update genauso. Das war das erste und letzte Mal, dass ich ein Spiel im Store gekauft habe.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. März 2017)

Highlight ist für mich nur der  Nissan GT-R33 LM, die anderen interessieren mich nicht wirklich.  Nur ist der trotz Tuning sehr langsam und als einzige Möglichkeit kann ein V8 rein, sowas macht man einfach nicht.


----------



## claster17 (8. März 2017)

Es gibt Leute, die den RB26 austauschen? Sowas gehört bestraft.


----------



## ak1504 (8. März 2017)

So wie die Setups von dem Raceboy Typen... Überall Forza Spoiler dranklatschen und V8...


----------



## CeresPK (9. März 2017)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Toll, das Spiel startet nicht mehr. Da wollte ich es nach langer Zeit mal wieder spielen und dann sowas. Stürzt nach ein paar Sekunden ohne Fehler ab. Noch jemand das Problem?





thoast3 schrieb:


> Ja. Bei mir hat weder das Zurücksetzen noch ein erneuter Download geholfen.



Falls ihr noch ins erste Menü kommt, checkt mal die Grafiksettings ob da die Bildwiederhohlrate verstellt ist.

Bei meinem 165Hz'er ist es immer abgestürzt weil die Bildwiederhohlrate plötzlich auf 32fps verstellt war.


----------



## thoast3 (9. März 2017)

So weit komm ich gar nicht erst


----------



## Zergoras (9. März 2017)

Stürzt direkt nach dem ersten Laden ab, sprich 3sek vllt. Der Ladekreis dreht sich kurz, bleibt stecken, Bildschirme werden schwarz und Spiel schließt sich.


----------



## thoast3 (10. März 2017)

Horizon 3 läuft bei mir wieder!

So hab ich es gefixt:
- Windows 10 neu aufgesetzt 
- Store aktualisiert 
- Horizon 3 runterladen


----------



## Zergoras (10. März 2017)

Ich werde dafür ganz sicher nicht mein Windows neu aufspielen, so lange ist das nicht mal her.


----------



## Herbboy (15. März 2017)

Weiß eigentlich jemand zufällig, wo die Fotos sind, die man ingame gemacht hat? Und zwar auf der xbox one. Ich hab da ne Menge gemacht, gespeichert, aber nicht "veröffentlicht" - wo sind die dann zu finden? Oder sind die weg, nur weil ich sie nicht "veröffentlicht" hat? Wie gesagt: GESPEICHERT hatte ich sie inkl. Namen zu vergeben.


----------



## blautemple (16. März 2017)

Soweit ich weiß kann man die über die Seite: Unsupported Browser abrufen...


----------



## Herbboy (16. März 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß kann man die über die Seite: Unsupported Browser abrufen...


 hmm, ist das dann per Login mit dem MS-Account? Das ist aber die offizielle Forza-Site, oder?

Gestern hab ich die Bilder IM Spiel zwar gefunden, aber als ich eines von denen dann "freigegeben" hatte, hab ich es nirgends in den Xbox-Menüs wie zB meine Nutzer-Aktivitätenfeed gesehen...


----------



## ak1504 (21. März 2017)

How Forza overtook Need for Speed to become the world's biggest racing IP


How Forza overtook Need for Speed to become the world's biggest racing IP | GamesIndustry.biz


----------



## addicTix (21. März 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> How Forza overtook Need for Speed to become the world's biggest racing IP
> 
> 
> How Forza overtook Need for Speed to become the world's biggest racing IP | GamesIndustry.biz



Würde es mir ja auch kaufen, aber ich hab einfach gar keine Lust auf den Windows Store...
Mir wäre es lieber, wenn Playground ähnlich wie Remedy bei Quantum Break eine Steam Version bringen würden, die ggf. auch noch mit DX11 API daherkommt.
Aber davon kann man wohl nur träumen... Eine Steam Version mit DX12 würde ich mir aber wohl trotzdem kaufen.


----------



## ak1504 (22. März 2017)

Werd ich nie verstehen sry ^^


----------



## blautemple (22. März 2017)

addicTix schrieb:


> Würde es mir ja auch kaufen, aber ich hab einfach gar keine Lust auf den Windows Store...
> Mir wäre es lieber, wenn Playground ähnlich wie Remedy bei Quantum Break eine Steam Version bringen würden, die ggf. auch noch mit DX11 API daherkommt.
> Aber davon kann man wohl nur träumen... Eine Steam Version mit DX12 würde ich mir aber wohl trotzdem kaufen.



Wird definitiv nicht passieren, da Playground und Turn 10 komplett zu Microsoft gehören. Das wäre so wahrscheinlich wie der Release von Uncharted auf dem PC...


----------



## addicTix (22. März 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Werd ich nie verstehen sry ^^



Was, dass ich es mir nicht kaufe, weil ich keine Lust auf den Windows Store hab?



blautemple schrieb:


> Wird definitiv nicht passieren, da Playground und Turn 10 komplett zu Microsoft gehören. Das wäre so wahrscheinlich wie der Release von Uncharted auf dem PC...



Hm, das dachte ich mir schon... Hab halt gerne alle meine Spiele in einer Bibliothek, nicht bei tausend anderen Clients.
Deswegen kaufe ich mir auch ungern Spiele die es nur auf origin oder uplay gibt.


----------



## Galford (22. März 2017)

Playground gehören NICHT Microsoft. Die sind tatsächlich unabhängig. Die Marke Forza (Motorsport/ Horizon) gehört allerdings Microsoft.

Playground Games - Wikipedia
Playground Games - We make video games



> Playground Games is an independent game development Studio.


----------



## addicTix (22. März 2017)

Wie hoch wäre da die Chance auf einen Steam Release, wenn der Entwicker nicht zu Microsoft gehört, jedoch die Marke Forza?
Wie war das dann bei Remedy mit Quantum Break?


----------



## Galford (22. März 2017)

Wenn MS nicht will, liegen die Chancen trotzdem bei Null. Die Marke gehört MS. Turn10 ist Mitentwickler und die gehören wirklich komplett zu MS. Auch die (Grafik)-Engine gehört MS/Turn10.
Es ging nur darum, dass Playground nicht im Besitz von MS ist.

Über die Verträge zwischen Remedy und MS brauche ich nicht zu spekulieren, denn das ist sinnlos. Die werden mir wohl kaum eine Kopie (auf Anfrage) zusenden.


----------



## addicTix (22. März 2017)

Aber genau das ist was mich wundert, das müsste doch irgendwo auch im Interesse von Microsoft sein, wenn sie das Spiel auch über Steam verfügbar machen.
Es gibt ja genügend Leute die die gleiche Denkweise wie ich haben und auf das Spiel verzichten, da sie kein Windows Store nutzen wollen.
Ob das jetzt ein sinnvoller Gedanke ist oder nicht, sei mal dahingestellt.

Aber dadurch könnten sie nochmal deutlich mehr Kopien verkaufen, da wärs mir sogar egal ob die DX12 Only ist wenns Microsoft darum geht, dass sie Windows 10 mehr pushen mit solchen Sachen.


----------



## Isrian (22. März 2017)

Das Spiel kostet doch jetzt schon 70 Euro, weil's halt nen Konsolenspiel ist und die Konsolenspieler sich besser melken lassen. Kommt es jetzt in den Steam Store, will Valve ja auch noch daran mitverdienen. Wieviel wäre dir denn die Basisversion von FH3 wert?


----------



## ak1504 (24. März 2017)

Gymkhana...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (24. März 2017)

Maybe fake...


Speculation about the second expansion for FH3. - Page 18 - Horizon 3 Discussion - Forza Motorsport Forums


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. März 2017)

Sollte das nicht schon lange klar sein,  das Porsche die nächste Erweiterung ist?


----------



## Birdy84 (2. April 2017)

Moin,

wie bekommt man das G27 eigentlich zum Laufen? Damit meine so, dass auch Forcefeedback funktioniert.


----------



## Birdy84 (4. April 2017)

Und, irgendjemand eine Idee?


----------



## ak1504 (4. April 2017)

Schau ins offizielle Forum da sollte zu finden sein welche Wheels gehen.


----------



## Birdy84 (4. April 2017)

Offiziell unterstützt wird es.


----------



## onlygaming (7. April 2017)

Da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen Birdy84  Spiele mit 360 Gamepad 

Mal eine andere Frage die mich tierisch aufregt. Es ist ja wieder Forza Thon.
Dort gibt es ja die Aufgabe Beschleunigungsrennen zu gewinnen, jedoch sind bei mir NUR Drivatare am Parkplatz selbst nach 10 Minuten, laut der Xbox App läuft Teredo (musste es erst heute wieder neu fixen) und mein Ping ist zwar für meine Verhältnisse mit 170ms viel zu hoch aber was solls ist ja Microsoft. Paketverlust tritt auch nicht auf.....

Wie kann es sein das ein AAA Titel nach einem 3/4 Jahr immernoch so schlimme Probleme hat? Oder liegt es an mir? Habe aber sonst keinerlei Probleme mit Online Spielen weder in Steam, Origin oder uPlay.
Ist halt immer Ärgerlich in den online Modus komme ich auch nicht weil er da auch keine Spieler findet, und ich so nicht Online Spielen kann und immer die Super ForzaThon Errungenschaften verpasse.


----------



## ak1504 (7. April 2017)

Hab keine Verbindungsprobleme oder Lags bei deutschen Mitspielern.


----------



## claster17 (7. April 2017)

Ich spiele meistens mit Amis aufgrund der Uhrzeit, aber Probleme gibts bis auf die unfähigen Fahrer keine.


----------



## onlygaming (8. April 2017)

Seltsam keine Ahnung woran das liegt  Muss auch jedesmal Teredo neu installieren.....

Wird irgendwann mal Mountain Blizzard in den Sale kommen? Da Horizon 3 bei mir so schlecht läuft (Performance) bin ich momentan nicht bereit 20€ auszugeben.


----------



## ak1504 (8. April 2017)

Sale war grad erst... 50%


----------



## onlygaming (8. April 2017)

Achso dann habe ich den also grade verpasst^^ Ich hoffe mal das gegen Weihnachten nochmal was kommt.

Ist euch eigetlich auch mal aufgefallen das man unheimlich schlecht Burnout´s machen kann? Sobald man bremst um auf der Stelle zu bleiben sackt die Drehzahl ein. Geht man aber dann runter kann man auch im 4. Mit nem Burnout wegfahren


----------



## ak1504 (8. April 2017)

Kein Problem mit Burnouts. Alles so wie immer und wie man es erwartet. Wagen/Setup Problem ? Fahrhilfe ?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. April 2017)

Versuch mal die Bremsen nicht gleich ganz reinzudrücken, sondern so das dein Auto sich schon los bewegen will, aber du natürlich schön einen Burnout ziehen kannst.


----------



## WaldemarE (8. April 2017)

Auf Amazon 12€ ^^ Forza Horizon 3: Blizzard Mountain DLC [Xbox One/Windows 10 - Download Code]: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## claster17 (9. April 2017)

Also der GameMode liefert mir etwa 10% mehr FPS, sorgt aber aus irgendeinem Grund für willkürlich auftretende einige Sekunden lange heftige Ruckler (wie eine Halbierung der FPS) und läuft danach wieder wie normal. Vermutlich hat Forza einem anderen Programm zu viel Leistung geklaut und Windows versucht irgendwas. Der Wechsel zwischen Controller und Maus/Tastatur im Menü macht auch ziemlich Probleme. Wenn man mit der Maus aus dem Spielfenster raus- oder reinfährt, merkt man anhand eines kurzen Aussetzers, dass da irgendwas umgestellt wird.

Ich muss das mal weiter testen.


----------



## PrincePaul (9. April 2017)

Also hat sich an der Performance Problematik noch nicht viel getan?
Überlege mir das Game zu holen, sobald ich mir ne GTX 1080 besorgt habe.


----------



## onlygaming (9. April 2017)

claster17 schrieb:


> Also der GameMode liefert mir etwa 10% mehr FPS, sorgt aber aus irgendeinem Grund für willkürlich auftretende einige Sekunden lange heftige Ruckler (wie eine Halbierung der FPS) und läuft danach wieder wie normal. Vermutlich hat Forza einem anderen Programm zu viel Leistung geklaut und Windows versucht irgendwas. Der Wechsel zwischen Controller und Maus/Tastatur im Menü macht auch ziemlich Probleme. Wenn man mit der Maus aus dem Spielfenster raus- oder reinfährt, merkt man anhand eines kurzen Aussetzers, dass da irgendwas umgestellt wird.
> 
> Ich muss das mal weiter testen.



Hast du schon das neue Update? Ich habe noch kein Update erhalten, würde mich mal interessieren ob es bei mir was bringt.
Gerade in der Stadt (bekanntes Problem in FH3) wo die Straßenbahn fährt habe ich niedrige FPS


----------



## MezZo_Mix (9. April 2017)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Hast du schon das neue Update? Ich habe noch kein Update erhalten, würde mich mal interessieren ob es bei mir was bringt.
> Gerade in der Stadt (bekanntes Problem in FH3) wo die Straßenbahn fährt habe ich niedrige FPS



Ich glaube der Gaming Modus hilft da auch nicht. Selbst auf Low Settings habe ich da Drops die spürbar sind.


----------



## claster17 (9. April 2017)

Bisher bin ich in der Stadt oft mit 40 FPS in der Stadt gefahren, außerhalb mit 70-90. Mit GameMode sehe ich den FPS-Zähler zu keiner Zeit selten unter 50 sacken. Zumindest bin ich gerade mehrmals in der Stadt entlang der Gleise hin- und hergefahren und hatte die meiste Zeit mindestens 60, oft sogar 70 FPS, außerhalb 80-100.
Das Problem mit der Auslastung des ersten Kerns wird damit auch gelöst.

Im Schnitt bekomme ich 5-10 FPS mehr, aber wie gesagt gibt es aus mir unerklärlichen Gründen gelegentliche Aussetzer.
Das Update hab ich per Assistent geholt, weil ich es unbedingt haben und nicht warten wollte.

Edit:
Entlang den Gleise gibts die meiste Zeit 60-80 FPS. Tagsüber bei klarem Wetter, wenn mehr Verkehr ist, gab es je nach Stelle Drops auf 45.
Es ist dank immer wechselndem Verkehr und Wetter wirklich schwer, reproduzierbar die FPS zu messen. Meine Aussage zum generellen Plus von ~10% bleibt aber bestehen.

Edit2:
Wenn das Spiel im Hintergrund läuft tritt das altbekannte Verhalten mit 100% Auslastung auf dem ersten Kern auf. Wechselt man wieder auf das Spiel, geht diese runter. Der GameMode ist also nur aktiv, wenn das Spielfenster angewählt ist.
Im Screenshot der gut erkennbare Knick beim ersten Thread:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kleine Anmerkung zum Update:
Die altbekannte Systemsteuerung, wie man sie seit Vista kennt, ist jetzt nicht mehr über den Rechtsklick auf den Startknopf bzw. Win+X erreichbar, sondern nur noch über die Suche oder per Verknüpfung. Die Schaltfäche verweist jetzt auf die gruppierten Windows-Einstellungen.
Gleiches gilt für folgende Optionen im Menü:

Apps und Features
Energieoptionen
System
Netzwerkverbindungen


----------



## ak1504 (10. April 2017)

Windows 10 Creators Update unterstützt nun mehr Anschlussgeräte... Desweiteren hat jemand ein Tool gebastelt und nimmt auf Anfrage jede Hardware mit auf:


[UPDATED: 18/3/2017]: Forza UniController: Full support for DFGT, DFP, G29 & Shifter, F430 etc. - Forza Horizon 3 Support -- PC - Forza Motorsport Forums


_"Forza UniController aka Forza UniWheel is an application which adds support for additional wheels, gamepads and other peripherals in Forza games for PC.

IMPORTANT! If you install Creator's update for your Windows, Forza UniController will no longer work, because they completely changed how wheels are defined now. That being said there is support for additional wheels by Microsoft, so maybe yours is supported now officially.

I am working on Forza UniController v2.0 (for Creator' s update) which will allow to add ANY wheel to supported devices list automatically. I'm also working on supporting multiple devices through vJoy. Check this thread often for news."_


----------



## mauhdl (10. April 2017)

Hi hab da mal eine frage und zwar spiele am PC Windows xbox wie zb Forza horizen 3 usw, aber ich bekomme in den Spielen keine Benachrichtigung für Erfolge oder wenn Freunde online kommen, ist das normal am PC oder muss man da etwas einstellen? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## claster17 (10. April 2017)

Online-Meldung gibts keine. Erfolge gibt es (evtl. erst seit Creators) auch eingeblendet.
Insgesamt finde ich das XboxLive System wie es jetzt am PC in Verwendeung ist unnötig umständlich und äußerst träge. Verglichen mit Steam ist es der reinste Müll. Außerdem klappt es nur sehr selten, wenn man jemanden im Spiel einladen will. Stattdessen muss man extra die Xbox App öffnen und darüber einladen.


----------



## mauhdl (11. April 2017)

Ok aber so hast du nichts eingestellt im Windows für die Erfolge unter Benachrichtigung oder Hintergrund apps,  also bei dir funktioniert es oder?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## claster17 (11. April 2017)

In den Benachrichtigungseinstellungen in Windows musst du mindestens der Xbox App erlauben, dir Benachrichtigungen zu schicken. Ich bekomme dadurch Erfolge, Einladungen (welche trotz Annahme meist keine Funktion haben) und Textnachrichten. Immerhin funktioniert Voicechat innerhalb einer Party.
Ich empfehle allerdings, Forza die Berechtigung für das Mikrofon zu entziehen, damit  der ingame Voicechat stummgeschaltet ist, da man andere Spiele nur muten kann, wenn man gerade fährt (also mitten im Rennen) anstatt dass es ein Menü gibt, das zu jeder Zeit zugänglich ist. Es ist eine richtige Zumutung, das andauernde Geschrei von irgendwelchen Leuten mit Aggressionsproblemen zu ertragen und man nichts dagegen tun kann, weil man sonst das Rennen verliert. Welcher Vollidiot hat das so festgelegt?


----------



## mauhdl (11. April 2017)

claster17 schrieb:


> In den Benachrichtigungseinstellungen in Windows musst du mindestens der Xbox App erlauben, dir Benachrichtigungen zu schicken. Ich bekomme dadurch Erfolge, Einladungen (welche trotz Annahme meist keine Funktion haben) und Textnachrichten. Immerhin funktioniert Voicechat innerhalb einer Party.
> Ich empfehle allerdings, Forza die Berechtigung für das Mikrofon zu entziehen, damit  der ingame Voicechat stummgeschaltet ist, da man andere Spiele nur muten kann, wenn man gerade fährt (also mitten im Rennen) anstatt dass es ein Menü gibt, das zu jeder Zeit zugänglich ist. Es ist eine richtige Zumutung, das andauernde Geschrei von irgendwelchen Leuten mit Aggressionsproblemen zu ertragen und man nichts dagegen tun kann, weil man sonst das Rennen verliert. Welcher Vollidiot hat das so festgelegt?


Das mit dem Mikrofon stellst du unter Windows Einstellungen ein oder und was hast du bei den Benachrichtigungen und Hintergrund apps für Einstellungen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ak1504 (12. April 2017)

Porsche... Pack hoffe ich und das die ausstehende Expansion was anderes größeres ist 

Porsches new car pack - Horizon 3 Discussion - Forza Motorsport Forums


----------



## MezZo_Mix (12. April 2017)

Komisch nachdem ich das Update runtergeladen hatte ist das Auktionshaus bei mir ausgegraut und für die Porsche Wagen bekomme ich immer eine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## ak1504 (12. April 2017)

Das ist immer so wenn was im Hintergrund umgestellt wird. Einfach auf die offizielle News des Erscheinens des Packs warten dann gehts...


----------



## ak1504 (12. April 2017)

Porsche and Forza Together!

Unsupported Browser





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SMGFYH8kvfg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Porsche + #Forzathon*

The Porsche Car Pack isn’t the only way we’re celebrating the new partnership between Forza and Porsche. Starting this week, we’ll be serving up brand new #Forzathon events each week, with amazing Porsche reward cars! Here’s a sneak peek at the events and cars available in April:

Event #1
Basket of Goodies
14th – 17th April
Win the Porsche 911 GT3 RS 4.0 and more!

Event #2
Show Us What You’re Working With
21st – 24th April
Take home the Porsche 959 and more!

Event #3
Horizon Secret Service
28th April – 1st May
Compete and win the Porsche 911 Turbo 3.3 and more!

One-Day Event
Putting on a show
April 18th
Win the Porsche 918 Spyder and more!

*Note that you don’t need to own the Porsche Car Pack to get these special #Forzathon reward cars. Just like any #Forzathon event, all you need to do is complete the event and the reward car can be yours.*


----------



## Isrian (12. April 2017)

Muss man das Porsche Pack extra kaufen oder ist das noch Teil des Autopasses?


----------



## Galford (12. April 2017)

Man muss es extra kaufen. 6 Autopakete waren im Autopass enthalten, und das 6te Paket gab es am ersten Dienstag im März.

Gibt aber auch ein paar Porsches als Forzathon Belohnung in den nächsten Wochen. Falls man jetzt nicht so großer Porsche-Fan ist, findet man vielleicht auch da sein Lieblings-Modell, und braucht womöglich die anderen aus dem DLC nicht.


----------



## AYAlf (13. April 2017)

Das Spiel ist jetzt unbrauchbar für mich ... ich kann keine Upgrades mehr laden. Kein Platz mehr?


----------



## Galford (14. April 2017)

Kann schon einmal sein, dass z.B. der Platz auf einer SSD nicht mehr ausreicht um Updates installieren zu können, denn während der Installation des Updates dient eine Kopie des Spieles als Backup, zur Absicherung, falls das Update fehlschlägt oder man sich dazu entscheidet das Update abzubrechen. Man braucht also um die 60 GB freien Platz auf dem Laufwerk. Mag nicht bei allen Spielen aus dem Windows Store so sein.

Man kann das Spiel auch auf ein anderes Laufwerk schieben, updaten und danach wieder auf die SSD schieben. Nach "Apps" suchen, "Apps & Features" auswählen, Forza Horizon 3 mit Rechts-Klick auswählen, "Verschieben" auswählen etc.

(Sollte das Verschieben mit Fehlermeldung abbrechen, dann gibt es dafür auch eine Lösung, aber das kann man dann nochmals bereden)


----------



## aloha84 (14. April 2017)

Forza ist gerade im "Sale".
Die Ultimate Version z.B.: für 59€.

Jetzt schwanke ich gerade.......wie sieht es technisch aus, läuft es stabil? 
Gerade am Anfang gab es ja einige Beschwerden und Problem?!
....ich denke wenn dann sollte man die Ultimate Edition kaufen?!


----------



## ak1504 (14. April 2017)

Top Angebot...

Btw:

5 Löffellisten absolvieren um heute den 911 GT3 RS 4.0 zu bekommen


----------



## Galford (14. April 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> 5 Löffellisten absolvieren um heute den 911 GT3 RS 4.0 zu bekommen


 
Schon gemacht. Trotzdem Danke.

Am 18ten gibt es den 918 - und der Forzathon dauert da wirklich nur einen Tag.


----------



## ak1504 (14. April 2017)

Achso sind ja 2 Tage ^^


----------



## aloha84 (14. April 2017)

Gekauft!


----------



## huenni87 (14. April 2017)

Kann mir jemand erklären was genau ich beim Forzathon für den Porsche machen muss? Habe 5 Löffellisten gemacht. Nix. Wie genau im Detail muss ich die fahren?


----------



## onlygaming (15. April 2017)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand erklären was genau ich beim Forzathon für den Porsche machen muss? Habe 5 Löffellisten gemacht. Nix. Wie genau im Detail muss ich die fahren?



Ich habe einfach die Löffelisten von Microsoft (die ich sowieso schon hatte) gemacht und auch gewonnen und habe nach 5 Stück den Porsche bekommen....
Irgendwelche Programme die Windows das Daten sammeln verhindern? Vllt. blockiert das Horizon 3 oder sowas


----------



## MezZo_Mix (15. April 2017)

Als Tipp von mir, es zählt sogar wenn man eigene erstellt. Habe nach der 4ten mir eine eigene erstellt und als ich sie veröffentlichen wollte, habe ich auch schon den Porsche geschenkt bekommen.


----------



## huenni87 (15. April 2017)

Ok ich versuche nochmal. Habe das Creators Update drauf gemacht. Vielleicht hängt es mit den Datenschutzeinstellungen da zusammen. Vorher war das nämlich eigentlich kein Problem.


EDIT: Keine Ahnung woran es lag. Windows ist korrekt eingestellt. Bin eben ins Spiel und habe direkt den Porsche bekommen. Mal wieder komisch aber ok...


----------



## ak1504 (15. April 2017)

Week in Review Zitat:

_"One final note regarding the Porsche Car Pack, because I’ve seen some confusion about this on the Interwebz: this pack is NOT the second expansion for Forza Horizon 3. The team at Playground is hard at work on that expansion and it will be revealed soon. I really really wish I could say more, but you’ll have to wait just a little longer."_


----------



## ak1504 (16. April 2017)

Forzathon April




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onlygaming (16. April 2017)

Den Porsche 959 habe ich in NFS Porsche auf der PS1 hart gefeiert #RegisterAufladung
Bin gespannt ob Playground das berücksichtigt hat^^


----------



## mauhdl (20. April 2017)

Hi kann mir jemand bitte sagen warum die Erfolge am PC nicht auf ploppen wenn ich sie freischalte ?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## claster17 (20. April 2017)

Weil das erst nach dem Creators Update funktioniert oder du hast Benachrichtigungen der Xbox-App blockiert.


Die beiden Forzathon Porsche erzielen ja ordentlich gesalzene Preise in den Auktionen.


----------



## mauhdl (21. April 2017)

claster17 schrieb:


> Weil das erst nach dem Creators Update funktioniert oder du hast Benachrichtigungen der Xbox-App blockiert.
> 
> 
> Die beiden Forzathon Porsche erzielen ja ordentlich gesalzene Preise in den Auktionen.


Hi creators habe ich drauf ,kannst du mir bitte genau sagen was ich aktivieren muss für das auf ploppen der Erfolge Bitte , Game dvr auch auf ein?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## R3al4 (21. April 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo,

Vielleicht kan mir einer Helfen.
Habe seit einer Woche diese Grafikfehler bei Forza. 
Auflösung ist 4k

Hardware specs:
i5 7600K
16GB DDR4 3200
RX480 8GB

ich habe schon verucht über Grafikeinstellungen etwas zu bewirken und habe auch den Grafkkarten Treiber komplett enfernt und neu installiert 
ohne Erfolg

Gruß

R3al4


----------



## MezZo_Mix (22. April 2017)

So wie ich bei Reddit auch schon paar mal gesehen habe bei AMD Grafikkarten, soll man einen älteren Treiber Installieren. 

Reddit/Forza


----------



## claster17 (22. April 2017)

mauhdl schrieb:


> Hi creators habe ich drauf ,kannst du mir bitte genau sagen was ich aktivieren muss für das auf ploppen der Erfolge Bitte , Game dvr auch auf ein?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk



Hast du in den Windows Einstellungen unter Benachrichtigungen die Xbox App eingeschaltet? Zusätzlich Forza kann nicht schaden.


----------



## mauhdl (22. April 2017)

claster17 schrieb:


> Hast du in den Windows Einstellungen unter Benachrichtigungen die Xbox App eingeschaltet? Zusätzlich Forza kann nicht schaden.


Ja hab die Hintergrund apps auf ein bringt aber nichts, was hast du denn noch alles eingeschaltet im Datenschutz oder System 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ak1504 (22. April 2017)

Immer noch schön anzusehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (22. April 2017)

Ich will auch. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## huenni87 (25. April 2017)

Hey.

Zwei Fragen:

1. Wie bekommt ihr eure Screenshots aus dem Game?

2. Bei mir Synchronisiert er die Spielstände nicht mehr. Nach Spielstart kommt immer die Meldung das keine Verbindung zur Cloud hergestellt werden konnte. Habe am System nicht verändert. Kam relativ plötzlich das Problem. Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## Ion (25. April 2017)

Wie man die Bilder aus dem Foto-Modus exportiert, würde mich auch mal interessieren. In keinem Ordner habe ich die bisher gefunden. 
Hab da nämlich auch ein paar schöne


----------



## thoast3 (25. April 2017)

Same here, wobei ich immer ein bisschen trickse, indem ich den Foto-Modus öffne, das UI ausblende, und dann mit Radeon ReLive einen Screenshot erstelle.


----------



## Galford (25. April 2017)

Die Forza Hub App (aus dem Windows Store) hilft weiter (unter Galerie).
(Ich hab nur keine guten Screenshots)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Man kann es auch über die offizielle Webseite herunterladen (Community -> Gallery)


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. April 2017)

Also entweder Forza Hub, was aber wirklich die Qualität meiner Meinung nach fast schon stark mindert. Oder einfach wie schon beschrieben Foto so vorbereiten, UI ausblenden Screenshot machen und dann als xxxx.png Speichern.

So direkt kann man sich die Fotos sonst nicht besorgen, leider.


----------



## aloha84 (26. April 2017)

Mal ne Frage an die Experten.
Hab mir vor kurzem das Spiel geholt und gezockt....alles supi.
Gestern lief das Game insgesamt aber irgendwie extrem zäh --> geschätzt 20fps.
Die GPU-Auslastung lag dabei dauerhaft bei 99%, der Boost Takt der Karte wurde dauerhaft gehalten ---> ABER die Temperatur war für diese Auslastung ziemlich kühl.
Hab dann in den Grafik-Einstellungen rumgespielt, egal was ich einstellte --> das Spiel lief immer gleich langsam.
Was ich vor allem seltsam fand, war das auch mit dem 30 fps-lock die GPU IMMER mit 99%-Auslastung lief.
So dann hab ich das Spiel minimiert, Task-Manager, dem game CPU-Kern 0 weggenommen --> Spiel wieder maximiert --> absolut flüssig  --> bei einer GPU-Auslastung von maximal 60% (mit 30fps-lock) 

Mal ehrlich........das entbehrt doch sämtlicher Logik, oder nicht.


----------



## blautemple (26. April 2017)

Das Spiel ist ein wenig merkwürdig programmiert 
In der Stadt rutsche ich auch teilweise in den 30er Bereich mit einer 1080 Ti und einem R7@3,9GHz...


----------



## aloha84 (26. April 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist ein wenig merkwürdig programmiert
> In der Stadt rutsche ich auch teilweise in den 30er Bereich mit einer 1080 Ti und einem R7@3,9GHz...



Hast du auch schon mal mit der CPU-Kern-Zuordnung rumgespielt? Vielleicht hilfts ja?!
Nur der Zusammenhang ist mit völligst unklar: 
Deine GPU ist überlastet und ruckelt? KEIN PORBLEM! Stell einfach einen CPU-Kern ab, und schon läuft alles geschmeidig!
Das ist doch......ich finde dafür gar keine Worte.


----------



## blautemple (26. April 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Hast du auch schon mal mit der CPU-Kern-Zuordnung rumgespielt? Vielleicht hilfts ja?!
> Nur der Zusammenhang ist mit völligst unklar:
> Deine GPU ist überlastet und ruckelt? KEIN PORBLEM! Stell einfach einen CPU-Kern ab, und schon läuft alles geschmeidig!
> Das ist doch......ich finde dafür gar keine Worte.



Schon probiert, bringt alles nichts, das Problem habe ich aber auch nur auf einer einzigen Straße in der Stadt, da wo die Straßenbahnschienen sind. Keine Ahnung was das Spiel da treibt 
Dabei geht die GPU Auslastung aber auch kein Stück hoch, die ist in Ultra Settings und WQHD eigentlich nie über 60%


----------



## Galford (26. April 2017)

Den Tipp mit dem Deaktivieren des Core 0 liest man öfters, wenn es um Forza Horizon 3 geht. Es bringt nur leider bei mir ebenso nichts (i7 5820k).


----------



## Isrian (26. April 2017)

Bei mir ist der 1. Kern auch immer auf Anschlag beim spielen. Aber Probleme hab ich keine. Wie's mit der Straßenbahnstraße aussieht, hab ich keine Ahnung, seitdem ich alle Rennen fertig hab, bin ich da nicht wieder langgefahren.


----------



## ak1504 (26. April 2017)

Hot Wheels Erweiterung wirds geben... 

Interessanter:

_In addition to the new Hot Wheels expansion, on May 9 we will be releasing an update for Forza Horizon 3 which includes some significant improvements for Windows 10 players. These changes include improved new support for numerous popular driving wheels, improved CPU performance, additional graphical options, and more. Look for the full list of all the improvements coming with the latest update on the day of release._


----------



## Isrian (26. April 2017)

Jemand ne Idee, wie viele Carpacks es noch geben wird, bzw. ob es noch einen Carpass v2.0 geben wird?


----------



## Galford (26. April 2017)

Es ist ja wirklich zu begrüßen, dass an der CPU Performance gearbeitet wird, aber meine Erwartungen halten sich da trotzdem mal in starken Grenzen. 

Und die Hot Wheels-Erweiterung spricht mich ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich an. Ist natürlich Geschmackssache, aber ich finde es zu abgehoben. Ich war z.B. auch noch nie wirklich ein Fan der Trackmania Spiele.


----------



## claster17 (27. April 2017)

Der Gamemode sorgt dafür, dass der erste Kern nicht mehr bei 100% hängt und generell wird die Last besser auf die Kerne verteilt.
Siehe hier im Screenshot: [Sammelthread] Forza Horizon 3


----------



## Galford (27. April 2017)

Der Gaming Modus bringt bei mir ebenso keine spürbaren Verbesserungen. Komisch, bei mir wirken alle kostenlosen Performance-Boosts nicht bzw. in so kleinem Ausmaß, dass man es vernachlässigen kann. Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen. Wenn es anderen hilft - schön.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (27. April 2017)

Zumindest hilft bei mir der Trick mit der Priorität und das man den ersten Kern abwählen sollte. Die Drops sind weniger und das Spiel läuft dadurch auch gefühlt sauberer. Ich hoffe das der angekündigte Patch endlich mal wirklich etwas bringt. 


Random Bild. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (27. April 2017)

Hot Wheels! Ich hoffe mit Streckeneditor!


----------



## blautemple (27. April 2017)

claster17 schrieb:


> Der Gamemode sorgt dafür, dass der erste Kern nicht mehr bei 100% hängt und generell wird die Last besser auf die Kerne verteilt.
> Siehe hier im Screenshot: [Sammelthread] Forza Horizon 3



Muss ich heute Abend mal ausprobieren. Der Gaming Modus war das Erste was ich nach dem Creators Update deaktiviert habe


----------



## aloha84 (27. April 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Muss ich heute Abend mal ausprobieren. Der Gaming Modus *war das Erste was ich nach dem Creators Update deaktiviert habe*



Wie kommt man auf die Idee?
Vergiss nicht ihn unter Systemsteuerung UND im Spiel zu aktivieren.

--> übrigens, als ich die Kern rausgenommen habe war er mitnichten bei 100%, also scheint CPU-Seitig bei dem Game noch was ganz anderes im Argen......aber schön wenn ein Patch kommt.


----------



## blautemple (27. April 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wie kommt man auf die Idee?
> Vergiss nicht ihn unter Systemsteuerung UND im Spiel zu aktivieren.
> 
> --> übrigens, als ich die Kern rausgenommen habe war er mitnichten bei 100%, also scheint CPU-Seitig bei dem Game noch was ganz anderes im Argen......aber schön wenn ein Patch kommt.



Naja, laut Tests bringt es schlicht Nichts und ich wollte es so einfach als mögliche Fehlerquelle ausschließen, aber wie gesagt heute Abend teste ich es dann mal.

Auf den Patch bin ich aber auch schon gespannt...


----------



## huenni87 (28. April 2017)

Habe den Gamemode jetzt auch mal probiert. Bringt bei mir nichts. Keine Verbesserung zu sehen. Ich warte auf den Patch.


----------



## blautemple (28. April 2017)

Also, ich habe den Game Mode gestern Abend mal getestet. An den Schienen hat er nichts gebracht, aber dafür im restlichen Spiel, dort habe ich jetzt in Ultra Rocksolid 60fps egal was auf dem Schirm gerade passiert. Das war vorher erst ab Hoch so...

Jetzt muss nur noch der Patch den merkwürdigen Slow Down bei den Schienen in der Stadt fixen und ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## Isrian (28. April 2017)

Kommt es mir nur so vor, oder haben Horizon Editions teilweise andere Tuningteile als die normalen Versionen?

Bei der Chevelle Super Sport 454 komm ich in der normalen Version auf S2 904 mit Serienmotor, Allrad und Verdrängungslader, bei der Horizon Edition des Wagens ist nur S1 882 drin, ebenfalls mit Serienmotor, Allrad und Verdrängungslader.

Auch hat die Horizon Edition 163 kW und 285 nM weniger, und wiegt zudem 13 kg mehr.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (29. April 2017)

Also meiner Meinung nach sollten die HE Fahrzeuge doch immer etwas mehr Leistung haben als das Gegenstück.


----------



## Isrian (29. April 2017)

Die anderen, die ich bisher getestet hatte, hatten identische Leistung bei identischen Einbauteilen.


----------



## ak1504 (29. April 2017)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Wie bekommt ihr eure Screenshots aus dem Game?



In Forza den Photomode nutzen, Bilder freigeben und dann hat man sie in der persönlichen Gallerie auf der Forza Website und in der Forza Hub App für Windows 10. Ansonsten kann man die Xbox Screenshot Funktion nutzen und sie dann aus der Xbox App oder One Drive auf PC laden. Wenn man am PC zockt auch so oder per GameDVR Bilder machen und die landen dann im gewählten Ordner wie Aufzeichnungen. Entweder Ordner oder auch per Xbox App drauf zugreifen.


Wenn ich EVGA Precision nicht vor Spielstart beende schließt sich H3 kurz nach dem Start wieder... Naja gibt auch etliche Programme die immer mit dem Afterburner rumzickten...


----------



## cultraider (29. April 2017)

Sagt mal, kann es sein, dass die Installation einfach mal ewig dauert?

Ich dachte Titanfall sei schon schlimm.... habe jetzt den download schon 2x abgebrochen weil der einfach nicht weiter ging... jetzt habe ich ca. 53gb heruntergeladen habe damit um 13 uhr angefangen (150er Leitung) und seit ca. 2 Stunden ist das spiel am "Installieren" auf ner 3tb 7200rpm HDD......

so nach stundenlangem googlen habe ich endlich eine lösung gefunden....

windowsupdate dienst beenden... wie beschrieben den ordner umbenennen, dann wieder starten und e voila.. es funzt 
hab echt beinahe ne KRIESE BEKOMMEN grrrr

How to fix pending or stuck apps in the Windows 10 Store | Windows Central

Falls jemand ein ähnliches problem hat.


----------



## Laggy.NET (30. April 2017)

Fotomodus.
Grafik over 9000. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PNG | 4,17MB


Ich kann mich daran nie satt sehen. Der Lack wirkt so unglaublich plastisch und real.


----------



## RavionHD (30. April 2017)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Fotomodus.
> Grafik over 9000.
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das echt ein Ingamepic oder doch etwas bearbeitet?


----------



## Laggy.NET (30. April 2017)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ist das echt ein Ingamepic oder doch etwas bearbeitet?



Nö, gar nichts bearbeitet, nichtmal DSR.
Ist einfach nur ein Screenshot aus dem Ingame Fotomodus mit ausgeblendetem UI, (altmodisch per DRUCK-Taste erstellt)

Ich hab natürlich Ingame im Fotomodus ein wenig an den Reglern für Belichtung, Blende usw. gespielt. Aber nur minimal.


----------



## huenni87 (1. Mai 2017)

Habe jetzt meine Bilder mal per DRUCK Taste kopiert. Aus der Galerie dadurch leider mit Tasteneinblendungen aber die Quali über die App oder die Website finde ich zu schlecht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe aber immer noch das Problem das mein Savegame nicht mehr Synchronisiert werden kann. Nur noch Offline Speichern möglich.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (1. Mai 2017)

Der Gamemodus verursacht bei mir sogar mehr Ruckler als ohne.


----------



## Isrian (1. Mai 2017)

Mit dem Game Modus kann man nebenher auch keinen Stream mehr schauen.


----------



## onlygaming (1. Mai 2017)

Hier auch mal ein paar Blidchen meinerseits  
Habe die Bilder mit Win+Alt+Druck gemacht und musste sie nur noch ein wenig verkleinern...


----------



## Ion (1. Mai 2017)

Da mache ich auch mit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (2. Mai 2017)

Da will ich aber auch wieder. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JaniZz (2. Mai 2017)

Hi,

Ich Blicke bei der DLC Politik nicht ganz durch... 

Habe mir die Standard Edition gekauft und würde jetzt gern alle carpacks haben und die beiden DLCs. 

Was muss ich kaufen???!! 

Das Spiel ist geil! keine Frage, aber das ist unter aller sau und Schweine teuer 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Galford (2. Mai 2017)

Du brauchst:

- Autopass (enthält 6 Autopakete - Logitech G, Alpinestars, Duracell, Smoking Tire, Playseat, Rockstar Energy)
- Erweiterungspass (enthält Blizzard Mountain + Hot Wheels Erweiterung)
- "Porsche" Autopaket

Und wenn du alles willst, auch noch:
- VIP
- Motorsport All-Star Autopaket


>>

Und für Screenshots hab ich keine Zeit.


----------



## JaniZz (2. Mai 2017)

Dann schaue ich mal wie teuer das wird. 

Rechne aber nicht unter 65 €? 
Dann hätte ich 135€ für ein Spiel ausgegeben 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## onlygaming (2. Mai 2017)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Dann schaue ich mal wie teuer das wird.
> 
> Rechne aber nicht unter 65 €?
> Dann hätte ich 135€ für ein Spiel ausgegeben
> ...



Ich habe 100€ für die Ultimate Edition ausgegeben, also ich finde da hätte entweder Blizzard Mountain oder das Porsche Pack dabei sein können, eins hätte ja gereicht, aber keines von beiden finde ich schon etwas krass. 
Werde mir Mountain im nächsten Sale holen, denn auch wenn das DLC sien Geld wert ist, ich sehe es als Ultimate Käufer nicht ein, nochmal so "viel" da reinzuinsvestieren, wo noch nicht mal der MP klappt, dazu stürzt das Spiel öfters ab. (nach 4 von 5 Runden Goliath sehr ärgerlich) werde da mal anrufen (geht das überhaupt? Habn die da einen Support für?^^) und dann mal sehen....


----------



## ak1504 (2. Mai 2017)

Es gibt noch nicht "Alles", da kommen sicher noch paar Car Packs


----------



## onlygaming (2. Mai 2017)

Werden diese dann noch in den Car Pass fallen oder muss man sich den dann wieder extra kaufen? Denn wenn ja wäre das ja immerhin etwas, ich meine so Autos zu modellieren ist nicht ganz leicht, und ich finde den Preis für das Porsche Pack schon gerechtfertigt aber das hätte man im "VIP/Ultimate" gedöns noch mit unterbringen können.


----------



## Laggy.NET (2. Mai 2017)

Das Game hat doch eh genug Autos...

Ich meine, ich hatte schon mit Racing Games spaß. die hatten nichtmal 1/4 der Anzahl an Autos. 
Und gerade bei solchen Games ist das doch mittlerweile uferlos, da einfach ständig neue Pakete erscheinen... Einfach alles zu kaufen, nur damit mans hat scheint mir hier nicht Sinn der Sache zu sein. Wahrscheinlich haben die Entwickler das auch gar nicht so vorgesehen.

Ich mein, bei sowas wie Witcher ist es klar. Willst du mehr vom Spiel, kaufst du die beiden Addons. Aber bei nem Racinggame sollte man wenn dann gezielt auswählen, was man möchte.
Denn von den ganzen Carpacks kann man ganuso gut schon wieder ein Vollpreis Game kaufen. Da hab ich mehr davon.

Ich werd mir wohl nur die beiden großen Addons holen, sollten sie mal günstiger zu haben sein. Die Standardedition war eh schon 10€ teurer, als die übliche Vollpreis UVP. In den Rachen drücken muss ich denen das Geld jetzt auch nicht unbedingt...


----------



## Ion (2. Mai 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Es gibt noch nicht "Alles", da kommen sicher noch paar Car Packs



Mehr Autos ist auch das was das Spiel am dringensten braucht  .. nicht
Mir ist das auch alles zu teuer, ich werde mir allenfalls Blizzard Mountain im Sale holen.


----------



## Isrian (2. Mai 2017)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Werden diese dann noch in den Car Pass fallen oder muss man sich den dann wieder extra kaufen? Denn wenn ja wäre das ja immerhin etwas, ich meine so Autos zu modellieren ist nicht ganz leicht, und ich finde den Preis für das Porsche Pack schon gerechtfertigt aber das hätte man im "VIP/Ultimate" gedöns noch mit unterbringen können.



Neue Auto Pakete fallen nicht in den alten Car Pass. Da ist ja nicht mal mehr das Porsche Pack mit drinnen. Vielleicht wird es ja noch einen 2. Car Pass geben.


----------



## ak1504 (2. Mai 2017)

Mehr Gratis Wagen zu sammeln im Mai




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onlygaming (2. Mai 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Mehr Gratis Wagen zu sammeln im Mai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das finde ich echt mehr als fair  Vor allem das man da die ganzen Porsche abstauben kann, am besten gefällt mir der Carrera GT #V10<3

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## thoast3 (2. Mai 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt bin ich mal dran mit Fotos


----------



## Isrian (3. Mai 2017)

Haben sie den Felgenwechsel Bug beim Titan immer noch nicht behoben?


----------



## Stormado (4. Mai 2017)

Habe FH3 seit Januar und finde es echt klasse. Ist für mich ein würdiger Nachfolger von TU2 ^^. Das einzige was mich am Spiel stört, ist die doch recht kleine Map. Die könnte deutlich größer sein. Und auf Blizzard Mountain habe ich selber nicht wirklich Lust.

Hoffe, das wird sich mit der Zeit noch ändern, denn bei TU2 hatte man ja alleine schon mit Ibiza eine größere Map und dazu dann noch Hawaii. Bei The Crew ist die Map ja nochmals größer.


----------



## huenni87 (4. Mai 2017)

Ja das stimmt irgendwie. Im ersten Moment wirkt die Karte sehr groß, wenn man aber erstmal mit einem sehr schnellen Fahrzeug unterwegs ist, fährt man die doch Ruck Zuck ab. Bei TDU und TDU 2 kann ich mich noch sehr gut an das Rennen rund um die Insel Hawaii erinnern. Eine Runde dauerte knapp eine Stunde. 

Allerdings ist FH3 abseits der Straßen auch deutlich detaillierter als TC oder TDU.

Ändern wird sich da wohl denke ich nichts mehr dran. Selbst wenn wird es wohl eher dann mit Ladezeit wie bei Blizzard Mountain. Außerdem müsste 2018 ja dann eigentlich schon Horizon 4 an der Reihe sein. Wurde nicht mal gesagt das Forza und Forza Horizon sich nun jährlich abwechseln?


----------



## Stormado (4. Mai 2017)

Das stimmt, die Karte ist unglaublich detailliert. Das Spiel sieht auch unheimlich gut aus. Man kann ja hier von den anderen Spielern die Fotos bestaunen.

Aber ich denke, die größere Karte wäre durchaus machbar. The Crew hat ja gezeigt was möglich ist. Da gibt es unter anderem auch einen Rennen, bei dem man einmal um die Karte fährt. Das Rennen dauert dann auch gute vier Stunden. Hier in FH3 ist eine Runde schlappe 10 (wenn ich mich recht entsinne^^) Minuten lang. Da könnte man einiges besser machen.

Insofern hoffe ich, dass beim Nachfolger dieser "Makel" behoben werden wird.


----------



## Ion (8. Mai 2017)

Ich hab mit dem Spiel nur noch Probleme.
Entweder es stürzt direkt im Menü ab, oder es lädt dann erstmal gut 10x so lange wie sonst, um dann irgendwann in den ersten 10 Spielminuten abzustürzen. Es entstehen im Spiel auch gerne mal 10 sek. lange Nachladeruckler.
Ich habe testweise alles an OC zurückgefahren, keine Änderung.

Die Probleme hab ich erst, seit das aktuelle Update von Winschrott 10 installiert ist. Liegt es daran?

Lösungsansätze?


----------



## aloha84 (8. Mai 2017)

Mhhh also ich habe ebenfalls die neueste Windows-Version.....aber solche Probleme kann ich nicht bestätigen.
Hast du den Game-Modus an?
Hast du irgendwas Anderes geändert? (Graka-Treiber?)
Das Einzige was bei mir sporadisch Auftritt, sind Ruckler bei 100%-GPU-Auslastung....welche sich bereinigen lassen wenn man einen *CPU*-Kern im Taskmanager für Forza weg nimmt.

Davon ab glaube ich mal gelesen zu haben das morgen ein neuer Patch für Forza kommt, der die Performance verbessern soll.
Quelle: Forza Horizon 3: PC-Patch mit verbesserter CPU-Performance angekundigt


----------



## Ion (8. Mai 2017)

Ja den GPU Treiber halte ich aktuell. Aber diese Probleme treten somit schon über mindestens 5 verschiedene Treiber hinweg auf. Den Game Modus hatte ausprobiert, mit und ohne keine Änderung.
Ich weiß eben echt nicht wo ich das Problem überhaupt suchen soll. Es reicht manchmal schon, wenn ich aus dem Fotomodus ein Bild speichern möchte oder im Auktionshaus ein Auto verkaufen möchte - nachladeruckler und dann Absturz.

Was ich noch verändert habe, sind ein paar Einstellungen mit dem Tool O&OSU10 (shut up Win 10) - das wäre ja das geilste, wenn Spiele-Apps nicht mehr laufen, wenn ich Dinge wie Telemetrie etc. abschalte


----------



## aloha84 (8. Mai 2017)

Das Einfachste wäre mal, das Tool runterschmeißen und dann testen.
An deiner Stelle würde ich trotzdem noch bis morgen warten was da kommt.


----------



## Ion (8. Mai 2017)

Ja den Patch warte ich auf jeden Fall ab, der soll ja ordentlich was bringen.
Wenn das dann immer noch nicht besser wird, schmeiße ich das Spiel runter und Windows am besten gleich mit 
Manchmal macht es echt keinen Spaß. Alle anderen Spiele laufen immerhin ohne Probleme.


----------



## aloha84 (8. Mai 2017)

Naja, wegen einem Spiel das ganze BS zu killen, ist schon ziemlich extrem.
Was passiert denn wenn du in den Grafikeinstellungen mal alles auf low stellst, läuft es dann stabiler ohne lags?
Ist das Spiel auf einer SSD installiert?


----------



## Ion (8. Mai 2017)

War jetzt auch nicht ganz so ernst gemeint 
Ja habs glaube auf der SSD, darf nicht in den Ordner schauen, bin ich nicht berechtigt zu  (muss ich wohl die NSA mal anrufen)

Ich mache es so:
Ich warte den Patch morgen ab und teste erneut. Bleiben die Probleme, fahre ich das shut up 10 zurück. Bleiben sie dann immer noch, installiere ich das Spiel mal neu.


----------



## Galford (8. Mai 2017)

Ion schrieb:


> Ja den Patch warte ich auf jeden Fall ab, der soll ja ordentlich was bringen.



Wer sagt, dass der Patch ordentlich was bringen soll? Gibt es dazu schon gesicherte Erkenntnisse, oder ist das eher Hoffnung und/oder Wunsch?

Der einzige Grund, warum ich mir von dem Patch tatsächlich etwas erwarte, basiert auf der Hoffnung, dass sie bei der Umsetzung für die Scorpio gemerkt haben, dass selbst die da verwendete CPU, nicht ansatzweiße stabile 60 Frames liefert, und die Entwickler deshalb große Teile der Engine optimiert haben, was wiederum der PC Version zu Gute kommt. Normalerweise bin ich es, aus meiner Erfahrung heraus, nicht wirklich gewohnt, dass zig Monate nach Release eines Spieles, sich an der Performance noch was zum Positiven hin tut.


----------



## Ion (8. Mai 2017)

Galford schrieb:


> Wer sagt, dass der Patch ordentlich was bringen soll? Gibt es dazu schon gesicherte Erkenntnisse, oder ist das eher Hoffnung und/oder Wunsch?





> Darüber hinaus werden zusätzliche Grafikoptionen sowie eine verbesserte CPU-Performance geboten.


Genau auf das bin ich gespannt. Natürlich steckt dahinter auch die Hoffnung und der Wunsch auf bessere Performance, besonders in der Stadt.


----------



## claster17 (9. Mai 2017)

Das Update soll wohl erst heute Abend um 7 verfügbar sein. Der DLC ist bereits jetzt herunterladbar, wenn man im Store über das neue Hotwheels-Bundle auf das Hotwheels DLC geht. Waren etwa 2,5-3 GB.


----------



## Galford (9. Mai 2017)

Gut, die Updates gehen immer ungefähr um 19 Uhr herum online. Aber das man den DLC schon runterladen kann, wusste ich nicht. Also Danke.

Hier noch ein Link zur Aufzeichnung des gestrigen offiziellen Live-Streams mit dem DLC:




__ Twitch
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitch.tv/videos/141122646

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitch. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ca. ab Minute 31 geht es los.


----------



## ak1504 (9. Mai 2017)

So verspielt dieses Hot Wheels Pack auch sein mag, ich finde es super das es wirklich was ist was niemand erahnt hat


----------



## Triniter (9. Mai 2017)

Ich finds auch irgendwie lustig. Zumal ich das Spiel jetzt einige Wochen nicht mehr gespielt hab ist das mal eine nette Abwechslung. Kann vermutlich noch keiner den Hauptspielpatch laden?


----------



## blautemple (9. Mai 2017)

Ne, noch scheint nichts da zu sein.


----------



## aloha84 (9. Mai 2017)

Triniter schrieb:


> Ich finds auch irgendwie lustig. Zumal ich das Spiel jetzt einige Wochen nicht mehr gespielt hab ist das mal eine nette Abwechslung. Kann vermutlich noch keiner den Hauptspielpatch laden?



Hab grad versucht es zu starten.....also das Spiel an sich.
Das Fenster öffnet sich, aber er bleibt beim ersten Bild.......sieht man bei UWP-Anwendungen nicht wenn es Updates zieht?


----------



## ak1504 (9. Mai 2017)

PC Update Improvements
Alongside the release of the Forza Horizon 3 Hot Wheels expansion we are pleased to announce numerous critical improvements included in the Windows 10 PC version of the game. These improvements are included in today’s automatic update, and do not require the Hot Wheels expansion to take advantage of.

Expanded Driving Wheel Support
With the most recent update of Windows 10, Windows Creators Edition, we have expanded our list of officially supported steering wheels for PC. The full list of newly supported wheels:

· Logitech Driving Force GT
· Logitech MOMO Force Feedback Racing Wheel
· Logitech G920
· Logitech G29
· Logitech G25
· Logitech G27
· Fanatec ClubSport Wheel Base V1
· Fanatec CSV2
· Fanatec CSR
· Thrustmaster TS-PC
· Thrustmaster T150
· Thrustmaster T500 RS
· Thrustmaster TMX V1
· Thrustmaster TMX V2
· Thrustmaster T300RS
· Thrustmaster TX 458 Edition
· Thrustmaster TX 599 Edition
· Thrustmaster TX Leather Edition
· Thrustmaster TX F1 Edition
· Thrustmaster TX GTE Edition
· Thrustmaster RGT



Improved CPU Performance
We have observed that a large portion of players are CPU limited when trying to run Forza Horizon 3 at high frame rates, including locked 60 FPS and unlocked. By analyzing telemetry, we have developed targeted optimizations for this group of affected players by increasing the number of concurrent threads used by the render architecture. We have taken further advantage of DX12 capabilities to allow the visuals to be processed out of order during the frame, in order to reduce synchronization stalls and decrease CPU execution duration. These changes result in a significant CPU performance gain on High or Ultra settings when running on PCs of Recommended spec or better.

Updated Thread Model
We have updated our threading affinity model to make better use of all available cores. Along with this change, we have added a new graphics option to disable the new model, should you prefer. This option can be found in the Video Settings menu under “Threaded Optimization”.

More Graphical Options
We have also added some additional graphical options to improve framerate for those playing on lower specification PCs. These include:

· Dynamic Geometry Quality now has a Very Low option
· World Car Level of Detail now has a Very Low option

These are combined with some existing options to create a new “Very Low” preset that can be used with dynamic optimization.

Additionally, all options have had their descriptions updated to include information on how each setting affects the CPU performance, GPU performance, and available VRAM, so that players can better understand the performance impact that tweaking each setting will have.



Updated Minimum Specification
Along with the performance improvements coming with this release, we are lowering the minimum specification to reduce the CPU requirement and the NVIDIA GPU requirement.

Minimum Specification
CPU
i3-4170 @ 3.7Ghz
GPU
NVIDIA GT 740 | AMD R7 250x
VRAM
2GB GDDR5
RAM
8GB
Hard Drive Type
HDD
Resolution
1280 x 720


----------



## blautemple (9. Mai 2017)

Bei mir startet es noch ganz normal und die Updates siehst du über den Windows Store, dort muss du auf dein Profilbild klicken und da gibt es dann den Punkt "Downloads Updates"


----------



## Galford (9. Mai 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Improved CPU Performance
> We have observed that a large portion of players are CPU limited when trying to run Forza Horizon 3 at high frame rates, including locked 60 FPS and unlocked. By analyzing telemetry, we have developed targeted optimizations for this group of affected players by increasing the number of concurrent threads used by the render architecture. We have taken further advantage of DX12 capabilities to allow the visuals to be processed out of order during the frame, in order to reduce synchronization stalls and decrease CPU execution duration. These changes result in a significant CPU performance gain on High or Ultra settings when running on PCs of Recommended spec or better.
> 
> Updated Thread Model
> We have updated our threading affinity model to make better use of all available cores. Along with this change, we have added a new graphics option to disable the new model, should you prefer. This option can be found in the Video Settings menu under “Threaded Optimization”.



Da bin ich jetzt aber wirklich gespannt.


----------



## Triniter (9. Mai 2017)

Jetzt lädt das Update bei mir. (3,4 GB)


----------



## blautemple (9. Mai 2017)

So ich bin gespannt: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isrian (9. Mai 2017)

Bei mir ebenfalls.


----------



## claster17 (9. Mai 2017)

Entlang der Straßenbahn komme ich ohne Gamemode auf mindestens 80 FPS mit einem kleinen Ausreißer auf 70 FPS am Innenstadtbahnhof. Träume ich?

CPU-Last ist jetzt auch schön auf alle Kerne verteilt.


----------



## blautemple (9. Mai 2017)

Das gibt es ja nicht, saubere 60fps mitten in der Stadt bei den Straßenbahnschienen


----------



## ak1504 (9. Mai 2017)

Scheint nun endlich gut auf PC optimiert die Forza Engine...


----------



## Galford (9. Mai 2017)

Habe bisher (fast) nur Erfahrung mit dem Patch in Verbindung mit der Hot Wheels Insel, aber da bleibt es konstant bei 60 Frames.


----------



## blautemple (9. Mai 2017)

Ja jetzt scheinen die die Engine endlich im Griff zu haben. Die 60fps stehen jetzt in Ultra und 4K absolut felsenfest. Da war vorher überhaupt nicht dran zu denken 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ion (9. Mai 2017)

Spiel hängt sich immer noch auf bzw. stürzt ab. Ich hab bald keinen Bock mehr auf den Mist


----------



## ak1504 (9. Mai 2017)

Keine Probleme bei mir... Und auch automatisch mit Ultra Preset auf 4k gestartet... Top und felsenfeste 60fps Vsync


----------



## Ion (9. Mai 2017)

Das Spiel läuft ja auch top - nur nach einer Weile, meiste so nach 20 Min. friert einfach das Bild ein oder ich werde auf den Desktop geschmissen.
Spiel schon neu installiert, Saves zurückgesetzt, Grafiktreiber getauscht, sämtliches OC rausgenommen - ich weiß nicht was ich noch machen soll


----------



## onlygaming (9. Mai 2017)

Ion schrieb:


> Das Spiel läuft ja auch top - nur nach einer Weile, meiste so nach 20 Min. friert einfach das Bild ein oder ich werde auf den Desktop geschmissen.
> Spiel schon neu installiert, Saves zurückgesetzt, Grafiktreiber getauscht, sämtliches OC rausgenommen - ich weiß nicht was ich noch machen soll


Du sprichst mir aus der Seele genau das Problem habe ich auch, aber bei mir tritt es ab und zu nach 20 aber auch Mal nach 60 Minuten auf....

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ion (9. Mai 2017)

Ich hab in den Forza Foren einen Lösungsansatz entdeckt:


> Guys, I think I might have found a revolutionary solution in the depths of Polish Internet to the problem of sudden crashes ! After hours of reinstalling, writing to Microsoft, disabling microphones, antiviruses and who knows what else, just try one last thing which is ridiculous but it worked for me and some other people who tried it. Long story short: before launching the game, set the Windows clock between 2AM and 5AM and disable the option of the auto adjustment of the clock from the web. Any time you want to play Forza just make sure your Windows clock is set between 2AM-5AM and auto adjustment is disabled. Don't ask me what is the corelation between the clock and the crashes... And share here if it works.



Wenn das funktioniert, fresse ich nen Besen!


----------



## mrmurphy007 (10. Mai 2017)

Dann mal fix ausprobieren! Ich rufe schon mal den Zauberlehrling..


----------



## Ion (10. Mai 2017)

Funktioniert natürlich nicht. Wollte auch nur mal einen Scheunenfund holen, aber in der Szene am Schluss, wo man Auto und beide Chars sieht, bleibt das Spiel einfach stehen und es geht nicht mehr weiter.
Das Spiel ist ein einziger Misthaufen von Bugs


----------



## Laggy.NET (10. Mai 2017)

Also mir ist das Spiel seit ich es besitze noch kein einziges Mal abgestürzt... 

Wenn alles nichts hilft, dann muss eben mal Windows dran glauben.. Mit diesen häufigen Windows 10 Komplettupgrades, die quasi das komplette System tauschen kann schon hin und wieder mal was nicht so funktionieren, wie es soll.


Update wird heute auch mal ausprobiert. Ich bin ja gespannt, ob meine GTX 980 die 60 FPS nun mit Ultra halten kann. Bisher ging nur High sauber mit 60 FPS.

An der Leistung sollte es eigentlich nicht liegen. Ich kann auch in 5120x2160 noch mit halbwegs stabilen 30 FPS spielen...


----------



## ak1504 (10. Mai 2017)

Also ich bekomme sehr häufig neue Builds als Windows Insider und habe keine Abstürze in welchem Game auch immer. Da sollte man mal lieber seinen PC auf Vordermann bringen und nich dem Game die Schuld zu schieben.


----------



## Ion (10. Mai 2017)

ak1504
Ich verstehe schon was du mir sagen möchtest. Ich habe allerdings in *keinem* anderen Game Probleme oder Abstürze dieser Art.
Das ist nur bei FH3 so und insbesondere seit dem letzten Update für Win 10 mit dem Game Mode.


----------



## WaldemarE (10. Mai 2017)

Ion schrieb:


> Funktioniert natürlich nicht. Wollte auch nur mal einen Scheunenfund holen, aber in der Szene am Schluss, wo man Auto und beide Chars sieht, bleibt das Spiel einfach stehen und es geht nicht mehr weiter.
> Das Spiel ist ein einziger Misthaufen von Bugs


Das Problem hatte ich auch mal bei ein, zwei Scheunenfunden da hat mir Alt und Tab oder länger warten geholfen ^^

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ion (10. Mai 2017)

Ich mache mir jetzt keinen Stress 
Am WE wird Windows platt gemacht und alles noch mal neu aufgezogen, vorzugsweise ohne das Creators Update. Vorher lief es immerhin sehr stabil (max. 1 Absturz in 5-6 Stunden Spielzeit).
Wenn es dann immer noch nicht klappen sollte, ist es eben so. Ich hab noch hunderte andere Spiele die nur darauf warten von mir gespielt zu werden.


----------



## ak1504 (10. Mai 2017)

Ion schrieb:


> ak1504
> Ich verstehe schon was du mir sagen möchtest. Ich habe allerdings in *keinem* anderen Game Probleme oder Abstürze dieser Art.
> Das ist nur bei FH3 so und insbesondere seit dem letzten Update für Win 10 mit dem Game Mode.




Gibt aber kein grundlegendes Problem weder mit dem Creators Update noch H3 sonst hätter jeder die Probleme...


----------



## Galford (10. Mai 2017)

Nun, seit der Hot Wheels Expansion können viele (mich eigenschlossen) in der PC Version nicht mehr Blizzard Mountain spielen. Es kommt zwar ein Ladescreen, aber es lädt und lädt und.......nun, beim Laden bleibt es dann auch.
Aber wenigstens sind sie sich des Problems bereits bewusst.


----------



## Laggy.NET (10. Mai 2017)

Also der Patch hat bei mir absolut gar nichts an der Performance gedreht. 

Damit weiß ich jetzt zumindest schonmal, dass ich definitiv niemals im CPU-limit war. Ich hatte vorher 70+ FPS und habe es jetzt auch.

Die ultra Einstellungen laufen genauso schlecht wie vorher. Selbst wenn ich gegenüber "Hoch" nur zwei Einstellungen ändere, gehen die FPS auf unter 60. Und selbst wenn ich dann ALLE restlichen Einstellungen auf Ultra setze, dann verschlechtert das die performance nur noch minimalst.

Irgendwo ist da immernoch der Wurm drin. Meine GPU ist zwar bei 99% Auslastung, wird aber nichtmal richtig warm. 70°C mit reduzierter Drehzahl (nicht hörbar). Normalerweise gehts bis 75°C und dann hört man bei Vollast auch langsam den Lüfter. Bei FH3 aber nicht....


Na ja, dann wird eben weiterhin mit dem dynamisch optimierten High preset gespielt. Das funktioniert mit FPS lock seit release sauber mit konstant 60 FPS auf der gesamten Map.


----------



## Isrian (10. Mai 2017)

Hab auch nen Bug bei der Hot Wheels Erweiterung entdeckt. Wechselt man vor Start eines Rennens den Wagen, bleibt er bei der Synchronisierung der Drivatare bei 11/11 stecken.


----------



## aloha84 (10. Mai 2017)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Also der Patch hat bei mir absolut gar nichts an der Performance gedreht.
> 
> Damit weiß ich jetzt zumindest schonmal, dass ich definitiv niemals im CPU-limit war. Ich hatte vorher 70+ FPS und habe es jetzt auch.
> 
> ...



Ist normal, bei allen die ich kenne genau das gleiche.
Scheint so als wenn die Engine nur bestimmte Teile der GPU auslastet.

Bei mir hat der Patch eine Menge gebracht, kein drops mehr zu sehen.....ohne übertreibung fühlt es sich an, als wenn ich ein CPU-Upgrade durchgeführt hätte.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (10. Mai 2017)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Irgendwo ist da immernoch der Wurm drin. Meine GPU ist zwar bei 99% Auslastung, wird aber nichtmal richtig warm. 70°C mit reduzierter Drehzahl (nicht hörbar). Normalerweise gehts bis 75°C und dann hört man bei Vollast auch langsam den Lüfter. Bei FH3 aber nicht....



Wir müssen es einsehen die GTX 980 ist einfach ******* (Ironie) . Ich hab jetzt in der Stadt statt 38FPS rund 50FPS.  Random drops sind immer noch vorhanden.


----------



## thoast3 (10. Mai 2017)

Um es kurz zu machen: Bei mir (i7-4790, 16 GB RAM, RX 480 8GB) läuft es jetzt auch immer mit felsenfesten 60 FPS, davor gab es besonders in Surfers Paradise starke drops.


----------



## Ion (10. Mai 2017)

Statusupdate:
Ich habe das Win 10 Shut Up Tool komplett deaktiviert und FH3 läuft 1A.
Mit anderen Worten: Deaktiviert man Dinge wie die Telemetrie in Win10, laufen "Apps" wie Spiele nicht mehr richtig. Super Baby


----------



## Duvar (10. Mai 2017)

Haben ja richtig was rausgeholt Forza Horizon 3 CPU Load Update Version 1.0.64.2 Performance | GTX 1080 | i7 5960X 4.3GHz - YouTube
Forza Horizon 3 May Update Performance | Huge performance gain! : Amd


----------



## huenni87 (11. Mai 2017)

Also ich zocke auf den optimierten High Settings mit der GTX980. Nach dem Patch habe ich bessere Frames. Im Großteil hält er die 60 jetzt bei normaler Fahrt. Wenn viel Verkehr ist oder man viel kaputt fährt dropt es noch aber nicht mehr so extrem. In Surfers Paradies gehen die Frames aber dennoch mal auf 52 oder 50 runter. Hier hat es sich zwar auch gebessert aber das Spiel verhält sich bei Framdrops immer noch zu extrem. SlowMotion Effekt. Im HotWheels DLC hat es das Game aber schwerer die 60fps zu halten.

Insgesamt also schon eine Verbesserung aber nicht die erhoffte Heilung.


----------



## Ion (11. Mai 2017)

Huenni, dann musst du die Details noch ein wenig reduzieren. Der Patch hat ordentlich was gebracht,  aber zaubern kann der auch nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## huenni87 (11. Mai 2017)

Ion schrieb:


> Huenni, dann musst du die Details noch ein wenig reduzieren. Der Patch hat ordentlich was gebracht,  aber zaubern kann der auch nicht.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Das ist mir schon klar. Ich verstehe aber nach wie vor nicht warum sich FH3 bei Framedrops so extrem anstellt. In anderen Spielen geht es mal um 5 oder 8 fps runter. Das ist da meist kein Problem und man merkt es nur minimal. In FH3 fühlt sich das Game dann aber so an als spiele man in Zeitlupe und schaut man oben auf die Anzeige stehen da 55fps. Dieses verhalten habe ich in keinem anderen Spiel.


----------



## Laggy.NET (11. Mai 2017)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar. Ich verstehe aber nach wie vor nicht warum sich FH3 bei Framedrops so extrem anstellt. In anderen Spielen geht es mal um 5 oder 8 fps runter. Das ist da meist kein Problem und man merkt es nur minimal. In FH3 fühlt sich das Game dann aber so an als spiele man in Zeitlupe und schaut man oben auf die Anzeige stehen da 55fps. Dieses verhalten habe ich in keinem anderen Spiel.



Dieser "Zeitlupeneffekt" kommt durch die "Framerate Smoothing" Option.

Das Problem ist nur, dass das Spiel extrem stark ruckelt, wenn man die Option deaktiviert. Ohne Framerate Smoothing und bei aktivem Vsync sind z.B. 55 FPS @ 60 Hz absolut unspielbar. Das ist schon kein Ruckeln mehr, sondern eher ein "Springen".

Praktisch funktioniert das Spiel nur richtig, wenn man entweder 30 oder 60 FPS erreicht. (oder halt entsprechend 120). 
Ich glaube, die Entwickler haben hier mit der Framerate Smoothing Option versucht, die Eigenheiten von UWP zu umschiffen.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (11. Mai 2017)

Bei meiner Kombi 1080/6700k läuft es jetzt auch absolut stabil bei 60fps in 1440p. Vor dem Patch waren es nur ganz selten Slowdowns da aber immer alles spielbar.

Jetzt läuft es rund und die Auslastung vom ersten CPU Kern ist von 90-100 auf um die 70% runter. Es wird wirklich besser auf die Kerne verteilt.

Es wäre mal ein Nachtest bei PCGH interessant mit 4-6 und 8 Kern CPUs.

Aber so läuft jetzt FH3 wirklich komplett rund bei mir.


----------



## claster17 (11. Mai 2017)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Praktisch funktioniert das Spiel nur richtig, wenn man entweder 30 oder 60 FPS erreicht. (oder halt entsprechend 120).
> Ich glaube, die Entwickler haben hier mit der Framerate Smoothing Option versucht, die Eigenheiten von UWP zu umschiffen.



Das Spiel läuft hervorragend mit unbegrenzten FPS (bei mir meist 90-110). Framerate Smoothing ist an und Prerendered Frames auf 3.


----------



## onlygaming (12. Mai 2017)

Habe jetzt in Surfers Paradise bei der Straßenbahn noch Drops von 60 (V-Sync weil mir Tearing schnell auffällt und mich stört^^) auf ~50 manchmal bleibt das Bild auch ganz ganz kurz stehen so für 0,1 sec.... Aber das stört mich nicht wenn ich überlege wie ich Horizon 3 seit Release Spiele Frage ich mich heute wie ich mich mit 30 FPS anfreunden konnte  

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## aloha84 (12. Mai 2017)

claster17 schrieb:


> Das Spiel läuft hervorragend mit unbegrenzten FPS (bei mir meist 90-110). Framerate Smoothing ist an und *Prerendered Frames auf 3*.



Erzeugt das nicht einen Wahnsinns-Input-Lag?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (12. Mai 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Erzeugt das nicht einen Wahnsinns-Input-Lag?



Gefühlt nein. Zumindest fällt mir keiner auf, habe extra mal getestet bzw spiele ich schon seit es die Option gibt mit PF 3.


----------



## ak1504 (12. Mai 2017)

Forzathon




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onlygaming (12. Mai 2017)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich hab in den Forza Foren einen Lösungsansatz entdeckt:
> 
> 
> Wenn das funktioniert, fresse ich nen Besen!



Habe das gemacht, seitdem hatte ich keine Server Verbindung mehr, also falls ihr dann auch Probleme habt, stellt die Uhr wieder auf normal


----------



## aloha84 (13. Mai 2017)

Mal ne Frage.
Wenn ich Fotos mache, diese speichere, aber nicht veröffentliche...............wo kann ich mir die dann ansehen?!


----------



## EMINEM42637227 (13. Mai 2017)

Hey Leute,

Wenn ich beim Forzathon eine Aufgabe abschließe bekomme ich keine Belohnung.
Kann mir jemand weiter helfen?

Danke schonmal


----------



## onlygaming (13. Mai 2017)

EMINEM42637227 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Wenn ich beim Forzathon eine Aufgabe abschließe bekomme ich keine Belohnung.
> Kann mir jemand weiter helfen?
> ...


Hatte das gleiche Problem gestern mit den 20 Stunt Fähigkeiten

Zu den Bildern : Das weiß ich leider nicht 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Galford (13. Mai 2017)

EMINEM42637227 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Wenn ich beim Forzathon eine Aufgabe abschließe bekomme ich keine Belohnung.
> Kann mir jemand weiter helfen?
> ...



Hast du schon frühere Forzathons gespielt und dort die Belohnungen erhalten? Bekommst du überhaupt Achievements?
Hast du in der letzten Zeit Programme installiert die Änderungen an den Privatsphäreeinstellungen von Windows10 vornehmen? Solche Programme können dazu führen, dass weder Achievements freigeschalten werden, noch Belohnungen für Forzathons.

Edit:
Bei mir lief jedenfalls, wie immer, alles reibungslos. Nur 1x war eine Forzathon-Belohnung tatsächlich für alle "kaputt". Dürfte hier aber nicht der Fall sein.


----------



## huenni87 (15. Mai 2017)

Galford schrieb:


> Hast du schon frühere Forzathons gespielt und dort die Belohnungen erhalten? Bekommst du überhaupt Achievements?
> Hast du in der letzten Zeit Programme installiert die Änderungen an den Privatsphäreeinstellungen von Windows10 vornehmen? Solche Programme können dazu führen, dass weder Achievements freigeschalten werden, noch Belohnungen für Forzathons.
> 
> Edit:
> Bei mir lief jedenfalls, wie immer, alles reibungslos. Nur 1x war eine Forzathon-Belohnung tatsächlich für alle "kaputt". Dürfte hier aber nicht der Fall sein.



Muss nicht zwangsläufig an den Win 10 Einstellungen liegen. Hatte das neulich auch beim Forzathon. Auf einmal habe ich keine Belohnungen mehr bekommen. Habe wieder alles nachgesehen und überprüft. War aber kein Problem zu finden. Am nächsten Tag trudelten die Belohnungen nach Spielstart auf einmal ein.


----------



## Galford (15. Mai 2017)

Wenn ich schreibe "können dazu führen", meine ich nicht "müssen dazu führen". Zuerst habe ich zwei Fragen gestellt, um etwas Klarheit in die Sache zu bringen. Das nächste war nur ein möglicher Lösungsansatz, falls er auch zuvor noch nie Belohnungen oder Achievements bekommen hätte.


Und wenn Belohnungen nicht innerhalb von eine paar Sekunden auftauchen, hilft es mir auch z.B. einfach unter "Social" die Forzathon-Übersicht kurz nochmals aufzurufen. Dann wieder in Spielgeschehen und die Einblendung über die Belohnung kommt normalerweise spätestens dann.


----------



## huenni87 (15. Mai 2017)

Ja und? Fühlst du dir jetzt auf den Schlips getreten? Ich wollte lediglich ergänzen das es auch gerne mal am Spiel selbst liegen kann das eine Belohnung nicht kommt. 

Ich habe nämlich festgestellt das man bei eben solchen Fragen immer zu hören bekommt man würde mit Tools von denen man keine Ahnung hat an Win 10 rumdoktern. Als ich zuletzt den Fehler hatte hat weder ein Neustart des Games, noch aufrufen der Übersicht geholfen. Er hat einfach die Belohnung nicht freigeschaltet und auch die Aufgaben nicht abgehakt. 

Von daher. Es war lediglich als Ergänzung zu deinem Beitrag gemeint.


----------



## claster17 (15. Mai 2017)

Ich hab im Hotwheels DLC eine seltsame Stelle gefunden, wo die FPS scheinbar ohne Grund von ~100 in der 30er einbrechen. Es passiert nur zwischen den Felsen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fährt man einige Meter aus der "Schlucht" raus sieht es so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Stelle liegt ungefähr hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galford (16. Mai 2017)

Kann selber bei mir an der Stelle keine Einbrüche der Framerate erkennen. Ist die Framerate anders, bei anderer Tagezeit und Wetter?


----------



## claster17 (16. Mai 2017)

Hab es nur beim Start und bei jeder weiteren Runde kurz vor der Ziellinie im S2 Rundkurs an jener Stelle gemerkt. Ich glaube, selbst die Show vor dem Rennen hat mächtig geruckelt.


----------



## Isrian (18. Mai 2017)

Hab mal ne Frage an die Tuner unter euch. Macht es mehr Sinn, mit einen Wagen mit möglichst wenig Gängen auf Endgeschwindigkeit zu kommen, oder alle Gänge zu nutzen. Mein LaFerrari knackt z.B. im 4. Gang die 390 Sachen, hat aber 6 zur Verfügung. Der Ford F-150 (weiß grad nicht aus dem Kopf welcher Jahrgang) hat gleich 10 Gänge, könnte aber auch im 4. oder 5. Gang auf Endgeschwindigkeit kommen.


----------



## claster17 (18. Mai 2017)

Isrian schrieb:


> Macht es mehr Sinn, mit einen Wagen mit möglichst wenig Gängen auf Endgeschwindigkeit zu kommen, oder alle Gänge zu nutzen. Mein LaFerrari knackt z.B. im 4. Gang die 390 Sachen, hat aber 6 zur Verfügung



Teste es doch aus, mit welcher Einstellung du am schnellsten auf Höchstgeschwindigkeit kommst.


----------



## Zergoras (20. Mai 2017)

Also ich hab dank dem Patch nun auch keine Ruckler mehr und auf Anschlag in 4k (außer Filterung) habe ich dauerhaft meine 60fps. Lohnen sich die beiden Addons? Habe das Hauptspiel jetzt durch.


----------



## thoast3 (20. Mai 2017)

Meiner Meinung nach schon; sie unterscheiden sich deutlich vom Hauptspiel und machen viel Spaß.
Aber die Preise sind meiner Meinung nach überzogen, da man beide locker nach ca 4 Stunden durch hat und nach weiteren ca 3 Stunden hat man eigentlich alles gesehen, außer, man will alle Medaillen / Sterne.


----------



## Zergoras (20. Mai 2017)

8 Std für 34,99€, immer noch mehr als Cod und Konsorten zu bieten haben.


----------



## Galford (20. Mai 2017)

Kommt drauf an, ob man zu den Spieler gehört (mich z.B. eingeschlossen), die wirklich 100% wollen. Das bedeutet dass man dann auch alle Meisterschaften abschließen muss. Auf die 100% schaffst du es auch in 7 Stunde pro Add-On nicht.

Blizzard Mountain finde ich persönlich insgesamt schwächer als das Hauptspiel, mag aber daran liegen, dass ich den Winter als Jahreszeit nicht besonders mag. Bei der Hot Wheels Expansion war ich zunächst skeptisch, aber da habe ich mich geirrt, denn mir gefällt die Expansion ausnahmslos gut (ich hätte mir nur einen Unterwassertunnel gewünscht  - ernsthaft, der hätte super dazu gepasst). 

Wer rechtzeitig gekauft hat (und die UE hatte) hat auch nur 25 Euro bezahlt. Ansonsten kann man auch auf die nächste Rabattaktion warten.

Edit: Sehe gerade, dass viele Leute im Windows Store, die Ausrichtung der Hot Wheels Expansion kritisieren. Wer Hot Wheels natürlich kindisch findet, greift halt nicht zum Expansion Pass, sondern nur zu Blizzard Mountain.


----------



## Zergoras (20. Mai 2017)

Hab auch im Hauptspiel 100 (ok, kurz davor), also muss es da dann auch wieder so sein. Hab mir die UE gekauft, allerdings dann den EP nicht gekauft, da das Spiel massive Performance Probleme hatte. Das die doch irgendwann mal gefixt werden hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Deswegen überlege ich überhaupt erst wieder die Addons zu kaufen, da das Spiel schon Spaß macht.


----------



## Galford (20. Mai 2017)

Im Moment gibt es bei vielen noch ein Problem mit dem Expansion Pass auf dem PC (die Xbox Version ist nicht betroffen). Es wird allerdings schon an der Lösung gearbeitet! 
Solltest du die Hot Wheels Expansion und Blizzard Mountain installieren, kann es sein, dass du nicht nach Blizzard Mountain kommst, und der Ladescreen einfach lädt und lädt und sich nichts tut.

Deshalb mein Tipp: wenn du Blizzard Mountain unbedingt zuerst spielen willst, dann installiere die Hot Wheels Expansion erst später, wenn du bei Blizzard Mountain fertig bist. Du solltest aber zuvor nochmals im Hautspiel speichern lassen, bevor du Hot Wheels installierst. Willst du die Hot Wheels Expansion zuerst spielen, würde ich beide installieren, und hoffen, dass das Problem gefixt ist, bis du die Hot Wheels Expansion abgeschlossen hast. 

Das Problem soll übrigens nicht auftreten, wenn man die Expansions einzeln kauft (das würde ich aber nur tun, wenn die einzeln nicht teurer sind). Wie gesagt, an einer Lösung wird gearbeitet.
Ich warte selber auf den Fix, habe aber im Moment eh keinen Bedarf nach Blizzard Mountain zu wechseln.


----------



## Zergoras (20. Mai 2017)

Danke für den Hinweis. Soweit ich weiß löst sich das Problem, wenn man im Store auf die Blizzard Mountain Expansion klickt und es manuell installiert.
Einzeln kosten die 19,99€ und zusammen 34,99€, also klar teuerer.


----------



## Galford (20. Mai 2017)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß löst sich das Problem, wenn man im Store auf die Blizzard Mountain Expansion klickt und es manuell installiert.



Bezweifle ich. Das mag die Lösung sein, wenn sich Blizzard Mountain nicht richtig installiert. Sollte aber nicht das Problem lösen, wenn man den Expansion Pass hat und Blizzard Mountain und Hot Wheels gleichzeitig installiert hat.
Du kannst es ausprobieren, und wenn es nicht geht, musst du die Hot Wheels Expansion eben wieder de-installieren, solltest du Blizzard Mountain spielen wollen.
Wenn es sich so einfach lösen lassen würde, dann wären es hier nicht 15 Seiten. Aber probier es aus.


----------



## Zergoras (20. Mai 2017)

Aber man kann beides irgendwie spielen, das ist ja schon mal ok. Bin noch am überlegen, ob ich es kaufen soll. Denke aber mal schon.


----------



## Tripplx (22. Mai 2017)

Spielt hier jemand mit Lenkrad? (G27) Welche Settings habt ihr eingestellt, find die Standardeinstellung nicht gerade Perfekt.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (23. Mai 2017)

Habs aufgegeben, weil ich keine gescheiten Settings gefunden habe. Jetzt spiele ich mit Controller.


----------



## ak1504 (23. Mai 2017)

Was muss man denn da groß rumstellen ? Letztens mal mit Wheel gefahren... Angeschlossen, Stärke angepasst und Probefahrt ohne Probleme... FWD Vauxhall war nichmal schlecht bzw. nich weit weg von FWD in Sims...


----------



## Schnuetz1 (24. Mai 2017)

Bei mir hat Gas- und Bremsannahme nicht gut funktioniert, egal wie ich das Gas durchgedrückt habe - der Wagen hat nie Vollags gegeben.
Bremse ebenso. Habe auch keine vernünftigen Einstellungen gefunden.


----------



## ak1504 (24. Mai 2017)

Dann sollte man seine Hardware kalibrieren. Was anderes fällt mir dazu nicht ein sry.


----------



## Wendigo (24. Mai 2017)

Habe mir kürzlich Hot Wheels und Blizzard Mountain gekauft. Das Problem ist, dass Blizzard Mountain sich nicht starten lässt. Ich möchte Blizzard Mountain betreten und das wars dann schon. Es bleibt beim Ladebildschirm zum Addon...Es lädt... und lädt... und lädt. Das wars leider auch schon. Hot Wheels funktioniert einwandfrei.

Habe Blizzard Mountain auch schon deinstalliert und erneut heruntergeladen.


----------



## Zergoras (24. Mai 2017)

Du musst Hot Wheels deinstallieren und nicht wieder installieren. Wenn du Blizzard Mountain dann durch hast, kannst du Hot Wheels wieder installieren.


----------



## Wendigo (26. Mai 2017)

Das ist aber etwas komisch. Ich werde es mal probieren.
Wie kann ich eigentlich von Forza bzw den ganzen DLC ein Backup erstellen?


----------



## Zergoras (26. Mai 2017)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem und so geht es bei mir.


----------



## ak1504 (26. Mai 2017)

Forzathon Problem




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galford (26. Mai 2017)

Aktueller Stand in Sachen Blizzard Mountain / Hot Wheels:



> Hot Wheels/Blizzard Mountain Issues Update
> 
> An update on the issue where PC players are not able to play or travel to Blizzard Mountain since the release of the Hot Wheels update. The good news our friends at the Xbox Store have a fix on the way for this issue, although we don’t currently have an ETA for when it will be released. While we have some known workarounds*that can help, this fix should solve the issue for players and won’t require an extra download. Once the fix is released, we’ll update this story with the news.



*EDIT:*
*



			[UPDATE 5/26, 5:18 p.m. PDT: This fix has been issued from the Xbox Store and players should no longer be running into this issue. Thank you for your patience!”"]
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*Der Wechsel nach Blizzard Mountain sollte also wieder problemlos funktionieren.


----------



## Lucifer2607 (28. Mai 2017)

Ich habe jetzt seit kurzem auch das Hot Wheels DLC und habe keine Probleme mit Blizzard Mountain. Ich persönlich finde es zwar etwas abgehoben aber macht trotzdem ne Menge Spaß 

Btw, hat jemand Ahnung wie ich die FPS Anzahl über 60 kriege? Habe ein 75Hz Monitor und dies sowohl in Windows als auch im Spiel auf 75Hz eingestellt, bleibt trotzdem auf 60  Hat da jemand eventuell Erfahrung mit?


----------



## Zergoras (28. Mai 2017)

Die beiden Erweiterungen sind viel besser als das komplette Hauptspiel meiner Meinung nach. Was ich nur komisch finde, bei Blizzard Mountain sind die Gegner echt hart und in Hot Wheels können die absolut gar nichts (gleicher Schwierigkeitsgrad).


----------



## Fillmore (1. Juni 2017)

Weiterhin nur für Windows 10?
Will das Spiel haben, weil #geil


----------



## Ion (1. Juni 2017)

Jup, weil es das Spiel nur im Win-Store gibt.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (1. Juni 2017)

Fillmore schrieb:


> Weiterhin nur für Windows 10?
> Will das Spiel haben, weil #geil


Aktuell nur im Win 10 Store und es gibt auch noch keine News darüber das es das Spiel mal auf Steam schafft. 

Aber falls du Win 10 hast, nutze halt einfach den Win 10 Store. Bin da auch kein Fan davon, aber so entgeht einem halt ein super Rennspiel.


----------



## Isrian (1. Juni 2017)

Der Quantum Break release auf Steam wird wohl auch die Ausnahme bleiben. Ich denke nicht, das es eines der anderen Xbox Play Anywhere Titel auf Steam schaffen wird. Und falls doch, besteht die Möglichkeit, das man dann nur mit anderen Steam Leuten spielen kann und nicht mit allen, so wie es beim letzten Call of Duty der Fall ist.


----------



## claster17 (1. Juni 2017)

Es ist äußerst unwahrscheinlich, dass es jemals für Steam kommt, da es im Gegensatz zu Quantum Break direkt von Microsoft ist.


----------



## Fillmore (1. Juni 2017)

Ich habe kein Windows 10 

Jetzt muss ich mir wegen dem Game ne Neuinstallation geben und darf vorher alle Daten auf ne externe HDD Safen.
Wehe das Game ist es nicht wert. Da gehen im Juli bestimmt 2 Urlaubstage drauf


----------



## aloha84 (1. Juni 2017)

Fillmore schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Windows 10
> 
> Jetzt muss ich mir wegen dem Game ne Neuinstallation geben und darf vorher alle Daten auf ne externe HDD Safen.
> Wehe das Game ist es nicht wert. Da gehen im Juli bestimmt 2 Urlaubstage drauf



Was für ein BS hast du, 7 oder 8?
Upgrade und fertig, da brauchst du noch nicht mal die Programme neu zu installieren.


----------



## Fillmore (1. Juni 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Was für ein BS hast du, 7 oder 8?
> Upgrade und fertig, da brauchst du noch nicht mal die Programme neu zu installieren.



Windows 8.1
Allerdings ist das schon 2 und 1/2 Jahre drauf. Eigentlich sollte ich mal neu drauf spielen.
Kostet Windows 10 eigentlich jetzt was bzw. das Upgrade?


----------



## aloha84 (1. Juni 2017)

Wenn du einen Windows 8.1 Schlüssel hast, sollte dieser immer noch (warum auch immer) mit Windows 10 funktionieren.
btw.
Woooow 2 und 1/2 Jahr ist dein Windows schon ohne Neuinstallation am laufen? Wahnsinn!
Ich habe damals mein Windows 7 zwei Monate nach dessen release installiert, nicht einmal neu installiert und einfach auf 10 geupgradet.


----------



## Fillmore (1. Juni 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Windows 8.1 Schlüssel hast, sollte dieser immer noch (warum auch immer) mit Windows 10 funktionieren.
> btw.
> Woooow 2 und 1/2 Jahr ist dein Windows schon ohne Neuinstallation am laufen? Wahnsinn!
> Ich habe damals mein Windows 7 zwei Monate nach dessen release installiert, nicht einmal neu installiert und einfach auf 10 geupgradet.



Naja wenn das so easy ist, kann ich ja Dank des langen Wochenendes vielleicht doch noch Forza 3 Zocken 
Ich kenne halt noch die Windows 95 und 98 Zeiten, wo man nach einem 1/2 Jahr das System neu installieren musste, weil es so zugemüllt war und der Start 5 Minuten gedauert hat. Aber heute scheinen die Windows Betriebssysteme besser zu sein. Dazu noch ne SSD für das OS.

Warten wir mal ab, was andere zu dem Upgrade antworten.
Ich hatte mal diese "Sprechblase" in der Task Leiste neben der Uhr das ich kostenlos Upgrade kann. Ob und wie das heute geht - keine fuggin Ahnung


----------



## aloha84 (1. Juni 2017)

Einfach mal "Windows 10 Upgrade" bei google, eingeben.


----------



## Der_Mexikaner24 (1. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe Probleme mit Forza Horizon 3 Online, immer wenn ich Online spielen will kommt die Meldung (Siehe Bild).
Ich habe schon so gut wie alles Ausprobiert. Ich habe das Spiel neu gestartet, ich habe meinen PC neu gestartet, ich habe den Terredo Adapta mehrmals deaktiviert.
Nach dem letzten mal Terredo Adapta deaktivieren habe ich festgestellt das ich sehr harte Grafikfehler habe (Siehe Bild 2), diese sind immer mehrere Pixel auf einmal die herumspringen und etwa eine halbe Sekunde schwarz bleiben.

Vielen danke im voraus für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Ion (1. Juni 2017)

Ich hab dann auch mal wieder ein Problem, ist ja nichts neues bei dem Spiel 
Neulich war doch wieder Forzathon. Ich hab 3 von 4 Sachen erfolgreich abgeschlossen, aber bis heute keine Belohnungen dafür erhalten. 

Wie schauts bei euch aus?


----------



## ak1504 (1. Juni 2017)

Keine Probleme. Ansonsten Horizon 3 Forum checken für etwaige Probleme auf Forzamotorsport.net oder deren Twitter.


----------



## Galford (1. Juni 2017)

Ich hatte auch nur 3 von 4 Aufgaben abgeschlossen (hab mir die Online-Aufgabe gespart), die haben aber alle funktioniert. Auch wenn Achievements und Belohnungen des Forzathons nicht zur gleichen Zeit im Spiel aufpoppen, habe ich noch nie eine Belohung ohne auch das zugehörige Achievement erhalten und umgekehrt. Das soll heißen, wenn kein Achievement freigeschalten wurde, dann hat das Spiel auch nicht kapiert, dass es die Belohnungen freischalten soll. 

Vielleicht mal in der XboxApp nachschauen, ob dort die Achievements freigeschaltet wurden. Ansonsten, wenn es nicht funktioniert hat, nicht bis zum Ende des Forzathons warten, ist der mal beendet, gibt es auch nichts mehr. Hat man ein Auto verpasst, dann bleibt nur das Auktionshaus oder das Hoffen, dass das Auto in einem späteren Forzathon nochmals als Preis dient.
Nach Lösungen zu Problemen mit einem Forzathon sollte man immer suchen, _bevor_ der Forzathon endet.


----------



## aloha84 (2. Juni 2017)

Bei mir steht momentan ein Scheunenfund im Outback rum, immer wenn ich den holen will, kackt das Game ab.
Sonst keine Probleme.

//
Gerade noch voll des Lobes.
Habe keinen Ingame Sound mehr.
Bei dem beiden Anfangsvideos ist noch ton da, ab dem Hauptmenü nichts mehr!!!
Anlage geht, andere Spiele auch --> in den Spieloptionen ist auch alles auf "An".
So ein.....Mist!

//
So Kiste neu gestartet und alles geht....inkl. scheunenfund.
Sehr seltsam.


----------



## claster17 (3. Juni 2017)

Ich hoffe mal, ich bin nicht zu spät


----------



## Ion (3. Juni 2017)

Wie bekommen die Leute es hin, mit über 500kmh geblitzt zu werden?
Ich hab mir inzwischen einen voll ausgebauten Veneno gegönnt, sprich die Karre hat einen V12 mit 1458PS, trotzdem schaffe ich max. "nur" 435,50kmh.


----------



## Zergoras (3. Juni 2017)

Keine Ahnung, ich habe bis jetzt auch nur 430km/h geschafft. Vielleicht Cheats?!


----------



## thoast3 (3. Juni 2017)

Der Jaguar D-Type schafft mit der richtigen Getriebeübersetzung 486 km/h.

Mit Glück, im Hot-Wheels-DLC, in einem Looping mit dem richtigen Auto, schafft man knapp über 500 km/h. Hab dazu mal ein Video gesehen, finde es aber gerade nicht mehr. Das Auto, das dafür benutzt wurde, war afair ein Koenigsegg Regera.


----------



## onlygaming (3. Juni 2017)

Ion schrieb:


> Wie bekommen die Leute es hin, mit über 500kmh geblitzt zu werden?
> Ich hab mir inzwischen einen voll ausgebauten Veneno gegönnt, sprich die Karre hat einen V12 mit 1458PS, trotzdem schaffe ich max. "nur" 435,50kmh.



Also so ein Jaguar Oldie von mir schafft 480Kmh, bei den "modernen" ist der Anpressdruck einfach zu hoch.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (3. Juni 2017)

Ion schrieb:


> Wie bekommen die Leute es hin, mit über 500kmh geblitzt zu werden?
> Ich hab mir inzwischen einen voll ausgebauten Veneno gegönnt, sprich die Karre hat einen V12 mit 1458PS, trotzdem schaffe ich max. "nur" 435,50kmh.



Bugusing. Irgendwo gibt es doch einen Blitzer an dem eine Zuglinie führt.  Dort kann man sich von einem Zug treffen lassen und wenn man glück hat fliegt man so mit über 500Km/h durch die Zone. Oder auch ein "neu" entdeckter Glitch, bekannt aus Forza Horizon 2, das man praktisch unendlich schnell werden kann. 


Glitch 1 mit dem Zug. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fzVX8yC3MdE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und Glitch 2 mit dem altbekannten Trick. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fQW7NTfffQw:106

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ion (3. Juni 2017)

Glitches und Bugusing .. Was sonst 
Das führt sämtliche Vergleiche in der Rangliste ad absurdum.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (3. Juni 2017)

Ion schrieb:


> Glitches und Bugusing .. Was sonst
> Das führt sämtliche Vergleiche in der Rangliste ad absurdum.



Ich hab Max ohne glitches oder Tricks wie mit dem Jaguar (was für mich auch ein Glitch ist) 440Km/h geschafft, mit einem Veneno oder McLaren P1. Weiß das leider nicht mehr genau.


----------



## Zergoras (3. Juni 2017)

Wow sick. War aber klar, dass mal wieder irgendwas ausgenutzt wird.


----------



## Fillmore (5. Juni 2017)

Ich habe leider ein Problem mit der Verbindung zum Online Modus.
Da ich ja erst seit zwei Tagen Windwos 10 neu drauf habe und noch nie besessen habe, blick ich da nicht ganz durch.
Was will er denn nun genau von mir zum Einstellen? Nutze Norton Internet Security und eine FritzBox mit Unity Media.

Danke im Voraus !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (5. Juni 2017)

Forza Horizon 3 Server ist blockiert


Versuch mal einer dieser Lösungen, wichtig ist auch das deine Uhr richtig geht denn sonst könnte die Verbindung dadurch auch blockiert werden. Und natürlich alle neusten Updates installiert haben, und noch wichtiger die Windows interne Firewall muss aktiviert sein.


----------



## Fillmore (5. Juni 2017)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Forza Horizon 3 Server ist blockiert
> 
> 
> Versuch mal einer dieser Lösungen, wichtig ist auch das deine Uhr richtig geht denn sonst könnte die Verbindung dadurch auch blockiert werden. Und natürlich alle neusten Updates installiert haben, und noch wichtiger die Windows interne Firewall muss aktiviert sein.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss ich mal rausfinden, wie ich die anmache. Durch Norton ist sie blockiert.
Ports habe ich auch mal frei gemacht.


----------



## Galford (5. Juni 2017)

Tschuldigung, wenn ich jetzt dazwischen reingrätsche, aber Morgen kommt das nächste Car Pack (und nein, es ist natürlich nicht mehr im Autospass enthalten):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fpcnzn8xKUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (5. Juni 2017)

Galford schrieb:


> Tschuldigung, wenn ich jetzt dazwischen reingrätsche, aber Morgen kommt das nächste Car Pack (und nein, es ist natürlich nicht mehr im Autospass enthalten):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Werde ich wohl überspringen :p Nichts für mich dabei.


----------



## Zergoras (5. Juni 2017)

Ich frag mich wie viele Car Packs es noch geben wird, ist ja nicht so, dass wir schon über 500 Autos haben.


----------



## Fillmore (5. Juni 2017)

Fillmore schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dann push ich nochmal 
Windows 10 installieren soll ja nicht umsonst gewesen sein nur für Forza 3


----------



## MezZo_Mix (6. Juni 2017)

Fillmore schrieb:


> Dann push ich nochmal
> Windows 10 installieren soll ja nicht umsonst gewesen sein nur für Forza 3



Ich würde Norten einfach mal deinstallieren und dann probieren, nach dem Löschen natürlich Windows mal neustarten.


----------



## Fillmore (6. Juni 2017)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ich würde Norten einfach mal deinstallieren und dann probieren, nach dem Löschen natürlich Windows mal neustarten.



Na es muss doch ne Lösung geben ohne es zu löschen 
Habe dafür immer hin bezahlt. Ports für die XBOX App habe ich im Router frei gemacht. Hat aber nichts geholfen


----------



## MezZo_Mix (6. Juni 2017)

Fillmore schrieb:


> Na es muss doch ne Lösung geben ohne es zu löschen
> Habe dafür immer hin bezahlt. Ports für die XBOX App habe ich im Router frei gemacht. Hat aber nichts geholfen



Da Norten wie es auf deinem Screenshot aussieht, die Windows Firewall "deaktiviert" wüsste ich sonst auch keine Lösung.  Ich würde es zumindest versuchen als jede andere Lösung auszuprobieren.  Danach kann man immer noch gucken wie man das dann umgehen kann, wenn man immerhin weiß warum es hakt.


----------



## Fillmore (6. Juni 2017)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Da Norten wie es auf deinem Screenshot aussieht, die Windows Firewall "deaktiviert" wüsste ich sonst auch keine Lösung.  Ich würde es zumindest versuchen als jede andere Lösung auszuprobieren.  Danach kann man immer noch gucken wie man das dann umgehen kann, wenn man immerhin weiß warum es hakt.



Ich schaue nach der Arbeit mal, ob man das Norton irgendwie für eine bestimmte zeit (z.B.) bis zum nächsten Systemstart deaktivieren kann.
So gut es auch funktioniert und im Hintergrund perfekt arbeitet, so schwer scheint es weg zu bekommen zu sein


----------



## Fillmore (6. Juni 2017)

Also abstellen kann man die Firewall von Norton.
Allerings kann ich die von Windows dann nicht aktivieren.


----------



## Fillmore (6. Juni 2017)

Fillmore schrieb:


> Also abstellen kann man die Firewall von Norton.
> Allerings kann ich die von Windows dann nicht aktivieren.



Das hier sieht doch schon mal gut aus  Gleich mal im Spiel ausprobieren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ranzen (7. Juni 2017)

Hallo leute 

Mein Forza Startet! aber es läd nicht mehr weiter, hänge im Logo fest. Weis jemand wie ich das problem lösen kann, habe schon Neuinstalliert aber hatt nicht geholfen. 

und Forza Zurückgesetzt habe ich auch schon. Bitte im Hilfe möchte gern wieder weiter Spielen. 
Danke


----------



## Ranzen (7. Juni 2017)

Ranzen schrieb:


> Hallo leute
> 
> Mein Forza Startet! aber es läd nicht mehr weiter, hänge im Logo fest. Weis jemand wie ich das problem lösen kann, habe schon Neuinstalliert aber hatt nicht geholfen.
> 
> ...



OH ja habe das problem selber gelöst bekommen wollte erst nicht glauben aber einer im forum nicht hier! sondern woanders hatt geschrieben das man antivir Deinstall und im windows unter einstellung und datenschutz das micro ausmachen soll und es hat geklappt. hoffe es klappt bei euch auch
 gruss RanZen


----------



## Fillmore (17. Juni 2017)

War heute beim Mädchen Markt 

Da gab es das G29 für 229€. Eigentlich ein guter Preis. Klar, die H-Schaltung kostet nochmal extra. Aber für's Erste sollte Lenkrad und Pedale reichen.
Spiele Forza 3 zur Zeit nur mal zwischen durch, aber mit Tastatur kommt da nicht so richitg das Feeling auf. Mit Lenkrad stelle ich mir das - grade wegen der geilen Cockpit Cam - ganz geil vor.
Hatte ein G25 - aber das, muss ich sagen, war nicht so toll. Habe im Internet gelesen das grade das G29 beim Lenken sehr leise sein soll.

Würde halt gerne Leute mal finden, wie ein Clan oder Gilde, wo man es krachen lassen kann. Da würde sich das Lenkrad bestimmt bezahlt machen. Will ja nicht immer erster werden ^^

Bin leider dann doch mit leeren Händen nach Hause


----------



## Sidewalk_Psycho (17. Juni 2017)

Fillmore schrieb:


> Würde halt gerne Leute mal finden, wie ein Clan oder Gilde, wo man es krachen lassen kann. Da würde sich das Lenkrad bestimmt bezahlt machen. Will ja nicht immer erster werden ^^
> 
> Bin leider dann doch mit leeren Händen nach Hause



Ich würde ja mit machen wenn mein win 10 nicht so quer stellen würde mit dem turedo Tunnel :/


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Isrian (18. Juni 2017)

Wir haben einen PCGH Club. Sind auch einige Leute drin, aber wohl viele, die einfach so beigetreten sind.


----------



## Fillmore (18. Juni 2017)

Isrian schrieb:


> Wir haben einen PCGH Club. Sind auch einige Leute drin, aber wohl viele, die einfach so beigetreten sind.



Wie kann man da beitreten?


----------



## ak1504 (19. Juni 2017)

Mal nebenbei: Alle Forza Titel sind grad drastisch reduziert per Deals with Gold.


----------



## Fillmore (19. Juni 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Mal nebenbei: Alle Forza Titel sind grad drastisch reduziert per Deals with Gold.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann man sich gönnen! Beschte Renngame aller Zeiten


----------



## Isrian (19. Juni 2017)

Fillmore schrieb:


> Wie kann man da beitreten?



Bei Clubs nach PCGH suchen und einfach beitreten.


----------



## Fillmore (19. Juni 2017)

Isrian schrieb:


> Bei Clubs nach PCGH suchen und einfach beitreten.



Hau ja geil! Muss ich mal morgen nach der Arbeit rein schauen.

Weiß eigentlich jemand, ob man Leute im Voice Chat muten kann? Manchmal nervt es einfach oder einer hat sein Headset auf dem Tisch liegen und man hört die ingame Sounds


----------



## claster17 (19. Juni 2017)

Einfach Horizon die Mikrofonberechtigung entziehen und schon ist Voice generell stumm.


----------



## Isrian (19. Juni 2017)

Wenn du in den Audio Einstellungen dein Micro ausmachst, sollte der Voicechat deaktiviert sein (zumindest ist er es bei mir, da ich TS3 gegenüber allen ingame Lösungen bevorzuge). Oder willst du nur bestimmte Leute muten?


----------



## Fillmore (20. Juni 2017)

Beides. 
Manchmal nervt ja nur einer. Also ich kann jetzt nicht darauf schwören, aber habe in Erinnerung, dass ich nach dem deaktivieren meines mics die anderen noch hören konnte. Ich achte heute mal drauf.


----------



## Isrian (20. Juni 2017)

Kann auch sein, das bei mir nie einer geredet hat. Ich spiel eigentlich online mit randoms auch nur, wenn's dafür ne Karre durch nen Forzathon gibt.


----------



## -Shorty- (20. Juni 2017)

Isrian schrieb:


> Kann auch sein, das bei mir nie einer geredet hat. Ich spiel eigentlich online mit randoms auch nur, wenn's dafür ne Karre durch nen Forzathon gibt.


Die meisten haben ihre Micros aus. Siehste aber auch zwischen den Rennen in der Tabelle, da ist in der letzten Spalte entweder ein durchgestrichenes Micro oder nur ein Micro zu sehen.


----------



## Fillmore (20. Juni 2017)

Also wenn ich meins aus habe in den Settings, kann ich die anderen noch hören.

Außerdem finde ich die PCGH Gruppe nicht. Das Feld mit "Club" ist bei mir ausgegraut. Muss man dafür ein bestimmtes Level erreicht haben?

Mit meinen Karren mache ich irgend etwas falsch 
Die driften mir immer weg und die Band. Wie wenn sie aus Beton wären. Was mache ich da falsch?


----------



## -Shorty- (20. Juni 2017)

Fillmore schrieb:


> Also wenn ich meins aus habe in den Settings, kann ich die anderen noch hören.
> 
> Außerdem finde ich die PCGH Gruppe nicht. Das Feld mit "Club" ist bei mir ausgegraut. Muss man dafür ein bestimmtes Level erreicht haben?
> 
> ...


Ich kann nur raten vorgefertigte Setups zu testen. Raceboy77 und Konsorten haben da öfters recht ausgewogene Settings.

Könnte ein mindest Lvl geben um der Gruppe beizutreten.

Das ohne Micro andere hören is normal.


----------



## ak1504 (20. Juni 2017)

Raceboy der ewig überall die ollen Forza Spoiler dranklatscht und Hauptsache PS LvL 9000. Ich mag da lieber ausgewogene Sets die zum Wagen passen aber ich fahr ja auch aus Spaß an der Freude und suche nich jede Möglichkeit erster zu werden


----------



## Fillmore (20. Juni 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Raceboy der ewig überall die ollen Forza Spoiler dranklatscht und Hauptsache PS LvL 9000. Ich mag da lieber ausgewogene Sets die zum Wagen passen aber ich fahr ja auch aus Spaß an der Freude und suche nich jede Möglichkeit erster zu werden



Ich fahre auch zum Spaß 
Aber manchmal sucked es einfach, wenn man eine Kurve nicht kriegt, trotz der Ideallinie. Wenn man zu schnell ist, wird ja rot angezeigt.
Selbst wenn man im blauen Berreich ist, der Ziegelstein fliegt einfach 
Vielleicht war es doch ne gute Idee die 239€ für das Lenkrad - vorerst - nicht auszugeben ^^

Dank Forza 3 habe ich übrigens 27°C nun im Zimmer und Flur - trotz Klimaanlage  Nach der Arbeit waren es nur 25°C. Fordert den PC schon ordentlich


----------



## ak1504 (20. Juni 2017)

Idealline ? Hab ich damals bei Forza 2 abgestellt


----------



## Isrian (20. Juni 2017)

Ich hab auch ein paar Tunings veröffentlicht. Sind alle mit Serienmotor auf maximaler Leistung, AWD und Tuningsetup auf Bodenhaftung. Such mal nach Km3Xx, vielleicht ist da ja was für dich dabei.

Ansonsten kann ich noch 2 Wagen empfehlen:

'16 Dodge Viper (hat mit meinen Setup bessere Haftung als der Centenario oder LaFerrari)
'16 Porsche 911 GT3 RS (falls man es etwas driftiger mag, benötigt aber das Porsche DLC)

An Fahrhilfen hab ich mittlerweile aber auch nur noch ABS an (spart einen die Bremseinstellungen), alles andere ist aus.


----------



## claster17 (20. Juni 2017)

Ich rate dazu, ABS zu deaktivieren, weil das den Bremsweg gefühlt verdoppelt. Geht natürlich nur mit analogem Trigger, Pedal oder ähnlichem.
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, kann bei vielen Autos ohne Blockieren die Bremse voll durchtreten, wenn man die Bremskraft auf 85% stellt. Selber stell ich immer 130-150% ein.


----------



## Fillmore (21. Juni 2017)

Muss ich mal ein wenig dran rum fummeln.
Hatte gestern so einen alten Ford Escord bekommen. Hammer Straßenlage. Aber ne Lahme Gurke wie sonst was.
ABS abstellen ist mal ne Idee. Aber wo?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (21. Juni 2017)

Müsste unter der Option "Schwierigkeit" stecken.

Ich empfehle eh immer alles auszuschalten.  Bin einfach der Autotyp  (nicht Automatisch" :p)  schlechthin.


----------



## -Shorty- (21. Juni 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Raceboy der ewig überall die ollen Forza Spoiler dranklatscht und Hauptsache PS LvL 9000. Ich mag da lieber ausgewogene Sets die zum Wagen passen aber ich fahr ja auch aus Spaß an der Freude und suche nich jede Möglichkeit erster zu werden



Du bist auch was ganz besonderes, hast du ja hier bereits mehrfach bewiesen. Ich wünschte ich wäre auch so ein toller Hecht.

Falls dir das entgangen ist, ich habe einem User nahegelegt die Setups anderer Fahrer auszuprobieren, statt sich unnötig lang mit den zahlreichen Tuningoptionen ein Auto zu basteln, welches letztlich doch keinen Blumentopf gewinnt. 

In jedem Fall war dein Beitrag mit deiner eigenen Sicht der Dinge eine Bereicherung für den Fragesteller und mich. 

Danke dafür.


----------



## ak1504 (21. Juni 2017)

Update: FH3 Update Notes [UPDATED: 6/21/17] - Support - Forza Motorsport Forums


----------



## Isrian (21. Juni 2017)

Oh, sie haben es endlich mal geschafft, alle Patchnotes zu veröffentlichen. Find ich gut.


----------



## Masterwana (22. Juni 2017)

An die Tesla-Fahrer unter euch, welche Zeiten fahrt ihr mit eurem beim Goliath Rennen? (Klasse A)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claster17 (23. Juni 2017)

Hab mit meinem 800er Tesla bei stehendem Start nur 12:34 geschafft. Bei der zweiten Runde war ich knapp vor dir, hab aber bei 9min kurz die Leitplanke berührt, weshalb es nicht gezählt wurde. Danach hatte ich keine Lust mehr, nachdem ich bereits fast eine halbe Stunde dafür verschwendet habe.
Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich die Daseinsberechtigung vom Model S nicht, da er nicht nur langsam ist, sondern aufgrund des hohen Gewichts auch noch eine äußerst miese Kurvenlage hat.

Ich benutze für die Grundeinstellung übrigens meist diesen Rechner:
BG55's U2SC Forza Tuning Calculator 2.3 BETA

Danach wird nach diesem Konzept feinjustiert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galford (23. Juni 2017)

Kann es sein, dass mit dem letzten Update für den Store auch die Unterstützung von Tools wie z.B. dem MSI Afterburner hinzugefügt/ermöglicht wurde?
Mag sein, dass ich auch verpasst habe, seit wann es wirklich bereits geht, aber jedenfalls funktioniert Afterburner bei mir jetzt in WindowsStore Titeln (getestet mit Forza Horizon 3, Gears 4).


----------



## Almdudler2604 (23. Juni 2017)

Ja Afterburner funktioniert jetzt schon ne Weile (gefühlt schon 1-2 Monate) 
Muss den Afterburner aber auch wegen Rainbow Six Siege) immer aktuell halten, weil das Spiel sonst nicht startet.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (26. Juni 2017)

Bei mir funktioniert der Afterburner leider nicht.
Forza hat die aktuellste Version, der Afterburner ebenfalls. 
Was habe ich übersehen?


----------



## Almdudler2604 (26. Juni 2017)

Hast die Beta 10 auch drauf?
Guru3D.com Forums - View Single Post - RTSS 6.7.0 beta 1


----------



## Schnuetz1 (26. Juni 2017)

Nein, habe ich nicht. Habe die aktuellste von der MSI-Webseite, welche genau muss ich heute Abend mal schauen.
Die Beta probiere ich heute Abend mal, danke dir.


----------



## Onkel-Rick (27. Juni 2017)

Hab gerade gelesen das der VIP-Pass für 5 euro im angebot ist.
Viel spass damit


----------



## claster17 (27. Juni 2017)

Das Angebot gilt aber nur für Leute mit Gold Abo, also am PC so gut wie niemand.


----------



## Onkel-Rick (28. Juni 2017)

Ah....stimmt...da war ja was 
Tut mir leid das ich euch so heiß gemacht habe.


----------



## ak1504 (28. Juni 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H_19YKQ5FIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tomek92 (30. Juni 2017)

Servus Leute, bei mir möchte mein Forza nicht starten und bleibt im Startbildschirm hängen bzw. da tut sich nichts mehr. Liegt es auch am Afterburner ?


----------



## ak1504 (30. Juni 2017)

Ausschalten und probieren. Bei mir gehts nicht wenn so Tool läuft... Passiert das gleiche wie bei dir...


----------



## Tomek92 (30. Juni 2017)

Läuft leider auch nicht wenn´s geschlossen ist :/ Seltsam seit dem letzten Update ist das nämlich so.

Edit: Ich habs, bei mir lags am Windows Ear Trumpet Programm, ein vom Windows Store herunterladbarer Mixer ... Mit dem ich leider aber auch Forza immer geregelt habe. Naja, dann muss ich halt einen neuen Suchen.


----------



## MrSonii (30. Juni 2017)

Alter der Porsche 918 ist ja mal nen richtiges Biest, hab bei meiner ersten wirklich schnellen Goliath Runde (also die zweite Runde des Rennens) überhaupt mit dem Porsche meine
bisherige Bestzeit mit den Centenario direkt mal unterboten, liegt wahrscheinlich an der Hinterachslenkung 
8:49,780 ist meine neue Bestzeit.

Also das neue Update läuft bei mir auch ohne Probleme, auch mit Afterburner...


----------



## claster17 (1. Juli 2017)

Wenn du mit dem 918 auf Goliath schneller als mit dem Centenario bist, stimmt etwas nicht. Jedenfalls hab ich nicht das Gefühl, dass der 918 für Hochgeschwindigkeitsrennen mit vielen Geraden geeignet ist, da er oberhalb von 300 ziemlich nachlässt (oder ich hab meinen zu sehr auf Handling ausgelegt).


----------



## MrSonii (1. Juli 2017)

Hab meinen natürlich selbst getuned und ein bisschen an der Achsübersetzung gespielt, sodass der mit Twin Turbos relativ schnell die 430 km/h erreicht 

Mit dem Centenario hab ich ne 8:55,xxx um den Dreh geschafft.


----------



## claster17 (1. Juli 2017)

Ich kann den Koenigsegg One wärmstens empfehlen. Mit maximalem Abtrieb und erstem Gang bis 150 lässt er sich sehr gut fahren. Insbesondere Online ist es immer wieder lustig, andere mit der doppelten Kurvengeschwindigkeit zu überholen.


----------



## Isrian (2. Juli 2017)

Die 2016er Viper klebt aber auch sehr gut am Boden.


----------



## ak1504 (8. Juli 2017)

Forza EmuWheel v1.1.1 has been released!

Now you can enjoy Forza games on PC using all of your peripherals (pedal sets, shifters, handbrakes, buttonboxes) alongside with your wheel with FFB effects fully supported.
Features:
- Simultaneous input from unlimited number of controllers;
- Full FFB functionality;
- Ability to bind multiple buttons on multiple controllers to the same ingame functionality.
- Configurator which autodetects all your conroller inputs and allows you to create profile for your specific set of devices.

https://forums.forzamotorsport.net/...1--Multi-device-support-with-working-FFB.aspx


----------



## Onkel-Rick (10. Juli 2017)

Bei ebay ist bis morgen die ultimate edition für knapp 50 euro im angebot.
Schade das gerade kein geld dafür übrig ist. 

Viel Spaß allen anderen.


----------



## Wendigo (13. Juli 2017)

Geht es gerade nur mir so oder geht beim Forza-Thon gerade gar nichts? Probiere gerade "Auf sie mit Gebrüll". Fahre mit meinem Karren ne Strecke hoch und runter, aber es passiert gar nichts. 20 Geschwindigkeits-Fähigkeiten sind eigentlich nicht sehr viel. 

Bin nebenbei noch auf der Suche nach einem perfekten Querfeldein-Fahrzeug. Kann da jemand was empfehlen?


----------



## Ion (13. Juli 2017)

Forza Thon Belohnungen werden mir schon seit einigen Veranstaltungen nicht mehr gut geschrieben 
Ist halt immer noch verbuggt alles.


----------



## Galford (13. Juli 2017)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Geht es gerade nur mir so oder geht beim Forza-Thon gerade gar nichts? Probiere gerade "Auf sie mit Gebrüll". Fahre mit meinem Karren ne Strecke hoch und runter, aber es passiert gar nichts. 20 Geschwindigkeits-Fähigkeiten sind eigentlich nicht sehr viel.



Der Forzathon beginnt ja auch erst in ca. 18 Stunden.


----------



## ak1504 (13. Juli 2017)

Holy moly 

Aber das Game is ja verbuggt... ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isrian (13. Juli 2017)

Diesen Monat sind die Forzathons irgendwie nichts für mich. Hab die Wägelchen alle schon. 

So langsam könnten sie mal den John Cooper HE in die Forzathons packen.


----------



## Wendigo (13. Juli 2017)

Galford schrieb:


> Der Forzathon beginnt ja auch erst in ca. 18 Stunden.



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## Galford (13. Juli 2017)

Alle Juli-Forzathons sind nur mit Autos, die es schon einmal gab. Aber für manche Spieler ist das ja auch von Vorteil, wenn sie nochmals die Chance bekommen, die Autos gewinnen.

Mal abgesehen von dem ein oder anderen Vorbesteller-Auto, habe ich auch alle Autos die im Spiel im Moment verfügbar sind, deshalb sind die Juli-Veranstaltungen auch eher langweilig. Allerdings müssten mir noch 2-3 Hupen fehlen, die es mal in der ersten 1, 2, oder 3 Monaten nach Release zu gewinnen gab, und das in Aufgaben, für die man online spielen musste, ich allerdings nicht spielen konnte, weil ich mit meiner damaliger Fritz-Box in FH3 einfach nicht online spielen konnte.


----------



## Isrian (13. Juli 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit dem lesen müssen wir echt nochmal üben.


----------



## onlygaming (15. Juli 2017)

Galford schrieb:


> Alle Juli-Forzathons sind nur mit Autos, die es schon einmal gab. Aber für manche Spieler ist das ja auch von Vorteil, wenn sie nochmals die Chance bekommen, die Autos gewinnen.
> 
> Mal abgesehen von dem ein oder anderen Vorbesteller-Auto, habe ich auch alle Autos die im Spiel im Moment verfügbar sind, deshalb sind die Juli-Veranstaltungen auch eher langweilig. Allerdings müssten mir noch 2-3 Hupen fehlen, die es mal in der ersten 1, 2, oder 3 Monaten nach Release zu gewinnen gab, und das in Aufgaben, für die man online spielen musste, ich allerdings nicht spielen konnte, weil ich mit meiner damaliger Fritz-Box in FH3 einfach nicht online spielen konnte.



Ging mir ähnlich, nur das ich immer DNS Fehler etc hatte, nach langem hin und her geht es jetzt, hätte daher schon gerne die ein oder andere Hupe noch


----------



## ak1504 (22. Juli 2017)

Forza Horizon 3 Demo Update

This week, we updated the Windows 10 PC demo for Forza Horizon 3, most importantly bringing the minimum PC spec for the Forza Horizon 3 demo in line with the full version of the game. Specifically, here’s the minimum spec supported by the Forza Horizon 3 demo since the update:

Operating System
Windows 10 14393.102
DirectX
DirectX12 API, hardware Feature Level 11
Memory
8 GB
Video Memory
2 GB
Processor
i3-4170 @ 3.7 Ghz
Graphics
NVIDIA GT 740/AMD R7 250x

In addition to the updated minimum specs, the new performance improvements that came along with the recent Hot Wheels expansion are now part of the Forza Horizon 3 PC demo. If you’ve got a Windows 10 PC but haven’t yet tried out the Forza Horizon 3 demo, this week’s update means it’s the perfect time to give it a go! You can find the demo in the Windows 10 Store now.


----------



## ak1504 (29. Juli 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrSonii (1. August 2017)

Lamborghini Sesto Elemento


----------



## onlygaming (1. August 2017)

MrSonii schrieb:


> Lamborghini Sesto Elemento


Da werde ich aufjedenfall zuschlagen, der Wagen sieht einfach nur brutal aus

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrSonii (1. August 2017)

Der Wagen ist seit Forza Motorsport 4 einer meiner All-Time Lieblingswagen 
Allrad, 5,2-Liter-V10 mit 420 kW/570 PS und nur 999kg? JA BITTE!


----------



## claster17 (1. August 2017)

Habt ihr den Elemento letztes Mal verpasst?
Ich finde, der macht sich auf engen, kurvigen Strecken am Besten. Für Hochgeschwindigkeitsrennen empfinde ich den als eher ungeeignet. Bekloppte V12-Umbauten und X-Klasse interessieren mich nicht, da nicht onlinetauglich.


----------



## onlygaming (1. August 2017)

claster17 schrieb:


> Habt ihr den Elemento letztes Mal verpasst?
> Ich finde, der macht sich auf engen, kurvigen Strecken am Besten. Für Hochgeschwindigkeitsrennen empfinde ich den als eher ungeeignet. Bekloppte V12-Umbauten und X-Klasse interessieren mich nicht, da nicht onlinetauglich.


Wann war denn der das letze Mal drin?

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Galford (1. August 2017)

Neu ist nur der Porsche #45 Flying Lizard.

Und heute kommt die Final Fantasy XV Karre.

Edit: 
Ich hab nachgeschaut. Den Sesto Elemento gab es zwischen dem 31. März und dem 2. April.
Man musste 3 Playground Games mit einem Ford Fiesta XR2 spielen (war jetzt nicht unbedingt spaßig).


----------



## Isrian (1. August 2017)

Forzathon mit dem Sesto Elemento ist schon ne Weile her. Auf kurvigen Strecken nehm ich aber lieber die '16er Viper.


----------



## onlygaming (1. August 2017)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Da werde ich aufjedenfall zuschlagen, der Wagen sieht einfach nur brutal aus
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk



Huch hab den Wagen total mit dem Veneno verwechselt, aber der Elemento ist auch nice^^


----------



## claster17 (1. August 2017)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Wann war denn der das letze Mal drin?



31. März - 2. April




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galford (1. August 2017)

Porsche 928 GTS    1993
Porsche 914/6   1970

sind beide auch neu und womöglich ebenso Forzathon Belohnungen.


----------



## skyhawk666 (1. August 2017)

Ich hab mir gestern Forza Horizon 3 installiert und ein seltsames Problem. Ich spiele mit Ultra Setting in 4K mit festen 60 Fps. Das Spiel läuft ca. 10 min komplett ruckelfrei, danach habe ich unregelmäßige Einbrüche bis auf 20 Fps. Ein Neustart des Spiels hilft nicht, nur den kompletten PC neustarten hilft. Ich kann auch die Grafik Einstellung im Spiel komplett  runter regeln und auch die Auflösung runter setzen, was aber nichts ändert an der Problematik. Alle anderen Spiele laufen normal.
Hat jemand vielleicht noch eine Idee woran es liegen kann.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (1. August 2017)

Wie ist die RAM/VRAM-Auslastung, wenn die Probleme anfangen? Hast du in Win Probleme?


----------



## skyhawk666 (2. August 2017)

Bei VRAM hab ich 6GB  von 11GB und bei RAM 8GB von 16 GB, also alles im grünen Bereich. Bei Win oder allen anderen Anwendungen hab ich keine Probleme.


----------



## ponygsi (10. August 2017)

Moin bekommt man bei Forza am PC keine Erfolge gut geschrieben?


----------



## claster17 (10. August 2017)

Doch, bekommt man. Hast du irgendwelche Hintergrundapps in Windows deaktiviert?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (10. August 2017)

ponygsi schrieb:


> Moin bekommt man bei Forza am PC keine Erfolge gut geschrieben?


Bei mir ploppen die auch nicht im Spiel auf wenn ich einen bekomme. Aber man bekommt sie, kann man dann nach dem Spiel ja in der XBox App sehen. Aber wer spielt das wegen den Erfolgen?


----------



## ponygsi (10. August 2017)

claster17 schrieb:


> Doch, bekommt man. Hast du irgendwelche Hintergrundapps in Windows deaktiviert?



die frage ist welche aktiv sein müssen... 

Die Windows 10 Datenschutz Einstellungen sind alle aktiv.

helft mir ma^^


----------



## Galford (10. August 2017)

Hoonigan Car Pack Trailer:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r_j7_TBkiaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mehr Infos:
Forza Motorsport - Hoonigan Car Pack
Buy Once, Hoon Twice: Xbox Partners with Hoonigan and Ken Block to Bring New Forza Content - Xbox Wire


Wer Forza Motorsport 7 digital vorbestellt, bekommt ein Hoonigan Car Pack für FM7 und das Hoonigan Car Pack für FH3 kostenlos dazu. Wer nur an dem Car Pack für FH3 interessiert ist, den kostet es 6,99$ (oder was sie an Euros verlangen).


----------



## Onkel-Rick (10. August 2017)

Galford schrieb:


> Hoonigan Car Pack Trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FH7? FM3? Kleine dreher drin?


----------



## onlygaming (10. August 2017)

Onkel-Rick schrieb:


> FH7? FM3? Kleine dreher drin?


Könnte von mir aus gerne so passen [emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Galford (10. August 2017)

Sorry, Fehler passieren. Hab es ausgebessert.


----------



## ak1504 (16. August 2017)

Hintergrundinfos zu den Wagen des Hoonigan Pack


Mixer | Interactive Livestreaming


----------



## ak1504 (19. August 2017)

Schnell noch den Porsche GT3 bis morgen sichern 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=51zbnSnJX1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## amer_der_erste (19. August 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Schnell noch den Porsche GT3 bis morgen sichern
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie? 



Hallo,

ich habe mir das Spiel vor zwei Tagen gekauft.
Wollt vorhin zocken -> starte das Game, nach dem Intro drücke ich _fortsetzen_ und nach 5 Sekunden stürzt das Game ab.
Was kann ich probieren?


----------



## ak1504 (19. August 2017)

Keine Tools wie Afterburner und Kram laufen haben z.b.

Wagen gibts beim Forzathon.


----------



## Galford (19. August 2017)

Wenn das Spiel nicht läuft:

Auf Seite 123 hat Ranzen das Problem z.B. so gelöst, was ein weitere Möglichkeit wäre:
[Sammelthread] Forza Horizon 3


>

Streng genommen endet der Forzathon erst am Montag um 9:00 morgens.

Es ist aber echt nervig mit der Fuhrparkbeschränkung. Nicht so wichtige Autos zu entfernen oder im Auktionshaus zwischenparken (kann auch sein, jemand kauft einem das Auto überteuert ab - nun gut) ist relativ spaßbefreit.


----------



## Andi-Latte (19. August 2017)

Wie hoch ist den die Beschränkung? Bin noch nicht so weit hab um die 8-10 Autos im Fuhrpark


----------



## claster17 (19. August 2017)

Limit soll bei 550 Autos liegen. Selber bin ich bei 130, wovon ich nur vier aktiv benutze (A, S1, S2, S1 Buggy). Die Begrenzung der gesamten gespeicherten Abstimmungen soll bei 299 liegen. Nicht gespeichertes Tuning wird nicht dazugezählt.


----------



## Isrian (19. August 2017)

Hab nen lustigen Bug gefunden. Wenn ich ein Tuning löschen will, schmiert das Game dabei bei mir ab.


----------



## Ion (19. August 2017)

Isrian schrieb:


> Hab nen lustigen Bug gefunden. Wenn ich ein Tuning löschen will, schmiert das Game dabei bei mir ab.



Jup, gibts auch wenn man einen Screenshot speichern möchte. Oder wenn ich bei einer Auktion mein Auto zurückholen möchte. Online-Mist sei Dank!


----------



## Isrian (19. August 2017)

Naja, ich hab ja nur noch 296 Abstürze vor mir.


----------



## ak1504 (19. August 2017)

Solche Probleme kenn ich gar nich von H3.


----------



## amer_der_erste (20. August 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Keine Tools wie Afterburner und Kram laufen haben z.b.
> 
> Wagen gibts beim Forzathon.





Galford schrieb:


> Wenn das Spiel nicht läuft:
> 
> Auf Seite 123 hat Ranzen das Problem z.B. so gelöst, was ein weitere Möglichkeit wäre:
> [Sammelthread] Forza Horizon 3
> ...



Hat leider beides nicht geholfen.
AB und RTS beendet und trotzdem stürzt das Spiel ab nachdem ich nach dem Intro auf _fortsetzen_ drücke.
Von 100 FPS auf 50,20,8,7,3,2 ~~> Absturz


----------



## amer_der_erste (20. August 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir das Spiel vor zwei Tagen gekauft.
> Wollt vorhin zocken -> starte das Game, nach dem Intro drücke ich _fortsetzen_ und nach 5 Sekunden stürzt das Game ab.
> Was kann ich probieren?



*Ich habe das Problem lösen können:*

Da mein Monitor 165Hz kann, nutze ich diese natürlich permanent.
Leider bin ich nicht viel weiter als zum Intro gekommen - immer Absturz!
Im Treiber von 165Hz auf 144Hz gestellt und nun geht es wieder problemlos!

_Hoffe dies hilft auch anderen Usern._


----------



## ak1504 (20. August 2017)

Entweder das Problem sitzt vor dem Monitor oder es ist DER Monitor lol


----------



## claster17 (20. August 2017)

Sehr seltsame Lösung. Bei mir läuft der Bildschirm durchgehend mit 165Hz G-Sync und hatte bis auf CSGO keine Probleme.


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. August 2017)

Hallo nochmal,

nun, meine Freundin hat gefallen an FH3 gefunden 

*Können wir irgendwie zusammen spielen?*

Habe den PC und im Wohnzimmer eine Xbox One (falls relevant).
2 Controller sind auch vorhanden.


----------



## ak1504 (21. August 2017)

Crossplay is standardmäßig aktiviert. Nur kann man logischerweise nicht mit ein und demselben Account an PC und Konsole gleichzeitig spielen. Entweder 2x Horizon 3 oder Family Sharing zu nem anderen Account.


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. August 2017)

Ich dachte eher an folgendes:

Jeder von uns hat einen Controller in der Hand.
Wir sitzen vorm dem PC-Monitor und zocken.
So wie man es eben früher vor der Glotze (Splitscreen) gemacht hat.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (21. August 2017)

Splitscreen gibt es in Forza nicht.


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. August 2017)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Splitscreen gibt es in Forza nicht.



Das hab ich auch schon gemerkt.
Nun suche ich nach einer Möglichkeit, wie wir beide zocken können ..


----------



## ak1504 (21. August 2017)

Eben vor 2 Beiträgen aufgezählt...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (21. August 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch schon gemerkt.
> Nun suche ich nach einer Möglichkeit, wie wir beide zocken können ..


Geht halt nur mit 2 Spielen, 2 verschiedenen Accounts. Entweder so, oder ihr spielt was anderes zusammen...


----------



## ak1504 (21. August 2017)

Wie schon vorhin erwähnt Family Sharing.

http://support.xbox.com/de-DE/xbox-one/xbox-live/xbox-live-gold-sharing-features


----------



## Blackvoodoo (21. August 2017)

Da können aber auch nicht 2 gleichzeitig spielen oder?


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. August 2017)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Da können aber auch nicht 2 gleichzeitig spielen oder?



Eben!


----------



## blautemple (21. August 2017)

Natürlich nicht vor dem selben Monitor


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. August 2017)

Und das ist eben nicht das wonach ich suche.
Trotzdem, danke für die _Hilfe._


----------



## Blackvoodoo (21. August 2017)

Auch nicht an zwei Monitoren. Habe zumindest in dem Link von AK nichts davon lesen können. 
XBox Play Anywhere geht ja auch nicht gleichzeitig, entweder an der XBox oder am PC.


----------



## ak1504 (21. August 2017)

An einem Screen nich aber er sagte er habe PC und Xbox


----------



## blautemple (21. August 2017)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Auch nicht an zwei Monitoren. Habe zumindest in dem Link von AK nichts davon lesen können.
> XBox Play Anywhere geht ja auch nicht gleichzeitig, entweder an der XBox oder am PC.



Doch an zwei Monitoren würde es gehen, dafür ist ja das Family Sharing da


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. August 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> An einem Screen nich aber er sagte er habe PC und Xbox



Stimmt, ich habe es erwähnt (falls relevant).
Grundsätzlich würden wir beide gerne ins gleiche Kastl schauen..


----------



## Isrian (21. August 2017)

Dann brauchst du nen Kasten, der 2 Eingangssignale gleichzeitig darstellen kann.


----------



## ak1504 (22. August 2017)

Wagen aus dem Vip Car Pack nehmen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (23. August 2017)

Weis nicht wer die Frage gestellt hat und will auch nicht nachschauen. 
Es war ja die Frage nach Splitscreen. Es gibt gute Nachrichten, Forza 7 wird auf der Xbox Splitscreen haben, die PC Version nicht. Also wenn du und deine Freundin auch am Sim  Forza Spaß habt, vielleicht mal die Demo spielen die kommen wird, dann das kaufen.


----------



## blautemple (23. August 2017)

Was soll denn der Quatsch schon wieder


----------



## Blackvoodoo (23. August 2017)

Welcher Quatsch?


----------



## blautemple (23. August 2017)

Das der Splitscreen XBox Exklusiv ist...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## huenni87 (25. August 2017)

Das ist die Definition von MS PC Spieler als Spieler "erster Klasse" zu behandeln.


----------



## onlygaming (25. August 2017)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Welcher Quatsch?


Finde ich auch, so oft hab ich Mal Kollegen dabei mit denen ich dann einfach Mal eine kleine Runde zusammen spielen möchte, aber nein M$ sieht das nicht ein

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Isrian (25. August 2017)

Split screen und einen richtigen Netzwerkmodus gibt's am PC doch schon lange nicht mehr. Ich hatte letztes Jahr mal alle meine Spiele durchgeschaut, welche einen Netzwerkmodus hatten. Dort war keines dabei, was neuer als 2009 war. Split screen hab ich zuletzt mit meinen Bruder bei Need for Speed Brennender Asphalt (dem 4. Teil der Serie) genutzt.


----------



## claster17 (25. August 2017)

Gears 4 bietet seltsamerweise Splitscreen am PC.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (25. August 2017)

claster17 schrieb:


> Gears 4 bietet seltsamerweise Splitscreen am PC.


Ist ja auch ein anderer Entwickler. Und komplett anderes Genre.


----------



## blautemple (28. August 2017)

Trotzdem gibt es imo keinen vernünftigen Grund warum der Splitscreen Modus nicht auch für den PC umgesetzt wird...


----------



## Isrian (28. August 2017)

Dem stimme ich dir zu.


----------



## Evo8 Racer (8. September 2017)

Hallo Leute,
 Und zwar habe ich beim heutigen Forzathon ein Problem. 
Egal wie oft ich eine Meisterschaft gewinne, es werden einfach nicht die Prämien geloggt. Hab schon 4 Meisterschaften mit 4 unterschiedlichen Nissans gewonnen. Auch die beiden Drift-Herausforderungen funktionieren nicht. Keine der 4 Herausforderungen funktioniert. Woran liegt das was muss ich tun?


----------



## ak1504 (8. September 2017)

Wieder auf PC und irgend welche Tools zu laufen die Windows Funktionen blocken ?

Hat der Forzathon überhaupt schon angefangen ?


----------



## Galford (8. September 2017)

Lies dir das hier durch: Forzathon - Page 215 - Horizon 3 Discussion - Forza Motorsport Forums


Bei mir hat übrigens alles problemlos funktioniert.


----------



## AYAlf (9. September 2017)

Ok ... Community ihr seid meine letzte Hoffnung! 

YouTube

Plattform ist PC mit Win10

FH3 hatte sich vor Monaten gedacht, LvL 998 (außerdem hatte ich wirklich ALLE HE Fahrzeuge) ist nichts für einen alten Außerirdischen und hat das Savegame zerschossen. 
 Das Savegame war nicht wieder herzustellen.

Vor ein paar Tagen, habe ich dann noch mal FH3 von vorne angefangen. Jetzt habe ich aber das Problem, dass meine Fahrzeug-Einstellungen von dem vorherigen Spielstand vorhanden sind. Und wenn ich jetzt an meinen Boliden etwas ändern will, habe ich keine Berechtigung dies auf dem FH3 Server zu speichern, da kein Platz mehr vorhanden ist. 

Was kann ich tun, um endlich wieder normal FH3 zu zocken?

Kennt jemand die Hotline Nummer von FH3. Die bei MS haben mir nur angeboten irgendeinen Gold Status zu bekommen, was mir auf dem PC nix bringt. 
Ich will das Problem gelöst haben und kein Gold ^^


----------



## Isrian (9. September 2017)

Don Joewon Song hatte das gleiche Problem. Wende dich mal an ihn, vielleicht weiß er ja Rat.


----------



## ak1504 (15. September 2017)

30 minütige Umfrage in der Post gehabt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galford (22. September 2017)

Eine kleine Erinnerung an die, die nicht unbedingt jeden Tag im Spiel sind. 

Im Forzathon, der heute gestartet ist, kann man zum ersten Mal den *John Cooper Works GP HE* gewinnen. Das Auto ist zwar schon seit dem Release im Spiel, wurde aber weder bei den Wheelspins aufgenommen, noch bei einem Forzathon zuvor als Preis vergeben. Für Leute, die alle HEs sammeln ist es also die Gelegenheit die Sammlung endlich zu vervollständigen. Es ist natürlich nicht auszuschließen, dass das Auto in den kommenden Monaten nochmals als Preis auftaucht.

(Edit: Weil Don Joewon Song hier erwähnt wurde: ja, der hatte das Auto schon, dass lag aber daran, dass er es direkt von den Entwicklern bekommen hat)


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Oktober 2017)

Servus,

gibt es eigentlich eine Lösung für diese unnötigen, sporadischen Abstürze?
Kann manchmal in 5 Stunden einmal vorkommen.
Manchmal tagelang nichts und dann passiert es wieder.


----------



## claster17 (10. Oktober 2017)

Grafikkarte am Rand der Stabilität?


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Oktober 2017)

claster17 schrieb:


> Grafikkarte am Rand der Stabilität?



Gut Formuliert! 

Nein, alles sehr moderat:

1950 Mhz | 0.975 v


----------



## claster17 (10. Oktober 2017)

Lass doch mal diesen Takt mit 1000mV für eine Woche/Monat laufen oder geh eine Booststufe (12,5MHz) zurück.


----------



## onlygaming (11. Oktober 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Gut Formuliert!
> 
> Nein, alles sehr moderat:
> 
> 1950 Mhz | 0.975 v



Ähnliche Werte hab ich auch, würde mal sagen ist 1080er Durchschnitt stürzt es denn bei weniger mV öfter ab?


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Oktober 2017)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Ähnliche Werte hab ich auch, würde mal sagen ist 1080er Durchschnitt stürzt es denn bei weniger mV öfter ab?



Habe es nicht mit weniger mV probiert.

Würde ungern weiter experimentieren da das mein Sweetspot ist.
Vlt. versuche ich es mit den Werkseinstellungen ..

Mein Kollege hat das gleiche System, außer den Prozessor.
Hat aber viel öfter Abstürze.
Echt komisch


----------



## onlygaming (11. Oktober 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Habe es nicht mit weniger mV probiert.
> 
> Würde ungern weiter experimentieren da das mein Sweetspot ist.
> Vlt. versuche ich es mit den Werkseinstellungen ..
> ...



Mach das, hat er die gleich Settings wie du oder fährt er ein anders OC? Oder sogar Werkstakt?


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Oktober 2017)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Mach das, hat er die gleich Settings wie du oder fährt er ein anders OC? Oder sogar Werkstakt?



Wer macht kein OC.
Beim ihm gilt: kaufen, einbauen, Spaß haben - 0 Interesse irgendwas zu optimieren.
Sogar die Lüfterkurve möchte er nicht anpassen


----------



## onlygaming (11. Oktober 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Wer macht kein OC.
> Beim ihm gilt: kaufen, einbauen, Spaß haben - 0 Interesse irgendwas zu optimieren.
> Sogar die Lüfterkurve möchte er nicht anpassen



Okay dann es das echt seltsam.....


----------



## Onkel-Rick (26. Oktober 2017)

Mahlzeit 

Habe jetzt das FH3 von meinem Papa (xbox) auf meinem PC installiert.
Nun habe ich festgestellt das er den Spielstand von meinem Papa runtergeladen hat.
Gibt es eine möglichkeit das er den spielstand in der cloud ignoriert und mur lokal auf meiner festplatte speichert so das ich von vorne beginnen kann?


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## ak1504 (27. Oktober 2017)

Gute Frage... Das Spiel ist jedenfalls an den Account gebunden somit scheinst du den von deinem Papa auf dem PC zu verwenden oder ? Auf der Konsole kann man Family Sharing machen aber auf PC wird das denke nicht gehen da muss man es wohl nochmals kaufen um es auf einem eigenen Account zu verwenden.


----------



## Onkel-Rick (28. Oktober 2017)

Hey ak1505 

Ja genau...papa auf der xbox und ich auf dem PC.
Hab schon gelesen das man den spielstand "zurücksetzen" kann sodas man wieder bei null anfängt, aber er würde ja dann wieder den spielstand aus der cloud runterladen und genau das möchte ich unterbinden.

Nochmal kaufen möchte ich nicht da man da ja locker 150 euro los ist wenn man alles kauft.
Papa hat schon FH3 und Blizzard Mountain gekauft und ich würde dann noch das Hotwheels und die anderen pakete kaufen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. November 2017)

Hallöchen,

Meine Frametimes sind im Spiel 10-20 ms.
Ist das normal dass diese so hoch sind?


----------



## -Shorty- (10. November 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> Meine Frametimes sind im Spiel 10-20 ms.
> Ist das normal dass diese so hoch sind?




Das ließe sich ja durch zu viel UV generieren, dann vielleicht wirklich etwas weniger Takt oder mehr Spannung.

Hab bei FH3 echt 0 Probleme mit Abstürzen, aber CPU + GPU mit OC.


Nutze aber aber einen FiiO E10K als Soundkartenersatz, um mal eine neue Lösung anzubringen.
Scheinbar habt ihr massiv Abstürze, ich kann locker 5h zocken und selbst wenn ich mal 10 min afk bin schaltet sogar der Monitor ab. Geht aber alles ohne Probleme weiter sobald er wieder erwacht.


----------



## Tripleh84 (12. November 2017)

Hi leutz,

hab jetzt keine 136 Seiten Durchgelesen. Ich habe bei Forza Horizon 3 Grafikfehler und sehr sehr lange ladezeiten ( ca. 5 Minuten )...

System:

6600K
16 GB DDR4
Samsung 750 Evo SSD
AMD Vega 64 8GB

Jemand ne idee?

Bei keinem Anderem Spiel habe ich das Problem. Grafikfehler sind Artefakte und Fehlende Texturen die ab un zu auftauchen bzw verschwinden.


----------



## thoast3 (12. November 2017)

Liegt am Treiber. Welcher der letzte ohne diesen Bug ist, weiß ich nicht mehr. Ist auf jeden Fall ein älterer, dachte eigentlich, dass AMD das schon gefixt hat, Zeit genug hatten sie dafür eigentlich.


----------



## ak1504 (14. November 2017)

Forza Horizon Real Life ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tripleh84 (15. November 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Forza Horizon Real Life ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was  hat das damit zu tun


----------



## MezZo_Mix (15. November 2017)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> was  hat das damit zu tun



Jedenfalls nichts mit deinem Beitrag, würde man auch so drauf kommen oder?


----------



## Tripleh84 (15. November 2017)

Naja mein Beitrag hat mit dem Spiel zu tun!


----------



## RofflLol (20. November 2017)

Warum muss Horizon 3 jetzt neuerdings so Kacke sein und Ständig abkacken  mitten im Rennen nop Schwups im Desktop  das kann nicht sein 100 Euro ausgegeben und dann sowas... Klasse


----------



## ak1504 (20. November 2017)

Ich hab keine Probleme.


----------



## ak1504 (23. November 2017)

F7 und H3 lieber erstmal nicht mehr starten Oo


GAME STARTING FROM SCRATCH - UPDATES AND REQUEST FOR INFORMATION


Game starting from scratch - Updates and request for information. - Technical Support & Help - Forza Motorsport Forums


----------



## ak1504 (25. November 2017)

Standard und Ultimate Edition jetzt 50% günstiger bei Amazon... Erweiterungen jeweils 10€


Forza Horizon 3 - Ultimate Edition [Xbox One/Windows 10 PC – Download Code]: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## jimbob (25. November 2017)

Noch jemand das Problem, dass beim Start der Karriere der erste Drivatar gegen den man fahren muss nicht spawnt und es dadurch nicht mehr weitergeht?


----------



## rweidauer (29. November 2017)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Habe das Forza Horizon 3 auf meinem Pc installiert. Jetzt möchte mein Sohn es auch haben, sein Rechner ist aber zu schwach.
Kann er sich nicht auf meinem Rechner mit seinem Account anmelden und das Spiel für seinen Account runterladen? So das er quasi auf meinem Rechner seinen Spielstand spielen kann?


----------



## claster17 (29. November 2017)

Das Spiel ist an dein Konto gebunden. Mit einer XBox sähe das vermutlich anders aus.


----------



## rweidauer (29. November 2017)

Aber er könnte sich doch mit seinem Konto an meinem PC anmelden. Natürlich braüchte er eine eigenen Key. und müsste es unter seinem Account runterladen. Oder funktioniert das nicht?


----------



## ak1504 (29. November 2017)

Das geht ja.


----------



## Tripleh84 (7. Dezember 2017)

Gibts jetzt irgendeine Lösung zu dem Extrem Lange Ladebildschirm? 5-6 Minuten Ladezeit!?

Und Grafikfehler in der Art von Artefakten. Gab ja ein Update, aber nichts ändert sich da! Oder Muss ich warten bis AMD mal merkt das es da noch ein Spiel gibt das nicht gescheit läuft mit der Vega


----------



## Dota2 (18. Dezember 2017)

Hi,

ich habe folgendes Problem mit meinem Forza Horizon 3. Immer wenn ich das Spiel starte kommt das Anfangsintro und ich fahre in diesem Lambo los. Soweit so gut, doch nach etwa vierzig Sekunden bleibt das Spiel hängen und stürzt ohne eine Fehlermeldung ab. Anschließend bin ich einfach auf dem Desktop als wäre nichts gewesen. Kennt jemand dieses Problem? 

gruß


----------



## rweidauer (23. Dezember 2017)

Ich bekomme meine Belohnungen in Forzathon nicht. Mein Sohn hat den Porsche 911 sofort nach den Rennen bekommen. Und wir spielen beide über Windows 10
Bei mir werden sowohl der Porsche als auch der Jaguar nicht geliefert, obwohl ich die Aufgaben erfüllt habe


----------



## Galford (23. Dezember 2017)

Aus dem offiziellen Forum: (für PC/Xbox)


> Reminder tips to ensure Achievements and gifts are unlocked:
> 
> 1) Go to your Settings menu for HUD and make sure Notifications are turned On. If you have 550 cars in your garage, auction/remove one or two.
> 2) If you are playing on PC: make sure you have not disabled Connected User Experiences and Telemetry setting, and turn off antivirus programs (see Known Issues thread in the Support forum)
> ...




Ansonsten hier, wenn das Englisch gut genug ist, einfach in den Forzathon Thread im offiziellen Forum posten (die haben Erfahrung):
Forzathon - Page 235 - Horizon 3 Discussion - Forza Motorsport Forums


----------



## rweidauer (23. Dezember 2017)

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, das überhaupt keine Erfolge (0) in der xbox-App angezeigt werden


----------



## Galford (23. Dezember 2017)

Eigentlich hatte wird hier schon öfters das Problem, dass jemand keine Forzathon Belohungen bekommen hat (es lag bis auf 2x jedoch nie am Forzathon selbst). Allerdings ist es verständlich, nicht 139 Seiten nach Antworten durchsuchen zu wollen - das gilt aber sicherlich für uns beide.

 Schon einmal versucht aus dem Windows Store auszuloggen und wieder einzuloggen?

 Sind Programme installiert ("Anti-Spy-Tools"), die die Datenweitergaben von Windows 10 einschränken? Da manche auf diese ganz harmlose Frage hin und wieder gereizt reagieren: so ein Tool kann Schuld sein, muss es aber nicht. Jeder muss doch selber wissen, was er installiert und auch ob er es wieder de-installiert bekommt, ohne sein Betriebssystem (angeblich) zu beschädigen bzw. ob er das überhaupt de-installieren will.
 Wie oben bereits erwähnt:


> make sure you have not disabled Connected User Experiences and Telemetry setting


----------



## rweidauer (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Forza Horizon 3 Pc Frage*

Bei anderen Spielen im Windows Store zeigt er ja die Erfolge an. Nur bei FH3 steht immer noch eine Null, obwohl ich das Spiel bereits seit einem Monat regelmäßig spiele.
Wenn es daran liegen sollte, müsste es ja grundsätzlich nicht gehen, oder?


----------



## huenni87 (14. Januar 2018)

Ich bin aktuell von einem Problem geplagt über das man im Internet extrem viel im Bezug auf FH3 liest. Das Spiel startet nicht mehr. Von heute auf morgen. Einfach so. Es geht das Fenster mit dem Bild auf, und direkt wieder zu. Wie gesagt liest man im Netz sehr viel darüber. Auch Lösungsansätze. Leider helfen die alle nicht. Aktuell installiere ich es neu.

Hatte jemand hier auch das Problem und hat noch eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?

Irgendwelche Tools die Windows 10 beeinflussen habe ich nicht laufen. Virenprogramm aus habe ich auch schon versucht.


EDIT: Nach der kompletten Neuinstallation geht es erst mal wieder.


----------



## amer_der_erste (22. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

wenn ich FH3 mal 1-2 Tage nicht spiele, kann es ich auf "normalem" Wege nicht mehr starten.

Folgender Schritt ist notwendig:
MS Store öffnen, irgendeine App downloaden, da nehme ich immer Amazon, Store schließen, Spiel startet problemlos! 

Kann mir jemand verraten woran das liegen kann .. ?
Mache ich das nicht, dann öffnet sich nach dem klick auf FH3 das Fenster, bleibt 2-3 Sekunden, wird grau und schließt sich von selbst. Punkt, Ende, Aus.


Grüße, mm


----------



## huenni87 (27. Februar 2018)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe folgendes Problem:
> 
> ...



Hab das in letzter Zeit auch immer wieder. Woran es liegt weiß ich nicht, bei mir half es aber mich von Windows Store komplett abzumelden und neu anzumelden. Dann war erstmal ein paar Tage Ruhe.


----------



## FrenzKTM (12. März 2018)

Jetzt funktioniert der Forzathon am PC bei FH3 auch nicht mehr. 
Auf der Konsole funktioniert der Forzathon.
Aus dem ForzaHub die Credits kommen auch nicht mehr an.

So langsam reichts mir.
Werde wohl bald Abschied nehmen von Forza und Xbox.


----------



## ak1504 (14. März 2018)

Grad am Pc problemlos erledigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrenzKTM (14. März 2018)

Verstehe wer will. Keine Ahnung was das ist. 
Vielleicht gibts ein Problem mit den Savegames am PC mit WQHD und an der Konsole 4K HDR. Habe auch schon mal alles neu aufgespielt.

Und heute geht alles wieder wie es soll, online und solo.
Auch ForzaThon Erfolge plppen wieder auf.

Heute war auch wieder ein Windowspatch und mein Bios habe ich auch gepatcht.

Wer weiss wie es morgen wieder ist.....


----------



## testt25 (22. März 2018)

Könnt ihr Forza Horizon 3 in Adrenalin hinzufügen? Bei mir ist das noch nie gegangen. Wäre schön wenn das gehen würde, damit man die verschiedenen Profile für die Games auch wirklich anwenden kann.


----------



## amer_der_erste (25. März 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Wenn ich fahre und in einen Baum / Auto knalle dann sinken meine Frames für eine Sekunde und gehen wieder hoch.
Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Watefuhc (15. April 2018)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe folgendes Problem:
> 
> ...



Wenn Teile umherfliegen, liegt es wahrscheinlich daran. (Oder Funken, Splitter usw.)


----------



## HollyD (29. Juni 2018)

Fast ne Million Punkte auf dem Zähler und dann rasen zwei Drivatare in meinen schönen 959. Alles weg. *heul*
Aber sonst ist das Game ja der Hammer!  Habe mir dafür sogar ein Lenkrad zugelegt. HAMMER!

PS: Spielt jemand mit einem G27? Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich das nicht richtig eingestellt habe.


----------



## ak1504 (29. Juni 2018)

Ja diese blinden KI´s die nie ausweichen sind mega ätzend... Sollte bei H4 nicht mehr vorkommen da alles was rumfährt Spieler sind und diese auch keine Kollisionen haben die nicht in deiner Gruppe sind


----------



## MezZo_Mix (1. Juli 2018)

HollyD schrieb:


> PS: Spielt jemand mit einem G27? Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich das nicht richtig eingestellt habe.




Nein, es spielt sich einfach grottig mit Lenkrad .


----------



## HollyD (2. Juli 2018)

Findest du? Also ein wenig Einstellen hab ich's können. Doch da es mein erstes Lenkrad ist und ich keine Erfahrung damit habe, was genau einzustellen ist... ...
Aber fahren tu ich viel lieber mit dem Lenkrad als mit dem Controller


----------



## amer_der_erste (26. August 2018)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe folgendes Problem:
> 
> ...



So sieht das dann aus mit dem Frametime-Spikes.
Bild: forzahorizon326.08.202kckt.png - abload.de

Mal mehr mal weniger.

Woran liegt das?


----------



## Galford (2. Februar 2019)

Forza Motorsport - Forza Week in Review 2-1-19


> *Final FH3 #Forzathon Events*
> 
> Next week we’re introducing the final set of #Forzathon events into Forza Horizon 3. These events will go live on February 8 and, unlike previous #Forzathon events which rewarded cars, credits or XP in Forza Horizon 3, this final batch of events will award achievements, each worth 125 Gamerscore points. Each #Forzathon event/achievement (and subsequent Gamerscore reward) can only be earned once.
> Here’s the list of Events:
> ...




Zwei Anmerkungen:

- Die Achievements sind schon verfrüht online und funktionieren bereits, die Forzathons funktionieren an sich nicht so ganz (werden im Spiel nicht entsprechend als abgeschlossen markiert). Da gibt es wohl ein Problem mit den eigentlich für diese Woche geplanten Forzathons, denn die letzten Forzathons, wie oben zu lesen, sollten ja erst am 8.Februar online gehen. 

- Keine Angst. Für die Achievements zählt alles, was bereits geleistet wurde. Habt ihr z.B. schon 1000 Rennen oder Snowman-Skills abgeschlossen, dann müsst ihr das nicht nochmals.


----------



## altStrunk (25. Januar 2020)

Hallo, hoffe irgendwer liest das hier noch.
Also ich spiel seit ca ein paar Monaten Forza Horizon 4, ist eines meiner Lieblingsspiele geworden. Nachdem ich dann vor ein paar Monaten alles inkl Addons mehr oder weniger durch hatte, habe ich mir Forza Horizon 3 gekauft. Forza Horizon läuft bei mir in ansehnlicher Optik an einem WQHD Monitor in 1440p, dauerhaft locker über 75 FPS. Forza Horizon 3 tut das nicht, sowas von nicht. Entweder ich habe Minecraft Optik in 720p oder Stottergrafik mit extremen Peaks sowohl nach oben als auch nach unten. Der PC an dem ich es spielen möchte besteht aus CPU R5 2600, 16 GB RAM 3000Mhz, Radeon RX 570 8 GB, SSD MX 500 1 TB. Das ist jetzt nicht die Welt, mMn sollte das aber schon ausreichen. Meine Frage wäre jetzt ob jemand der ein ähnliches Setup hat zu  spielbaren Einstellungen gekommen ist?


----------



## onlygaming (26. Januar 2020)

Seltsam bei mir laufen beide Games super, habe zwar eine GTX 1080 aber einen großen Performance Unterschied habe ich nicht zwischen den spielen.
Treiber aktuell?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. Januar 2020)

altStrunk schrieb:


> Hallo, hoffe irgendwer liest das hier noch.
> Also ich spiel seit ca ein paar Monaten Forza Horizon 4, ist eines meiner Lieblingsspiele geworden. Nachdem ich dann vor ein paar Monaten alles inkl Addons mehr oder weniger durch hatte, habe ich mir Forza Horizon 3 gekauft. Forza Horizon läuft bei mir in ansehnlicher Optik an einem WQHD Monitor in 1440p, dauerhaft locker über 75 FPS. Forza Horizon 3 tut das nicht, sowas von nicht. Entweder ich habe Minecraft Optik in 720p oder Stottergrafik mit extremen Peaks sowohl nach oben als auch nach unten. Der PC an dem ich es spielen möchte besteht aus CPU R5 2600, 16 GB RAM 3000Mhz, Radeon RX 570 8 GB, SSD MX 500 1 TB. Das ist jetzt nicht die Welt, mMn sollte das aber schon ausreichen. Meine Frage wäre jetzt ob jemand der ein ähnliches Setup hat zu  spielbaren Einstellungen gekommen ist?




FH3 läuft viel schlechter auf dem PC als der Nachfolger, entweder man hatte glück und man hatte mit seinem System keine Probleme oder aber du hast gefühlt starke Microruckler, nachlade Probleme usw . Damals mit meinem i7 3770K und einer GTX 980 hatte ich in der großen Stadt keine 60FPS. FH4 ist deutlich besser optimiert.


----------



## -Shorty- (26. Januar 2020)

Ich schließe mich onlygaming mal vorsichtig an, allerdings hatte FH3 auch bis zuletzt noch Probleme in der City.


----------



## altStrunk (26. Januar 2020)

joah also mit Treiber deinstallieren und reinstallieren hat es geklappt. Macht nur nicht soviel Spaß wie FHZ4.


----------

